# Knitting Tea Party 20th December, 2013



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party 20th December, 2013
My turn to start us off this week whilst Sam is still recovering his strength. I would like to say how great it was to hear from you today, Sam, and I am so pleased that you are back home and feeling better - and Im sure I speak for all of us on here.
As we head rapidly into this Christmas week I thought a couple of recipes for leftover turkey wouldn't go amiss. I havent tried this recipe myself, but I think it sounds delicious and I am going to try it.

Asian Turkey Salad (serves 4 as a main course or 6 as a starter.)
The perfect salad for leftover turkey. Inspired by a Jamie Oliver recipe for leftover turkey, it is a delicious blend of Asian spices, aromas and fruit. The salad can be prepared in advance and served cool or cooked at the last minute and served hot immediately it is ready. Whichever, Asian Turkey with Cranberries and Pomegranate is the perfect salad whenever you have leftover turkey - chicken or duck also work with this.

Ingredients

For the dressing 
Juice of 1 clementine (Im sure you could substitute an orange here)
	Juice of 1 lime 
	1 pomegranate, halved 
	½ red onion, peeled and coarsely grated 
	Extra virgin olive oil 
	2 tbsp dark soy sauce 
	2 tsp toasted sesame oil 
	Thumb-sized piece of fresh ginger, peeled and coarsely grated 
	¼ tsp fresh red chilli, deseeded and finely chopped 

For the salad 
	2 cups cooked, turkey meat, shredded 
	4oz/100g of cashew nuts 
	4 oz/100g dried cranberries 
	2 teaspoons ground five-spice 
	½ cup/ small handful fresh mint leaves 
	½ cup/ small handful fresh cilantro/coriander leaves 
	4 large handfuls of mixed salad leaves such as chicory, rocket, spinach, 
	1 tbsp clear honey

Make the dressing 
	In a large bowl mix the clementine and lime juice. Take one half of the pomegranate and squeeze through your hands to catch any seeds and pith. Add the grated onion and then measure the amount of juice in the bowl. 
	Add 3 times of extra virgin olive oil to juice. Add the soy sauce and sesame oil. Add the grated ginger and chilli. Cover and leave to one side.

Make the salad. 
	Heat a large frying pan on the stove; add the turkey, cashew nuts, cranberries and spice powder. Stir well, lower the heat and leave to infuse for 15 minutes, stirring from time to time. 
	Turn up the heat under the turkey. Add the honey and stir well. Cook for 5 mins stirring constantly. If serving cold leave the turkey to cool otherwise add the turkey to the salad. 
	Place the salad leaves in a large bowl, add the mint and coriander and mix together. Drizzle the dressing over the leaves and stir well to make sure all the leaves are coated with the dressing. Add the turkey.

To finish:
Take the remaining ½ pomegranate, hold over the salad and remove the fruit by tapping the skin with the back of a spoon. Mix again and serve.

This next recipe is very similar to a dish my mum used to make on Boxing Day with the leftover turkey and I have to admit I preferred this to the actual turkey dinner on Christmas Day!

Turkey Merango

Ingredients :
1 small onion, thinly sliced
½ lb mushrooms
2 tablespoons vegetable oil
1lb cooked turkey
2 cans (14.5oz) of chopped tomatoes
A handful of green olives, halved and pitted 
3/4 teaspoon of salt
¼ teaspoon black pepper
¼ teaspoon garlic powder
¼ teaspoon dried thyme
12oz (uncooked weight) egg noodles

Directions
1	Saute onion and mushrooms in oil in a large skillet for 5 minutes.
2	Stir in the tomatoes, turkey, olives, salt, pepper, garlic powder and 
thyme.
3	Cover and cook, stirring occasionally, for 5 minutes.
4	Meanwhile cook the noodles following the packet directions.
5	Serve the turkey mixture over the noodles.

Personally I would leave out the olives from this recipe, but thats just because I dont like them!


The countdown to Christmas Day is really on now - five more sleeps as my kids used to say - and I don't know about you, but I feel Christmas isn't the same when there are no small children involved. For years when my boys were a lot younger, I knew they were only pretending to still believe in Father Christmas until it became obvious that the only one who was bothered about Santa was me! When they were small they used to 'write' their letter to Santa weeks before Christmas and on Christmas Eve they shouted up the lum (chimney) to Santa to remind him of their hoped for presents. Once, as my older DS shouted, he completely changed what he wanted Santa to bring him! That took a bit of persuasion to bring him back to his original wishes! Rightly or wrongly (I have had this argument with friends) we always told our kids that Santa brought the presents, but mum & dad had to pay Santa for them, which was why you couldn't have just anything you wanted. Every year one of my friends (yes, the one I did have the argument with and the one who, to my mind, had more money than sense!) gave her children a Santa present AND a present from mum and dad - and neither of them were small gifts. Fortunately mine didn't cotton on to this as I don't know quite know how I would have got round that one! 
This Christmas Luke, his mum and dad and his other Nana and Papa will be joining DH and I for Christmas dinner. It will be good to share Christmas with a wee one again, although I don't think he'll really know what's happening this year, next year it will all mean more to him. 

I hope that wherever you are and whoever you're sharing Christmas with, that it's a good day for everyone. One of my friends wrote a lovely thing on the Christmas card she sent me and I would like to share the sentiments with you.......... 
Whatever is beautiful, whatever is meaningful, whatever brings you happiness, may it be yours this holiday season and throughout the coming year.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Thank you for starting this week's Tea Party and two timely recipes.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Great start to the Christmas week tea party, Kate. With six grandchildren, ranging from 12 down to 17 months, we have the whole range of belief/disbelief in Santa. Nevertheless, they are all heading off on Sunday to a Santa Special run on the local steam railway, and the older ones can be trusted not to spoil things for the little ones! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## irisk (Aug 21, 2011)

That Asian salad looks wonderful. Will give it a try. Thank you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

irisk said:


> That Asian salad looks wonderful. Will give it a try. Thank you.


welcome irisk to Sam's table- I don't recall seeing you post before- but please know that you are very welcome! And that when you are ready we would love to her of your WIP's what you like to eat and drink- with the mandate that when you mention food, you give the recipe, too!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

irisk said:


> That Asian salad looks wonderful. Will give it a try. Thank you.


I don't think I've seen you on here before irisk, so welcome to the Tea Party from me too and I hope you'll join in with us again....but be aware, we are very addictive!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Just caught up with last week, will join you all in a little while.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm here--more or less marking my spot, lol. I'll be back!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I'm here--more or less marking my spot, lol. I'll be back!


Hope you haven't left a mess! :lol:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Great start, love the recipes, thank you :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Welcome back, Sam. Take your time to get up to full speed.

Nice recipes, Kate. We don't eat turkey, but I'm sure chicken will work just as well.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Hope you haven't left a mess! :lol:


I promise I didn't spill and I wiped up my crumbs! :mrgreen:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

OH WOW! I am in on page 1 :shock:  It is 8.30am Sat here and 15c, we are supposed to get to 20c today which is quite a difference from 40c 2 days ago. It looks like it is going to bucket down rain shortly.
Thanks Kate for starting us off. It will be a fairly quiet Christmas here... me and my 2 kids and my mum. Then I am going to a Barbeque tea at night at a friends. Have a great weekend everyone. Healing wishes to all that have been unwell. Off to finish up last weeks TP.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Sam... you are back! Yay.  Look after yourself and take care. Good to hear that you are home again.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Trying to get started on time this week. I am hoping to keep up, but with Christmas around the corner, I may be too busy! I think there will be 17 for Christmas lunch. And of course, the house has to be cleaned. Thankfully, DD is going to help!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kate, thanks for starting with the great recipes.

Sam, I am so glad to hear you are on the mend. Hope you are back to normal in time for Christmas celebrations


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Trying to get started on time this week. I am hoping to keep up, but with Christmas around the corner, I may be too busy! I think there will be 17 for Christmas lunch. And of course, the house has to be cleaned. Thankfully, DD is going to help!


Good luck with that! We're only going to be 7 for Christmas dinner, but at New Year we'll be 31! (22 adults and 9 kids ...... Mayhem!) It's DH's side of the family and it's not too difficult to organise as everyone brings a dish and we usually end up with too much food. It's only my turn to host once every 3 years, but it seems to come round quicker every time....and every year there are more kids!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Good luck with that! We're only going to be 7 for Christmas dinner, but at New Year we'll be 31! (22 adults and 9 kids ...... Mayhem!) It's DH's side of the family and it's not too difficult to organise as everyone brings a dish and we usually end up with too much food. It's only my turn to host once every 3 years, but it seems to come round quicker every time....and every year there are more kids!


 :thumbup: Mayhem, perhaps! but a happy mayhem I am sure!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Popping in just to say Good Morning- David is about ready to leave so I had better go and get myself ready. I've had 1/4 cup of coffee so far and after being up much of the night I'm not too with it yet. So see you all tomorrow.
Wonderful that Sam is back home again- now to relax and fully recover , and maybe end up feelingh better than before Sam. That may be why you had been so very tired.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Knitting Tea Party 20th December, 2013
> 
> The countdown to Christmas Day is really on now - five more sleeps as my kids used to say - and I don't know about you, but I feel Christmas isn't the same when there are no small children involved. For years when my boys were a lot younger, I knew they were only pretending to still believe in Father Christmas until it became obvious that the only one who was bothered about Santa was me! When they were small they used to 'write' their letter to Santa weeks before Christmas and on Christmas Eve they shouted up the lum (chimney) to Santa to remind him of their hoped for presents. Once, as my older DS shouted, he completely changed what he wanted Santa to bring him! That took a bit of persuasion to bring him back to his original wishes! Rightly or wrongly (I have had this argument with friends) we always told our kids that Santa brought the presents, but mum & dad had to pay Santa for them, which was why you couldn't have just anything you wanted. Every year one of my friends (yes, the one I did have the argument with and the one who, to my mind, had more money than sense!) gave her children a Santa present AND a present from mum and dad - and neither of them were small gifts. Fortunately mine didn't cotton on to this as I don't know quite know how I would have got round that one!
> This Christmas Luke, his mum and dad and his other Nana and Papa will be joining DH and I for Christmas dinner. It will be good to share Christmas with a wee one again, although I don't think he'll really know what's happening this year, next year it will all mean more to him.
> ...


We used to have a Santa sack, with stuff for them both in it, for sharing and family type gifts- and this came from Santa. The main present came from us. The sack has turned into stockings now- and Vicky does one for David and I as well (Maryanne had to last year when Vick was away).


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good evening from Surrey. Thanks KaTe for starting the tea party.

Sam, glad you are home and hope you are taking it easy and behaving yourself :thumbup: 

The GKs are here and staying tonight. All quiet now as they are in bed and I'm soon to follow as they are getting so excited about Christmas and will be up early making plans. 

Happy week end hugs to everyone.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Thanks for starting off another KTP week Kate. Great recipes for this time of year.
Sam - it's so good to see you back. Take care and take things very easy. You know we all worry about you and want you fit and well for Christmas.
I'm not sure how much time I will be able to spend with you all this week. So much to do, so little time! Getting off to a good start tonight but I'm not sure how long it will last! Love and hugs to all. Night night x


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Here is a photo of our wedding picture in Barrie Ontario, 58 years last April, after knowing each other 3 days when we decided to get married. Best thing I ever did.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

here are some family pictures about 20 years ago at our home in Calgary.

Pat last year

Kelly is the one with the mustache and Rob is the tall one. Lisa is the youngest - The little lady is Pat's mom Elizabeth and Pat and I.


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

Welcome back Sam. So delighted that you are feeling better.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks for sharing this bunch of photos, Shirley! You were much darker haired than I had realised. Rob has to be the oldest? Is he also the one you grieve?


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Kate, thanks for a great start - love recipes for leftovers!

Sam, glad you are home and feeling better; we were all worried about you. Good thing you listened to Heidi - pneumonia is no fun at all!

Well, off to finish the last pair of pajamas, I'm going to stay up until they are done. That'll be 9 pairs of PJs in about 3 days - I think I broke my own record (LOL)!!! Love to all, Paula


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks to all who have posted such lovely photos recently. Unfortunately mine are all packed away in one of the boxes. 
I have finished two scarves today and started one for a toy. Almost ready for my trip.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Thanks to all who have posted such lovely photos recently. Unfortunately mine are all packed away in one of the boxes.
> I have finished two scarves today and started one for a toy. Almost ready for my trip.


Something for us all to look forward to!


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

Thank you, Kate, for the recipes and the very nice opening. Your friends quote is lovely. DD is home from graduate school and has turned into quite a good cook (how nice for me since DHs cooking abilities do not extend very far). She will especially like the Asian Turkey Salad. Also enjoyed the story of your son changing his request at the last minute. It reminded me of the year DD asked for a Little Mermaid doll. I was very proud that I had managed to find one (they were one of the hot toys that season.) Unfortunately, it was broken (the pull cord in the back didnt work and I didnt discover it because it was in sealed clear packaging). She was shocked, and wanted to know how Santa could have done such a thing. DH, who is always quicker on his feet than I am, came up with a plausible story about the elves making a mistake and how Santa would tell us how to get a new one. I know some people dont foster the Santa story and I can understand and respect their position but we always enjoyed the magic of that short period, and hoped we were able to transfer it into the more important message about love and sharing and caring. And finally welcome back to SamIm sure your return is the best gift of all for your family.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

A lovely beginning to this week's Tea Party, Kate. THank you for hosting this week. Recipes sound really good and unusual.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

irisk said:


> That Asian salad looks wonderful. Will give it a try. Thank you.


So glad you decided to join our Tea Party. I hope you enjoy yourself and decide to visit with us often. There's always a spot at the table and your choice of beverage.
Welcome!
JuneK


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

MY WISHES FOR YOU ALL:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup: Mayhem, perhaps! but a happy mayhem I am sure!


I agree, Julie!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from Surrey. Thanks KaTe for starting the tea party.
> 
> Sam, glad you are home and hope you are taking it easy and behaving yourself :thumbup:
> 
> ...


Good evening, PurpleFi. And how did icing the cake with Little Madam go? Anxious to hear the details.
Have a lovely sleep.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Here is a photo of our wedding picture in Barrie Ontario, 58 years last April, after knowing each other 3 days when we decided to get married. Best thing I ever did.


These are wonderful, Shirley. You and Pat are such a lovely couple and still are. ANd proud Grandpa....thank you for sharing!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> here are some family pictures about 20 years ago at our home in Calgary.
> 
> Pat last year
> 
> Kelly is the one with the mustache and Rob is the tall one. Lisa is the youngest - The little lady is Pat's mom Elizabeth and Pat and I.


Oh, Shirley, you look the same now as then...your hair is just not as dark. I love seeing your family photos.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

ChrisEl said:


> Thank you, Kate, for the recipes and the very nice opening. Your friends quote is lovely. DD is home from graduate school and has turned into quite a good cook (how nice for me since DHs cooking abilities do not extend very far). She will especially like the Asian Turkey Salad. Also enjoyed the story of your son changing his request at the last minute. It reminded me of the year DD asked for a Little Mermaid doll. I was very proud that I had managed to find one (they were one of the hot toys that season.) Unfortunately, it was broken (the pull cord in the back didnt work and I didnt discover it because it was in sealed clear packaging). She was shocked, and wanted to know how Santa could have done such a thing. DH, who is always quicker on his feet than I am, came up with a plausible story about the elves making a mistake and how Santa would tell us how to get a new one. I know some people dont foster the Santa story and I can understand and respect their position but we always enjoyed the magic of that short period, and hoped we were able to transfer it into the more important message about love and sharing and caring. And finally welcome back to SamIm sure your return is the best gift of all for your family.


And a great gift for us all to have Sam back! And healthy again.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> MY WISHES FOR YOU ALL:


The two of you always look so happy. It says so much for your marriage!
Merry Christmas to you and all your family.
JuneK


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Shirley....love the Christmas card and family photos.

Sam...welcome home. We missed you and prayed often for your return.

Kate...Thanks so much for getting us started.

Julie...Thanks for all of your help with the tea party as well.

Still very busy at work. Tonight I found out that a very special young man passed away today. He graduated with Matthew and had about every honor one could achieve. He had a lung transplant his junior year of high school and was finally off of oxygen for the first time in years. Eventually his body rejected the organ and he had incurred a type of cancer that can sometimes take place in transplant patients so it made him ineligible for another transplant. He had a special graduation ceremony at Thanksgiving time for completing his college requirements. The college officials came to his home to conduct the ceremony as this young man was getting weaker and could not endure a big ceremony. He wanted to become a doctor at one point. Believe it or not but he played saxaphone in the high school band even though he was on oxygen. He touched everyone's heart as he was helpful and courteous. I will truly miss this young man. This is so hard on our community to lose this guy. Visitation will be Sunday night and I have a feeling it will be huge. So sorry to ramble on about this so close to the holidays. This is not cheerful news but has truly touched me. 

I have not kept up at all with the tea party and this coming week will be a challenge as well. I will check to see if Matthew wants to attend the visitation. I doubt I can get off from work for the funeral though.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> Shirley....love the Christmas card and family photos.
> 
> Sam...welcome home. We missed you and prayed often for your return.
> 
> ...


Thanks Pacer! Visitation is not a term I am familiar with. Sorry that you have lost this gallant young man.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Pacer! Visitation is not a term I am familiar with. Sorry that you have lost this gallant young man.


Visitation is sometimes done the evening before the funeral where people can come to the funeral home to pay last respects to the person who has passed and to see the family and share condolences. Most likely, Matthew and I will attend the visitation but not sure I can take off from work to attend the funeral.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Here is a photo of our wedding picture in Barrie Ontario, 58 years last April, after knowing each other 3 days when we decided to get married. Best thing I ever did.


WOW, lovely photos. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> here are some family pictures about 20 years ago at our home in Calgary.
> 
> Pat last year
> 
> Kelly is the one with the mustache and Rob is the tall one. Lisa is the youngest - The little lady is Pat's mom Elizabeth and Pat and I.


What a beautiful family you have. :-D :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> MY WISHES FOR YOU ALL:


Thank you and many returns to you and yours, much love to you :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Pacer - such sad news; my hugs and prayers to the family of this fine young man.

Julie - Shirley - loved seeing your pictures; I have to dig some out sometime.

Kate - thanks for hosting us - great start up; love the recipes.

Sam - so good to see you posting and please take it easy and get your strength back.

We took DGS shopping for his Mom tonight -- we decided to go to the biggest mall around just because we haven't been there for ages--oh my, what a zoo. Good thing he found what he wanted to get her pretty quickly and we headed out to have a nice dinner...way too many distractions for a 4 year old from one end of the mall to the other (of course we parked about as far away as possible so had a long hike!). It was a nice time and I loved to hear him singing Jingle Bells and Rudolph the Red Nosed Reindeer in between yawns on the way home. Time for bath and bed and then I'm following close behind. His Mom will come over in the a.m. to help make cookies. Have a good night!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Shirley thank you for sharing pics true.
Oh boy, oh boy, Sam is home! Feels like a special birthday/CHRITMAS PRESENT TO.ME. 
Maya and I had nice walk. Managed to finish wrapping all presents.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> Tonight I found out that a very special young man passed away today.


Hugs & blessings to you. I am sorry for such a loss.


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

Sam, I am so pleased to see you out of the hospital and back home! And, I know you are glad to be home. Just don't try to over-do. Let everyone wait on you and take care of you until your strength returns. I guess I will have another praise prayer to offer up tonight. We have missed you. 

Kate I think you have done a wonderful job starting our Tea Party this week. The receipts look yummy.

Thank you all for the pictures and well wishes. 

I would like to take this time to wish everyone a Very Merry CHRISTmas and hope the New Year brings you joy, peace, and good health.

Love and Hugs to all
Donniek


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

These are all replies to last week's KTP. I tried to catch up but couldn't. Kate, thanks for your opening and the time you put into giving such lovely recipes.

Julie, I adore your avatar. I take it this is your grandmother. That has to be the most beautiful wedding gown ever. Sad that it wasn't to be a happy marriage for her. I wonder if you posted that too so everyone got to see it bigger.

Pup Lover, so sorry the wee grandchild was having breathing problems. My wish is that he outgrows it. Two of my grandchildren have the same and it did really scare me the times they had attacks. The 9 yr. old seems to be weathering things better now but the 6 yr. old has it the worst. It does seem that sometimes when you have it young, you outgrow it, if that helps. 

Patches, glad you are back and I know it was hard. Holding you in our arms and thoughts.

Nittergama, nice shot of the moon. Mysterious :thumbup: 

Gwenie, arthur is visiting with me too. Sure do wish he would go home. Came to visit and never went home. So hard to exercise. I can so identify with you. I used to do the classes at the gym and weights and was in such good shape. Got up early before work and jogged. Now there re some days I can hardly walk. Today was a good one but if only......The weight I've gained doesn't help but it is rather a vicious circle.

Caren, sure hope you are feeling better for Christmas. Nice that people are helping so you can rest. Fell better soon dear. I know it is hard for you to stay still, or at least I imagine it is. Especially this time of year.

Darowil, the scarf is so beautiful. Wonderful knitting. Love that alpaca you have too!

Gagesmom, with your new avatar I had the feeling that when you said you were going to work it was the dog getting ready to go off and do his chores.

Darowil, 108f is just wilting weather. Hope you hold up ok. Dancing is a really fun way to get exercise and it really does get the blood circulating.

Julie, I love all the pictures. The women in your family are beautiful and that photo brings back memories of a time gone by. You and your daughters so resemble them, and now you must bite your tongue and not say anything to put yourself down. You are to breathe deep and say "I am beautiful." It is the inner beauty that is most important but you have both.
I see the one in the black hat as the sweet little girl. Something special captured in that smile. Too cute.

Caren, I love DJ's interpretation of the coffee and gingerbread as hot tub for gingerbread cookies. Hope her cough is better. She looked adorable in her snake scarf.

Kate, your tree looks quite lovely. :thumbup:

sugarsugar, love that photo of the moon. What a beautiful place you live in. 

Darowil, the Adelaide KPers joke photo was cute. Thanks. Oh my, I see you are breaking heat records.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

The receipts sound awesome, will be trying them out for sure. 
Michael is counting the sleeps as well he always has. Chrissy and DJ made a chain out of paper with 24 chains, they take one link off each night. Jamie just tells everyone how long. I told my children that the parents had to pay santa, my family thought is was mean. We also bought one gift each from the angel tree to donate.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi Kate, Sam, and everyone. Thank you Kate, wonderful start to the Holidays, and great looking receipts, can't wait to try them, Marla will love the salad, I'll have to make that for her. 
Christmas with Luke will be wonderful, he'll have a wonderful time but you'll probably have more fun watching him. 
I have gotten as caught up on last week as I'm going to get, it will be too stressful and haphazard to try to go back and catch up on alllll the pages I've missed, but my heart and thoughts are with everyone. I think this week will be a wee bit easier to keep up with. 
Hugs and love.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Pacer! Visitation is not a term I am familiar with. Sorry that you have lost this gallant young man.


Also referred to as a wake


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

Hello everyone, Denise from Sydney stopping by. Trying to catch up between food shopping and present wrapping. It's busy, but happy busy. We are recovering in Sydney from a scorcher yesterday with temps above 40C, but today is only a short respite before the heat returns tomorrow.

Sam, so glad you are out of hospital. Please listen to all the advice to take things easy till you are completely recovered.

Thanks to everyone who have been sharing family photos. It is so interesting to see these insights into family stories. I have spent the past week indulging in nostalgia as I removed lots of photos from one of those sticky albums and scanned them to the computer. The automatic color resoration has brought so many of them back to life. There were great memories from the summer of 1976 to 1978 when I was traveling in Canada, USA and Mexico, then a couple of months in England before I went to work for the winter in the Swiss Alps. I then went and worked on a kibbutz for the summer before heading back to Switzerland via a holiday in Greece. Another winter in Switzerland was followed by another summer back in Israel before I returned to Switzerland. I was working in Zurich when I met the man who was to become my husband - all those far away places and I met an Aussie in a Swiss restaurant! And so a new chapter began.

Might not get time to check back in the next few days with Christmas celebrations starting in earnest for us tomorrow, so to all of you I send my best wishes for a happy Christmas and wishing everyone a healthy and peace-filled 2014. Take care everyone!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Hope you haven't left a mess! :lol:


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Pacer so sorry to hear about the young man. 

Kate wonderful start to the week, thanks!!

Julie and Shirley love all the pictures thanks for sharing.

Finished my last Christmas present, and the alpaca cowl for myself. Just have to block my cowl and then sew the ends together. Trying to catch up on my shows on the dvr so it can be clear for the new year. 

Rain here all day, snow is gone, unfortunately I think its all going to freeze. I'm praying not, would rather have snow. One of my boxes has been received, one still in transit, the other is lost somewhere. Have talked to post offices they have no clue and since i threw away the wrong receipt have no way to track it. It was the patterns n yarn for my aunt. Hoping its just misplaced with all the holiday packages and that it will turn up eventually.

Caren hope your feeling better. Angora n Gwen arthur has been here also. Sam, sooooo happy you are home, rest and take your time. The "girls " are doing a good job of filling in for you. Sassafrass glad your getting back to normal, AZ hope that things work out with Alans meds and that you guys can get things back to normal soon.

Prayers n hugs for all


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Here is a photo of our wedding picture in Barrie Ontario, 58 years last April, after knowing each other 3 days when we decided to get married. Best thing I ever did.


Wonderful photos Shirley, Rob certainly was tall, a wonderful looking family. Love your wedding photo, you look like a Hollywood couple, you certainly would have made it big on the stage, but I'm so glad you've made it big here with us. 
Love and hugs.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Kate, thanks for a great start - love recipes for leftovers!
> 
> Sam, glad you are home and feeling better; we were all worried about you. Good thing you listened to Heidi - pneumonia is no fun at all!
> 
> Well, off to finish the last pair of pajamas, I'm going to stay up until they are done. That'll be 9 pairs of PJs in about 3 days - I think I broke my own record (LOL)!!! Love to all, Paula


Paula, if you get any withdrawls after that marathon sewing, I have a few things that could do with getting done if you want to pop over and finish them up.  
You certainly out did yourself I think, that's 3 pair a day! 
:shock: Did you need a fan to cool off your sewing machine? But I am sure the kids will love love love them. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

martina said:


> Thanks to all who have posted such lovely photos recently. Unfortunately mine are all packed away in one of the boxes.
> I have finished two scarves today and started one for a toy. Almost ready for my trip.


So are mine, I need to pull some out and scan into the computer. 
You have been busy today. When do you leave?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> MY WISHES FOR YOU ALL:


What a wonderful photo and also a wonderful sentiment. Thank you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Shirley....love the Christmas card and family photos.
> 
> Sam...welcome home. We missed you and prayed often for your return.
> 
> ...


But it sounds as though his life was what Christmas is all about, love and joy and doing the best you can with what you've been dealt, sounds as if he pulled it off famously even if only for a short time. 
How wonderful that they had the special ceremony for him, that was a very kind and thoughtful thing for them to do. Prayers and hugs for you and Matthew and for for the family.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

pacer said:


> Visitation is sometimes done the evening before the funeral where people can come to the funeral home to pay last respects to the person who has passed and to see the family and share condolences. Most likely, Matthew and I will attend the visitation but not sure I can take off from work to attend the funeral.


Here we call it a wake. I have no idea why it is called that.
Pacer, so sorry for the loss of your friend, terrible to lose someone so young but especially so close to Christmas.

Shirley, what a lovely family you have. I cannot believe you married after knowing Pat only 3 days. My husband & I were together for 3 yrs before we married.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> Hope you haven't left a mess! :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: There are some special treatments for the rug.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Kate what a nice start to the week! Thank you for the recipes- no turkey for us - It didn't agree with Alan at Thanksgiving.. but I think chicken will work... Lovely pictures - thanks to all who have shared them. welcome home Sam- rest and enjoy your family and furries!! I hope everyone has a wonderful holiday season... The next couple of weeks will be busy for some and quiet for others. The nice thing about this group is there is almost always someone around to visit with!! Hugs to all - I am so grateful for the friendships the KTP has brought to my life. Luv-AZ


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Good night everyone, don't party too hard without me. Have a headache, barometer keeps bouncing around. 
Hugs


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Thanks, Kate, for starting this week's Tea Party. Great recipes, too. :thumbup:


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Good night everyone, don't party too hard without me. Have a headache, barometer keeps bouncing around.
> Hugs


Hugs back to you hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

DonnieK said:


> Kate I think you have done a wonderful job starting our Tea Party this week. The receipts look yummy.
> 
> Thank you all for the pictures and well wishes.
> DonnieK "=
> ...


Hi Donnie K -- so nice to see you on the tea party. I enjoy your posts on the main forum. Merry Christmas and Joy to you. Designer


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Julie, I adore your avatar. I take it this is your grandmother. That has to be the most beautiful wedding gown ever. Sad that it wasn't to be a happy marriage for her. I wonder if you posted that too so everyone got to see it bigger.
> Especially this time of year.
> to go off and do his chores.
> ...
> ...


Yes that is Granny Drysdale my father's mother.
it was not uncommon for girls to be married off in those days. 1906. Pre Women's Suffrage in Britain.
I am trying to take your advice and breath deep- sometimes things become a habit!
Two shots of Granny Jones- I never knew her- because she died when I was only 6 months old. 
the faded sepia print is her in her nurses uniform about 1905- she was very proud of her 17" waist. The second one is Granny with Uncle Theodore, who was a lot younger than Mum, in his Airforce uniform this has to be early in the War, because he spent much of the War in Prison Camp in what became Eastern Germany. He was shot down at sea and torpedoed all in one day. He was the Navigator on a Lancaster, I think it was. then the ship that picked him up out of the drink got torpedoed. The prisoner of War camp he was in was the one that had the wooden horse- he never really recovered from vaulting it day after day, on the meagre rations they had. He died in 1968.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Hi everyone, 11:30pm here and I have caught up on last weeks ktp and this one now too. Thank you Kate for a wonderful start to the tp. I am in agreeance with everyone on the salad. Looks yummy.

Had a busy night at work. 

It has been raining here all day and the temperature has slowly dropped through out the day as well. Freezing rain. Our whole yard is like a skating rink. Not fun. I tried to take pics tonight but they turned out really dark. Will try to get good ones tomorrow to post.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Here we call it a wake. I have no idea why it is called that.
> Pacer, so sorry for the loss of your friend, terrible to lose someone so young but especially so close to Christmas.
> 
> Shirley, what a lovely family you have. I cannot believe you married after knowing Pat only 3 days. My husband & I were together for 3 yrs before we married.


Yes, we met, talked for 6 hours, the next day talked for 6 hours -- next day we decided to get married-- he was in the Service and went back to the army camp in Barrie (Camp Borden) I quit my job and flew down he met me - we got on the bus and went to Barrie - he had rented a room for me (no apartments because of the huge army camp nearby - we got our license - waited 3 days and got married. I knew as soon as I met him and so did he. Scary stuff though! We had to work hard at it - especially at first as we were relative strangers - he was in the service and away a lot and we had some tough times with miscarriages, a crib death and him away while I raised two little boys but we never - either one of us thought of giving up on it. Better now than ever. 58 + years ago. before a lot of you were born. :shock: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Also referred to as a wake


Ah I sort of understand- not very strong on things Irish! but in principle I know what you mean- sort of a leave taking!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Sorry all but I am going to say goodnight. I am tired and my foot is sore. Have a headache and my eyes are sore. 

See you all tomorrow.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

'Night, all.

It's been a long day and I will have the DGGD again tomorrow for a while since all the adults at DD1's house will be working overlapping schedules from noon to 4 pm.

A dear elderly neighbor passed away last Sunday and calling hours/visitation and services will be immediately following one another much of the afternoon. I will be unable to attend because I will have Tim and DGGD at that time.

It appears that we will have some of the some guests for Christmas dinner as we had for Thanksgiving. The young couple are becoming friends with Susan and Ben (new SIL) socially. Both couples need friends their own age and have been without for a bit too long.

Finally finished the mittens for Tim. Now we are expecting temps in the 60s and flooding through the weekend.

Rest well all or don't work too hard, which ever appeals to you.

Thanks, Kate for the start up today and we all appreciate the efforts you and Margaret have put into the TP.

Bless you, Sam, we are so glad to have you back at the table at whatever times you're comfortable with joining in the chatting.

Love to you all sister and brothers.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Sorry all but I am going to say goodnight. I am tired and my foot is sore. Have a headache and my eyes are sore.
> 
> See you all tomorrow.


I have missed something here- what have you done to your foot, Melody!?
And you have a head ache, sorry to hear this!


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

[

Gwenie, arthur is visiting with me too. Sure do wish he would go home. Came to visit and never went home. 
.



Arthur is sure making the rounds. He has been visiting here too and he had definately worn out his welcome. DH is not feeling well either. Dr. is concerned that maybe he is having TIA's. Has an apt. with a new nurologist the 2nd of Jan. He had to go get a chest X-ray today as his cough is hanging on and breathing is difficult. And he has been a non-smoker all his life and his parents didn't smoke. Dr is afraid of pnumonia.

Finally I am ready to think about Christmas. I found most of my Santa collection and it is out. Haven't found the stocking hangers so have stocking hanging from pulls on the china cabnet. Not very artistic but at least they are on display.We keep all the stocking for 3 generations with us. I suggested to DD1 that maybe this was the year that everyone keep their stocking and she didn't go for the idea. Maybe she though it was a sign of old age and "giving up". 
We are celebrating Christmas at DS home which is about 30 miles away. He has the largest great room (living room, dining room and kitchen) of the family so they can handle the 20 people the easiest. The meal will be very casual as DDIL doesn't do fancy at all. Everyone will pitch in on the food. We got a big roast and I will make rolls and maybe cookies. We will have a great time, I'm sure.

My wish is that one and all have a great Christmas and remember the true meaning of Christmas with is Christ and family. 
Hugs and love to all. 
Marilyn aka Railyn


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Wonderful photos Shirley, Rob certainly was tall, a wonderful looking family. Love your wedding photo, you look like a Hollywood couple, you certainly would have made it big on the stage, but I'm so glad you've made it big here with us.
> Love and hugs.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nicho said:


> Hello everyone, Denise from Sydney stopping by. Trying to catch up between food shopping and present wrapping. It's busy, but happy busy. We are recovering in Sydney from a scorcher yesterday with temps above 40C, but today is only a short respite before the heat returns tomorrow.
> 
> Sam, so glad you are out of hospital. Please listen to all the advice to take things easy till you are completely recovered.
> 
> ...


How very interesting your story is, Denise. I never traveled when young- thought I should take up my place at 'Uni when it was offered. Cancelled my plane ticket to Scotland. That decision took me 4 months to make. Not sure that Mum really forgave me for not going- she sent Alastair over when he was 16 and obviously not going to pass UE. Life would have been so different.
I would never have ended up marrying Fale. we too fell in love at sight, Shirley. Although we organised a big wedding we had been dating only since the November- married February. But it was really scary when we set up house together, because when I met him I knew only 'hello' and 'good bye' in Samoan. And because of his accident the previous year, when he was seriously concussed, he found English very hard. I remember Mwyffanwy hearing us get breakfast together the day of the wedding, and asking 'how are the two of you communicating? Is it ESP?' We always just knew what we needed to work out- used a lot of mime though.

I am so glad Denise when you talk of the weather in Sydney- that I made my decision not to go over- I found it hard enough in Dubai at 35 C on the way to Glasgow (Scotland) I don't think I could handle 40 C. 
BTW is Sydney still burning? Or are the fires under control at present?

I have read a little more closely what you have written- and realise you may not see this- oh well, I am not going to delete it.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Kate...that is quite the crowd for New Year's, however, I'll bet there is lots and lots of laughter to go around.

Designer...what a lovely bride you made and such a handsome couple. I know exactly where Barrie is and it is a pretty part of the country. Nice seeing the picture of Rob and your dad too.
How wonderful that your sister is ok after that surgery. I hope she won't be suffering too much after. 

GrandmaPaula9... pairs of pajamas in 3 days. Wow, that is some record. You've been burning the midnight oil.

ChrisE... so sad that your daughter got a broken toy from Santa. That guy was slipping up on the job for sure. Quick thinking on DH's part. :thumbup: 

What a lovely card Shirley, thank you.

Pacer...so sad about that young man dying. Sounds like such a tragic loss of life of a person who could have done much good. I'm sure the whole community is suffering and feeling a great loss. My sympathies to those who knew and loved him. I was thinking that one of my goals is to leave the world a better place and it sounds like this young man's life touched all of you and that those who knew him are better for having had him in their lives. A life well lived but way too short. The pain for those behind is so hard though.

AZ...so sorry to hear the Thanksgiving turkey didn't agree with Alan. Hope he will get some relief soon.

Rookie...sounds like such a precious time with your GS. Listening to those tunes between yawns must have been one of those moments burned in your memory forever. Love it.

Sassafrass...Great you got all your presents wrapped and sounds like you are feeling great. Just wonderful to have you up and around and enjoying life again.

DonnieK...Merry Christmas to you too.

Nicho...Thank you. Merry Christmas to you too across the miles. Do hope all are ok with this extreme heat.

Pup lover...So sorry Arthur came to visit you too. Think we need to teach this guy a lesson.

Fed Ex story...got a package tonight and as it is Christmas we opened the letter envelope but could see it wasn't a present and wrapping looked like an order. Looked at the name and it was for a different address one number off. Now normally I correct the mistake and take it to the person, but think the problem never gets better when we don't let the company know, so I called them and told them expecting a driver to come right back. It was only around 6pm. Told them it would be on our front porch. Overnight delivery and urgent. I told them how it was marked and that the driver couldn't be too far away. Expected the driver to come right back but he never came. Now somebody paid for special delivery and they know it wasn't delivered and didn't come to deliver it. I'm so surprised. I expected more from Fed Ex. I'll probably end up taking it across the street as I would have done. Our mail gets delivered wrong too and we correct it but then nobody ever knows and it doesn't get better, so think I will start doing the same with the regular mail too. Guess they can't correct it if they don't know it.

Time to go to bed. Night all.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Julie and Shirley love all the pictures thanks for sharing.


The next thing is to transfer what I have photographed today, to my external hard drive.
I really wish my father had labeled what he photographed. We have an album of photographs from Norway in the War- but no explanation.


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Paula, if you get any withdrawls after that marathon sewing, I have a few things that could do with getting done if you want to pop over and finish them up.
> You certainly out did yourself I think, that's 3 pair a day!
> :shock: Did you need a fan to cool off your sewing machine? But I am sure the kids will love love love them. :thumbup: :thumbup:


Kaye, I don't think I want to sew anything for a long, long time (LOL). The poor machine certainly needs a rest - and so do I. I make each of the grand kids a pair of "Grammy jammies" every year, they get them on Christmas Eve after dinner. I pick the really simple, easy patterns - no buttons, zippers, or ruffles - just pull over the head tops and elastic waist bottoms. Takes about 2-3 hours to make a set - depends on how many times I get interrupted. The part I don't like is cutting them out - wish I could hire someone to do that part for me :lol: !! Oh, well, it's only once a year - usually I have daytimes to sew, but with baby sitting a toddler, I have to fit in time on a couple evenings and weekends. I'm retiring from full time child care at the end of the month - I'll be the back-up if the new sitter can't come for some reason, so I won't be so rushed next year, thank goodness.

Think I'll go to bed - have to finish Christmas shopping and get more stuff wrapped tomorrow and Sunday and get all the presents over to DD#1's house where we have our Christmas. Good thing she lives less than half a mile away - it takes at least 2 trips - lots of gifts when there are 16 people in the family!!!

Good night, all - see you tomorrow unless I get buried in wrapping paper!!! Love and prayers, Paula


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The next thing is to transfer what I have photographed today, to my external hard drive.
> I really wish my father had labeled what he photographed. We have an album of photographs from Norway in the War- but no explanation.


I have a photo album of my grandmothers & none of the pictures are labelled,
What a waste, I am sure they are ancestors but no one knows. When my mom was sick her & I went through the albums & I put names on almost all of them as I didn't want them lost. One of y cousins was cleaning her moms basement about 20 yrs ago, there was an od frame with an ugly flower print in it. My aunt told her to throw it out but she decided she liked the frame & was going to clean it up.when she took the print out so she could clean it, in behind was a photo of my grandmother, her parents & all her siblings from about 1900. It is a really beautiful photo, I'm so glad it was not lost.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I have a photo album of my grandmothers & none of the pictures are labelled,
> What a waste, I am sure they are ancestors but no one knows. When my mom was sick her & I went through the albums & I put names on almost all of them as I didn't want them lost. One of y cousins was cleaning her moms basement about 20 yrs ago, there was an od frame with an ugly flower print in it. My aunt told her to throw it out but she decided she liked the frame & was going to clean it up.when she took the print out so she could clean it, in behind was a photo of my grandmother, her parents & all her siblings from about 1900. It is a really beautiful photo, I'm so glad it was not lost.


It is such a waste when no-one knows any longer!
You are so lucky the photo was found! I wonder why it had been covered up- no-one will know.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Designer...what a lovely bride you made and such a handsome couple. I know exactly where Barrie is and it is a pretty part of the country. Nice seeing the picture of Rob and your dad too.

How long did you live in Barrie? I also know exactly where thatis, used to live at Shelburne & have many relatves at Flesherton, Owen Sound & Durham.
You have definitely had a wonderful long marriage, longer than I've been alive.
My parents married in 1942 but I wasn't born until '57, they thought they couldn't have kids. Mom was 16 & Dad was 26. My grandma didn't want mom to get married so young. She told her" Just remeber, if you burn your ass you will have a long time to sit. On the blisters". I think that is hilarious.

We had Christmas with my children & grandkids tonight as my youngest must fly out at 6 am Christmas eve to work for 7 days, we exchanged gifts with him tonight, the others will be back again Christmas day along with my brother sister & families. My granddaughter is crazy for the Dispicable Me movies & received a Dancing Dave minion for her gift, she could hardly stand herself she was soo excited, it was too cute. Grandson received K'nex, a building toy & will be entertained many hours building different models.

Melody, I hope you are feeling better by mirning & not sick for Christmas.
I hope the freezing rain goes away. No dnager of freezing rain here, thank goodness, I would rather cold temps than worry about icy roads, it is supposed to be between -32 & -40 for the next few days.
Well, time for bed, for those who are not on again before, I hope you all have a very Merry Christmas


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

pacer said:


> Shirley....love the Christmas card and family photos.
> 
> Sam...welcome home. We missed you and prayed often for your return.
> 
> ...


Oh, that is so sad. ((HUGS))


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

I am heading out again for a little while. I didnt realize that I have been signed in all day!

Love Christmas wishes Shirley, very nice card.


----------



## Onthewingsofadove (Feb 10, 2013)

The Google doodle is a cute knitting animation to-day Check it out,

Trisha


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Trying to get started on time this week. I am hoping to keep up, but with Christmas around the corner, I may be too busy! I think there will be 17 for Christmas lunch. And of course, the house has to be cleaned. Thankfully, DD is going to help!


Yikes... That is a houseful!!!!!! I am sure hoping the cleaning last shows up tomorrow. She missed last time because of the ice.... And I am in the weeds.....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Here is a photo of our wedding picture in Barrie Ontario, 58 years last April, after knowing each other 3 days when we decided to get married. Best thing I ever did.


Great picture and a beautiful suit..... You two certainly took love at first sight to heart.....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Kate... Great recipient. I had forgotten about Marengo dishes and I always did like them. I may have to start cooking once I while.....

Love your friend's note.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I am heading out again for a little while. I didnt realize that I have been signed in all day!
> 
> Love Christmas wishes Shirley, very nice card.


I did wonder about that!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I did wonder about that!


I am home again to stay now.  We have carols on TV shortly and I will have them on in the background.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

DonnieK said:


> I would like to take this time to wish everyone a Very Merry CHRISTmas and hope the New Year brings you joy, peace, and good health.
> 
> Love and Hugs to all
> Donniek


Right back at you, DonnieK! Thanks for joining us again and I hope you'll come back very soon.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I am home again to stay now.  We have carols on TV shortly and I will have them on in the background.


I've been playing my new CD of Christmas Carols- I got it for Fale- because he loves them- but I think the one I ended up with is more my style, so I will keep it.
Thought I was going to see the oldest niece today, so I started cleaning up- then she turned out too busy- so it has been just Ringo and me most of the day.
Any news about DD? It is good Mum is handling the news OK, at least I hope that is still the case?


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Good night everyone, don't party too hard without me. Have a headache, barometer keeps bouncing around.
> Hugs


Hope that headache shifts soon. I'm redeeming your coupon....{{{hugs}}} :lol:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I've been playing my new CD of Christmas Carols- I got it for Fale- because he loves them- but I think the one I ended up with is more my style, so I will keep it.
> Thought I was going to see the oldest niece today, so I started cleaning up- then she turned out too busy- so it has been just Ringo and me most of the day.
> Any news about DD? It is good Mum is handling the news OK, at least I hope that is still the case?


Nothing... not answering for whatever reason.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Sorry all but I am going to say goodnight. I am tired and my foot is sore. Have a headache and my eyes are sore.
> 
> See you all tomorrow.


Hope you are feeling better when you wake up.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Nothing... not answering for whatever reason.


mmmmmmmmmm. It really is a bit of a roller coaster with that one!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Hope you are feeling better when you wake up.


Just realised you've changed your avatar too!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Railyn - I hope your DH's tests turn out ok and that he doesn't develop pneumonia. Take care of yourself too, and I hope you both have a lovely Christmas Day with your family. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kaikoura sunset. today 21st December 2013, looking East.

This one is especially for Sam- he loves the photos from Kaikoura.

From now on our days get shorter- the weather usually gets hotter at least until February, sometimes longer- but the year is drawing to a close.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just realised you've changed your avatar too!


Yep, it's Luke (obviously!) with my friend's Grandson, Oliver in the background. They came to visit one day last week and the two boys got on very well. I met Isobel (Oliver's gran) in my first year of teaching in 1972 and we've been firm friends ever since even though we only worked together for that one year. It's a bit like déjà vu to watch the two boys together as they both look so like their daddies and as Isobel said, "Where did 30 years go?" :lol:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Kaikoura sunset. today 21st December 2013, looking East.
> 
> This one is especially for Sam- he loves the photos from Kaikoura.
> 
> From now on our days get shorter- the weather usually gets hotter at least until February, sometimes longer- but the year is drawing to a close.


What beautiful colours! So strange to think of you in summer and us in the middle of winter!
I need to get my act together and get myself moving as I'm meeting a pal for lunch and to exchange presents - not for us, for the respective grandchildren! Anne's one of the 'girls' that I went to college with 44 years ago.....although you all do realise that I was a young genius and went to college when I was 4, don't you? :roll: ;-) :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> What beautiful colours! So strange to think of you in summer and us in the middle of winter!
> I need to get my act together and get myself moving as I'm meeting a pal for lunch and to exchange presents - not for us, for the respective grandchildren! Anne's one of the 'girls' that I went to college with 44 years ago.....although you all do realise that I was a young genius and went to college when I was 4, don't you? :roll: ;-) :lol:


Of course, any thing you say, dear!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Good morning from a very icey Great Bend. The rain yesterday and freezing rain last night left a nice layer of ice on everything.
It will be fun out doors today. Will try to get a couple photos when it gets light. It does sound very festive out there with the wind blowing the ice covered branches. 

This mornings coffee thought was rather interesting. Moroccan tea to go with. 


Sam glad to see you are back, take care of yourself and don't over do things. That is an order young man :wink: 

Healing energy and hugs to all. Remember to smile it makes people wonder what your up too.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Great start to the Christmas week tea party, Kate. With six grandchildren, ranging from 12 down to 17 months, we have the whole range of belief/disbelief in Santa. Nevertheless, they are all heading off on Sunday to a Santa Special run on the local steam railway, and the older ones can be trusted not to spoil things for the little ones! :thumbup: :thumbup:


I know what you mean about belief/disbelief. My grandchildren (12) range from 13 to 3. It is nice the older ones go along with it for the little ones. I will have 10 of the grandchildren here at christmas this year.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

irisk said:


> That Asian salad looks wonderful. Will give it a try. Thank you.


Welcome to the table it is always nice to see new faces.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Trying to get started on time this week. I am hoping to keep up, but with Christmas around the corner, I may be too busy! I think there will be 17 for Christmas lunch. And of course, the house has to be cleaned. Thankfully, DD is going to help!


Sounds as if you will have quite the houseful as well. It is nice to have everyone over, then equally as nice when they leave.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Good luck with that! We're only going to be 7 for Christmas dinner, but at New Year we'll be 31! (22 adults and 9 kids ...... Mayhem!) It's DH's side of the family and it's not too difficult to organise as everyone brings a dish and we usually end up with too much food. It's only my turn to host once every 3 years, but it seems to come round quicker every time....and every year there are more kids!


New years sounds like it will be fun :-D :wink: When I used to have that many people at once here it was more kids/teens than adults. At least you don't have to do all the cooking.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Caren, sure hope you are feeling better for Christmas. Nice that people are helping so you can rest. Fell better soon dear. I know it is hard for you to stay still, or at least I imagine it is. Especially this time of year.
> Caren, I love DJ's interpretation of the coffee and gingerbread as hot tub for gingerbread cookies. Hope her cough is better. She looked adorable in her snake scarf.
> 
> The meds they have me on are doing their job for sure. I don't like that they seem to put me to sleep though. Too many things to do, mostly knitting. Ok and baking :roll: I am feeling better than I was.
> When she picked that one out I had to send it to our friend that sends her you tube videos to watch. Her cough is getting better, taking forever. Right now she will get the vicks have some one help her put it on. She loves to have it on her feet as well. Last night she told Jamie let's get this thing done, meaning putting vicks on. Poor sweetie has just woke up coughing again.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

I have not kept up at all with the tea party and this coming week will be a challenge as well. I will check to see if Matthew wants to attend the visitation. I doubt I can get off from work for the funeral though.[/quote]

I'm so sorry to hear about this brave young man's death. I will keep his family and friends in my prayers.
ANd I will pray for comfort for you and Matthew since it's obvious, he touched you deeply.
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

DonnieK said:


> Sam, I am so pleased to see you out of the hospital and back home! And, I know you are glad to be home. Just don't try to over-do. Let everyone wait on you and take care of you until your strength returns. I guess I will have another praise prayer to offer up tonight. We have missed you.
> 
> Kate I think you have done a wonderful job starting our Tea Party this week. The receipts look yummy.
> 
> ...


So nice to see you again...it's been a while since you've visited with us. Sam's homecoming is indeed a reason to celebrate.
I hope you and you family have a wonderful holiday.
JuneK


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Good night everyone, don't party too hard without me. Have a headache, barometer keeps bouncing around.
> Hugs


Would never dream of parting too hard without you, opps there's that darn cough again :wink: :wink: Hope you wake headache free in the morning. 
Hug excepted, passed back to you and my other peep :-D :-D


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Daralene....I can so sympathize with you about not being able to do much physically. I, too, used to go to the gym every day even after my back bothered me if I tried to do the mile walk I'd been used to doing. But it seemed when things went downhill, they went quickly. Please try to enjoy what you can do.
I can also sympathize with the children with asthma, breathing problems. My 11 yr old grandson had so many problems with that when he was a toddler and even the first year or so of school. But he very seldom has problems now. I think a lot of it is he's old enough to realize when he's overextending himself physically and will slow down or stop if necessary.
Hugs, dear sister of my heart.
JuneK


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Kaikoura sunset. today 21st December 2013, looking East.
> 
> This one is especially for Sam- he loves the photos from Kaikoura.
> 
> From now on our days get shorter- the weather usually gets hotter at least until February, sometimes longer- but the year is drawing to a close.


That is beautiful a perfect pick for today.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

I am just enjoying a quiet cup of coffee - a real one, in my arm chair, because a virtual one at the tea party would never be quiet!  I made more mince pies this morning. The next batch I make will be on Christmas Eve: at 3.00pm, I put on the radio for the Festival of Nine Lessons and Carols from King's College, Cambridge, pour myself a glass of sherry, make mince pies, then prepare the vegetables for Christmas dinner. This has been my routine for more years than I care to remember and it would feel quite wrong to miss out any element of it!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Hi, Denise. You have had an exciting life. So adventurous!I absolutely love your Christmas card. So different from the ones we see in the northern hemisphere with all the snowy scenes. So a delight to see one at a sunny, hot seashore. We're having spring like temperatures this first day of astronomical winter....73F today and close to 80F tomorrow. We might have to go for a dip in the pool, it will be so warm.
JuneK


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I am just enjoying a quiet cup of coffee - a real one, in my arm chair, because a virtual one at the tea party would never be quiet!  I made more mince pies this morning. The next batch I make will be on Christmas Eve: at 3.00pm, I put on the radio for the Festival of Nine Lessons and Carols from King's College, Cambridge, pour myself a glass of sherry, make mince pies, then prepare the vegetables for Christmas dinner. This has been my routine for more years than I care to remember and it would feel quite wrong to miss out any element of it!


I too am enjoying my coffee in the quiet, unless you count DJ's cough. She is still sleeping. Virtual coffee is not at all quiet which is nice. Mince pies are on for today, Chrissy and Chris have discovered they really like them as well as the mincemeat bread. The name is what put her off trying it sooner, as soon as she found out there was no meat all was good in her book. 
Christmas routines are on thing I would not want to change. We make the same cookies every year, I have added and revised a couple receipts.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Yes that is Granny Drysdale my father's mother.
> it was not uncommon for girls to be married off in those days. 1906. Pre Women's Suffrage in Britain.
> I am trying to take your advice and breath deep- sometimes things become a habit!
> Two shots of Granny Jones- I never knew her- because she died when I was only 6 months old.
> the faded sepia print is her in her nurses uniform about 1905- she was very proud of her 17" waist. The second one is Granny with Uncle Theodore, who was a lot younger than Mum, in his Airforce uniform this has to be early in the War, because he spent much of the War in Prison Camp in what became Eastern Germany. He was shot down at sea and torpedoed all in one day. He was the Navigator on a Lancaster, I think it was. then the ship that picked him up out of the drink got torpedoed. The prisoner of War camp he was in was the one that had the wooden horse- he never really recovered from vaulting it day after day, on the meagre rations they had. He died in 1968.


Julie, I have so enjoyed seeing all of your family photos. I'll have to look up some of mine. My sister and oldest daughter (when she was here from TX) went through all of my photos that were Mom's and scanned them all into my sister's computer. She then put them all on a flash drive for us. We have some from the 19th century...you can tell how old they are from the clothing but, have no idea of the dates.
It's so wonderful to see photos of some of the people on our family tree. It makes them seem more real, if that makes sense.
But compared to your family, dear Julie, we were just poor country people!! LOL!
Aren't we lucky to have these photographs!?
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Had a busy night at work.

It has been raining here all day and the temperature has slowly dropped through out the day as well. Freezing rain. Our whole yard is like a skating rink. Not fun. I tried to take pics tonight but they turned out really dark. Will try to get good ones tomorrow to post.[/quote]

Melody, I so hope you don't have to go out to work today,Sat., since the roads are in such terrible shape. But considering where you are, I imagine the roads will have been treated so they're safer to drive on??
Stay warm and safe. Looking forward to pictures.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Yes, we met, talked for 6 hours, the next day talked for 6 hours -- next day we decided to get married-- he was in the Service and went back to the army camp in Barrie (Camp Borden) I quit my job and flew down he met me - we got on the bus and went to Barrie - he had rented a room for me (no apartments because of the huge army camp nearby - we got our license - waited 3 days and got married. I knew as soon as I met him and so did he. Scary stuff though! We had to work hard at it - especially at first as we were relative strangers - he was in the service and away a lot and we had some tough times with miscarriages, a crib death and him away while I raised two little boys but we never - either one of us thought of giving up on it. Better now than ever. 58 + years ago. before a lot of you were born. :shock: :lol: :thumbup:


My DH and I only knew each other 3 months when we married. A little longer than you and Pat. But he was also in the service, the Navy. But after we'd only been married about 6 months, his enlistment was over so I never had to raise our children while he was away. I think lasting marriages require work no matter how long you've known your spouse. After all, sometimes it seems men and women are different species!LOL!
You and Pat are so wonderful together...it always warms my heart to see pictures of the two of you.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Sorry all but I am going to say goodnight. I am tired and my foot is sore. Have a headache and my eyes are sore.
> 
> See you all tomorrow.


OK, Melody...why is your foot sore? Did you hurt it and didn't let your friends here know?
I hope you had a good night's rest and feel better today.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The next thing is to transfer what I have photographed today, to my external hard drive.
> I really wish my father had labeled what he photographed. We have an album of photographs from Norway in the War- but no explanation.


I understand about the 'no explanation', Julie. Some of the older photos I have, have the name of the subject but no date. Makes it frustrating.
juneK


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> That is beautiful a perfect pick for today.


There were so many amazing photos to choose from last night, hard to decide which to post! -they have such incredible cloud effects!
Glad to hear your treatment is working!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I am just enjoying a quiet cup of coffee - a real one, in my arm chair, because a virtual one at the tea party would never be quiet!  I made more mince pies this morning. The next batch I make will be on Christmas Eve: at 3.00pm, I put on the radio for the Festival of Nine Lessons and Carols from King's College, Cambridge, pour myself a glass of sherry, make mince pies, then prepare the vegetables for Christmas dinner. This has been my routine for more years than I care to remember and it would feel quite wrong to miss out any element of it!


What a splendid routine! These days I would have to forego the sherry, but would happily be part of that afternoon!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Onthewingsofadove said:


> The Google doodle is a cute knitting animation to-day Check it out,
> 
> Trisha


When I came online about an hour ago, they still had the crossword puzzle from yesterday!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Kaikoura sunset. today 21st December 2013, looking East.
> 
> This one is especially for Sam- he loves the photos from Kaikoura.
> 
> From now on our days get shorter- the weather usually gets hotter at least until February, sometimes longer- but the year is drawing to a close.


Lovely photo, Julie. It looks a lot like our sunrise a couple of mornings ago (what I could see of the sliver of sky between the trees from my window!) but the colors are more intense.
And our days will start getting longer. Our weather today and tomorrow sound more like spring than winter! 73F today and almost 80F tomorrow. Break out the bikinis!! ROFLMAO just thinking of the sight I'd make in a bikini!!!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

here we go again!!! LOL!
JK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Good morning, Caren. The Moroccan tea looks so elegant.
And the snowman is perfect for those without a sense of humor! they might break their faces smiling!!
And the Irish coffee sounds like you wouldn't care about the ice after having a mug of that.
Hope you don't HAVE to do out driving on that ice!
Looking forward to pictures of your icy wonderland.
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Julie, I have so enjoyed seeing all of your family photos. I'll have to look up some of mine. My sister and oldest daughter (when she was here from TX) went through all of my photos that were Mom's and scanned them all into my sister's computer. She then put them all on a flash drive for us. We have some from the 19th century...you can tell how old they are from the clothing but, have no idea of the dates.
> It's so wonderful to see photos of some of the people on our family tree. It makes them seem more real, if that makes sense.
> But compared to your family, dear Julie, we were just poor country people!! LOL!
> Aren't we lucky to have these photographs!?
> ...


It is wonderful to have them- unfortunately for various reasons some remain only in my memory- the photos have got lost. Like a lovely one of Gt Grandmama Edith - my Quaker connection- I would have to go to my calculator to figure out her dates- now she WAS the beauty in the family. Another heiress sadly, but a very humble woman- as Quakers are wont to be, married the local doctor in Corris, near Machynlleth, in Wales. Her family owned a Slate mine, but she died in a Scarlet Fever Epidemic, along with her 11 year old daughter Mwyffanwy, they had been sent to Portmadoc so my Gt Grandfather could concentrate on trying to handle the crisis. My Grandfather consequently ended up at boarding school as a three year old. He never forgot how he had adored his big sister. Unfortunately the photos of him have all gone missing. But I do have one of the elderly doctor standing in his cottage doorway- he never re-married which was fairly unusual for the time. I really must get my memories recorded, WITH the photos that I know the history of. They are in the 1881 Census so the epidemic has to have been about 1891. making my Grandfather's birthdate about 1885. That sounds right because Granny and he married in 1906 when he was 21 and she was 26. So her birthdate is around 1880, in Rochdale. I know they were buried in the Brooklands Cemetery in Manchester where they lived, along with their cot death baby Christopher.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

You have me laughing all the way!!!!! Where did you get that coffee mug??? Love, love the snowman, we don't get to make those here in Southern California where it is cold and chilly at 43 degrees this morning but it will be 68 later on...


NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a very icey Great Bend. The rain yesterday and freezing rain last night left a nice layer of ice on everything.
> It will be fun out doors today. Will try to get a couple photos when it gets light. It does sound very festive out there with the wind blowing the ice covered branches.
> 
> This mornings coffee thought was rather interesting. Moroccan tea to go with.
> ...


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Ooops!! Good morning to all from Southern California. So good to hear that Sam is feeling better.


patocenizo said:


> You have me laughing all the way!!!!! Where did you get that coffee mug??? Love, love the snowman, we don't get to make those here in Southern California where it is cold and chilly at 43 degrees this morning but it will be 68 later on...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I understand about the 'no explanation', Julie. Some of the older photos I have, have the name of the subject but no date. Makes it frustrating.
> juneK


I think the best way to go is to write on the back with a soft pencil - you don't want to upset the chemicals in the photograph!
Those that one does know the history- but no dates does become a real issue. 
The family was 'middle class' June very definitely not 'upper class'. In Britain one knew one's place in Society, and the upwardly mobile were never really accepted. Most of my life I have felt far more comfortable with the folk who did the hard work- it seems more honest. I believe from what my mother said that in Wales there were not the same rigid strata in society. Everybody was poor. She was very proud to be Welsh- and spoke the language a little. I can count definitely to 5 and with a bit of a gap to 10- which gives one at least an idea of the language. Funny thing one's roots- hear Welsh being spoken, or sung and I am inevitably reduced to tears. Same with the Gaelic.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Lovely photo, Julie. It looks a lot like our sunrise a couple of mornings ago (what I could see of the sliver of sky between the trees from my window!) but the colors are more intense.
> And our days will start getting longer. Our weather today and tomorrow sound more like spring than winter! 73F today and almost 80F tomorrow. Break out the bikinis!! ROFLMAO just thinking of the sight I'd make in a bikini!!!
> JuneK


so you have begun the trek to summer! and we begin the descent into winter!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I am just enjoying a quiet cup of coffee - a real one, in my arm chair, because a virtual one at the tea party would never be quiet!  I made more mince pies this morning. The next batch I make will be on Christmas Eve: at 3.00pm, I put on the radio for the Festival of Nine Lessons and Carols from King's College, Cambridge, pour myself a glass of sherry, make mince pies, then prepare the vegetables for Christmas dinner. This has been my routine for more years than I care to remember and it would feel quite wrong to miss out any element of it!


I, too, listen to the 9 Lessons and Carols on the radio, Kathleendoris. The programming for this season certainly adds to the joy of the day.

We will likely have a guests (extended family now), some of the families who shared Thanksgiving Day with us. They have no family who are close in distance or affection, so we have begun to fill that empty place in their life.

Ohio Joy


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

My only idea of sherry is a cooking sherry - On Ina Garten's Barefoot Contessa, she picked out a sherry to go with her Christmas festivities....anyone have a recommendation for a good drinking sherry?



Lurker 2 said:


> What a splendid routine! These days I would have to forego the sherry, but would happily be part of that afternoon!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I, too, listen to the 9 Lessons and Carols on the radio, Kathleendoris. The programming for this season certainly adds to the joy of the day.
> 
> We will likely have a guests (extended family now), some of the families who shared Thanksgiving Day with us. They have no family who are close in distance or affection, so we have begun to fill that empty place in their life.
> 
> Ohio Joy


I think this is so neat of you Joy! A truly Christian gesture!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> My only idea of sherry is a cooking sherry - On Ina Garten's Barefoot Contessa, she picked out a sherry to go with her Christmas festivities....anyone have a recommendation for a good drinking sherry?


In my sherry drinking days I used to head towards Portuguese for starters. It is all a matter of your own palette do you like dry or sweet or medium?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

At 28 F wet degrees out side, it seems we're descending into winter!!

Had a great night of sleep and ready to go this a.m.. The Legos are already out (7:30 a.m.) and spread on the floor to make a zoo. DD will be over later this a.m. - time to make some French toast for breakfast and then on to gingerbread cookies.

Some good news...DD was selected to stay and end out the research project (possibly be sold to another pharmaceutical company) so will be working for another 3 months before her severance will kick in. This gives her more time to look elsewhere as well as research other positions within the same company. It will all work out---but I don't think she's down from the shock of it yet....she's been set back on her heels a bit..



Lurker 2 said:


> so you have begun the trek to summer! and we begin the descent into winter!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Don't want anyone worrying if I'm not on as much. Got inspired by Gagesmom's doggy coat and looked up one on Ravelry for the pug so will be busy knitting for a while. Now that is in addition to all I already had to do.

The book I made for the grandchildren may not arrive on time for Christmas. :thumbdown: My fault, not theirs. Didn't get it sent in on time with all that was going on with Chris, my nephew. Today we will get to take photos of the Wizard of Oz. Grandson was in it, well, still is, and they are having photo ops. I imagine he had fun performing for the schools that had field trips to see it and fun missing school too. He is a good student though and his teacher is helping by giving double homework assignments when he has to be gone.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Caren and all others affected by the ice storm. Please stay safe and indoors. So dangerous. We were hit so hard many times, but so far the rain hasn't frozen here. Probably because we bought a really good generator. Haven't had one in this area since we bought it. LOL

Hope you don't lose electricity.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> There were so many amazing photos to choose from last night, hard to decide which to post! -they have such incredible cloud effects!
> Glad to hear your treatment is working!


I can imagine there are a lot of very good photos. 
Thank you it is good to be able to breath without coughing so much.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi Kate, Sam, and everyone. Thank you Kate, wonderful start to the Holidays, and great looking receipts, can't wait to try them, Marla will love the salad, I'll have to make that for her.
> Christmas with Luke will be wonderful, he'll have a wonderful time but you'll probably have more fun watching him.
> I have gotten as caught up on last week as I'm going to get, it will be too stressful and haphazard to try to go back and catch up on alllll the pages I've missed, but my heart and thoughts are with everyone. I think this week will be a wee bit easier to keep up with.
> Hugs and love.


Thank you


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

nicho said:


> Hello everyone, Denise from Sydney stopping by. Trying to catch up between food shopping and present wrapping. It's busy, but happy busy. We are recovering in Sydney from a scorcher yesterday with temps above 40C, but today is only a short respite before the heat returns tomorrow.
> 
> Sam, so glad you are out of hospital. Please listen to all the advice to take things easy till you are completely recovered.
> 
> ...


Thanks, and right back at you


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Good night everyone, don't party too hard without me. Have a headache, barometer keeps bouncing around.
> Hugs


OH love the cats, so cute. Turning in my coupon for my hug. :-D


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Good morning, Caren. The Moroccan tea looks so elegant.
> And the snowman is perfect for those without a sense of humor! they might break their faces smiling!!
> And the Irish coffee sounds like you wouldn't care about the ice after having a mug of that.
> Hope you don't HAVE to do out driving on that ice!
> ...


I loved the look of the moroccan tea. 
  The irish coffee is perfect for right now :-D I willnot be out driving at all in this, no way no how. It is still raining only harder now and I have promised to not go out in it today. Someone was not happy with me for going out yesterday, so I will stay in.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Yes that is Granny Drysdale my father's mother.
> it was not uncommon for girls to be married off in those days. 1906. Pre Women's Suffrage in Britain.
> I am trying to take your advice and breath deep- sometimes things become a habit!
> Two shots of Granny Jones- I never knew her- because she died when I was only 6 months old.
> the faded sepia print is her in her nurses uniform about 1905- she was very proud of her 17" waist. The second one is Granny with Uncle Theodore, who was a lot younger than Mum, in his Airforce uniform this has to be early in the War, because he spent much of the War in Prison Camp in what became Eastern Germany. He was shot down at sea and torpedoed all in one day. He was the Navigator on a Lancaster, I think it was. then the ship that picked him up out of the drink got torpedoed. The prisoner of War camp he was in was the one that had the wooden horse- he never really recovered from vaulting it day after day, on the meagre rations they had. He died in 1968.


Lovely lady, and photos.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Railyn said:


> [
> 
> Gwenie, arthur is visiting with me too. Sure do wish he would go home. Came to visit and never went home.
> .
> ...


Ditto :-D


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Kaikoura sunset. today 21st December 2013, looking East.
> 
> This one is especially for Sam- he loves the photos from Kaikoura.
> 
> From now on our days get shorter- the weather usually gets hotter at least until February, sometimes longer- but the year is drawing to a close.


Awesome, so calming yet you feel the power of the sky. aewsome. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> My only idea of sherry is a cooking sherry - On Ina Garten's Barefoot Contessa, she picked out a sherry to go with her Christmas festivities....anyone have a recommendation for a good drinking sherry?


Well my son-in-law and I like Harvey's Bristol Cream sherry, but others don't, it depends on your own taste, as with everything else.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

patocenizo said:


> You have me laughing all the way!!!!! Where did you get that coffee mug??? Love, love the snowman, we don't get to make those here in Southern California where it is cold and chilly at 43 degrees this morning but it will be 68 later on...


A friend sent me the photo, I just passed it on. That is too warm for me for this time of year. Had to re share the snowman when my cousin sent it to me.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a very icey Great Bend. The rain yesterday and freezing rain last night left a nice layer of ice on everything.
> It will be fun out doors today. Will try to get a couple photos when it gets light. It does sound very festive out there with the wind blowing the ice covered branches.
> 
> This mornings coffee thought was rather interesting. Moroccan tea to go with.
> ...


LOL LOL coffee sounds good, tea in the morning not for me, but later 
:-D :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> so you have begun the trek to summer! and we begin the descent into winter!


Oh, Julie...it's a VERY false summer!! It's supposed to be 41F on Christmas Day. But this is typical of southeastern coastal Virginia weather...up and down most of the winter. But this is unusually warm. I believe the record high is 76F for tomorrow and I think in the lower 70'sf today so we may break the high temp record. We usually have a brief warm spell after Christmas. I remember when my boys were very young, them riding their tricycles the week after Christmas!
In reference to the poor people in Wales, my family were country people and except for a couple weren't not well-to-do. But when everyone you know is in the same situation, you don't know any differently. And the advantage of being country people, you could furnish most of your food yourself and save the little cash for things like coffee, sugar and flour. And clothing, or at least the fabric to make the clothes, and shoes. I remember my mom saying that her father would make baskets himself...of course, there were no paper or plastic bags back then.
Junek


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Lovely photo, Julie. It looks a lot like our sunrise a couple of mornings ago (what I could see of the sliver of sky between the trees from my window!) but the colors are more intense.
> And our days will start getting longer. Our weather today and tomorrow sound more like spring than winter! 73F today and almost 80F tomorrow. Break out the bikinis!! ROFLMAO just thinking of the sight I'd make in a bikini!!!
> JuneK[/quote
> 
> ...


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I, too, listen to the 9 Lessons and Carols on the radio, Kathleendoris. The programming for this season certainly adds to the joy of the day.
> 
> We will likely have a guests (extended family now), some of the families who shared Thanksgiving Day with us. They have no family who are close in distance or affection, so we have begun to fill that empty place in their life.
> 
> Ohio Joy


And you and your family will bring joy to those families and it's a reminder of what the season should be like.
I admire you so very much!
Hugs, dear friend and sister,
JuneK


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Good morning all, We have gone from 11 degrees last week into the 50s today! Whew, what a heat wave! We're supposed to get a lot of rain here I don;'t know if it's as much as Sam's getting but we'll see. 
Sam, I'm so glad your home and improving. As many have said take your time, hopefully the warmer weather is good for you. I'm glad you enjoyed your stay at the spa.
We are having an early Christmas today with some of my in laws. On Christmas day we'll be seeing each of our 3 sons and families, and my daughter and her fiance. I love it when they are all here together, we don't have much room but nobody seems to care.
Well, I'll take a break for now and get back to reading a little later. Take care. nittergma


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I loved the look of the moroccan tea.
> The irish coffee is perfect for right now :-D I willnot be out driving at all in this, no way no how. It is still raining only harder now and I have promised to not go out in it today. Someone was not happy with me for going out yesterday, so I will stay in.


If you have freezing rain, you definitely are wise to stay inside. I hope none of your family have to be out driving in it. Does Sara-Mae have to work today? 
We want you to be good to yourself so you can be well for Christmas...well, all the time!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

It's not the bit that's in the bikini that worries me, it's the bits outside. Anyway, it's cold, wet & very windy here, so I'll let the bikini stay in the airing cupboard & keep warm

Tessa[/quote]

LOL! Tessa, with me, there wouldn't be too much inside the bikini and that's what's frightening!!
Sorry to hear you have such nasy weather. We have sun and supposedly, very warm temperatures today. Gives us a false sense of spring before the winter cold comes back.
Junek


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Caren and all others affected by the ice storm. Please stay safe and indoors. So dangerous. We were hit so hard many times, but so far the rain hasn't frozen here. Probably because we bought a really good generator. Haven't had one in this area since we bought it. LOL
> 
> Hope you don't lose electricity.


Even if we loose power I will be ok, I have a large generator that runs the entire farm. The ice is most definitely building up on the ground. Chrissy has to go to work today, her father will be taking her and she will call when she arrives safely.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

martina said:


> Well my son-in-law and I like Harvey's Bristol Cream sherry, but others don't, it depends on your own taste, as with everything else.


My sister likes that one.


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

martina said:


> Well my son-in-law and I like Harvey's Bristol Cream sherry, but others don't, it depends on your own taste, as with everything else.


Thank you... I have been trying to remember that name...always bought a bottle for my father for special occasions. After he passed away I stopped but was just thinking we could add it to our festivities this year in his memory...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> It's not the bit that's in the bikini that worries me, it's the bits outside. Anyway, it's cold, wet & very windy here, so I'll let the bikini stay in the airing cupboard & keep warm
> 
> Tessa


Hello stranger, how are things going? Good to see you posting. :-D :-D Staying in and warm is a good idea. It is wet and cold here not too windy any more.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Especially for you, Julie, some older family photos. I haven't checked the size of these so they may be too small or too large.
JuneK


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I can imagine there are a lot of very good photos.
> Thank you it is good to be able to breath without coughing so much.


Caren, sorry to hear you've had such a troubling cough, time to stop looking after everybody else & take care of yourself for a bit. I'm sure the older ones can step in & cope. I remember when I was 12 my Mum went sick with a chest infection & I had to look after my 6mth old niece. I coped ok during the day & cooked all the meals, but at night she wouldn't settle until I sang her to sleep. My sis, who shared the room, said she wasn't really asleep but just kept quiet so she didn't have to suffer my singing!

Tessa


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Even if we loose power I will be ok, I have a large generator that runs the entire farm. The ice is most definitely building up on the ground. Chrissy has to go to work today, her father will be taking her and she will call when she arrives safely.


I know you'll be worried about them until you hear she's safe!
JuneK


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> If you have freezing rain, you definitely are wise to stay inside. I hope none of your family have to be out driving in it. Does Sara-Mae have to work today?
> We want you to be good to yourself so you can be well for Christmas...well, all the time!
> JuneK


Sara-Mae has just left for work via a cab. Chrissy's father will take her to work seems it is the same place. He is a good driver in this kind of stuff. 
I am being good to myself staying out of trouble and resting, I have lots of reasons to get healthy and stay that way. :-D :-D


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

martina said:


> Well my son-in-law and I like Harvey's Bristol Cream sherry, but others don't, it depends on your own taste, as with everything else.


I like Harvey's Sherry but I prefer the Tawny one which you don't see very often. Have a good time with your son for Christmas.

Tessa


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Especially for you, Julie, some older family photos. I haven't checked the size of these so they may be too small or too large.
> JuneK


What a handsome family, love seeing all the older family photos.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> Caren, sorry to hear you've had such a troubling cough, time to stop looking after everybody else & take care of yourself for a bit. I'm sure the older ones can step in & cope. I remember when I was 12 my Mum went sick with a chest infection & I had to look after my 6mth old niece. I coped ok during the day & cooked all the meals, but at night she wouldn't settle until I sang her to sleep. My sis, who shared the room, said she wasn't really asleep but just kept quiet so she didn't have to suffer my singing!
> 
> Tessa


I have been doing my best to take care of myself. I do on occasion and take a couple photos. Got reprimanded for going out int he rain, am now sworn to stay in put my feet up eat chicken soup and sip a good french brandy. Chicken soup I am doing :roll: :lol: 
I likely would have been up with the baby too. I would get up with my nephew when I was at my sister's she didn't like to get up at night.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> I like Harvey's Sherry but I prefer the Tawny one which you don't see very often. Have a good time with your son for Christmas.
> 
> Tessa


That is the same one I have in my cupboard and then another one but both are Tawny.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

It is a rainy, cold day in Dallas. Getting ready for my second cup of coffee and wanted to check in.


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

Sam, I'm so glad to see you are well again & home. Do take care until you are back to full strength, make sure your animals are not making your home too full of cat & dog hairs. They are sure to be pleased to have you back, as we all are. Have a good Christmas & eat as much as you like, Christmas food is good for you.....lol

Tessa


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> What a splendid routine! These days I would have to forego the sherry, but would happily be part of that afternoon!


Julie, I will make sure that you are with me in spirit, at least. And just to show what a helpful person I really am, I will drink another glass of sherry on your behalf! :-D


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Yes it is, we pray for cooler weather and sometimes we do get it but mostly we get 60's. Stay warm inside. I had a devil of a cough for about 4 weeks and my doc gave me some prescribed cough syrup that was not much help so one of my friends recommended a mixture of 1/4 cup brandy and 1/2 teaspoon of honey mixed well and...wow!!! did that ever do the trick, cough gone and I slept like a baby.


NanaCaren said:


> A friend sent me the photo, I just passed it on. That is too warm for me for this time of year. Had to re share the snowman when my cousin sent it to me.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> My only idea of sherry is a cooking sherry - On Ina Garten's Barefoot Contessa, she picked out a sherry to go with her Christmas festivities....anyone have a recommendation for a good drinking sherry?


Cooking sherry can be pretty grim! Make sure that you go for a genuine sherry, from the Jerez region of Spain. Anything else - from Cyprus for instance, is liable to be 'sherry type' and is rarely very good. The Fino style sherries are very dry, too dry for my taste, but the cream sherries are often too sweet. I tend to go for a medium amontillado, which seems to strike a happy medium. The best known brands in the UK are Harvey's, Croft and Gonzalez Byass, but there are many others. I don't know what may be available elsewhere in the world.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Hi to my KTP family! I have been caught up in my life happenings here and have not had the energy to post. Here is a brief little note to you all.
Some weeks ago my father nearly died and ended up in the hospital with severe infection running throughout his entire body. We could not get him to the hospital (an hour 20 minutes drive to the next town) in time as there was a blizzard going on and there were no ambulances running. The blessed doctor and nurses worked tirelessly in the ICU to bring him back. He was transferred to a nursing home this last Monday. He is still very weak, listless, and not interested in life. I have been driving Mom back and forth to see him several times a week for the last several weeks. Sometimes we stay overnight in a hotel rather than driving the long distance home again. One such drive took two hours because the roads were icy, snow-packed, etc. We had to wait while an accident scene was cleared so one lane of traffic could go through with a police escort.

Our winter is very bitter and cold with lots of snow. I have been running my taps so the water lines dont freeze up. Normally I dont need to start running them until the middle to end of January. I have been running them for a while now already.

Take care, and if I dont get back here before Christmas, well Merry Christmas everyone and may all your holidays be blessed! Zoe


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Ugh! It is 3.30 in the afternoon here, and already almost dark. Wind and rain are unpleasant, although the temperature is well above freezing point. I am rather glad that I don't need to go out today. As it is the shortest day of the year, there is at least the consolation that things will start to get better after today!

I have just made the cranberry sauce for Christmas dinner, and a big pot of chilli for dinner tonight. At this time of year, it is hard to know how many people we may have eating with us, so if it turns out just to be the two of us, the leftover chilli will go in the freezer for a day when I don't want to cook, but if there are more to feed, there will at least be plenty to offer!


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Hi to my KTP family! I have been caught up in my life happenings here and have not had the energy to post. Here is a brief little note to you all.
> Some weeks ago my father nearly died and ended up in the hospital with severe infection running throughout his entire body. We could not get him to the hospital (an hour 20 minutes drive to the next town) in time as there was a blizzard going on and there were no ambulances running. The blessed doctor and nurses worked tirelessly in the ICU to bring him back. He was transferred to a nursing home this last Monday. He is still very weak, listless, and not interested in life. I have been driving Mom back and forth to see him several times a week for the last several weeks. Sometimes we stay overnight in a hotel rather than driving the long distance home again. One such drive took two hours because the roads were icy, snow-packed, etc. We had to wait while an accident scene was cleared so one lane of traffic could go through with a police escort.
> 
> Our winter is very bitter and cold with lots of snow. I have been running my taps so the water lines dont freeze up. Normally I dont need to start running them until the middle to end of January. I have been running them for a while now already.
> ...


So glad you found time to get in touch, Zoe. What a dreadful time you have been having. Just the snow and ice would have made me feel very sorry for myself, but you have had the much more serious worries of your father's illness. I do hope he will gradually regain some of his previous strength, but it can be a very slow process. It is wonderful that you are there to help and support your mother, but it must be a real strain on all of you.

Take very good care of yourself, and have the very best Christmas you can in the circumstances.


----------



## woollyhat (Nov 24, 2012)

hello KateB your recipes look very tasty yum yum

Glad Sam is making progress, love to you sam you take good care of yourself and have a good rest.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Rookie retiree - Glad to hear the slightly better news about your DH's job. At least it gives her more time to look around for something else.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good afteernoon from Surrey, it is still earlyish but getting very dark already. Sorry not to get on this morning but I was taking the gks back to their home. It is wet and windy outside, but we are home now with a nice fire going.

Sening healing vibes to those who need them and hugs to all.

Forgot to say I love all the photos and here are mine for today....


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Julie, I will make sure that you are with me in spirit, at least. And just to show what a helpful person I really am, I will drink another glass of sherry on your behalf! :-D


 :lol: You can have one for me too, I really don't like the stuff! :thumbdown:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

5mmdpns - Nice to have you back with us Zoe and sorry to hear about your dad's ill health. That must have been very frightening when you couldn't get him to the hospital.


----------



## Glennys 2 (Jan 1, 2012)

Shirley: Loved your family photos. In the family group you look so much like my sister who passed in 2001. Your hair style,glasses and your beautiful smile.

Welcome home Sam. Take it easy and get lots of rest.

Kate thanks for starting the ktp. The recipes look lucious.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

woollyhat said:


> hello KateB your recipes look very tasty yum yum
> 
> Glad Sam is making progress, love to you sam you take good care of yourself and have a good rest.


Hello to you too woolyhat! I'm glad you liked the recipes. Don't be a stranger now that you've found us, we love new voices at the table.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Purplefi - Wow, that's some cake! I hope it tastes as good as it looks! :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

KateB said:


> Purplefi - Wow, that's some cake! I hope it tastes as good as it looks! :thumbup:


Hi Kate and thank you. Little Madam made the marzipan snowmen and presents. We had a lot of fun especially when I nudges the bowl and the electric whisk continued spinning in mid air sending royal icing all round the kitchen :lol:


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

KateB said:


> :lol: You can have one for me too, I really don't like the stuff! :thumbdown:


It is really only at Christmas that I drink sherry, although it used to be one of my favourite drinks. I suppose these days, I am spoilt for choice! But, as it is Christmas, I will make the sacrifice on your behalf. Now, did I hear you say that you wanted to peel the sprouts for me by way of return...? Offer accepted! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> What a handsome family, love seeing all the older family photos.


Oh, you're so kind, Caren. I remember what, I think it was, Julie had said about people in older photos not smiling because of the length of exposure time. At least, my grandmother had a pleasant look on her face.
She lived with us when I was very small, she was bedridden and moved in with her daughter when I was about 4 yrs. old. I think she died soon after. 
You can't tell from the black and white photos, but my grandfather had red hair! Only one of my cousins had that red hair and none of my aunts and uncles...we all had dark hair.
JuneK


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> It is really only at Christmas that I drink sherry, although it used to be one of my favourite drinks. I suppose these days, I am spoilt for choice! But, as it is Christmas, I will make the sacrifice on your behalf. Now, did I hear you say that you wanted to peel the sprouts for me by way of return...? Offer accepted! :thumbup: :thumbup:


Hi Kathleen, in my Mums family the sherry used to come out at funerals as well, alongwith the smoke salmon :roll:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> Lovely lady, and photos.


Thanks, dear Patches. I hope the world seems a brighter place for you today!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Oh, you're so kind, Caren. I remember what, I think it was, Julie had said about people in older photos not smiling because of the length of exposure time. At least, my grandmother had a pleasant look on her face.
> She lived with us when I was very small, she was bedridden and moved in with her daughter when I was about 4 yrs. old. I think she died soon after.
> JuneK


Hi June, I am lucky to have quite a few old family photos in our family history book.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> Awesome, so calming yet you feel the power of the sky. aewsome. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


It really was, wasn't it?


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Hi to my KTP family! I have been caught up in my life happenings here and have not had the energy to post. Here is a brief little note to you all.
> Some weeks ago my father nearly died and ended up in the hospital with severe infection running throughout his entire body. We could not get him to the hospital (an hour 20 minutes drive to the next town) in time as there was a blizzard going on and there were no ambulances running. The blessed doctor and nurses worked tirelessly in the ICU to bring him back. He was transferred to a nursing home this last Monday. He is still very weak, listless, and not interested in life. I have been driving Mom back and forth to see him several times a week for the last several weeks. Sometimes we stay overnight in a hotel rather than driving the long distance home again. One such drive took two hours because the roads were icy, snow-packed, etc. We had to wait while an accident scene was cleared so one lane of traffic could go through with a police escort.
> 
> Our winter is very bitter and cold with lots of snow. I have been running my taps so the water lines dont freeze up. Normally I dont need to start running them until the middle to end of January. I have been running them for a while now already.
> ...


Oh, my dear Zoe, I was going to pm you later. I'm so very sorry to hear about your father. I will keep him and all of you in my prayers. It's brutal this time of year for you and your mother to have to be out on the roads. But I know you both want to visit him to encourage him to get better.
You've been very much in my thoughts.
Thank you for the lovely picture and the Christmas wishes.
I hope, in spite of everything, you and your family can have a great holiday season.
Hugs, sister of my heart.
JuneK


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Oh, Julie...it's a VERY false summer!! It's supposed to be 41F on Christmas Day. But this is typical of southeastern coastal Virginia weather...up and down most of the winter. But this is unusually warm. I believe the record high is 76F for tomorrow and I think in the lower 70'sf today so we may break the high temp record. We usually have a brief warm spell after Christmas. I remember when my boys were very young, them riding their tricycles the week after Christmas!
> In reference to the poor people in Wales, my family were country people and except for a couple weren't not well-to-do. But when everyone you know is in the same situation, you don't know any differently. And the advantage of being country people, you could furnish most of your food yourself and save the little cash for things like coffee, sugar and flour. And clothing, or at least the fabric to make the clothes, and shoes. I remember my mom saying that her father would make baskets himself...of course, there were no paper or plastic bags back then.
> Junek


oh I agree with you, June- did not mean to sound as if I thought there was anything wrong with belonging to the countryside- It is a way of life I dream of- but does only belong to my childhood. And what could be more aesthetic then a hand woven willow basket, for instance!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

woollyhat said:


> hello KateB your recipes look very tasty yum yum
> 
> Glad Sam is making progress, love to you sam you take good care of yourself and have a good rest.


I may just be forgetful, but I don't remember seeing you before. If this is your first visit to Sam's tea party, welcome and come back often. If you've visited with us before, welcome BACK and come more often.
JuneK


----------



## wwrightson (May 16, 2011)

Designer1234: Love your photos. Thanks for sharing. Merry Christmas to you and all the other Tea Partiers!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afteernoon from Surrey, it is still earlyish but getting very dark already. Sorry not to get on this morning but I was taking the gks back to their home. It is wet and windy outside, but we are home now with a nice fire going.
> 
> Sening healing vibes to those who need them and hugs to all.
> 
> Forgot to say I love all the photos and here are mine for today....


The cake is lovely, and LM looks very pleased with herself.
I know the two of you had fun.
JuneK


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> It is really only at Christmas that I drink sherry, although it used to be one of my favourite drinks. I suppose these days, I am spoilt for choice! But, as it is Christmas, I will make the sacrifice on your behalf. Now, did I hear you say that you wanted to peel the sprouts for me by way of return...? Offer accepted! :thumbup: :thumbup:


Peel sprouts?.....Don't they come in freezer bags? :shock: :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Especially for you, Julie, some older family photos. I haven't checked the size of these so they may be too small or too large.
> JuneK


Very fine! as my German pen friend puts it! And you have named them on the back?


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Kathleen, in my Mums family the sherry used to come out at funerals as well, alongwith the smoke salmon :roll:


Yes, definitely sherry at funerals! We weren't posh enough for smoked salmon, though - any salmon we ate came from a tin! In fact, I think I was in my 40s before I tasted smoked salmon. It was more probably ham and pork pies at family funerals for us.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Hi June, I am lucky to have quite a few old family photos in our family history book.


And I would love to see them. I'm so glad I have the few that I do...it makes the ancestors seem more alive with their photos, than just their names on the family tree!
Junek


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

KateB said:


> Peel sprouts?.....Don't they come in freezer bags? :shock: :lol:


 :wink: ;-)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Julie, I will make sure that you are with me in spirit, at least. And just to show what a helpful person I really am, I will drink another glass of sherry on your behalf! :-D


And I hope it is an enjoyable tipple too- how many mince pies have you made today? or will that be for later, now?


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> oh I agree with you, June- did not mean to sound as if I thought there was anything wrong with belonging to the countryside- It is a way of life I dream of- but does only belong to my childhood. And what could be more aesthetic then a hand woven willow basket, for instance!


Julie, you didn't sound as if you thought anything wrong about country life. And I wish I were younger and healthier I would go back to living in the country. But at my age and health, it's wiser to be only 15 minutes from the hospital and the ambulance service. Until we moved to the city 30 years ago, I'd always lived in the country.
At least, at our apartment bldg, it's a quieter part of the city and we have a large wooded area with a nice pond in the back so it's a quiet retreat...when the weather is warm enough to go out and sit!
junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Hi to my KTP family! I have been caught up in my life happenings here and have not had the energy to post. Here is a brief little note to you all.
> Some weeks ago my father nearly died and ended up in the hospital with severe infection running throughout his entire body. We could not get him to the hospital (an hour 20 minutes drive to the next town) in time as there was a blizzard going on and there were no ambulances running. The blessed doctor and nurses worked tirelessly in the ICU to bring him back. He was transferred to a nursing home this last Monday. He is still very weak, listless, and not interested in life. I have been driving Mom back and forth to see him several times a week for the last several weeks. Sometimes we stay overnight in a hotel rather than driving the long distance home again. One such drive took two hours because the roads were icy, snow-packed, etc. We had to wait while an accident scene was cleared so one lane of traffic could go through with a police escort.
> 
> Our winter is very bitter and cold with lots of snow. I have been running my taps so the water lines dont freeze up. Normally I dont need to start running them until the middle to end of January. I have been running them for a while now already.
> ...


While it is not good news, at least you have found the time to bring us back in to the loop. It would happen in darkest winter. But you must have had some close times with your Mom because of all the travelling. We have been worrying why we had not heard from you. Whether or not you ever find the time to read this, praying that Christmas is at least Peaceful for you and the family.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Good morning all - missed the end of the last tea party - oh drat! Time is slipping away from me, as Christmas is ever so fast approaching. I think we are prepared. We had our get together with the neighbors last night - always a fun time. I need to get my bread dough going as DMIL wants me to bring rolls for Christmas Day. I can at least get the dough going and make my roll portions and then freeze the dough until I'm ready to bake them. They will be day-old, since we will go to DS and DDIL's house on Christmas Eve...oh well. Day old will have to do - she could have asked me to bring something else - LOL. Anyway, I think we are heading to the thrift store today to see if we can find bib overalls or something else to wear for the prohibition New Year's Eve party  

So sorry to hear about your dad, Zoe...please take good care!!!!!

Sam, glad you are on the mend and are home again.

If time gets away from me again, I want to wish you all a Merry Christmas!!!!!!!!

Love and hugs from ME


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

woollyhat said:


> hello KateB your recipes look very tasty yum yum
> 
> Glad Sam is making progress, love to you sam you take good care of yourself and have a good rest.


Hello woollyhat, I know you don't often join us, but seem to recall you dropped by once recently, as Sam would say, don't be a stranger, there's always a chair waiting, and the kettle ready to make your favourite brew! Do call by again!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

jknappva said:


> OK, Melody...why is your foot sore? Did you hurt it and didn't let your friends here know?
> I hope you had a good night's rest and feel better today.
> JuneK


Ditto


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> And I hope it is an enjoyable tipple too- how many mince pies have you made today? or will that be for later, now?


I made 24 today. I think that will probably see us through until Tuesday, when I will make another couple of dozen. The next lot, I will make with a dairy-free margarine: one of my daughters is vegan, but she will not be home until Christmas Eve, so the rest of us can have the buttery version in the meantime.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afteernoon from Surrey, it is still earlyish but getting very dark already. Sorry not to get on this morning but I was taking the gks back to their home. It is wet and windy outside, but we are home now with a nice fire going.
> 
> Sening healing vibes to those who need them and hugs to all.
> 
> Forgot to say I love all the photos and here are mine for today....


Those are spectacular decorations! some are marzipan aren't they? Such a lovely photo of LM. I had a suspicion we had not heard because you were busy with the GK's.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Kate and thank you. Little Madam made the marzipan snowmen and presents. We had a lot of fun especially when I nudges the bowl and the electric whisk continued spinning in mid air sending royal icing all round the kitchen :lol:


wow that caused some clean up, I'll bet!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Oh, you're so kind, Caren. I remember what, I think it was, Julie had said about people in older photos not smiling because of the length of exposure time. At least, my grandmother had a pleasant look on her face.
> She lived with us when I was very small, she was bedridden and moved in with her daughter when I was about 4 yrs. old. I think she died soon after.
> You can't tell from the black and white photos, but my grandfather had red hair! Only one of my cousins had that red hair and none of my aunts and uncles...we all had dark hair.
> JuneK


some one had made a quip about that was why it was called the Depression! but of course early exposure times could take as long as around 5 minutes- it explains some loss of limbs at times as people have inadvertently moved through the exposure time. And the look of pain was often real because of the neck clamp they used to try and steady the face. Even as recently as 1976 when I was working partly as a photographer at the School of Architecture in Wellington, it was quite something getting all the students into the necessary spot. And ofcourse there were those who delighted in non-compliance!
But no, it was not me who said it!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Kathleen, in my Mums family the sherry used to come out at funerals as well, alongwith the smoke salmon :roll:


I'd definitely try to crash that sort of funeral, just for the smoked salmon!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

wwrightson said:


> Designer1234: Love your photos. Thanks for sharing. Merry Christmas to you and all the other Tea Partiers!


And a very Merry Christmas to you! Don't forget to come back again! You have not often stopped by, but are very welcome!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Peel sprouts?.....Don't they come in freezer bags? :shock: :lol:


Trust you Kate! Life must be hilarious when you get together with all your girl friends from Teachers' College!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Julie, you didn't sound as if you thought anything wrong about country life. And I wish I were younger and healthier I would go back to living in the country. But at my age and health, it's wiser to be only 15 minutes from the hospital and the ambulance service. Until we moved to the city 30 years ago, I'd always lived in the country.
> At least, at our apartment bldg, it's a quieter part of the city and we have a large wooded area with a nice pond in the back so it's a quiet retreat...when the weather is warm enough to go out and sit!
> junek


Which I gather it has been trying to fool you into believing that maybe it WAS warm enough to try an outside expedition!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Hi to my KTP family! I have been caught up in my life happenings here and have not had the energy to post. Here is a brief little note to you all.
> Some weeks ago my father nearly died and ended up in the hospital with severe infection running throughout his entire body. We could not get him to the hospital (an hour 20 minutes drive to the next town) in time as there was a blizzard going on and there were no ambulances running. The blessed doctor and nurses worked tirelessly in the ICU to bring him back. He was transferred to a nursing home this last Monday. He is still very weak, listless, and not interested in life. I have been driving Mom back and forth to see him several times a week for the last several weeks. Sometimes we stay overnight in a hotel rather than driving the long distance home again. One such drive took two hours because the roads were icy, snow-packed, etc. We had to wait while an accident scene was cleared so one lane of traffic could go through with a police escort.
> 
> Our winter is very bitter and cold with lots of snow. I have been running my taps so the water lines dont freeze up. Normally I dont need to start running them until the middle to end of January. I have been running them for a while now already.
> ...


Thank You, and the very best to you and your family. :-D 
Love the card, it's breath takeing. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> I too am enjoying my coffee in the quiet, unless you count DJ's cough. She is still sleeping. Virtual coffee is not at all quiet which is nice. Mince pies are on for today, Chrissy and Chris have discovered they really like them as well as the mincemeat bread. The name is what put her off trying it sooner, as soon as she found out there was no meat all was good in her book.
> Christmas routines are on thing I would not want to change. We make the same cookies every year, I have added and revised a couple receipts.


I had the opposite problem with mince pies, Caren! When my Australian son-in-law (now ex. I am happy to say!) was living with us, I made the usual mince pies for Christmas. Knowing that he didn't like fruit of any description, when I put them on the table, I asked if he knew about mince pies. "Oh, hell, yes!", came the reply, "We have these at home." He took one, bit into it and immediately spat it out in disgust. He had assumed that they were made with minced beef! I had done my best to warn him, but I think he always thought it was the evil mother-in-law playing a mean trick on him. :thumbdown:

I hope you are soon feeling better!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Good morning all - missed the end of the last tea party - oh drat! Time is slipping away from me, as Christmas is ever so fast approaching. I think we are prepared. We had our get together with the neighbors last night - always a fun time. I need to get my bread dough going as DMIL wants me to bring rolls for Christmas Day. I can at least get the dough going and make my roll portions and then freeze the dough until I'm ready to bake them. They will be day-old, since we will go to DS and DDIL's house on Christmas Eve...oh well. Day old will have to do - she could have asked me to bring something else - LOL. Anyway, I think we are heading to the thrift store today to see if we can find bib overalls or something else to wear for the prohibition New Year's Eve party
> 
> So sorry to hear about your dad, Zoe...please take good care!!!!!
> 
> ...


I think some of us would be grateful to know how you do the freezing prior to the baking- I remember Gwen having a dismal failure recently.
I may PM you because it sounds likely you may not get to read this!
Whatever! A Very Happy Christmas to you and yours!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afteernoon from Surrey, it is still earlyish but getting very dark already. Sorry not to get on this morning but I was taking the gks back to their home. It is wet and windy outside, but we are home now with a nice fire going.
> 
> Sening healing vibes to those who need them and hugs to all.
> 
> Forgot to say I love all the photos and here are mine for today....


Awesome, and little madam is quit the lady, lovely smile. :-D


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I made 24 today. I think that will probably see us through until Tuesday, when I will make another couple of dozen. The next lot, I will make with a dairy-free margarine: one of my daughters is vegan, but she will not be home until Christmas Eve, so the rest of us can have the buttery version in the meantime.


I so much prefer a buttery crust- but does the vegan suitable one work ok? We could pass the idea on to Angora, because she has made such an effort with their diet, but to try and control the Arthritis and other problems, I believe. Most of our margarines make a rather tough pastry- maybe there is more water content or something, than they are declaring?


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks, dear Patches. I hope the world seems a brighter place for you today!


Not quite but getting there,trying to push through it, just want to sleep, :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Oh oh, the rain is pouring down! It was a lot cooler yesterday, I knew rain was forecast, but so often they are wrong and it goes around us- Ringo will need to be persuaded out!!!! Thank Goodness I will have a ride to church! Time for a coffee and breakfast for us both!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> Not quite but getting there,trying to push through it, just want to sleep, :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


I let sleep happen these days, when that is what my body declares I believe it to be very therapeutic. The housework will wait, while you rest! Praying for a speedy return to happy times for you!


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Stefan, my husband, just made beans... am, I don't know how this should be called, but it's supposed to look like this:








Ok, but he overcooked it and the beans got... mashy. So I told him "If you don't like it this way, we can always just make it to a cream-soup". And he said "oh, it must be some of those new "inventions" of the over-healthy-living" - "No, it's traditional in many countries". - "Oh, yea. And how can it be traditional, if they didn't have blenders??"


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> Stefan, my husband, just made beans... am, I don't know how this should be called, but it's supposed to look like this:
> Ok, but he overcooked it and the beans got... mashy. So I told him "If you don't like it this way, we can always just make it to a cream-soup". And he said "oh, it must be some of those new "inventions" of the over-healthy-living" - "No, it's traditional in many countries". - "Oh, yea. And how can it be traditional, if they didn't have blenders??"


Ah but that is why they forced things through a 'hair sieve'! took forever! Thank goodness for some modern inventions- lovely to see you Kati!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I let sleep happen these days, when that is what my body declares I believe it to be very therapeutic. The housework will wait, while you rest! Praying for a speedy return to happy times for you!


 :lol: thanks


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I so much prefer a buttery crust- but does the vegan suitable one work ok? We could pass the idea on to Angora, because she has made such an effort with their diet, but to try and control the Arthritis and other problems, I believe. Most of our margarines make a rather tough pastry- maybe there is more water content or something, than they are declaring?


The one I use for baking is not sold as a specifically vegan version: it is just a hard block margarine that happens to have no dairy content, although it does contain palm oil and other things that some might chose to avoid. It is in fact the cheapest form of shortening available, but I have found the more expensive dairy-free margarines, which are basically spreads, do not work at all well for pastry. The flavour is not quite up to butter, but I like to be able to make a few things that that works for all the dietary requirements.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Brandy is a great medicine---some people like to put bitters with it for curing coughs....I'm just good with a warm brandy, brandy manhattan or in egg nog.
A couple sips of cognac will kill the bugs too!!



patocenizo said:


> Yes it is, we pray for cooler weather
> 
> and sometimes we do get it but mostly we get 60's. Stay warm inside. I had a devil of a cough for about 4 weeks and my doc gave me some prescribed cough syrup that was not much help so one of my friends recommended a mixture of 1/4 cup brandy and 1/2 teaspoon of honey mixed well and...wow!!! did that ever do the trick, cough gone and I slept like a baby. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Great advice....I'll be checking at our local Binny's which has a very large selection of booze; it's the only place I can find the pear cider.



Kathleendoris said:


> Cooking sherry can be pretty grim! Make sure that you go for a genuine sherry, from the Jerez region of Spain. Anything else - from Cyprus for instance, is liable to be 'sherry type' and is rarely very good. The Fino style sherries are very dry, too dry for my taste, but the cream sherries are often too sweet. I tend to go for a medium amontillado, which seems to strike a happy medium. The best known brands in the UK are Harvey's, Croft and Gonzalez Byass, but there are many others. I don't know what may be available elsewhere in the world.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Beautiful!!!



PurpleFi said:


> Good afteernoon from Surrey, it is still earlyish but getting very dark already. Sorry not to get on this morning but I was taking the gks back to their home. It is wet and windy outside, but we are home now with a nice fire going.
> 
> Sening healing vibes to those who need them and hugs to all.
> 
> Forgot to say I love all the photos and here are mine for today....


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

We very rarely had anything but beer and whiskey as the way of alcohol around the farm...but Mom would buy Mogan David wine for Christmas Eve dinner which was always after the midnight mass---always had fried shrimp and the Mogan David wine---even the little kids were allowed a sip or two. I remember as a teenager thinking that a whole glass would be okay...slept away that Christmas afternoon.



Kathleendoris said:


> It is really only at Christmas that I drink sherry, although it used to be one of my favourite drinks. I suppose these days, I am spoilt for choice! But, as it is Christmas, I will make the sacrifice on your behalf. Now, did I hear you say that you wanted to peel the sprouts for me by way of return...? Offer accepted! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> The one I use for baking is not sold as a specifically vegan version: it is just a hard block margarine that happens to have no dairy content, although it does contain palm oil and other things that some might chose to avoid. It is in fact the cheapest form of shortening available, but I have found the more expensive dairy-free margarines, which are basically spreads, do not work at all well for pastry. The flavour is not quite up to butter, but I like to be able to make a few things that that works for all the dietary requirements.


That is what loving Mums do for their children! So I gather, it has been a matter of trial and error?! It was a bit of a shock when Mwyffanwy at 13 became a conscience Vegetarian, but I worked very hard at learning the necessary alternatives- she donated blood, and never once failed her iron levels.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Welcome home, Sam. We missed you, but want you to take you time and recover fully. Great start, Kate. Thanks to you and others who keep the KTP going. The recipes sound delicious!!


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Ah but that is why they forced things through a 'hair sieve'! took forever! Thank goodness for some modern inventions- lovely to see you Kati!


I know - but the funny thing is that Stefan, who does most of the cooking home, didn't even think thee was a way of squashing before blenders... and noone wants to even taste most of my cooking - but I'm so good at the theory... :-D

And thanks for the nice welcome - it was only yesterday that I realized why I'm not seeing the tea party, I wasn't subscribed to the section...


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Hahahahaha...

I'm sure brandy itself is a good medicine for everything...

"Every illness is due to lack of hard liquor" use to say a friend of mine (that was the, hm, more... censured version, the other was "lack of sex") :mrgreen:

PS
It's all just meant to be funny, no offense to anyone.



RookieRetiree said:


> Brandy is a great medicine---some people like to put bitters with it for curing coughs....I'm just good with a warm brandy, brandy manhattan or in egg nog.
> A couple sips of cognac will kill the bugs too!!


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

I tried pear cider once - but really liked the apple one better.



RookieRetiree said:


> Great advice....I'll be checking at our local Binny's which has a very large selection of booze; it's the only place I can find the pear cider.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afteernoon from Surrey, it is still earlyish but getting very dark already. Sorry not to get on this morning but I was taking the gks back to their home. It is wet and windy outside, but we are home now with a nice fire going.
> 
> Sening healing vibes to those who need them and hugs to all.
> 
> Forgot to say I love all the photos and here are mine for today....


Good evening. Your christmas cake is very creative,love it. I will have to show Elishia when she is over.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> Hahahahaha...
> 
> I'm sure brandy itself is a good medicine for everything...
> 
> ...


My mum says the same thing a cure all for every minor illness out there. :-D


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I had the opposite problem with mince pies, Caren! When my Australian son-in-law (now ex. I am happy to say!) was living with us, I made the usual mince pies for Christmas. Knowing that he didn't like fruit of any description, when I put them on the table, I asked if he knew about mince pies. "Oh, hell, yes!", came the reply, "We have these at home." He took one, bit into it and immediately spat it out in disgust. He had assumed that they were made with minced beef! I had done my best to warn him, but I think he always thought it was the evil mother-in-law playing a mean trick on him. :thumbdown:
> 
> I hope you are soon feeling better!


Grandma always had both with and without meat, she put stars on the meat ones and the fruit were left without. The meat was almost always lamb. You would have thought he would have at least waited until you explained what it was.


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Aaaaaaahhh... Why couldn't I have this pie instead of him?


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

HandyFamily said:


> Hahahahaha...
> 
> I'm sure brandy itself is a good medicine for everything...
> 
> Even if it doesn't cure , if you drink enough of it you won't care!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> some one had made a quip about that was why it was called the Depression! but of course early exposure times could take as long as around 5 minutes- it explains some loss of limbs at times as people have inadvertently moved through the exposure time. And the look of pain was often real because of the neck clamp they used to try and steady the face. Even as recently as 1976 when I was working partly as a photographer at the School of Architecture in Wellington, it was quite something getting all the students into the necessary spot. And ofcourse there were those who delighted in non-compliance!
> But no, it was not me who said it!


I thought it was you because you often mention things I had not thought about.
The picture of my great-grandfather may have been taken with one of the neck clamps since it was sometime, probably in the mid 19th century. The ones of my grand-mother and grand-father were probably taken in the late 19th or early 20th century since, I think, I remember my mother saying my grand-father died in 1920 or so. Of course the high collar looks like the early 20th century, don't you think?
June


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I so much prefer a buttery crust- but does the vegan suitable one work ok? We could pass the idea on to Angora, because she has made such an effort with their diet, but to try and control the Arthritis and other problems, I believe. Most of our margarines make a rather tough pastry- maybe there is more water content or something, than they are declaring?


I use vegetable shortening( Fluffo or crisco) rather than margerine to make pastry & it always turns out good.I'm not sure what kind of oil is in it & I don't have any just now so can't look at the package


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> Stefan, my husband, just made beans... am, I don't know how this should be called, but it's supposed to look like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We made it wothout blenders but used a potatoe masher.
When I make brown beans, I soak the beans overnight, then cook in the slowcooker for about 16 hours, they don't go mushy, just soft & very good


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> I know - but the funny thing is that Stefan, who does most of the cooking home, didn't even think thee was a way of squashing before blenders... and noone wants to even taste most of my cooking - but I'm so good at the theory... :-D
> 
> And thanks for the nice welcome - it was only yesterday that I realized why I'm not seeing the tea party, I wasn't subscribed to the section...


I am so glad you found out what the problem was!


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Oh, it was a mistake - the overcooking, the funny part was Stefan not being able to even imagine doing it without a blender...


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Which I gather it has been trying to fool you into believing that maybe it WAS warm enough to try an outside expedition!


And my daughter and I did go on a short expedition to 'our' pond to enjoy this very unseasonable weather. And were in short sleeves. But we know it will change.
Wish I could send this nice weather to you and our Aussie friends where it's so hot, and to our northern and western USA/Canada friends who are suffering cold and icy conditions!
JuneK


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I use vegetable shortening( Fluffo or crisco) rather than margerine to make pastry & it always turns out good.I'm not sure what kind of oil is in it & I don't have any just now so can't look at the package


I know we certainly don't have either of those brand names- not sure if we have an equivalent. I have used lard very successfully- but of course not a vegetarian option. Someone may find it of interest, that until around 40 years ago, margarine was totally unavailable, because of propping up our butter industry. We do have something called Kremelta but I've never heard of a way to use it for pastry it is very hard, and usually called for in making chocolate at home. I know the so-called 'lite' margarines are no good because of their high water content.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> Oh, it was a mistake - the overcooking, the funny part was Stefan not being able to even imagine doing it without a blender...


 :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I use vegetable shortening( Fluffo or crisco) rather than margerine to make pastry & it always turns out good.I'm not sure what kind of oil is in it & I don't have any just now so can't look at the package


I know Crisco has been mentioned here before, but as neither that, nor Fluffo,is available in the UK, I still have to rely upon the tried and tested products. :thumbdown:


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Grandma always had both with and without meat, she put stars on the meat ones and the fruit were left without. The meat was almost always lamb. You would have thought he would have at least waited until you explained what it was.


Listening was not his strong point! :roll:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> And my daughter and I did go on a short expedition to 'our' pond to enjoy this very unseasonable weather. And were in short sleeves. But we know it will change.
> Wish I could send this nice weather to you and our Aussie friends where it's so hot, and to our northern and western USA/Canada friends who are suffering cold and icy conditions!
> JuneK


That is nice you got outside!
Today is turning out a bit better than I had expected, the sun is shining again. About 20 C outside.
40 C as it has been for our Aussie friends really is a bit much! I am so glad I am not trying to live through it!


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We made it wothout blenders but used a potatoe masher.
> When I make brown beans, I soak the beans overnight, then cook in the slowcooker for about 16 hours, they don't go mushy, just soft & very good


I have always been told that, when cooking beans in the slow cooker, one should first boil them in a saucepan for about 20 minutes, as they contain toxins which are not destroyed by the lower temperature of the slow cooker. On the other hand, I don't think I have ever cooked anything in the slow cooker for 16 hours - 8 is about my usual - so maybe the longer time compensates for the lower temperature.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I have always been told that, when cooking beans in the slow cooker, one should first boil them in a saucepan for about 20 minutes, as they contain toxins which are not destroyed by the lower temperature of the slow cooker. On the other hand, I don't think I have ever cooked anything in the slow cooker for 16 hours - 8 is about my usual - so maybe the longer time compensates for the lower temperature.


I certainly believe this to be true of the red kidney bean- you often see a warning on the packet!


----------



## Dintoo (Nov 14, 2012)

Lovely start to this weeks tea party. The recipes look delicious.We're going to start making meat pies in a few minutes. Always have them Christmas eve. 
We're expecting a freezing rain/snow storm later this evening, so battening down the hatches. Stay safe and warm/cool everyone. Jinny.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Computer has died so I'm on tablet. Will both be on much until I can get this resolved


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Computer has died so I'm on tablet. Will both be on much until I can get this resolved


Poor Gwenie, hope you get it resolved soon xxx


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Zoe, good to see you, though I'm sorry to hear about your dad. Healing thoughts to you all & hugs.

DD and went to the world grocery store (local, not World Market) to look for our usual indulgences this time of year (stuffed grape leaves for me!). She found a can (tin) of haggis--and next to it, "vegetarian haggis." We had a good chuckle over that. I got the tea I'll send to oldest DD and a few other things, some for gifts and some for us. I love that store but spend way too much when I go there (which is why I don't go often). So now, my Christmas shopping is DONE and I can sit back and work on my socks!

The fish lips kiss heel is not my favorite so far (have done four of them now), though it may just be that I am not happy with the look of it, as I am usually not with anything I do the first few times. Ah well. Perhaps I shall try again and perhaps not. I want to try out the Sweet Tomato heel also; I have a video of that and will watch that a few times. At any rate, these are nearly done--am on the second cuff, and then we will see what's next. I am not gifting knitting this year, and it has actually been a bit freeing overall with no strict deadlines. 

Gwen, I hope your computer woes are soon mended. 

Patches, blessings to you, dear.

Caren, feel better, and to all, hugs & blessings!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Computer has died so I'm on tablet. Will both be on much until I can get this resolved


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

jknappva said:


> And my daughter and I did go on a short expedition to 'our' pond to enjoy this very unseasonable weather. And were in short sleeves. But we know it will change.
> Wish I could send this nice weather to you and our Aussie friends where it's so hot, and to our northern and western USA/Canada friends who are suffering cold and icy conditions!
> JuneK


You could send it to U.K. we wouldn't mind.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I know we certainly don't have either of those brand names- not sure if we have an equivalent. I have used lard very successfully- but of course not a vegetarian option. Someone may find it of interest, that until around 40 years ago, margarine was totally unavailable, because of propping up our butter industry. We do have something called Kremelta but I've never heard of a way to use it for pastry it is very hard, and usually called for in making chocolate at home. I know the so-called 'lite' margarines are no good because of their high water content.


We had the same problem with margarine many years ago. I remember when I was a child, my mother, when 'oleomargarine' was finally allowed on the market, having to mix this white 'stuff' with a packet of yellow food coloring to make it look like what we consider margarine today!
Same story as NZ, the influence of the dairy industry!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Computer has died so I'm on tablet. Will both be on much until I can get this resolved


I've wondered where you were today....sorry about the computer problems.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

martina said:


> You could send it to U.K. we wouldn't mind.


ANd if I could, I would!
JK


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I just checked my Crisco -- it is pure Vegetable shortening -- I use it all the time for many different things -- but lately have been using Canola oil for things that can use liquid oil.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> We had the same problem with margarine many years ago. I remember when I was a child, my mother, when 'oleomargarine' was finally allowed on the market, having to mix this white 'stuff' with a packet of yellow food coloring to make it look like what we consider margarine today!
> Same story as NZ, the influence of the dairy industry!
> JuneK


And here's me thinking it was just us! The things we learn on the Tea Party!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I just checked my Crisco -- it is pure Vegetable shortening -- I use it all the time for many different things -- but lately have been using Canola oil for things that can use liquid oil.


Which I try to avoid always, because rape is all GM.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I just answered this and it must be somewhere in space. 

Pat's cardologist - who is one of the best in Canada told me to use Canola oil. I just went and checked the information from the heart function clinic that also looks after Pat -- it recommends Canola oil rather than other oils. What do you mean by rapeseed is all GM? what is GM??? 

So many opinions -- it is hard to know what to eat now a days. I rarely use crisco because it is a solid fat and the information from the heart clinic says that using liquid canola is better for you.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> I just answered this and it must be somewhere in space.
> 
> Pat's cardologist - who is one of the best in Canada told me to use Canola oil. I just went and checked the information from the heart function clinic that also looks after Pat -- it recommends Canola oil rather than other oils. What do you mean by rapeseed is all GM? what is GM???
> 
> So many opinions -- it is hard to know what to eat now a days. I rarely use crisco because it is a solid fat and the information from the heart clinic says that using liquid canola is better for you.


G.M. Stands for genetically modified. It is a way of altering a plant through a sort of cross breeding and is highly controversial in some places. There is a lot of info on the net.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Listening was not his strong point! :roll:


Apparently not, I have a couple in-laws like that, one is an ex-daughter-in-law. The other one is still daughter-in-law


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Hi all. Just trying to get caught up.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Computer has died so I'm on tablet. Will both be on much until I can get this resolved


That is not good :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Dangit, just wrote note and cell and landline wrang at same time . And lost note.
Had first watercolor lesson today. We just went over supplies and everyone's experiences.
Fifteen minutes before class Maya bit me. I thought it might need stitches but chose to go to art class first as teacher is an ex OR NURSE. She thought it might too.
So spent two and a half hours in ER. They just butterflies it as skin so thin and no subs fat. Gave me script for anti biotic. I'm fine. Just tired and I have to go to dinner party at five.
Really would like a stress releasing walk with Maya and a nap. But they aren't happening. Maya is a lamb and would never hurt me intentionally. She was trying to get a rope toy I was holding.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> And here's me thinking it was just us! The things we learn on the Tea Party!


I remember the oleomargarine and having to mix it too. I didn't like the taste of it much at all. It was not like butter.

It has improved though.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

jknappva said:


> We had the same problem with margarine many years ago. I remember when I was a child, my mother, when 'oleomargarine' was finally allowed on the market, having to mix this white 'stuff' with a packet of yellow food coloring to make it look like what we consider margarine today!
> Same story as NZ, the influence of the dairy industry!
> JuneK


Ditto, good old days


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I remember the oleomargarine and having to mix it too. I didn't like the taste of it much at all. It was not like butter.
> 
> It has improved though.


I still use butter, sparingly, but I need the real stuff!


----------



## StellaK (Jan 25, 2012)

This a response to something that came up in the last tea party. The children's charity that Robin McGraw (Dr. Phil's wife) is involved with is Children's Advocacy. I worked with them for 2 1/2 years. After extensive training, you are able to serve as an advocate for a child in court. The children we helped were all in foster care. It is really gut-wrenching as there never seems a really good solution or placement for the child. The Federal government's mandate is to reunite the child with their parents but few ever really clean up their acts to become responsible parents. I spent many hours sitting outside courtrooms and then to find out the hearing was cancelled due to a no-show of parents. You are authorized to gather info, such as police reports and medical background; and then file reports with the court. It is all very time-consuming and emotionally difficult. You are the voice for that child in court. There are other ways to help and fund-raising is an important one of them.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Zoe have been quite concerned about your absence. I am so sorry to hear of your father's health problems. I will have him in prayer as well as you and your mom. Be careful driving to and from the nursing home. Merry Christmas.



5mmdpns said:


> Hi to my KTP family! I have been caught up in my life happenings here and have not had the energy to post. Here is a brief little note to you all.
> Some weeks ago my father nearly died and ended up in the hospital with severe infection running throughout his entire body. We could not get him to the hospital (an hour 20 minutes drive to the next town) in time as there was a blizzard going on and there were no ambulances running. The blessed doctor and nurses worked tirelessly in the ICU to bring him back. He was transferred to a nursing home this last Monday. He is still very weak, listless, and not interested in life. I have been driving Mom back and forth to see him several times a week for the last several weeks. Sometimes we stay overnight in a hotel rather than driving the long distance home again. One such drive took two hours because the roads were icy, snow-packed, etc. We had to wait while an accident scene was cleared so one lane of traffic could go through with a police escort.
> 
> Our winter is very bitter and cold with lots of snow. I have been running my taps so the water lines dont freeze up. Normally I dont need to start running them until the middle to end of January. I have been running them for a while now already.
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Little Madam is so precious. The cakes are delightful and I imagine quite tasty.



PurpleFi said:


> Good afteernoon from Surrey, it is still earlyish but getting very dark already. Sorry not to get on this morning but I was taking the gks back to their home. It is wet and windy outside, but we are home now with a nice fire going.
> 
> Sening healing vibes to those who need them and hugs to all.
> 
> Forgot to say I love all the photos and here are mine for today....


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Just reading a little bit. I went Christmas shopping for my oldest son today. I had his friend come and join me. We had a lovely time shopping for him and then went to the mall to replace a broken phone followed by dinner with son who was just getting off from work. It was a tough day as I thought often of the young life taken so soon. Hoping to make it to the visitation tomorrow evening if the weather is good. Take care and happy knitting.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

YEA!!! My computer is now working!!! Replaced the cord for $10 and all is well....or at least as well as it was...LOL.

Did a speedy read through the new tea party and made a few comments. Hope everyone is finishing p any Christmas knitting needed. I'm searching for my "Knit Your Own Dog" book and have search 3 times every bookshelf, basket, and drawer and still can't find it. Know I had it at my desk a few weeks/month ago but not a clue where I've put it. Was hoping to try and knit a bulldog for oldest DD/s boyfriend. Oh well...not going to sweat it if I can' ut myhands on it this weekend. I'm actually a bit lucky in that we won't get together as a family until Jan. 5th so I still have a little bit of time. 

Watching a tv special of the Rolling Stones...can't believe they ar still rocking at their ages...awesome. Keith Richards turn 70 the other day...gee cxan you tell I'm a Stones fan??? LOL


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I still use butter, sparingly, but I need the real stuff!


I am with you real butter, just enough for taste though.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> YEA!!! My computer is now working!!! Replaced the cord for $10 and all is well....or at least as well as it was...LOL.
> 
> Did a speedy read through the new tea party and made a few comments. Hope everyone is finishing p any Christmas knitting needed. I'm searching for my "Knit Your Own Dog" book and have search 3 times every bookshelf, basket, and drawer and still can't find it. Know I had it at my desk a few weeks/month ago but not a clue where I've put it. Was hoping to try and knit a bulldog for oldest DD/s boyfriend. Oh well...not going to sweat it if I can' ut myhands on it this weekend. I'm actually a bit lucky in that we won't get together as a family until Jan. 5th so I still have a little bit of time.
> 
> Watching a tv special of the Rolling Stones...can't believe they ar still rocking at their ages...awesome. Keith Richards turn 70 the other day...gee cxan you tell I'm a Stones fan??? LOL


The stones are one of the best of all times. Not that I'm a big fan or anything   Got to cook breakfast for them once years back was awesome. Wasn't impressed enough with them to actually talk to them though. To me they were customers and just normal people stoping for food.

OPPS forgot so glad your computer is working and it was a pretty cheap fix. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Well going up to bed, so pray all have a blessed tomorrow, and that all your shopping and cooking go well and that there be no problems,  
Praying joy and peace and love, for all may it be filled with healing. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi everyone, up to page 7. Just thought I would jump on here while I have some lunch. Found a couple of old photos....

Oops.. didnt realize they would come out that big and sorry the second one is a bit blurry.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Merry Christmas to everyone!! 
I didn't finish the last tea party, but from what I have read here Sam must be home recovering and I hope he takes it easy.
I have loved all your pictures and family stories.
Sorry to hear of the passing of the young man. 
Zoe, I hope your dad gets stronger and better and is able to come home, just a scary thing for you and your mom to go through.
Been a busy week and cold. We did have two days in the thirties which was a nice change. We have been having our January weather this month. Must be about ten inches of snow now and if I had my IPad with me I could take some really cool pictures of the big pines with the snow cover on them. The lakes are now all frozen over and the ice fishing has begun. This week we have some -25 below temperatures coming so it will be a cold Christmas .
I finished one quilt this week and have been knitting a cowl for one of the young mothers at work. Finished a beige one for the youngest girl at work and this one is brown with beige and black flecks. Knitting is something I can do during the week, a lot easier than dragging the sewing machine with me. Hope all are feeling great over the holidays. A lot of sickness around here. Tomorrow will make 6 lbs of Swedish meatball meat into little meatballs for Christmas Day dinner. Will be around 25 of us for dinner at my sisters. Will be fun to all be together.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

jknappva said:


> Especially for you, Julie, some older family photos. I haven't checked the size of these so they may be too small or too large.
> JuneK


 :thumbup: I love looking at these old photos..


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Sara-Mae has just left for work via a cab. Chrissy's father will take her to work seems it is the same place. He is a good driver in this kind of stuff.
> I am being good to myself staying out of trouble and resting, I have lots of reasons to get healthy and stay that way. :-D :-D


 :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Hi to my KTP family! I have been caught up in my life happenings here and have not had the energy to post. Here is a brief little note to you all.
> Some weeks ago my father nearly died and ended up in the hospital with severe infection running throughout his entire body. We could not get him to the hospital (an hour 20 minutes drive to the next town) in time as there was a blizzard going on and there were no ambulances running. The blessed doctor and nurses worked tirelessly in the ICU to bring him back. He was transferred to a nursing home this last Monday.
> 
> Zoe, so sorry to hear that your dad hasnt been well, I hope they manage to get him stronger and more interested again real soon. You poor thing having to deal with the terrible weather as well. Take care, stay safe and Merry Christmas to you. (((HUGS)))


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afteernoon from Surrey, it is still earlyish but getting very dark already. Sorry not to get on this morning but I was taking the gks back to their home. It is wet and windy outside, but we are home now with a nice fire going.
> 
> Sening healing vibes to those who need them and hugs to all.
> 
> Forgot to say I love all the photos and here are mine for today....


What a cutie she is, and fantastic job on cake decorating! :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Peel sprouts?.....Don't they come in freezer bags? :shock: :lol:


 :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

The weather is a little bit nasty today, it is only getting worse over night. I am so glad I have a generator. Chrissy is home I am happy, not sure about Sara-Mae she has yet to call in and let me know. Hope she calls soon.

http://blogs.northcountrypublicradio.org/inbox/2013/12/21/north-country-braces-for-ice-storm/

Sara-Mae just walked through the door, guess she is coming home. She said it took them 45 minutes for a 20-25 minute drive. Life is good everyone is home and accounted for. :lol: :lol:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Oh oh, the rain is pouring down! It was a lot cooler yesterday, I knew rain was forecast, but so often they are wrong and it goes around us- Ringo will need to be persuaded out!!!! Thank Goodness I will have a ride to church! Time for a coffee and breakfast for us both!


We are having a dull dreary 26c here today... no sun at all and there is a lot of rain around but it seems to be missing us.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> The weather is a little bit nasty today, it is only getting worse over night. I am so glad I have a generator. Chrissy is home I am happy, not sure about Sara-Mae she has yet to call in and let me know. Hope she calls soon.
> 
> http://blogs.northcountrypublicradio.org/inbox/2013/12/21/north-country-braces-for-ice-storm/


 :shock: :shock: Did you say a LITLLE bit nasty? That looks and sounds terribly bad! Take care to all your family and stay safe.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

HandyFamily said:


> I know - but the funny thing is that Stefan, who does most of the cooking home, didn't even think thee was a way of squashing before blenders... and noone wants to even taste most of my cooking - but I'm so good at the theory... :-D
> 
> And thanks for the nice welcome - it was only yesterday that I realized why I'm not seeing the tea party, I wasn't subscribed to the section...


And welcome. :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :shock: :shock: Did you say a LITLLE bit nasty? That looks and sounds terribly bad! Take care to all your family and stay safe.


It is but if I tell myself it isn't too bad then I don;t worry as much. My friend has already lost limbs from some or her trees in her yard. More worried about my mum and step dad.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Zoe - Merry Christmas---good to see you posting; I was getting very worried about you. So sorry to hear of your Dad's illness and know how horrible that commute is for you and your Mom...hope there's some resolution soon. Please be careful out there during this awful weather. Same to you Caren & family and anyone else in that ice storm's path. Not going to be very nice outside. I'm glad we don't have far to go and hopefully, the kids won't have the bad stuff to drive through to get here. Once here, we'll hunker down and enjoy being just us!

Still finishing up decorating, knitting, wrapping, grocery shopping, etc. So much still left to do---but I'm not stressing; if it gets done, it does; if not, then Plan we'll come up with a Plan B.


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Just came in on page 17 so will need to go back and see what I have missed. Our little man had a good 5th Birthday and is now looking forward to Christmas.
DD was home from work 2 days this week with sinus infection and fever. Although she went back on Friday she still does not feel good. Slept most of the day so I have been keeping up with the kids~~little man has been burning a fever as well 
I have been notified that a baby blanket I had planned to start after the first of the New Year is needed now. Baby was due Feb. 15 but was born via C section because mom had developed preeclampsia. Baby was 3 lbs and 9 oz and just 16.25 inches long. Mom and baby are doing ok all things considered. I will go yarn shopping next week sometime. I do not look forward to fighting any crowds.
Well, off to read up on the happenings.
EJ


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> G.M. Stands for genetically modified. It is a way of altering a plant through a sort of cross breeding and is highly controversial in some places. There is a lot of info on the net.


*Shirley* Martina has answered for me. I am old fashioned, maybe. I don't like the idea of man interfering in Genetics. Another issue is that so many GM crops are resistant to weed killers, and often infertile. It is why I use Olive Oil in preference.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup: I love looking at these old photos..


It is great seeing people's ancestors, and amazing how the family resemblance is there! I love the photo of your Mum.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> We are having a dull dreary 26c here today... no sun at all and there is a lot of rain around but it seems to be missing us.


December is often fickle here. We have had snow on the Central Plateau mountains twice that I can recall on Boxing Day!
Not sure if it is good that the rain is missing you?


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

11:10pm here and I have some catching up to do. When I was on last it was only to page 5.   

Slept in and had a busy day, had to work tonight.

Here are a few pictures I took this morning, as we have been getting the freezing rain. It started Friday and is supposed to keep going through tomorrow as well.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 11:10pm here and I have some catching up to do. When I was on last it was only to page 5.
> 
> Slept in and had a busy day, had to work tonight.
> 
> Here are a few pictures I took this morning, as we have been getting the freezing rain. It started Friday and is supposed to keep going through tomorrow as well.


That looks really cold! If you slept, you must have needed it!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone, up to page 7. Just thought I would jump on here while I have some lunch. Found a couple of old photos....
> 
> Oops.. didnt realize they would come out that big and sorry the second one is a bit blurry.


Lovely family :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Bonnie my mother-in-law lives in Shelburne.


Bonnie7591 said:


> Designer...what a lovely bride you made and such a handsome couple. I know exactly where Barrie is and it is a pretty part of the country. Nice seeing the picture of Rob and your dad too.
> 
> How long did you live in Barrie? I also know exactly where thatis, used to live at Shelburne & have many relatves at Flesherton, Owen Sound & Durham.
> You have definitely had a wonderful long marriage, longer than I've been alive.
> ...


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> 11:10pm here and I have some catching up to do. When I was on last it was only to page 5.
> 
> Slept in and had a busy day, had to work tonight.
> 
> Here are a few pictures I took this morning, as we have been getting the freezing rain. It started Friday and is supposed to keep going through tomorrow as well.


WOW that's some snow and ice, hope you don't have to go out in it. stay safe please.


----------



## redriet60 (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks for starting the Tea party Kate, that Asian salad looks so pretty, definitely have to try that. It's good to hear that Sam is home and doing much better. I'm on Winter break till after new year, maybe I can keep up this time, but I still have a lot of knitting to finish. I have to go back to reading, I'm already behind. Be back later.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Hope Mom and baby continue to do well. Our DD's friend from H.S. just went through this and both Mom and baby are at home now. Prayers and hugs.

Hope everyone gets to feeling better at your house; no fun being sick over the holidays.



EJS said:


> Just came in on page 17 so will need to go back and see what I have missed. Our little man had a good 5th Birthday and is now looking forward to Christmas.
> DD was home from work 2 days this week with sinus infection and fever. Although she went back on Friday she still does not feel good. Slept most of the day so I have been keeping up with the kids~~little man has been burning a fever as well
> I have been notified that a baby blanket I had planned to start after the first of the New Year is needed now. Baby was due Feb. 15 but was born via C section because mom had developed preeclampsia. Baby was 3 lbs and 9 oz and just 16.25 inches long. Mom and baby are doing ok all things considered. I will go yarn shopping next week sometime. I do not look forward to fighting any crowds.
> Well, off to read up on the happenings.
> EJ


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Finally caught up on all the happenings.
Good to hear from you Zoe, just wish things were not so tough for you right now. Safe travels and healthy vibes...
Hi Sam, glad your stay at the spa was not extended. Stay warm and dry and continue to feel better.
Welcome to new and returning folks.

I really should be off the computer as we are under tornado watch until 2a.m. 
EJ

Thinking of each of you.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Zoe, good to see you, though I'm sorry to hear about your dad. Healing thoughts to you all & hugs.
> 
> The fish lips kiss heel is not my favorite so far (have done four of them now), though it may just be that I am not happy with the look of it, as I am usually not with anything I do the first few times. Ah well. Perhaps I shall try again and perhaps not.


I just did the fish lip heel on my niece's sock and really like the stitching. I do have a small hole where you join the halves together. Was easy to understand and execute. Would have done the second sock but decided that a couple glasses of spiked cranberry juice sounded good. Need to finish the socks in the next couple of days. I think the flh looks better than the short row, at least on the sock I did. But of course, to each his own. I, too, want to do the sweet tomato heel.

Kathy


----------



## redriet60 (Jun 24, 2011)

And a Merry Christmas to you and Pat, Shirley. You have a lovely family, I really enjoyed your pictures.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Goodnight everyone.

Have to work in the morning. Check in tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> December is often fickle here. We have had snow on the Central Plateau mountains twice that I can recall on Boxing Day!
> Not sure if it is good that the rain is missing you?


No I guess not, the gardens arent going to take long to dry up and crack and go brown again.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Hello,

Have been reading (really just scanning) last week's and this week's posts. Busy with work and then van problems. But all fixed now (wrote with crossed fingers) and I am on my two week vacation. Christmas with my girls and New Years with my son.

Saw Sam today. He is looking good for having a stay in hospital. Had a nice chat. Hopefully he will regain his health fast and be back on more often.

Loved all pix and recipes. The salad sounds right up my alley but don't know if I ever will make it. Christmas day we have a lateish breakfast at my oldest's so her girls can go to their in-laws. Then we will probably just laze the rest of the day. 

Made angel ornaments to attach to the presents. Posting a pic of them. I think the pattern's name is Easy pin on angel. They are crocheted with I Love this Yarn in white with silver thread. The smaller ones are in white (same yarn, different thickness) and the smallest is in embrodery (sp) thread. 

Hope everyone is keeping safe. Prayers to those who need them, hugs to all.

Kathy


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I have zoomed through the posts for the new KTP, and now I'm going to take the dogs out and go to bed. I can't believe it is almost Christmas! I guess I had better get busy.


----------



## DaylilyDawn (Jul 23, 2011)

I am getting my grandson's last present made . It is the scarf he requested with his gloves and hat.I have been working on all of this and that is why I haven't been at the tea party. 
Sam I am glad to see that you are home and recovering fast.
Zoe, my heart goes out to you sweetie, I am praying for your father to recover swiftly.
My son's friend recently had twin boys who were premature. Hudson and Grayson, one weighed in at 2 lbs 8 ozs and the other at 2 lbs 4 oz. I made each one a blanket and hat to go with it and we took them to their mom in the hospital. She was so surprised and so happy when she saw them. I did both blankets in different patterns but used the same yarn and each blanket had one element of the other blanket in it

All of the older photographs make me realize I don't have much of my family in photos. I do have a book that has photos of my grandmother's parents. My dad's family died in a fire shortly after I was born. All he had was a sister and a brother both of who were much older than my dad. My aunt died when I was 14 and his brother died after I had married and had my kids. My mother was the oldest in her family and she passed away on Dec 31 2003, her younger sister had passed away in 2000. The youngest sister died when I was about 12. She had scarlet fever when she was 3 months old and had severe brain damage as a result of the very high fever she had.She never developed mentally past the age of 3 months. My grandmother passed away in Aug of 2007. She outlived all of her girls but 2 sons remain alive, the oldest son and the youngest son. The book has some pictures of her and my grandfather and my younger sister is with them. The only thing I can say is I am glad I have that book. It was put together by a women in the extended family as a present for her husband.

I would love to try the Asian salad but with the two picky eaters and the diabetic husband, any new recipe is always looked askance at My son is on a very restricted diet since he is on dialysis again after rejecting the kidney he had for 13 years. Daughter is just picky .


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Kathy - good to see your posts and glad you got to visit with Sam. I'll bet that cheered him up a bit---he's been through a tough time.

Hope the van is fixed...hate having to deal with car repairs and am glad there are quite a few gear heads in my family that don't mind taking care of them.

Best wishes to you and yours over the holidays and enjoy the time off---with the ice storm all around, I'm happy to hear that you're not having to be out there.

I hope that's true from Poledra's Dave too!!

Haven't forgotten that I promised to send you a pattern...still working on getting the stocking finished so will send a picture of the actual work along with the pattern in the next couple of days. Love those angels--will look up those for next year.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> No I guess not, the gardens arent going to take long to dry up and crack and go brown again.


 :thumbdown:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

A quick question for the experts please... I have a baby hat pattern to do and it calls for a SET of needles.... is it the same thing if i use a circular needle?? I know it probably is a dense question... and I am pretty sure its the same thing but I just want to check.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> A quick question for the experts please... I have a baby hat pattern to do and it calls for a SET of needles.... is it the same thing if i use a circular needle?? I know it probably is a dense question... and I am pretty sure its the same thing but I just want to check.


It depends what length of circular you have! I have one short enough to start a baby hat- but as I am not up to speed on the magic loop I swap to dpn's when I am on the decreases.
you could check out darowil's magic loop workshop, perhaps!


----------



## DaylilyDawn (Jul 23, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> A quick question for the experts please... I have a baby hat pattern to do and it calls for a SET of needles.... is it the same thing if i use a circular needle?? I know it probably is a dense question... and I am pretty sure its the same thing but I just want to check.


Since it calls a for a set of needles, I am assuming it is asking for double pointed needles. If you are comfortable using a circular needle in the same size it should be ok


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It depends what length of circular you have! I have one short enough to start a baby hat- but as I am not up to speed on the magic loop I swap to dpn's when I am on the decreases.
> you could check out darowil's magic loop workshop, perhaps!


Gosh that was quick, thanks


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Having a lazy Sunday morning. Sending healing vibes and hugs to all.

Sorry no photos as the moment as my steam driven computer does not want to let me have them. Hopefully later.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Having a lazy Sunday morning. Sending healing vibes and hugs to all.
> 
> Sorry no photos as the moment as my steam driven computer does not want to let me have them. Hopefully later.


I gather it is on a 'go slow'?! Or just getting old!?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Hopefully, photo for today....


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Hopefully, photo for today....


Lovely :-D


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Good morning from a very icy Great Bend where the freezing rain is still falling.

A friend of mine has had limbs broken off some of the trees in her yard. I have yet to check how my trees are doing. I opened the door to listen and heard cracking noises. Will check once it gets light. 

Morning coffee is served. 

Healing energy and hugs going out to all.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Hopefully, photo for today....


Good morning to you, opps I guess it is afternoon by now.

I love your window, very pretty. 
Hugs and have an awesome day.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a very icy Great Bend where the freezing rain is still falling.
> 
> A friend of mine has had limbs broken off some of the trees in her yard. I have yet to check how my trees are doing. I opened the door to listen and heard cracking noises. Will check once it gets light.
> 
> ...


Thanks right on time,nice cup and saying  :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone, up to page 7. Just thought I would jump on here while I have some lunch. Found a couple of old photos....
> 
> Oops.. didnt realize they would come out that big and sorry the second one is a bit blurry.


Love the pictures....some of my older family pictures haven't fared well over the years! Your mother is very lovely. And your grandparents are a handsome couple!
junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> The weather is a little bit nasty today, it is only getting worse over night. I am so glad I have a generator. Chrissy is home I am happy, not sure about Sara-Mae she has yet to call in and let me know. Hope she calls soon.
> 
> http://blogs.northcountrypublicradio.org/inbox/2013/12/21/north-country-braces-for-ice-storm/
> 
> Sara-Mae just walked through the door, guess she is coming home. She said it took them 45 minutes for a 20-25 minute drive. Life is good everyone is home and accounted for. :lol: :lol:


Thank the good lord that your family is safe. Hope everyone stays safe until this very nasty spell of weather is over! 45 min. isn't that long if she's safe!
JuneK


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Hello, my sweet sisters and brothers of the heart,
We had our family get together tonight. I so enjoyed the girls and their families. Everyone was in good spirits and it was absolutely wonderful to have Angie here with us. She is getting all good news now. They are fixing to start aggressive PT on her and she wants to get back to work. He leg may always be numb and her foot may always be red but we can live with those things. She may have to use a cane, I don't know, just praising God for such progress.
Kelsey brought her little Yorkie and had an Ole Miss dog shirt on him (Jim and some of the others are die hard Mississippi State University fans) Jim found some MSU wrapping paper and wrapped their packages in it and gave them each a box of Dawg Chow (the mascot is a bulldog) They had a lot of fun. Little ones all played together and there was no fighting...all laughing and good times. A kitchen full of food.
It poured rain here the whole time. I don't know whether to try to go to church or not. My throat remains sore and continue to just be drowning in all this drainage. Hate not to. I have missed so much due to this stuff but don't want to expose others and don't feel good.
The girls gave me money as I has asked when they wanted ideas, so I will put it up to pay for my smart phone. I have always had a piece of junk, so going for the gusto this time.
Jim gave me a bracelet with all the kids names on links and their birthstones and some of my favorite perfume. I gave him some coats and we invested in new t.v. for the den as our old one is dying. Gonna have it mounted on the wall...a 65" So we have had a good Christmas.
Zoe, I am so sorry to hear of your Dad's Health Crisis. Prayers are going up for sure.
Shirley, I have loved all the pictures, Thank you for sharing.
Kathy, love those little Angels. Is there a pattern? Be safe in your travels
Melody, it looks so cold where you are, honey.
Sam, so glad you are back home, but please don't overdue. Take it easy. We will be fine. We just want you to get completely well and feel better. Being in a hospital takes it out of you.
Gonna lie down for a bit. Love to you all....Betty


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> Thanks right on time,nice cup and saying  :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thanks :-D


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 11:10pm here and I have some catching up to do. When I was on last it was only to page 5.
> 
> Slept in and had a busy day, had to work tonight.
> 
> Here are a few pictures I took this morning, as we have been getting the freezing rain. It started Friday and is supposed to keep going through tomorrow as well.


YOur snowy, icy pictures are wonderful...but I do worry about you having to go out to work on icy streets. I hope they've been treated so you don't have to worry about sliding on the slick roads!
Stay safe.
JuneK


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Thank the good lord that your family is safe. Hope everyone stays safe until this very nasty spell of weather is over! 45 min. isn't that long if she's safe!
> JuneK


I was relieved when she walked in the door, usually I hear from her when she gets off work before heading home.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> I just did the fish lip heel on my niece's sock and really like the stitching. I do have a small hole where you join the halves together. Was easy to understand and execute. Would have done the second sock but decided that a couple glasses of spiked cranberry juice sounded good. Need to finish the socks in the next couple of days. I think the flh looks better than the short row, at least on the sock I did. But of course, to each his own. I, too, want to do the sweet tomato heel.
> 
> Kathy


Hi, Kathy. I'm just plain lazy...haven't even tried a different heel. I can do the short row heel without the instructions so I just do that one. Are you enjoying your time off?
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

An early morning photo of the trees covered in ice. Will get a couple more when it gets lighter. Excuse the window spots as I am not planning on going out in this.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Hello,
> 
> Have been reading (really just scanning) last week's and this week's posts. Busy with work and then van problems. But all fixed now (wrote with crossed fingers) and I am on my two week vacation. Christmas with my girls and New Years with my son.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the update on Sam. HOpe he can stay well now and get his strength back...he complained about being tired and sleeping a lot before his 'spa visit'.
Your angels are really pretty. I'm on the home stretch for Christmas knitting. A couple of things I'm making for my daughter won't be finished but she won't mind as I have several other presents for her.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Having a lazy Sunday morning. Sending healing vibes and hugs to all.
> 
> Sorry no photos as the moment as my steam driven computer does not want to let me have them. Hopefully later.


Now,Purple, it's time to come into the 'electrical' age and get a computer that doesn't require steam power!!
LOL!! How are you this morning??? I'm sure it's much later in Surrey.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Hopefully, photo for today....


So glad you kicked your steam powered computer into complying with your commands.
Lovely display!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a very icy Great Bend where the freezing rain is still falling.
> 
> A friend of mine has had limbs broken off some of the trees in her yard. I have yet to check how my trees are doing. I opened the door to listen and heard cracking noises. Will check once it gets light.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the lovely coffee. I hope you don't lose too many tree limbs. I might have to get some hot coffee since my daughter has turned the air conditioner on and I'm cold!!! It's 71 F here at 7:45 am! Crazy weather...supposed to be near 80F this afternoon....we broke the high temperature record yesterday...the record was 71F, we reached 73F. The record for today is 76F so we're expected to break that,too.
JuneK


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Here is a photo of our wedding picture in Barrie Ontario, 58 years last April, after knowing each other 3 days when we decided to get married. Best thing I ever did.


shirley, i just love your story. you two were meant to B !!!!
sam, take this time to recoop, then buck up........ :lol:
bj is working today, and i took him, afraid to lay back down, so i am fixing spagetti this morn, and another recipe with cabbage, bacon and egg noodles. hmmmmmm we will see.
today, i want to finish making the cheese balls and do some spinach rolls to have ready for both family meals, we both are doing snack finger food type meals, wanted a change. so i do the cheese dips, spreads and balls lots of crackers. 
i have finally gotten all my candy making done and gifted boxes of items to people, and finished up pr of boot cuffs for moe, so i am done with gifts. i am going to be starting leslie a slouch hat, but not for christmas. 
Nice to see you all are doing ok, i have been peeking in, just no time to visit, you know how it gets. 
we are planning to have our buffet with my family christmas eve, we will have dad home that night, then back again for our big breakfast the next morning, while we are all home again.
for right now we are doing ok, this time while everyone is here, we will be burying the last of the ashes of sister, i have the little head stone to quick set in the ground. the girls each have ashes to keep. i did fix a christmas from heaven poem for ornaments/bookmark for each one. i chose the card back with a cardinal, as jade collected them. it is a touching poem and really hits the mark. prayers for each, merry christmas to all


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Good afternoon all! A bright but cold day here, much better than all the wind and rain we've been having recently. Purple, your window sill looks lovely and I've got the same candle bridge on one of mine too. Betty, please rest and take care of yourself. Caren, those trees look lovely, but I'm glad all that snow's with you and not me! :roll: I love all the old photos that are being posted and now I understand why they didn't smile. I've got a pile of ironing to do this afternoon, which is why I'm lingering here! :lol: oh well, better get on. As Joe used to say...laaata!


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Yes, we met, talked for 6 hours, the next day talked for 6 hours -- next day we decided to get married-- he was in the Service and went back to the army camp in Barrie (Camp Borden) I quit my job and flew down he met me - we got on the bus and went to Barrie - he had rented a room for me (no apartments because of the huge army camp nearby - we got our license - waited 3 days and got married. I knew as soon as I met him and so did he. Scary stuff though! We had to work hard at it - especially at first as we were relative strangers - he was in the service and away a lot and we had some tough times with miscarriages, a crib death and him away while I raised two little boys but we never - either one of us thought of giving up on it. Better now than ever. 58 + years ago. before a lot of you were born. :shock: :lol: :thumbup:


i love to hear this story. bj and i knew one another wks then moved in together, lived together 6 months, i knew rather quickly that this was "my man" its been 25 yrs next may, never once regretted. we were both in our 30's and first marriage so we just kept working at it. i think kids now days, just don't have the stay with it gene. :|


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Good afternoon all! A bright but cold day here, much better than all the wind and rain we've been having recently. Purple, your window sill looks lovely and I've got the same candle bridge on one of mine too. Betty, please rest and take care of yourself. Caren, those trees look lovely, but I'm glad all that snow's with you and not me! :roll: I love all the old photos that are being posted and now I understand why they didn't smile. I've got a pile of ironing to do this afternoon, which is why I'm lingering here! :lol: oh well, better get on. As Joe used to say...laaata!


Your Christmas stand is beautifully done. I love the snow and am glad it is here with me. The ice however that has coated all the trees in the past two days is taking it's toll. We have lost many branches and limbs from the trees. Travel is down to only if nessacary, don't think Elishia will be coming over today.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> Lovely :-D


I agree (re: PurpleFi's photo of the candles and cards)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a very icy Great Bend where the freezing rain is still falling.
> 
> A friend of mine has had limbs broken off some of the trees in her yard. I have yet to check how my trees are doing. I opened the door to listen and heard cracking noises. Will check once it gets light.
> 
> ...


That sounds of concern, Caren is it far enough into the day to see what the damage has been?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> An early morning photo of the trees covered in ice. Will get a couple more when it gets lighter. Excuse the window spots as I am not planning on going out in this.


Only you would be able to identify what is a window spot and what is not- the shots look as good as outside one's to me!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> shirley, i just love your story. you two were meant to B !!!!
> sam, take this time to recoop, then buck up........ :lol:
> bj is working today, and i took him, afraid to lay back down, so i am fixing spagetti this morn, and another recipe with cabbage, bacon and egg noodles. hmmmmmm we will see.
> today, i want to finish making the cheese balls and do some spinach rolls to have ready for both family meals, we both are doing snack finger food type meals, wanted a change. so i do the cheese dips, spreads and balls lots of crackers.
> ...


*Donna*
It seems fitting to dispose of the last remains of your sister at this time of year- good on you for your trust in God I am sure has brought you through what has been quite a difficult year for you. You don't mention your Dad, how is he?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Loved the coffees and pictures...Caren's and Gagesmom. Makes me shiver but oh so beautiful. We are damp and very windy today and a high right now at 70F suppose to get to 72F. Suppose to be down to 46F by Christmas Day. 

Betty/Bulldog so glad that Angie is really showing improvement. This has been such a long ordeal for all of you.
It sounds like you had a wonderful gathering. I hope you will take care of yourself and fully recover quickly. 

Sam wishing you continued good health as you improve from you spa visit. Looking forward to hearing from you as you improve.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Made angel ornaments to attach to the presents. Posting a pic of them. I think the pattern's name is Easy pin on angel. They are crocheted with I Love this Yarn in white with silver thread. The smaller ones are in white (same yarn, different thickness) and the smallest is in embrodery (sp) thread.
> 
> Hope everyone is keeping safe. Prayers to those who need them, hugs to all.
> 
> Kathy


The will be such an addition to the presents and people will be able to put them on their tree -- good job Kathy. 
I am glad you are not having to drive with the north east US and theEastern part of Canada so terrible to drive in right now. hopefully, it will be better for you once you are finished with your holidays. It isn't much fun driving in this weather.

I wish you a happy Holiday, Merry Christmas and Happy New Year - I like to see your posts as we are a long way from the part of North America you drive in. If I remember correctly, you don't come up into Canada because of the weather. It looks as if the weather is changing all over the place. I hope not for your sake and others who are used to milder driving conditions.

The winter has really 'socked in' here - I think it is the longest cold spell we have had for a lot of years. As a result the snow isn't melting (actually, every day or so we get more).

I am glad you actually saw Sam -- I am glad he is taking the time to allow himself to get better. We are missing him but fine with the fact that he is recuperating. We all are keeping him in our Prayer circle.

Take Care, Kathy.

*Zoe* -- I am so sorry to hear about your Dad and your difficulties getting down to visit him. It is exhausting I know and the worry is overwhelming. Please know that I am thinking about you and your Mom and Dad and hope he will be able to come home -- or if not that he might be able to move closer to you. Christmas will not be much of a celebration for you but best wishes are still going your way. Shirley


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

oh oh, got a sinking feeling- am I here solo? there are a few 'buddies' online, but when one gets a solid row of only one avatar, it means usually that they are elsewhere on the Site! Monday for me- Sunday for many of you- although for Britain it is now afternoon 2-33p.m., GMT (I guess) I think winter time is when it lines up! Even darowil is just into Monday, Cathy (sugarsugar) has been there for just over half an hour.
(and Heather -busyworkerbee-) so we have only two more 'sleeps' and it is Christmas for us. My daughter has her 12th Wedding Anniversary in one day's time (yes Christmas Eve) that way she figured DH could never forget it!
The sky was mostly clear when I had Ringo out, when we first got out- and now the moon is waning it is easier to see the stars- I do wish I had a better camera, to show you all the Southern Cross, but with my hands not being as steady these days I would have to invest in another tripod- my old one 'vanished' long ago. Very annoying when this happens - I have 'lost' so much stuff -actually thousands of dollars worth- in moving within Auckland, but won't bore you with the details. You learn to let it go- they are only things. What I do miss most is all my oil paints- so hard to replace on my budget. ah well as I said - only things!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That sounds of concern, Caren is it far enough into the day to see what the damage has been?


I have been out to get a couple photos then right back inside. There is a lot more damage in other areas around me.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Sorry you have "lost" so much of your stuff and hope your finances improve in the New Year. If I lost my crafting /sort stuff I would miss it very much, even though it is only things. I hope all take care in the extremes of weather. All with health problems get better soon.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

A snowy morning here, but not as nasty as those of you in the north and east. I love watching the storm clouds over this craggy mountain I can see from my window. Thought you might like it as well.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> i love to hear this story. bj and i knew one another wks then moved in together, lived together 6 months, i knew rather quickly that this was "my man" its been 25 yrs next may, never once regretted. we were both in our 30's and first marriage so we just kept working at it. i think kids now days, just don't have the stay with it gene. :|


I think there were two things that were different with us and that time -- first of all - divorce was not an option - rarely did couples get divorced - (often lived in misery -as there was no place for a woman and children to go) and often in cases like ours, family members interfered . We were in the service -- our families were both in Calgary - and we were never stationed at home. So, it was just the two of us making a life together. We had no one but each other and we therefore worked through problems and differences. We had some very sad times the first few years but he was like a rock for me and me for him. It bound us together -- Also he always has shown me how he felt about me and visa versa. I can dislike him sometimes and he me but we always love each other -- big difference than just disliking.

I admire him and respect him and Trust him - which is huge in a marriage- he also makes me laugh. I can be spitting mad (which I have known to be) and he can have me laughing in 2 minutes - also the other way around. so, we are lucky.

He has always told me I can do ANYTHING - and he really believes that-- I have never shown him a piece of my work that he hasn't been positive and it was never an act. He has kept pictures of everything I ever made. I had little confidence when I met him - he has built me up my whole life and hopefully I have built him up. We still argue, we still get frustrated with each other. that is life, but when push comes to shove we are together. How lucky am I? I hope I am not talking about us too much -- it is such a huge part of my life. My main message to young people is -- if it is really bad - abuse, and other dreadful things - especially verbal abuse - get out -- if it is really good - work at it every single day.

I think nowadays people get married knowing they can leave if they aren't happy. No one is ever always happy. Perfection doesn't exist. But there are some perfect days and those are the ones we hold on to.

Off my soap box once again!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Only you would be able to identify what is a window spot and what is not- the shots look as good as outside one's to me!


I agree, Julie...I didn't see a spot on the window. But I have so many on mine that I tend to overlook them just like I do here!
LOL!
JUnek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Loved the coffees and pictures...Caren's and Gagesmom. Makes me shiver but oh so beautiful. We are damp and very windy today and a high right now at 70F suppose to get to 72F. Suppose to be down to 46F by Christmas Day.
> 
> Betty/Bulldog so glad that Angie is really showing improvement. This has been such a long ordeal for all of you.
> It sounds like you had a wonderful gathering. I hope you will take care of yourself and fully recover quickly.
> ...


I think we're supposed to get your wet, windy weather tomorrow or starting tonight...we're having record breaking WARM temperatures this weekend. Since it's become cloudy, I'm not sure we'll get to 80F this afternoon but with that south wind, we may.
Did you find your 'knitted dog' book? 
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> oh oh, got a sinking feeling- am I here solo? there are a few 'buddies' online, but when one gets a solid row of only one avatar, it means usually that they are elsewhere on the Site! Monday for me- Sunday for many of you- although for Britain it is now afternoon 2-33p.m., GMT (I guess) I think winter time is when it lines up! Even darowil is just into Monday, Cathy (sugarsugar) has been there for just over half an hour.
> (and Heather -busyworkerbee-) so we have only two more 'sleeps' and it is Christmas for us. My daughter has her 12th Wedding Anniversary in one day's time (yes Christmas Eve) that way she figured DH could never forget it!
> The sky was mostly clear when I had Ringo out, when we first got out- and now the moon is waning it is easier to see the stars- I do wish I had a better camera, to show you all the Southern Cross, but with my hands not being as steady these days I would have to invest in another tripod- my old one 'vanished' long ago. Very annoying when this happens - I have 'lost' so much stuff -actually thousands of dollars worth- in moving within Auckland, but won't bore you with the details. You learn to let it go- they are only things. What I do miss most is all my oil paints- so hard to replace on my budget. ah well as I said - only things!


Sorry you were here solo, Julie. I was wrapping the few presents I have for my daughter. It's hard to wrap a decent package while trying to stand and keep your balance!! (well, it is for me!) But it's done. I've started a pr of socks for her and a crocheted shell-stitch scarf...she requested both but not the design or color. So she'll get them partially done.
It is discouraging to lose items when you move. When I moved from TX back to Va, a box that I had mailed was lost somewhere. Nothing really valuable....some of my paintings. Sorry they're gone since I don't have the ambition or the 'stick-to-it' to draw or paint any longer. It never came easily and I'm so lazy, I'd rather crochet and knit! LOL! I have no illusions about my personality.....LAZY!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I have been out to get a couple photos then right back inside. There is a lot more damage in other areas around me.


It's beautiful, Caren, but it's obvious that your trees are going to suffer. Hope this soon melts and you don't get more. Wish I could send you some of our warmth, enough to melt that ice.
JuneK


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

kehinkle said:


> Hello,
> Made angel ornaments to attach to the presents. Posting a pic of them. I think the pattern's name is Easy pin on angel. They are crocheted with I Love this Yarn in white with silver thread. The smaller ones are in white (same yarn, different thickness) and the smallest is in embrodery (sp) thread.
> 
> Hope everyone is keeping safe. Prayers to those who need them, hugs to all.
> ...


Your angels are beautiful. My sister collects them so I have been thinking about making some for her. Wouldn't they be a pretty applique for a sofa pillow?

So glad you got to visit with Sam.

Sounds like a good Christmas is planned with your family. Have a wonderful time.

EJ


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I just made Pat Breakfast after a lovely visit with Julie on Skype ---we have had some great discussions about life, and marriage, and all sorts of fun things, including wool vs. acrylics! I think we have a lot in common in our feelings about many things. 

I hope all of you who are in the path of the dreadful weather will stay home if you can, and drive very very carefully if you must get out on the roads. 

We will just be going a few blocks away to pick up a few things and one box of candy for the manager of the condo - tomorrow. We are getting together Christmas Eve, rather than Christmas day. 

It looks as if some people are not going to get home for Christmas - as last night it was 'suggested' that some planes would not be flying today and 'it might be a good idea to make other plans'  however Air Canada has said they would honour the tickets for other flights once the weather improved down east. Driving has settled down a bit as the snow removal equipment has cleared the main roads -- It is the side roads that are such a mess - problems getting in and out of driveways and driving through a lot of snow to reach the main arteries.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I think there were two things that were different with us and that time -- first of all - divorce was not an option - rarely did couples get divorced - (often lived in misery -as there was no place for a woman and children to go) and often in cases like ours, family members interfered . We were in the service -- our families were both in Calgary - and we were never stationed at home. So, it was just the two of us making a life together. We had no one but each other and we therefore worked through problems and differences. We had some very sad times the first few years but he was like a rock for me and me for him. It bound us together -- Also he always has shown me how he felt about me and visa versa. I can dislike him sometimes and he me but we always love each other -- big difference than just disliking.
> 
> I admire him and respect him and Trust him - which is huge in a marriage- he also makes me laugh. I can be spitting mad (which I have known to be) and he can have me laughing in 2 minutes - also the other way around. so, we are lucky.
> 
> ...


EVery word you say is true, Shirley. It's sad that married couples don't TRY to stay married. When I married, I made a promise before God and I tried to honor that. Doesn't seem to mean as much to young people as it did to me. And you're right, no marriage or anything else is going to be perfect....no one should expect it. We all know what happened to the only perfect person who ever lived.
Hugs to you and Pat this Sunday morning.
JuneK


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> I think there were two things that were different with us and that time -- first of all - divorce was not an option - rarely did couples get divorced - (often lived in misery -as there was no place for a woman and children to go) and often in cases like ours, family members interfered . We were in the service -- our families were both in Calgary - and we were never stationed at home. So, it was just the two of us making a life together. We had no one but each other and we therefore worked through problems and differences. We had some very sad times the first few years but he was like a rock for me and me for him. It bound us together -- Also he always has shown me how he felt about me and visa versa. I can dislike him sometimes and he me but we always love each other -- big difference than just disliking.
> 
> I admire him and respect him and Trust him - which is huggote in a marriage- he also makes me laugh. I can be spitting mad (which I have known to be) and he can have me laughing in 2 minutes - also the other way around. so, we are lucky.
> 
> ...


Totally agree with you. I think when you do get married and move away from what is familiar and only have each other. You do learn how important it is to have each other. I have been so lucky with mine in my life for forty years. 
Betty, rest now and get over the rest of the bug that is lingering. 
Glad we didn't get the ice, we just get another dusting of snow. Feel better all.
Purple, have a couple of those candle sets. One Christmas many friends and family got them from us.


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Bulldog said:


> Hello, my sweet sisters and brothers of the heart,....Betty


Sounds like a wonderful time has been had by all. So sorry you are suffering the sinus issues...colds have invaded my house and I think I have been added to the sick list :thumbdown: I am just not feeling too chipper this morning.

EJ


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I love this little Christmas wish for all of you.


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

NanaCaren said:


> An early morning photo of the trees covered in ice. Will get a couple more when it gets lighter. Excuse the window spots as I am not planning on going out in this.


That ice is definitely nothing to mess with. We get ice storms here almost every year. So far not this year. 
Good time to stay in and stay warm. Hope you are feeling better.
EJ


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

This is a picture taken from my front window. It snowed heavily last night. Church was cancelled. The plows haven't been through yet; it has stopped for the moment although more is expected throughout the day.

Our DD is supposed to be flying in from San Francisco on the 24th so we are keeping our fingers crossed.

We are planning to stay in today but have some grocery shopping that needs to be done tomorrow so I hope it is all cleaned up by then.

This is beautiful to look at and much better than ice!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a very icey Great Bend. The rain yesterday and freezing rain last night left a nice layer of ice on everything.
> It will be fun out doors today. Will try to get a couple photos when it gets light. It does sound very festive out there with the wind blowing the ice covered branches.
> 
> This mornings coffee thought was rather interesting. Moroccan tea to go with.
> ...


Good morning. I like the Moroccan tea, so pretty, would love to taste it sometime, note to self. 
Love the snowman, when are the kids making one in your yard?
That cup would go very well in my kitchen  And I have Irish ancestry on at least one side so get to add a lot. :lol:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Would never dream of parting too hard without you, opps there's that darn cough again :wink: :wink: Hope you wake headache free in the morning.
> Hug excepted, passed back to you and my other peep :-D :-D


 I think the headache was lack of sleep, I was going to bed too late and getting up too early on top of a little sinusitis and then dreaming of zombies, no, I have not watched any zombie movies, it would make a great horror movie though. They were exposing people to a virus that turned them into zombie like beings without the eating people part. Anyhoo.... enough of my phsycosis... lolol
I'm sure that they enjoyed the hug at least as much as me. :wink: ;-)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I have been out to get a couple photos then right back inside. There is a lot more damage in other areas around me.


That is quite awesome, although you have obviously edited out some of the damage- Hope you are coping- nearly said not without power- but ofcourse you have your generator!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Sorry you have "lost" so much of your stuff and hope your finances improve in the New Year. If I lost my crafting /sort stuff I would miss it very much, even though it is only things. I hope all take care in the extremes of weather. All with health problems get better soon.


Martina- I see you have gone offline again- I think it is Monday for your expedition! Bon Voyage! And have a wonderful time!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> A snowy morning here, but not as nasty as those of you in the north and east. I love watching the storm clouds over this craggy mountain I can see from my window. Thought you might like it as well.


This looks pretty cold too!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I agree, Julie...I didn't see a spot on the window. But I have so many on mine that I tend to overlook them just like I do here!
> LOL!
> JUnek


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Sorry you were here solo, Julie. I was wrapping the few presents I have for my daughter. It's hard to wrap a decent package while trying to stand and keep your balance!! (well, it is for me!) But it's done. I've started a pr of socks for her and a crocheted shell-stitch scarf...she requested both but not the design or color. So she'll get them partially done.
> It is discouraging to lose items when you move. When I moved from TX back to Va, a box that I had mailed was lost somewhere. Nothing really valuable....some of my paintings. Sorry they're gone since I don't have the ambition or the 'stick-to-it' to draw or paint any longer. It never came easily and I'm so lazy, I'd rather crochet and knit! LOL! I have no illusions about my personality.....LAZY!
> JuneK


I lost a lot of my paintings when the ex had a bonfire after I had gone to Christchurch. The neighbours saw him dancing around it. He managed even to burn my tramping boots. And sadly a rather fine oil painting I had done as an 8 year old.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I should just start reading here where it would be easier to catch up and then go back and forth on the other two - uph - sounds like a plan.

am feeling better - not a lot hutzpa. but it will come.

had a nice visit from panther Kathy yesterday and she may stop by again today - she was having her van worked on.

I did break down and go out for dinner last evening. ed - my college friend - who I have not seen since august - I decided I would see how long it would take him to call - he gets all wrapped up in church doings, etc and they have been having a siege of "the problems churches have" - he called and suggested we go out for a pizza. which we did. jurzies - a sports bar - he likes the pizza there - and it is good - pricy but good - plus a side salad and a short miller's - it was a good time but I was glad to get home.

40° today but a really stiff wind which makes it feel cooler. not a spot of snow. caren - do you have any left?

I read this this morning - I was going to print the article but thought this was better. I know some of you a re dieting and some are taking supplements - but in concern I would like you to at least skim this article. I learned several things I didn't know - that none of the supplement companies are regulated or inspected and that they stick all kinds of strange stuff into supplements like steroids. anyhow - here is the article.

http://www.nytimes.com/2013/12/22/us/spike-in-harm-to-liver-is-tied-to-dietary-aids.html?nl=todaysheadlines&emc=edit_th_20131222&_r=0

the folks should be home soon from church - I have had no coffee so think I will trot myself over and heat up cup.

golly - it's good to be back with all of you again.

sam


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I think the headache was lack of sleep, I was going to bed too late and getting up too early on top of a little sinusitis and then dreaming of zombies, no, I have not watched any zombie movies, it would make a great horror movie though. They were exposing people to a virus that turned them into zombie like beings without the eating people part. Anyhoo.... enough of my phsycosis... lolol
> I'm sure that they enjoyed the hug at least as much as me. :wink: ;-)


Glad you are feeling better. I know what you mean about late nights ans early mornings The hug was enjoyed definitely as much. :thumbup: Looking up the receipt right now will post it shortly.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I just made Pat Breakfast after a lovely visit with Julie on Skype ---we have had some great discussions about life, and marriage, and all sorts of fun things, including wool vs. acrylics! I think we have a lot in common in our feelings about many things.
> 
> I hope all of you who are in the path of the dreadful weather will stay home if you can, and drive very very carefully if you must get out on the roads.
> 
> ...


The brilliant thing with Skype- is you start to be able to 'read' the person's 'body language' - their mannerisms and other things that the written word disguises! It WAS great to talk, Shirley!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I finally wrestled down that last sweet potato...I had to get out the soup pot to cook it even after it was cut up! :shock: It weighed 4.5 lbs...my daddy grew it in the compost.  Some of it will be roasted for dinner on Wednesday. 

The socks are finished (no picture yet) and I'm not thrilled with them. They fit but could look better. They'll work for me, anyhow.

Today, besides cooking the sweet potato, I might make the coconut pie (what he wants) and the kitchen floor has to be scrubbed. I might make the turkey on Tuesday and then just warm it up with the ham on Christmas. I can never decide whether spreading out the tasks makes them seem easier or like more work!

Everybody in the storms, stay safe and warm, and to all those continuing to heal, good thoughts coming your way. Please send along a few for my nephew Sean, if you would. He has been battling leukemia and we had word this morning that he is back in the hospital and on a ventilator.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> EVery word you say is true, Shirley. It's sad that married couples don't TRY to stay married. When I married, I made a promise before God and I tried to honor that. Doesn't seem to mean as much to young people as it did to me. And you're right, no marriage or anything else is going to be perfect....no one should expect it. We all know what happened to the only perfect person who ever lived.
> Hugs to you and Pat this Sunday morning.
> JuneK


I think the point, June is that they have NOT made a promise before God at all. If they even BELIEVE in God to make that promise. So many now-a-days seem to marry after their child-bearing.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I have always been told that, when cooking beans in the slow cooker, one should first boil them in a saucepan for about 20 minutes, as they contain toxins which are not destroyed by the lower temperature of the slow cooker. On the other hand, I don't think I have ever cooked anything in the slow cooker for 16 hours - 8 is about my usual - so maybe the longer time compensates for the lower temperature.


I have never heard of there being toxins in beans, other than the toxic fumes the " musical fruit " can produce. I put a tablespoon of vinegar in the water I soak the beans in, this is to cut down on the amount of gas they produce. You must rinse the beans well to get the vinegar off or there will be some change in taste


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I certainly believe this to be true of the red kidney bean- you often see a warning on the packet!


I have not seen dry kidney beans here, only canned ones. The beans I use are small white oval ones called navy beans or northern white beans


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Martina- I see you have gone offline again- I think it is Monday for your expedition! Bon Voyage! And have a wonderful time!


I am back. Thanks for the good wishes for the trip. It has forecast storms and travel disruptions for tomorrow, so I am keeping my fingers crossed that I can go. Part of the train line goes right along the coast, literally feet away from the sea, and when the weather gets bad that is usually the first bit to wash away.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> I should just start reading here where it would be easier to catch up and then go back and forth on the other two - uph - sounds like a plan.
> 
> am feeling better - not a lot hutzpa. but it will come.
> 
> ...


Enjoy that coffee Sam!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

jknappva said:


> We had the same problem with margarine many years ago. I remember when I was a child, my mother, when 'oleomargarine' was finally allowed on the market, having to mix this white 'stuff' with a packet of yellow food coloring to make it look like what we consider margarine today!
> Same story as NZ, the influence of the dairy industry!
> JuneK


I remember that too. When mom married my step-dad he liked margerine & that was the first we saw it as we had milk cows, sold cream & always made our own butter. We still use butter on the table but I use margerine for cooking & frying


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I finally wrestled down that last sweet potato...I had to get out the soup pot to cook it even after it was cut up! :shock: It weighed 4.5 lbs...my daddy grew it in the compost.  Some of it will be roasted for dinner on Wednesday.
> 
> The socks are finished (no picture yet) and I'm not thrilled with them. They fit but could look better. They'll work for me, anyhow.
> 
> ...


That sure was some sweet potato- I don't think I have EVER seen one quite that big- and they are a New Zealand thing- one thing that the Maori brought with them from Hawaiiki. Although in some legends an Ancestor had to make a round trip back to get theirs- he got canoe wrecked and brought back to shore by an ancestral whale- Consequently Whales are very common in the imagery of that Tribe.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I have not seen dry kidney beans here, only canned ones. The beans I use are small white oval ones called navy beans or northern white beans


Which I am fairly certain don't have the toxin!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> I am back. Thanks for the good wishes for the trip. It has forecast storms and travel disruptions for tomorrow, so I am keeping my fingers crossed that I can go. Part of the train line goes right along the coast, literally feet away from the sea, and when the weather gets bad that is usually the first bit to wash away.


ooooooo! Sounds a little dicey!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I remember that too. When mom married my step-dad he liked margerine & that was the first we saw it as we had milk cows, sold cream & always made our own butter. We still use butter on the table but I use margerine for cooking & frying


Whereas I will substitute an oil often!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That sure was some sweet potato- I don't think I have EVER seen one quite that big- and they are a New Zealand thing- one thing that the Maori brought with them from Hawaiiki. Although in some legends an Ancestor had to make a round trip back to get theirs- he got canoe wrecked and brought back to shore by an ancestral whale- Consequently Whales are very common in the imagery of that Tribe.


And I turned down a 7-pounder! :shock:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Great photos from everyone and I love your little angels Kathy! So sorry to hear about your nephew's illness Sorlenna, I hope you get better news of him soon. Thanks for the card Shirley, I love Charlie Brown. I hope your journey goes as planned tomorrow Martina, the forecast doesn't sound good. Can you get there by bus? Lovely to have you back amongst us again Sam, but take it easy, you've had a hard time recently and we all want you to stay well. I got all my ironing finished (round of applause here) and all the glasses and Christmas crockery got washed, so not too much left to organise. I'm still wandering around the house sticking bits of tinsel around pictures and moving ornaments about - don't know why I'm bothering because when Luke comes he'll move them all for me! :roll:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> i love to hear this story. bj and i knew one another wks then moved in together, lived together 6 months, i knew rather quickly that this was "my man" its been 25 yrs next may, never once regretted. we were both in our 30's and first marriage so we just kept working at it. i think kids now days, just don't have the stay with it gene. :|


Certainly the truth about. The " stay with it gene" I was talking to a teacher friend last night & she was talking about all the kids from broken/bended homes in school & how lost some of them seem. I think if people have no children they can do what they wish but when kids are involved they need to grow up & work at things rather than just walk away at the first sign of trouble. It is a sad situation


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good evening from Surrey. If you are travelling over the next few days please take it easy, there are bad weather warnings here in the UK. Luckily we only have to go as far as DDs which is only 5 miles away.

Here's a really easy non Christmas recipe

Smoked mackeral pate

2 fillets of smoked mackeral, skinned and broken up
1 350g tub of low fat cream cheese
1 teaspoon creamed horseradish sauce
1/2 juice of a lemon
Black pepper to season

Put all ingredients into blender and blitz for a few seconds. Put into ramekins and keep in fridge for a few days, or store in freezer.

Serve on crackers or hot toast.

Off to find a pattern for something I need to make before Christmas!!! :shock:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Great photos from everyone and I love your little angels Kathy! So sorry to hear about your nephew's illness Sorlenna, I hope you get better news of him soon. Thanks for the card Shirley, I love Charlie Brown. I hope your journey goes as planned tomorrow Martina, the forecast doesn't sound good. Can you get there by bus? Lovely to have you back amongst us again Sam, but take it easy, you've had a hard time recently and we all want you to stay well. I got all my ironing finished (round of applause here) and all the glasses and Christmas crockery got washed, so not too much left to organise. I'm still wandering around the house sticking bits of tinsel around pictures and moving ornaments about - don't know why I'm bothering because when Luke comes he'll move them all for me! :roll:


Hooray to having conquered the ironing pile! Mine sits waiting- I tend to do it when absolutely necessary only!
Even though not much will be Luke proof- the effect will be there to start with!
Have a wonderful time!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> And I turned down a 7-pounder! :shock:


My Goodness!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from Surrey. If you are travelling over the next few days please take it easy, there are bad weather warnings here in the UK. Luckily we only have to go as far as DDs which is only 5 miles away.
> 
> Here's a really easy non Christmas recipe
> 
> ...


You are SUCH a good vegan! All these meaty things you know how to make for your meat eaters! I make your sour orange salmon as often as I can afford a small piece of salmon- being only semi-vegetarian.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> You are SUCH a good vegan! All these meaty things you know how to make for your meat eaters! I make your sour orange salmon as often as I can afford a small piece of salmon- being only semi-vegetarian.


Glad you are still like the salmon. I had it today. I am actually a Piscitarian which means I am a fish eating vegan - so no meat or dairy. Most people have never heard of it so it is often easier to say vegan. I was a proper vegan for several years, but I feel the oily fish are good for me and my body likes it.

Must get that knitting done now xx


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Wow! What a buch of great photos, the old family ones, Chrstmas decorations & the ice storm.
The ice looks so pretty but sure makes a wreck of things & it always seems to come when people want to travel. Our area has so far missed any of that. Very cold again this morning, -32C,-42with the wind chill but beautiful blue sky & sun.
Kate what a pretty candle tree, I have not seen one like that before.

The little angels are very pretty, I' ll have to look up the pattern

Sorleena, I hae never seen a sweet potatoe so large, only in the past year I have eaten them for the first time. I made oven fries as my son had had them when away at school & liked them. What do you do with them?

Sam, good to see you back hope you get lots of rest & continue to improve.
I hope all who have travel plans get to their destinations safely.
I think I am pretty much ready for Christmas, all the gifts wrapped, only a little food shopping & prep to do that must wait until the end.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I too am enjoying my coffee in the quiet, unless you count DJ's cough. She is still sleeping. Virtual coffee is not at all quiet which is nice. Mince pies are on for today, Chrissy and Chris have discovered they really like them as well as the mincemeat bread. The name is what put her off trying it sooner, as soon as she found out there was no meat all was good in her book.
> Christmas routines are on thing I would not want to change. We make the same cookies every year, I have added and revised a couple receipts.


David found to his dismay the other day that he likes mincemeat, same thing, thought it had funky stuff in it.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Glad you are still like the salmon. I had it today. I am actually a Piscitarian which means I am a fish eating vegan - so no meat or dairy. Most people have never heard of it so it is often easier to say vegan. I was a proper vegan for several years, but I feel the oily fish are good for me and my body likes it.
> 
> Must get that knitting done now xx


I could not imagine eating no dairy, I am not a big meat eater, love fish & chicken but dairy is a large part of our diet. I don't know anyone here who is vegtarian. We once had a doctor from India who was vegan, I invited her over for tea & had made a rice krispie cake thinking I had done something suitable only to be told she couldn't have the marshmallows because they contained gelatin.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I forgot I was going to add this link, scroll to the bottom there is a free ebook with some cute patterns. Maybe all of you get them already?

http://nls.interweave.com/t/[email protected]&h=a.Yffh_ofwqobolrk.fX&hb=g.SlZn_ilqwihirlq.Zd&i=E0t&u=&u=%23


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Glad you are still like the salmon. I had it today. I am actually a Piscitarian which means I am a fish eating vegan - so no meat or dairy. Most people have never heard of it so it is often easier to say vegan. I was a proper vegan for several years, but I feel the oily fish are good for me and my body likes it.
> 
> Must get that knitting done now xx


My cousin Karen in Glasgow has been told by her youngest brother -who is an Osteopath- that she should be Vegan for her arthritis- I know Karen swings very much in her diet, as to what level of being Vegan she really is. I had not heard of Piscitarian before- but am very interested- I need to work on why I get so tired- but not having the yeast issue, am very unwilling to go gluten free! And don't seem to have a problem with dairy, but have not willingly eaten Beef for a very long time. Mutton I plain don't like. Pork I will eat- and that is largely cultural -because it plays a huge part in both Maori and Samoan cultures.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I could not imagine eating no dairy, I am not a big meat eater, love fish & chicken but dairy is a large part of our diet. I don't know anyone here who is vegtarian. We once had a doctor from India who was vegan, I invited her over for tea & had made a rice krispie cake thinking I had done something suitable only to be told she couldn't have the marshmallows because they contained gelatin.


it is very tricky isn't it? One becomes the reader of labels of everything one is buying to find out what is really in the food you are buying! At least it is not quite as finicky as Orthodox Jewish, where I think one ends up with 4 sets of cutlery, pans, etc., to cope with the meat/milk issue and Passover as well.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I love this little Christmas wish for all of you.


Thank you, Shirley. There's nothing like Christmas Carols sung by Charlie Brown and his friends!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> This is a picture taken from my front window. It snowed heavily last night. Church was cancelled. The plows haven't been through yet; it has stopped for the moment although more is expected throughout the day.
> 
> Our DD is supposed to be flying in from San Francisco on the 24th so we are keeping our fingers crossed.
> 
> ...


It is beautiful..but so is the ice...but the ice is so treacherous! So glad I don't have to drive on either!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I lost a lot of my paintings when the ex had a bonfire after I had gone to Christchurch. The neighbours saw him dancing around it. He managed even to burn my tramping boots. And sadly a rather fine oil painting I had done as an 8 year old.


Shame he wasn't an ex before he managed to destroy so much of your artwork. Some people are just evil.
Junek


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Ah I sort of understand- not very strong on things Irish! but in principle I know what you mean- sort of a leave taking!


We have ours after the funeral - usually go back to someones house afterwards (minus of course the one who died!). In fact we don't normally see the preson who died. Starting to have the coffin open in the church or chapel for a short while before the funeral starts but it is still by no means the norm in my experience.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> We have ours after the funeral - usually go back to someones house afterwards (minus of course the one who died!). In fact we don't normally see the preson who died. Starting to have the coffin open in the church or chapel for a short while before the funeral starts but it is still by no means the norm in my experience.


Whereas in Maori and Pacific cultures it is very usual to have the body accessible for as long as three days.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> I should just start reading here where it would be easier to catch up and then go back and forth on the other two - uph - sounds like a plan.
> 
> am feeling better - not a lot hutzpa. but it will come.
> 
> ...


And I'm so, so glad to have you back! And glad you felt like going out for pizza and a chat with your friend.
There have been several news items on tv about the vitamins in the last few days. I take a multi-vitamin and will continue to take it until I can talk with my dr. and see what he thinks. I sometimes wonder how much of our food products are really inspected and regulated. Doubt that there are enough staff to check everything and/or do a good job. Guess "we buys it and takes our chances"!
Enjoy that cup of coffee.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I finally wrestled down that last sweet potato...I had to get out the soup pot to cook it even after it was cut up! :shock: It weighed 4.5 lbs...my daddy grew it in the compost.  Some of it will be roasted for dinner on Wednesday.
> 
> The socks are finished (no picture yet) and I'm not thrilled with them. They fit but could look better. They'll work for me, anyhow.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry that Sean has gone into the hospital ...will definitely add him to my prayers. It's hard anytime but more so here at the holidays.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I think the point, June is that they have NOT made a promise before God at all. If they even BELIEVE in God to make that promise. So many now-a-days seem to marry after their child-bearing.


You're so right, Julie...it's a definite generation difference! Children out of wedlock is not frowned on like it was in our day!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> And I turned down a 7-pounder! :shock:


Ohmigosh!! That was a monster sweet potato!!
JK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

[quote=The little angels are very pretty, I' ll have to look up the pattern

Sorleena, I hae never seen a sweet potatoe so large, only in the past year I have eaten them for the first time. I made oven fries as my son had had them when away at school & liked them. What do you do with them?

I'm really amazed that you've never had sweet potatoes. I guess my amazement is because they've been a part of my diet since I was a child. I love them just baked and with butter on them. We also make 'candied' sweet potatoes, usually for Thanksgiving. One of my favorite veggies. We're having baked sweet potatoes with our ham for Christmas.
JuneK


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> You're so right, Julie...it's a definite generation difference! Children out of wedlock is not frowned on like it was in our day!
> JuneK


And I am not at all sure that it is a step in the right direction!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sorleena, I hae never seen a sweet potatoe so large, only in the past year I have eaten them for the first time. I made oven fries as my son had had them when away at school & liked them. What do you do with them?


What can't you do with them?  Baked as a sweet with brown sugar and marshmallows, mashed with garlic/butter/black pepper, muffins, cakes, pies...fried like hash browns and oven fried in strips! I have replaced pumpkin and potatoes both in recipes with them. Love love love sweet potatoes!

Today will be coconut pie, so off I go again.

Thanks for all the wishes for Sean. The family needs a Christmas miracle, and if anyone can make one happen, it's this group!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

jknappva said:


> And I'm so, so glad to have you back! And glad you felt like going out for pizza and a chat with your friend.
> There have been several news items on tv about the vitamins in the last few days. I take a multi-vitamin and will continue to take it until I can talk with my dr. and see what he thinks. I sometimes wonder how much of our food products are really inspected and regulated. Doubt that there are enough staff to check everything and/or do a good job. Guess "we buys it and takes our chances"!
> Enjoy that cup of coffee.
> JuneK


I agree June - I heard the same information on our news. We have been taking centrum 50 for 3 years and prior to that other vitamins under our doctors suggestions,and I will check with my Doctor before I stop taking it. It is rather scary - things that we have told us are excellent to take are being found to cause long term problems. As a result - we eat very simply and I don't pay much attention to new ways of doing things. We don't, either of us have much in the way of allergies to much food. I cook without a lot of fat - not a lot of meat although I don't restrict it, lots of fish and some chicken, and veges and fruit. We are both healthy and to be honest the only person I listen to is our cardiologist who I trust implicitly. we have reached a 'ripe old age' the way we are and I have never gone on different diets aside from reducing calories and exercise. I just don't like the idea a lot of the diets and the different ideas of eating -- but that is just me.

Lots over my lifetime have been touted as the answer to losing weight but a year or two later they are no longer even used. After Pat's heart surgery I changed our eating habits to follow the instructions from the heart function clinic. Mainly the reduction of salt - We don't use salt on the table and I buy very few canned anything because of the salt. We keep both of us below l500 mgs a day - even though he is allowed up to 2000. But the less salt the better. It took us awhile to enjoy food that didn't have salt either included or on the table.

More and more people are changing what they eat and what if any viatamins or supplements they take. We have always been healthy, not too heavy and cutting back calories and exercise works for us.

To each his own and I believe that -find what works for you. My daughter tries different diets (doesn't need to lose weight in my opinion, and always goes on all the new food suggestions. She is on a diet right now where she fasts for 2 days, eats a bit, then fasts another two days then can eat what she likes. She does lose weight - but I can't see how it can be good for her health. I asked my doctor about it and he felt it was a very poor idea - as fasting and then eating is not a good idea for overall lifetime health in his opinion. In my opinion we each have to do what we think is best for us. I have found our way of eating - fairly simple meals - not a lot of baking, not a lot of salt, not a lot of sweets, works for us. once again - I am not saying I am right - it just works in our life.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

No I still haven't found my book. I'm not going to sweat it though...if I find it in time great if not oh well....refusing to let anything rattle me in terms of gifts.



jknappva said:


> I think we're supposed to get your wet, windy weather tomorrow or starting tonight...we're having record breaking WARM temperatures this weekend. Since it's become cloudy, I'm not sure we'll get to 80F this afternoon but with that south wind, we may.
> Did you find your 'knitted dog' book?
> Junek


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from Surrey. If you are travelling over the next few days please take it easy, there are bad weather warnings here in the UK. Luckily we only have to go as far as DDs which is only 5 miles away.
> 
> Here's a really easy non Christmas recipe
> 
> ...


Sounds delicious! Thank you for sharing your recipe.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I could not imagine eating no dairy, I am not a big meat eater, love fish & chicken but dairy is a large part of our diet. I don't know anyone here who is vegtarian. We once had a doctor from India who was vegan, I invited her over for tea & had made a rice krispie cake thinking I had done something suitable only to be told she couldn't have the marshmallows because they contained gelatin.


I eat a lot like you do Bonnie - I think our rural people eat the basics as they are available on their farms and their families have eaten that way for generations. I eat a lot like that -- DIl is always trying new spices and following what the current (good' foods are) then 6 months later they are not 'good' any more. We just eat the same all the time. boring I guess but it works for us.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Just a quick read through to try to stay caught up. 

Sam...so good to have you back. 

We had an ice storm this morning as well. Driving to work this morning was quite the challenge but I made it. The parking lot at work was nothing but an ice rink so I slid all the way to the building by sliding one foot and then the other. Some tree damage around our home as well. I took my DH's vehicle this morning as mine was one thick coating of ice over the whole car. I only worked 8 hours today. I have not had a day off since the beginning of the month so I am looking forward to having Tuesday and Wednesday off for the holiday and then right back at it until the 1st of Jan. when I will have another day off. I do believe that we will get a 3 day weekend the 1st weekend of the new year but will have to wait to see if that will happen. 

Praying for everyone's safety during this ice storm and the holiday festivities coming up.


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

We have an interesting situation for Christmas. Our middle daughter is married to an air line pilot and he has to fly to Hawaii either on or before Christmas day. Daughter would like to go with him and if she can't get a seat, she will come here. I want her in both places. Love Hawaii and would go anytime I got a chance so I understand that yet she will be the only one of the kids missing. It is a win, win either way.
I would like to know as soon as possible as she is a vegetarian and I would like to fix something special for her Christmas dinner. She is a vegetarian meaning she eats eggs and milk.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwennie, love your attitude. Not let anything bother you.
Marilyn, I'm with you anytime I could get a chance to go to Hawaii I'd go. 
The vitamins and turmeric I take are ok by my doctor.
Do appreciate the warning. I have gained ten pounds since Nov. And not a happy camper. Tempting to take a "magic " pilll. Will go back to weight watchers after Christmas.
Steristrips put on in ER for dog bite came off during sleep. So edges of wound no longer approximated. Cleaned, put on New Skin, and bandaged. Will have scar from edges not being approximated but oh well. At my age I've earned a few battle scars.
Starting to pack. Need to look up Napa weather. Only packed meds so far.


----------



## Dintoo (Nov 14, 2012)

Hi everyone. We, too, had quite a bit of ice on the car, both yesterday and today, so didn't get to church this morning. Can always read the Bible and pray at home. We're hoping to get to my son's for Christmas eve day and Christmas day. Christmas eve day they have what they call snack day. DIL's mother makes bacon rolls and all sorts of other snack foods. If we can go we'll bring a veggie tray, as there aren't many veggies. Not really my idea of eating properly, but for one day we can manage. My son wants us to stay for dinner on Christmas, but depending on the weather we probably won't. We aren't really familiar with the road (stay off hwy 400) so don't know what to expect, and in the dark, it will be even worse. Just call us cowards. We're still getting used to city driving. Son and family said they might come for a short visit
on boxing day, so at least we'll see them then, if not on Christmas. Have a safe, happy and blessed Christmas and 2014 everyone. Jinny


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> An early morning photo of the trees covered in ice. Will get a couple more when it gets lighter. Excuse the window spots as I am not planning on going out in this.


I love to see the trees, with the ice and snow, it looks like frost on glass. :-D


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

KateB said:


> Good afternoon all! A bright but cold day here, much better than all the wind and rain we've been having recently. Purple, your window sill looks lovely and I've got the same candle bridge on one of mine too. Betty, please rest and take care of yourself. Caren, those trees look lovely, but I'm glad all that snow's with you and not me! :roll: I love all the old photos that are being posted and now I understand why they didn't smile. I've got a pile of ironing to do this afternoon, which is why I'm lingering here! :lol: oh well, better get on. As Joe used to say...laaata!


Lovely :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## DaylilyDawn (Jul 23, 2011)

I am on the down hill slide to finish my grandson's scarf, only 6 inches left to go. Sorlenna, have you ever fixed a sweet potato pie? Just substitute the same amount of mashed sweet potato for the pumpkin in a pumpkin pie recipe and cook.it just like a pumpkin pie. My son who hates sweet potatoes, ate it and thought it was the best pumpkin pie he had ever eaten, didn't have the heart to tell him it was sweet potato pie.

Sam I am glad that you are feeling better and getting out into fresh air will help with the recovery but not too much at one time, don't want you to have a relapse.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> I have been out to get a couple photos then right back inside. There is a lot more damage in other areas around me.


Awesome, all the photos, but the lake is special. Would love to be there.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

DaylilyDawn said:


> I am on the down hill slide to finish my grandson's scarf, only 6 inches left to go. Sorlenna, have you ever fixed a sweet potato pie? Just substitute the same amount of mashed sweet potato for the pumpkin in a pumpkin pie recipe and cook.it just like a pumpkin pie. My son who hates sweet potatoes, ate it and thought it was the best pumpkin pie he had ever eaten, didn't have the heart to tell him it was sweet potato pie.


Oh, yes, love me some sweet potato pie! Your story about your son reminded me of the time I fixed vegan chilli--used black beans and put in crumbled tofu for the meat. My son, who swore he'd never eat tofu, said, "This chili is great, Mom, especially the meat." I never told him!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I could not imagine eating no dairy, I am not a big meat eater, love fish & chicken but dairy is a large part of our diet. I don't know anyone here who is vegtarian. We once had a doctor from India who was vegan, I invited her over for tea & had made a rice krispie cake thinking I had done something suitable only to be told she couldn't have the marshmallows because they contained gelatin.


For me it's a matter of listening to my body and letting it tell me what I should eat. You soon get to know what is good for you. And everyone is different.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> it is very tricky isn't it? One becomes the reader of labels of everything one is buying to find out what is really in the food you are buying! At least it is not quite as finicky as Orthodox Jewish, where I think one ends up with 4 sets of cutlery, pans, etc., to cope with the meat/milk issue and Passover as well.


Again it comes down to what you are used to.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Oh, yes, love me some sweet potato pie! Your story about your son reminded me of the time I fixed vegan chilli--used black beans and put in crumbled tofu for the meat. My son, who swore he'd never eat tofu, said, "This chili is great, Mom, especially the meat." I never told him!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Again it comes down to what you are used to.


That is very true!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

This photo came through from Twitter- when you look carefully you can see the volcano- Taranaki. He has claimed a few more lives this year.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> This photo came through from Twitter- when you look carefully you can see the volcano- Taranaki. He has claimed a few more lives this year.


Was that because the volcano is active or because of people climbing it?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Was that because the volcano is active or because of people climbing it?


The volcano has been dormant for a very long time- pretty sure the whole span of European occupation, but people will take risks when climbing him. The last two had no GPS or the signalling thing-a-me-jig that you should have so Search and Rescue can find you. The weather was appalling and the searchers were only 200 m away when they were forced to go down themselves, having no idea how close they were to the two climbers. they found them about 24 -36 hours later- dead.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

The volcano looks beautiful. Though I know they can be terrible.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> The volcano looks beautiful. Though I know they can be terrible.


Taranaki has a habit of looking benign- like the Scottish Mountains where people have been known to set out in High heels and with no warm clothing, let alone survival skills and equipment. Mum who in her teens had scaled every peak around Snowdon in Wales which is Britain's second highest point, was rather scathing of people who treated the mountains with such disdain.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Hi to my KTP family! I have been caught up in my life happenings here and have not had the energy to post. Here is a brief little note to you all.
> Some weeks ago my father nearly died and ended up in the hospital with severe infection running throughout his entire body. We could not get him to the hospital (an hour 20 minutes drive to the next town) in time as there was a blizzard going on and there were no ambulances running. The blessed doctor and nurses worked tirelessly in the ICU to bring him back. He was transferred to a nursing home this last Monday. He is still very weak, listless, and not interested in life. I have been driving Mom back and forth to see him several times a week for the last several weeks. Sometimes we stay overnight in a hotel rather than driving the long distance home again. One such drive took two hours because the roads were icy, snow-packed, etc. We had to wait while an accident scene was cleared so one lane of traffic could go through with a police escort.
> 
> Our winter is very bitter and cold with lots of snow. I have been running my taps so the water lines dont freeze up. Normally I dont need to start running them until the middle to end of January. I have been running them for a while now already.
> ...


Zoe!!!! So glad to see you, so sorry to hear about the problems with your fathers health, I'm so glad they were able to pull him through and hope and pray that he will start to get back to himself as he heals. Stay safe and warm, you certainly are having a bad winter. Hugs and love


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afteernoon from Surrey, it is still earlyish but getting very dark already. Sorry not to get on this morning but I was taking the gks back to their home. It is wet and windy outside, but we are home now with a nice fire going.
> 
> Sening healing vibes to those who need them and hugs to all.
> 
> Forgot to say I love all the photos and here are mine for today....


She is a pretty little thing, such a happy smile, she gets that from her Grandma I think. 
Love the cake too, it looks like it will be very tasty.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The volcano has been dormant for a very long time- pretty sure the whole span of European occupation, but people will take risks when climbing him. The last two had no GPS or the signalling thing-a-me-jig that you should have so Search and Rescue can find you. The weather was appalling and the searchers were only 200 m away when they were forced to go down themselves, having no idea how close they were to the two climbers. they found them about 24 -36 hours later- dead.


We have the same kinds of things happen here (many are not aware of how the temperature drops as one ascends!). People fall or get lost and sometimes it is their last journey. Sad, but some don't learn.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> I love this little Christmas wish for all of you.


Everyone's favorate. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

purl2diva said:


> This is a picture taken from my front window. It snowed heavily last night. Church was cancelled. The plows haven't been through yet; it has stopped for the moment although more is expected throughout the day.
> 
> Our DD is supposed to be flying in from San Francisco on the 24th so we are keeping our fingers crossed.
> 
> ...


Lovely from the inside.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> We have the same kinds of things happen here (many are not aware of how the temperature drops as one ascends!). People fall or get lost and sometimes it is their last journey. Sad, but some don't learn.


I live near Dartmoor and they have a Rescue Team for people , mostly the ones wearing light summer clothing and no maps or anything, without thinking of the sudden weather changes they might experience. Princeton Prison of Great Expectations by Dickens , fame is up there, the site was chosen for a reason. But people still think they know best, and off they go!


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

some information for the uk ktp family. I got lidl's leaflet for this week and on Friday 27th, there will be knitting yarn and assessories on offer. one of the yarns is suitable for felting.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

ptofValerie said:


> some information for the uk ktp family. I got lidl's leaflet for this week and on Friday 27th, there will be knitting yarn and assessories on offer. one of the yarns is suitable for felting.


Thank you. Most useful. Will pass this on to friends.


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

martina said:


> Thank you. Most useful. Will pass this on to friends.


good night martina. i'm off to bed.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

ptofValerie said:


> good night martina. i'm off to bed.


Goodnight. Sleep well.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> good night martina. i'm off to bed.


Good night Valerie! sleep tight!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> I live near Dartmoor and they have a Rescue Team for people , mostly the ones wearing light summer clothing and no maps or anything, without thinking of the sudden weather changes they might experience. Princeton Prison of Great Expectations by Dickens , fame is up there, the site was chosen for a reason. But people still think they know best, and off they go!


A lot are city folks, that just don't know how treacherous the high grounds can be- like Taranaki they think it looks benign!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Please be extra careful driving and walking in that storm. Prayers for your coming and going. 


pacer said:


> Just a quick read through to try to stay caught up.
> 
> Sam...so good to have you back.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

kate - your recipes sound so good - I should be at your house this year - we are having ham - and while I love ham I just think Christmas calls for turkey with all the trimmings.

finally up and about - am not going to bed until I am caught up this week.

sam



KateB said:


> Knitting Tea Party 20th December, 2013
> My turn to start us off this week whilst Sam is still recovering his strength. I would like to say how great it was to hear from you today, Sam, and I am so pleased that you are back home and feeling better - and Im sure I speak for all of us on here.
> As we head rapidly into this Christmas week I thought a couple of recipes for leftover turkey wouldn't go amiss. I havent tried this recipe myself, but I think it sounds delicious and I am going to try it.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we are so glad you stopped by for a cuppa at our tea table irisk - we hope you had a good time and will join us as you can - sharing anything you like - we do seem to have varied conversations during the week. always fresh hot coffee and an empty chair at the table - we'll be looking for you.

sam



irisk said:


> That Asian salad looks wonderful. Will give it a try. Thank you.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

thewren said:


> I should just start reading here where it would be easier to catch up and then go back and forth on the other two - uph - sounds like a plan.
> 
> am feeling better - not a lot hutzpa. but it will come.
> 
> ...


Good to have you back. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Glad you are back Sam. But please don't overdo it. You don't want to have to visit the "spa" again. I agree about Turkey at Christmas, we are having Goose and pork, but I have contributed a Turducken for New Year, so will have it then. I love turkey, and sprouts and Christmas pudding and Christmas cake, along with vastly over decorated trees and all the other fun things. Guess I am still a child at heart. Hopefully my journey will go well tomorrow as we have been warned of storms on the way with travel disruption. Keep your fingers crossed for me. I hope all stay safe and well .


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Just popping in for a quick catch up. I should be in bed. It's well past midnight and I have a couple of busy days ahead but couldn't go without saying how good it is to see you back with us Sam. We've missed you, but your deputies have been doing a great job keeping the pot warm while you've been away! 
Just have to say what beautiful snow pictures people have been posting. It looks like a winter wonderland around you Caren - I'm just glad I'm not living with it! All of you who are out and about over Christmas - drive safely. I'm off now but will look in again sometime before the big day. Night night all x


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Gwennie, love your attitude. Not let anything bother you.
> Marilyn, I'm with you anytime I could get a chance to go to Hawaii I'd go.
> The vitamins and turmeric I take are ok by my doctor.
> Do appreciate the warning. I have gained ten pounds since Nov. And not a happy camper. Tempting to take a "magic " pilll. Will go back to weight watchers after Christmas.
> ...


Lovely avatar :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> This photo came through from Twitter- when you look carefully you can see the volcano- Taranaki. He has claimed a few more lives this year.


WOW!!!! That is breath taking, :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Glad you are back and feeling better. don't over do things your family and extended family want you healthy at christmas.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Safe travels, Martina--hope it is not nearly as bad weather-wise as predicted.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> Just popping in for a quick catch up. I should be in bed. It's well past midnight and I have a couple of busy days ahead but couldn't go without saying how good it is to see you back with us Sam. We've missed you, but your deputies have been doing a great job keeping the pot warm while you've been away!
> Just have to say what beautiful snow pictures people have been posting. It looks like a winter wonderland around you Caren - I'm just glad I'm not living with it! All of you who are out and about over Christmas - drive safely. I'm off now but will look in again sometime before the big day. Night night all x


Yes you surely should be in bed sleeping it is late. It is a winter wonderland but with that comes a price at times. Loss of many tree limbs, mother nature pruning the weaker branches. The biggest loss was one of my young cows had a branch fall on her, very sadly she didn't survive. 
Anyone out and about please be careful and give yourself plenty of time to get where yo are headed. 
Good night pleasant dreams of sugar plums and candy canes.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> A lot are city folks, that just don't know how treacherous the high grounds can be- like Taranaki they think it looks benign!


 :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> What can't you do with them?  Baked as a sweet with brown sugar and marshmallows, mashed with garlic/butter/black pepper, muffins, cakes, pies...fried like hash browns and oven fried in strips! I have replaced pumpkin and potatoes both in recipes with them. Love love love sweet potatoes!
> 
> Today will be coconut pie, so off I go again.
> 
> Thanks for all the wishes for Sean. The family needs a Christmas miracle, and if anyone can make one happen, it's this group!


Praying for a Christmas miracle for Sean!!
JuneK


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Praying for a Christmas miracle for Sean!!
> JuneK


Thank you so very much!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

remind me martina please - where are you going?

sam



martina said:


> Thanks to all who have posted such lovely photos recently. Unfortunately mine are all packed away in one of the boxes.
> I have finished two scarves today and started one for a toy. Almost ready for my trip.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

martina said:


> Glad you are back Sam. But please don't overdo it. You don't want to have to visit the "spa" again. I agree about Turkey at Christmas, we are having Goose and pork, but I have contributed a Turducken for New Year, so will have it then. I love turkey, and sprouts and Christmas pudding and Christmas cake, along with vastly over decorated trees and all the other fun things. Guess I am still a child at heart. Hopefully my journey will go well tomorrow as we have been warned of storms on the way with travel disruption. Keep your fingers crossed for me. I hope all stay safe and well .


I am a kid at heart as well, love the trees and decorations. Absolutely loved seeing the windows all done up last year when I was in London. This year there are a couple stores that are doing decent decorations in their windows.
Please take care while traveling we want yo to make it there and back in one piece and healthy too. May you have dreams of lolly pops and sugar


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

martina said:


> Glad you are back Sam. But please don't overdo it. You don't want to have to visit the "spa" again. I agree about Turkey at Christmas, we are having Goose and pork, but I have contributed a Turducken for New Year, so will have it then. I love turkey, and sprouts and Christmas pudding and Christmas cake, along with vastly over decorated trees and all the other fun things. Guess I am still a child at heart. Hopefully my journey will go well tomorrow as we have been warned of storms on the way with travel disruption. Keep your fingers crossed for me. I hope all stay safe and well .


I am a kid at heart as well, love the trees and decorations. Absolutely loved seeing the windows all done up last year when I was in London. This year there are a couple stores that are doing decent decorations in their windows.
Please take care while traveling we want yo to make it there and back in one piece and healthy too. May you have lolly pop dreams.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is sad mary - but it sounds as though he lived life to the fullest as long as he could - and that in itself is it's own legacy.

sam



pacer said:


> Shirley....love the Christmas card and family photos.
> 
> Sam...welcome home. We missed you and prayed often for your return.
> 
> ...


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> No I still haven't found my book. I'm not going to sweat it though...if I find it in time great if not oh well....refusing to let anything rattle me in terms of gifts.


Don't blame you for not letting it spoil your enjoyment of
Christmas.
JuneK


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Christmas is truly about the children.

sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Pacer - such sad news; my hugs and prayers to the family of this fine young man.
> 
> Julie - Shirley - loved seeing your pictures; I have to dig some out sometime.
> 
> ...


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> This photo came through from Twitter- when you look carefully you can see the volcano- Taranaki. He has claimed a few more lives this year.


Looks peaceful....but that's obviously deceiving!
JK


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> remind me martina please - where are you going?
> 
> sam


Martina is off to London town to spend some time with her boys!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I am a kid at heart as well, love the trees and decorations. Absolutely loved seeing the windows all done up last year when I was in London. This year there are a couple stores that are doing decent decorations in their windows.
> Please take care while traveling we want yo to make it there and back in one piece and healthy too. May you have lolly pop dreams.


Hear hear! to the safe travel wish!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Looks peaceful....but that's obviously deceiving!
> JK


I think all mountains need to be treated with respect!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a brilliant color Julie - thanks so much for sharing. don't you just want to jump up and wallow in all the glorious color?

would love a yarn just that color - would make a smashing sweater/jumper.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Kaikoura sunset. today 21st December 2013, looking East.
> 
> This one is especially for Sam- he loves the photos from Kaikoura.
> 
> From now on our days get shorter- the weather usually gets hotter at least until February, sometimes longer- but the year is drawing to a close.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> what a brilliant color Julie - thanks so much for sharing. don't you just want to jump up and wallow in all the glorious color?
> 
> would love a yarn just that color - would make a smashing sweater/jumper.
> 
> sam


It would also work beautifully as a fairisle design!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I do love the snowman caren - does that mean you still have snow? ours is totally gone.

sam



NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a very icey Great Bend. The rain yesterday and freezing rain last night left a nice layer of ice on everything.
> It will be fun out doors today. Will try to get a couple photos when it gets light. It does sound very festive out there with the wind blowing the ice covered branches.
> 
> This mornings coffee thought was rather interesting. Moroccan tea to go with.
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Shame he wasn't an ex before he managed to destroy so much of your artwork. Some people are just evil.
> Junek


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## DaylilyDawn (Jul 23, 2011)

I am finished with all of my knitting gifts for my daughter-in-law, my son and grandson. They are being blocked now with a fan blowing on them so they will dry faster. I will get them wrapped and ready to go in the mail tomorrow. Daughter-in-law knows that they may not get there until after Christmas but she is OK with it. Son is on board the U.S.S. Jeffrey Dunham , a destroyer stationed at Norfolk, Va. 
Now I can take a few days off from knitting to rest my fingers before starting the tutorial for knitting gloves ona circular needle using Magic Loop technique. If any of you are interested in learning to knit gloves, it is just as easy as knitting mittens so come join all that are interested in Jan .


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Only you would be able to identify what is a window spot and what is not- the shots look as good as outside one's to me!


At one point I kept seeing spots on all my photos, come to find out there were specks of dirt on the lens it's self. I felt kind of silly not checking it before taking the camera for repairs.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Sam, so glad to see you with us. 
Pretty soft snow today. 
Loved the Christmas cake and purples granddaughter. 
Julie, that sounds so awful to have someone burn your things, like a bad movie!!
Poledra, how are ya doing??? 
Nanacaren and June, hope you both are having a nice evening.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

is there a way to watch it online? I have a radio but have no clue where to look.

sam



jheiens said:


> I, too, listen to the 9 Lessons and Carols on the radio, Kathleendoris. The programming for this season certainly adds to the joy of the day.
> 
> We will likely have a guests (extended family now), some of the families who shared Thanksgiving Day with us. They have no family who are close in distance or affection, so we have begun to fill that empty place in their life.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> I do love the snowman caren - does that mean you still have snow? ours is totally gone.
> 
> sam


We do have some snow it is under and inch plus of ice with predictions of snow over night :-D

Some of the damage to the trees in the back yard., there was just more loud cracks and falling noises out there.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I'd love to do a turducken sometime -- did you do the preparation yourself or have a butcher do it? I'm anxious to hear how you liked it.



martina said:


> Glad you are back Sam. But please don't overdo it. You don't want to have to visit the "spa" again. I agree about Turkey at Christmas, we are having Goose and pork, but I have contributed a Turducken for New Year, so will have it then. I love turkey, and sprouts and Christmas pudding and Christmas cake, along with vastly over decorated trees and all the other fun things. Guess I am still a child at heart. Hopefully my journey will go well tomorrow as we have been warned of storms on the way with travel disruption. Keep your fingers crossed for me. I hope all stay safe and well .


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Shame he wasn't an ex before he managed to destroy so much of your artwork. Some people are just evil.
> Junek


Missed this first time round, June! He was one very mixed up man. had been through a very serious psychological breakdown before I ever met him- but this largely explains how I got so trapped in the relationship. I never actually liked him in the way you should feel a warmth towards a person before you consider dating. I won't bore you with the details, but I know a lot of my problem at the time went back to it being so close to my father walking out on my mother. Also mum had never ever approved of any one I HAD dated until then, so when she tried to warn me I simply did not listen, mum was a registered Mental Nurse as well as Occupational Therapist- and had worked through WWll with soldiers, airmen and seamen ranging from malingerers to the seriously maimed. (Her Specialist who had employed her was granted a Nuffield Scholarship at the end of the war - his field was Orthopaedics) To her credit when I finally got 'out' from under with the children, she never once said 'I told you so', although she was quite entitled. She was my rock through her remaining years.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I'm sorry that Sean has gone into the hospital ...will definitely add him to my prayers. It's hard anytime but more so here at the holidays.
> JuneK


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hey five - so good to hear from you. healing energy surrounding your dad - and I know the prayers will be winging there way on his behalf. you take care and don't get sick yourself. be careful driving on those roads.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> Hi to my KTP family! I have been caught up in my life happenings here and have not had the energy to post. Here is a brief little note to you all.
> Some weeks ago my father nearly died and ended up in the hospital with severe infection running throughout his entire body. We could not get him to the hospital (an hour 20 minutes drive to the next town) in time as there was a blizzard going on and there were no ambulances running. The blessed doctor and nurses worked tirelessly in the ICU to bring him back. He was transferred to a nursing home this last Monday. He is still very weak, listless, and not interested in life. I have been driving Mom back and forth to see him several times a week for the last several weeks. Sometimes we stay overnight in a hotel rather than driving the long distance home again. One such drive took two hours because the roads were icy, snow-packed, etc. We had to wait while an accident scene was cleared so one lane of traffic could go through with a police escort.
> 
> Our winter is very bitter and cold with lots of snow. I have been running my taps so the water lines dont freeze up. Normally I dont need to start running them until the middle to end of January. I have been running them for a while now already.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

welcome woolyhat - did you join while I was gone? we love having new people join in our conversations - add a lot - we always have plenty of fresh hot tea and an empty chair at the table - so you stop by anytime - we'll be looking for you.

sam



woollyhat said:


> hello KateB your recipes look very tasty yum yum
> 
> Glad Sam is making progress, love to you sam you take good care of yourself and have a good rest.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

a very festive cake - little madam did a swell job.

sam



PurpleFi said:


> Good afteernoon from Surrey, it is still earlyish but getting very dark already. Sorry not to get on this morning but I was taking the gks back to their home. It is wet and windy outside, but we are home now with a nice fire going.
> 
> Sening healing vibes to those who need them and hugs to all.
> 
> Forgot to say I love all the photos and here are mine for today....


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm with you kate.

sam



KateB said:


> Peel sprouts?.....Don't they come in freezer bags? :shock: :lol:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I just spent a while looking all over for my crochet hood with no luck, only to lean over and have it fall out from behind my ear. Figures!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> We have the same kinds of things happen here (many are not aware of how the temperature drops as one ascends!). People fall or get lost and sometimes it is their last journey. Sad, but some don't learn.


as you yourself found out once, it can be as simple as having sufficient water, and not over-estimating how far you can travel on the outward journey. That was one summer from recall.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it looks really good just the way it is.

sam



HandyFamily said:


> Stefan, my husband, just made beans... am, I don't know how this should be called, but it's supposed to look like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Yes you surely should be in bed sleeping it is late. It is a winter wonderland but with that comes a price at times. Loss of many tree limbs, mother nature pruning the weaker branches. The biggest loss was one of my young cows had a branch fall on her, very sadly she didn't survive.
> Anyone out and about please be careful and give yourself plenty of time to get where yo are headed.
> Good night pleasant dreams of sugar plums and candy canes.


I am sorry to hear you have lost a heifer Caren, did you breed her yourself?


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Two days and a wakeup til Christmas. Hope everyone has most of their preps done. I made the snickerdoodle fudge today along with chocolate fudge with almonds, key lime bars and lemon bars. Plus a big batch of fajita seasoning mix. Will give some of each to my DD1, the two DGDs and my bff. Also will make pumpkin bars, pecan bars and cherry/chocolate fudge. All baking is from boxes and the fudge is the microwave recipe posted either here or on the KP. 

Prayers for all who are not feeling well, including extended family and friends. 

Safe travels for all who are off somewhere this holiday season. I have an appt for an alignment on my van tomorrow and will leave on Friday for my DS's to spend New Years with them.

The angel is crocheted and works up fast in yarn, 5 or 6 rows. The small one took longer because I am not used to working with tbread.

Love the ice pix but sure don't want to drive in it. Sorry about your cow, Caren. Hope there isn't any more damage at your place. 

Take care and Merry Christmas,

Kathy


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> as you yourself found out once, it can be as simple as having sufficient water, and not over-estimating how far you can travel on the outward journey. That was one summer from recall.


Yes, indeed! I had carried lots of water but the others had not...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I just spent a while looking all over for my crochet hood with no luck, only to lean over and have it fall out from behind my ear. Figures!


 :thumbup: I just did that yesterday, stuck it there to let the dogs out and forgot where it was. DJ just laughed.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Re: the ex- I have a lot of compassion for why he is as he is, but that is as far as it goes.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I usually just stick with olive oil which I love.

sam



Designer1234 said:


> I just answered this and it must be somewhere in space.
> 
> Pat's cardologist - who is one of the best in Canada told me to use Canola oil. I just went and checked the information from the heart function clinic that also looks after Pat -- it recommends Canola oil rather than other oils. What do you mean by rapeseed is all GM? what is GM???
> 
> So many opinions -- it is hard to know what to eat now a days. I rarely use crisco because it is a solid fat and the information from the heart clinic says that using liquid canola is better for you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> At one point I kept seeing spots on all my photos, come to find out there were specks of dirt on the lens it's self. I felt kind of silly not checking it before taking the camera for repairs.


 :lol: :hunf: 
oh boy! :-(


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

china just rejected an entire boatload of united state corn or wheat - can't remember which - which had been genetically modified. I don't think it is good to fool with mother nature.

sam



martina said:


> G.M. Stands for genetically modified. It is a way of altering a plant through a sort of cross breeding and is highly controversial in some places. There is a lot of info on the net.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Spider said:


> Sam, so glad to see you with us.
> Pretty soft snow today.
> Loved the Christmas cake and purples granddaughter.
> Julie, that sounds so awful to have someone burn your things, like a bad movie!!
> ...


especially as I trusted the neighbour's description of how he had leaped and danced around it. I did not even manage to get all my books out!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am sorry to hear you have lost a heifer Caren, did you breed her yourself?


Yes we did she was half Jersey and half black angus and a very good mother. Her baby is one of the steers from this year.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> :thumbup: I just did that yesterday, stuck it there to let the dogs out and forgot where it was. DJ just laughed.


I'm glad to know I'm not alone. :XD:



Lurker 2 said:


> Re: the ex- I have a lot of compassion for why he is as he is, but that is as far as it goes.


Oh, I do completely understand that one.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I just spent a while looking all over for my crochet hood with no luck, only to lean over and have it fall out from behind my ear. Figures!


 :?: :wink: :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Yes, indeed! I had carried lots of water but the others had not...


mmmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Two days and a wakeup til Christmas. Hope everyone has most of their preps done. I made the snickerdoodle fudge today along with chocolate fudge with almonds, key lime bars and lemon bars. Plus a big batch of fajita seasoning mix. Will give some of each to my DD1, the two DGDs and my bff. Also will make pumpkin bars, pecan bars and cherry/chocolate fudge. All baking is from boxes and the fudge is the microwave recipe posted either here or on the KP.
> 
> Prayers for all who are not feeling well, including extended family and friends.
> 
> ...


How was the fudge I have yet to make mine life got in my way. I have all the stuff to make my bars and squares and some fudge. I sit here ad listen to trees still breaking off and falling. One more just fell
Glad yo are not on the road in all this


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Yes we did she was half Jersey and half black angus and a very good mother. Her baby is one of the steers from this year.


That is really unfortunate!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Oh, I do completely understand that one.


You have my compassion.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> china just rejected an entire boatload of united state corn or wheat - can't remember which - which had been genetically modified. I don't think it is good to fool with mother nature.
> 
> sam


That is really bad but I can't say as I can blame them. Like you said it is not good to fool with Mother Nature.

Well good night everyone may, your dreams be merry and you wake refreshed and happy.

Healing energy and hugs to all. will see you on the morrow xx


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending healing energy to your son - that is not a good place to be.

I have no family either - with Rowena's death it made me the last on our section of the family tree - I have cousins that I would not know if they knocked me down in the middle of the street. kind of a strange feeling to be the last one.

sam



DaylilyDawn said:


> I am getting my grandson's last present made . It is the scarf he requested with his gloves and hat.I have been working on all of this and that is why I haven't been at the tea party.
> Sam I am glad to see that you are home and recovering fast.
> Zoe, my heart goes out to you sweetie, I am praying for your father to recover swiftly.
> My son's friend recently had twin boys who were premature. Hudson and Grayson, one weighed in at 2 lbs 8 ozs and the other at 2 lbs 4 oz. I made each one a blanket and hat to go with it and we took them to their mom in the hospital. She was so surprised and so happy when she saw them. I did both blankets in different patterns but used the same yarn and each blanket had one element of the other blanket in it
> ...


----------



## DaylilyDawn (Jul 23, 2011)

I am not with our family Sam. I do have my siblings 3 sisters and a brother. I have my dad's family that remains in W. VA cousins from his brothers and sisters kids. We found them on Facebook after my youngest sister did some research on my dad.I also have cousins on my mom's side and all of the extended family there.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

healing energy zooming to your nephew sean - positive energy to you and yours.

that was quite a sweet potato - I love sweet potatoes - baked - sour cream - yum.

waiting for a picture of the socks.

sam



Sorlenna said:


> I finally wrestled down that last sweet potato...I had to get out the soup pot to cook it even after it was cut up! :shock: It weighed 4.5 lbs...my daddy grew it in the compost.  Some of it will be roasted for dinner on Wednesday.
> 
> The socks are finished (no picture yet) and I'm not thrilled with them. They fit but could look better. They'll work for me, anyhow.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I am very bad - my pants and most of my shirts go to the dry cleaners.

sam



KateB said:


> Great photos from everyone and I love your little angels Kathy! So sorry to hear about your nephew's illness Sorlenna, I hope you get better news of him soon. Thanks for the card Shirley, I love Charlie Brown. I hope your journey goes as planned tomorrow Martina, the forecast doesn't sound good. Can you get there by bus? Lovely to have you back amongst us again Sam, but take it easy, you've had a hard time recently and we all want you to stay well. I got all my ironing finished (round of applause here) and all the glasses and Christmas crockery got washed, so not too much left to organise. I'm still wandering around the house sticking bits of tinsel around pictures and moving ornaments about - don't know why I'm bothering because when Luke comes he'll move them all for me! :roll:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> No I still haven't found my book. I'm not going to sweat it though...if I find it in time great if not oh well....refusing to let anything rattle me in terms of gifts.


We just bought the knit your dog book. :-D Great minds and all....


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

bonnie - backed sweet potatoes are wonderful with butter and sour cream.

they are always on the table at thanksgiving and Christmas after being fried in butter and brown sugar - at least that is the way I used to fix them.

sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Wow! What a buch of great photos, the old family ones, Chrstmas decorations & the ice storm.
> The ice looks so pretty but sure makes a wreck of things & it always seems to come when people want to travel. Our area has so far missed any of that. Very cold again this morning, -32C,-42with the wind chill but beautiful blue sky & sun.
> Kate what a pretty candle tree, I have not seen one like that before.
> 
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> I am very bad - my pants and most of my shirts go to the dry cleaners.
> 
> sam


Hi Sam!!!! Welcome back, missed you big time!!! Take it easy and do what Heidi tells you. Hugs.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending angels to guide your way.

sam



martina said:


> Glad you are back Sam. But please don't overdo it. You don't want to have to visit the "spa" again. I agree about Turkey at Christmas, we are having Goose and pork, but I have contributed a Turducken for New Year, so will have it then. I love turkey, and sprouts and Christmas pudding and Christmas cake, along with vastly over decorated trees and all the other fun things. Guess I am still a child at heart. Hopefully my journey will go well tomorrow as we have been warned of storms on the way with travel disruption. Keep your fingers crossed for me. I hope all stay safe and well .


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm so sorry caren - she went down fast I hope - it will be a bit before you can get her in the ground.

sam



NanaCaren said:


> Yes you surely should be in bed sleeping it is late. It is a winter wonderland but with that comes a price at times. Loss of many tree limbs, mother nature pruning the weaker branches. The biggest loss was one of my young cows had a branch fall on her, very sadly she didn't survive.
> Anyone out and about please be careful and give yourself plenty of time to get where yo are headed.
> Good night pleasant dreams of sugar plums and candy canes.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is good - family is good.

I have the daughters and family and you people as my extended family so I am not really alone. 12 grandchildren can keep on from feeling lonely. lol although - they are getting a little rowdy next door - too close to the big day for them to stay too quiet.

sam



DaylilyDawn said:


> I am not with our family Sam. I do have my siblings 3 sisters and a brother. I have my dad's family that remains in W. VA cousins from his brothers and sisters kids. We found them on Facebook after my youngest sister did some research on my dad.I also have cousins on my mom's side and all of the extended family there.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I am caught up - wonderful.

think Heidi and alexis must still be shopping - they left mid afternoon. hopefully she gets most of what I need. if not I will go out tomorrow for a short while.

the house is quiet tonight - my house that is - the animals are all somewhere sound asleep.

think I will go out and knit for a bit - hopefully no one is asleep on the couch - they will need to find somewhere else.

sam


----------



## Glennys 2 (Jan 1, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> I think there were two things that were different with us and that time -- first of all - divorce was not an option - rarely did couples get divorced - (often lived in misery -as there was no place for a woman and children to go) and often in cases like ours, family members interfered . We were in the service -- our families were both in Calgary - and we were never stationed at home. So, it was just the two of us making a life together. We had no one but each other and we therefore worked through problems and differences. We had some very sad times the first few years but he was like a rock for me and me for him. It bound us together -- Also he always has shown me how he felt about me and visa versa. I can dislike him sometimes and he me but we always love each other -- big difference than just disliking.
> 
> I admire him and respect him and Trust him - which is huge in a marriage- he also makes me laugh. I can be spitting mad (which I have known to be) and he can have me laughing in 2 minutes - also the other way around. so, we are lucky.
> 
> ...


I also agree with you 100% Shirley. My husband was in the Air Force when we got married almost 56 yrs ago and we had to depend on each other. I was talking to a young couple yesterday whe are getting married on the 3rd of January and told them that marriage is not 50/50 it is 100/100. They seemed to agree with me. I hope that they mean it.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

It is cold here, but so far no freezing rain. The pictures look beautiful, but I know how hard it is on the trees and animals. I have been in my house since 1977 and this is the first time I have ever had tree damage from an ice storm. I guess I'm lucky, but I need to call and get it all taken care of before I get a letter from the city! 

I hope everyone is being safe. So many things going on, and often we get into a hurry, and forget all about our safety. I guess this sort of goes with the mountain climbers. There are just a lot of stupid people in this world. And yet, I have done my share of foolish things. Thankfully, God has watched out for me, and my mom never found out!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The brilliant thing with Skype- is you start to be able to 'read' the person's 'body language' - their mannerisms and other things that the written word disguises! It WAS great to talk, Shirley!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I have never heard of there being toxins in beans, other than the toxic fumes the " musical fruit " can produce. I put a tablespoon of vinegar in the water I soak the beans in, this is to cut down on the amount of gas they produce. You must rinse the beans well to get the vinegar off or there will be some change in taste


We used to cook them in the crock pot all the time, I agree with the vinegar in the soaking water, Dad also always put a little vinegar on his beans when eating them too though, so you know that I do also.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

pacer said:


> Shirley..... Tonight I found out that a very special young man passed away today. He graduated with Matthew and had about every honor one could achieve. He had a lung transplant his junior year of high school and was finally off of oxygen for the first time in years. Eventually his body rejected the organ and he had incurred a type of cancer that can sometimes take place in transplant patients so it made him ineligible for another transplant. He had a special graduation ceremony at Thanksgiving time for completing his college requirements. The college officials came to his home to conduct the ceremony as this young man was getting weaker and could not endure a big ceremony. He wanted to become a doctor at one point. Believe it or not but he played saxaphone in the high school band even though he was on oxygen. He touched everyone's heart as he was helpful and courteous. I will truly miss this young man. This is so hard on our community to lose this guy. Visitation will be Sunday night and I have a feeling it will be huge. So sorry to ramble on about this so close to the holidays. This is not cheerful news but has truly touched me.
> 
> I have not kept up at all with the tea party and this coming week will be a challenge as well. I will check to see if Matthew wants to attend the visitation. I doubt I can get off from work for the funeral though.


So sorry to hear of this young man's passing. I was not aware that there was a cancer link to transplants... He sounds like a truly exceptional young man who lived life to the fullest, despite his limitations.... It is no wonder you are touched. It certainly makes you take time out to appreciate your own family... His story certainly touched me as well.....


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> This is a picture taken from my front window. It snowed heavily last night. Church was cancelled. The plows haven't been through yet; it has stopped for the moment although more is expected throughout the day.
> 
> Our DD is supposed to be flying in from San Francisco on the 24th so we are keeping our fingers crossed.
> 
> ...


How beautiful, hope that your DD can make it in with no problem.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)




----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I have been out to get a couple photos then right back inside. There is a lot more damage in other areas around me.


It is deceptively beautiful when it's like that, it looks so peaceful but with limbs cracking and falling, it anything but peaceful.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> A snowy morning here, but not as nasty as those of you in the north and east. I love watching the storm clouds over this craggy mountain I can see from my window. Thought you might like it as well.


Very pretty. Is it your snow that came through here?  We didn't get much, just an inch or so, the dogs were rather surprised when they went out this afternoon, it had been so sunny earlier and then they went out to white stuff coming down, poor Wicket looked like he was going to turn and come right back in.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Thank the good lord that your family is safe. Hope everyone stays safe until this very nasty spell of weather is over! 45 min. isn't that long if she's safe!
> JuneK


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

nicho said:


> I have spent the past week indulging in nostalgia as I removed lots of photos from one of those sticky albums and scanned them to the computer. The automatic color resoration has brought so many of them back to life.
> 
> Might not get time to check back in the next few days with Christmas celebrations starting in earnest for us tomorrow, so to all of you I send my best wishes for a happy Christmas and wishing everyone a healthy and peace-filled 2014. Take care everyone!


That sounds like a wonderful program.. I have so many albums like that and have tried to remove photos to split between the girls. YUCK.....

Hope you have a wonderful Christmas....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Railyn said:


> [
> 
> Gwenie, arthur is visiting with me too. Sure do wish he would go home. Came to visit and never went home.
> .
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi Sam!!!! Welcome back, missed you big time!!! Take it easy and do what Heidi tells you. Hugs.


Great cartoon, Kaye.
I agree, take it easy, Sam

Caren, so sorry you lost your cow, 
I was chatting with my cousin on FB, her husband works for Ontario hydro, sounds like there is a real mess there too. There were photos of an entire street filled with tree limbs.


----------



## DaylilyDawn (Jul 23, 2011)

I found a picture of my mother , my self and my older sister can just be seen in it and my little sister at the time. It was taken at my grandmother's house. I recognize the column you can see in the picture. I need to scan it into the computer.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Railyn said:


> [
> 
> Gwenie, arthur is visiting with me too. Sure do wish he would go home. Came to visit and never went home.
> .
> ...


Not sure what TIA's are, but hope that your DH doe not have pneumonia...

Sounds like you will have a very nice Christmas..... We will start at DD's and end here. We are only 8 miles apart and our other DD is not much farther and will spend the night at her sister's.....


----------



## DaylilyDawn (Jul 23, 2011)

I scanned my photo and I posting it here


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> So sorry to hear of this young man's passing. I was not aware that there was a cancer link to transplants... He sounds like a truly exceptional young man who lived life to the fullest, despite his limitations.... It is no wonder you are touched. It certainly makes you take time out to appreciate your own family... His story certainly touched me as well.....


There seems to be a link between the anti rejection drugs & cancer. I have known about a few cases here, also one woman had a liver transplant & some of the drugs she was on caused her to need a. Kidney transplant. Some people just never seem to get a break. I guess we should count our blessings that my family & I have generally good health.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> That sounds like a wonderful program.. I have so many albums like that and have tried to remove photos to split between the girls. YUCK.....
> 
> Hope you have a wonderful Christmas....


If we had only known what a pain in the butt those sticky albums were going to be we would sure have avoided them, I have several. I made copies of a bunch of old photos & want to do an album for each of my boys, have the abums, just have to get at it. Hopefully in the new year I will quit porcrastinating


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> That sounds like a wonderful program.. I have so many albums like that and have tried to remove photos to split between the girls. YUCK.....
> 
> Hope you have a wonderful Christmas....


If we had only known what a pain in the butt those sticky albums were going to be we would sure have avoided them, I have several. I made copies of a bunch of old photos & want to do an album for each of my boys, have the abums, just have to get at it. Hopefully in the new year I will quit procrastinating

Sam, & Sorlenna, I will have to buy some sweet potatoes next time I get to the city & try them some other ways you have suggested. Not sure if I will get Delbert to try them. He is kind of a regular meat & potatoes guy.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Fed Ex story...got a package tonight and as it is Christmas we opened the letter envelope but could see it wasn't a present and wrapping looked like an order. Looked at the name and it was for a different address one number off. Now normally I correct the mistake and take it to the person, but think the problem never gets better when we don't let the company know, so I called them and told them expecting a driver to come right back. It was only around 6pm. Told them it would be on our front porch. Overnight delivery and urgent. I told them how it was marked and that the driver couldn't be too far away. Expected the driver to come right back but he never came. Now somebody paid for special delivery and they know it wasn't delivered and didn't come to deliver it. I'm so surprised. I expected more from Fed Ex. I'll probably end up taking it across the street as I would have done. Our mail gets delivered wrong too and we correct it but then nobody ever knows and it doesn't get better, so think I will start doing the same with the regular mail too. Guess they can't correct it if they don't know it.
> 
> Time to go to bed. Night all.


We don't have trouble with Fed Ex but our mail is horrific. We now take. Our bills to the post office instead of putting them I the box. On more than one occasion though, DH's prescriptions have not made it through and that can really be a problem..... When I ran into the post office last week, there was only one clerk working... At Christmas..... It is not a big station, and I fear we will lose it. I'm not fond of doing bills on computer, but think that is going to happen soon...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a very icey Great Bend. The rain yesterday and freezing rain last night left a nice layer of ice on everything.
> It will be fun out doors today. Will try to get a couple photos when it gets light. It does sound very festive out there with the wind blowing the ice covered branches.
> 
> This mornings coffee thought was rather interesting. Moroccan tea to go with.
> ...


That is my kind of snowman! We will make one just like it next time we have snow in Dallas....a

Irish DH loves the coffee cup.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> We don't have trouble with Fed Ex but our mail is horrific. We now take. Our bills to the post office instead of putting them I the box. On more than one occasion though, DH's prescriptions have not made it through and that can really be a problem..... When I ran into the post office last week, there was only one clerk working... At Christmas..... It is not a big station, and I fear we will lose it. I'm not fond of doing bills on computer, but think that is going to happen soon...


Last week they announce big cuts to Canada Post & rates go up to $1/letter. I think they are tryingto price it out of existance, parcels are already very exensive. They are going to eliminate door to door delivery in the cities which will cause trouble for the elderly. We have already had Saturday delivery eliminated a few yrs ago but the post office in town was open on Sat. Morning, now they have closed it. That was the only time I could pick up parcels when was working as I didn't get back to twn in time during the week. Here FedEx is not a good option as it is dropped off in Saskatoon, 160 miles away, then sent on the bus that ony comes 3 ties a week.
My husband will not do computer banking but I pay most bills that way. He is afraid accounts may be hacked but the credit union assures me this will not happen & is insured if any probem occurs.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> At 28 F wet degrees out side, it seems we're descending into winter!!
> 
> Had a great night of sleep and ready to go this a.m.. The Legos are already out (7:30 a.m.) and spread on the floor to make a zoo. DD will be over later this a.m. - time to make some French toast for breakfast and then on to gingerbread cookies.
> 
> Some good news...DD was selected to stay and end out the research project (possibly be sold to another pharmaceutical company) so will be working for another 3 months before her severance will kick in. This gives her more time to look elsewhere as well as research other positions within the same company. It will all work out---but I don't think she's down from the shock of it yet....she's been set back on her heels a bit..


So glad to hear that there will be more time to pursue options. It is always a shock to lose a job..... but something that happens frequently in this day and age......

This is the first year in a long time that DH has not done some sort of gingerbread structure with the girls..... I do love gingerbread, including the very thin cookies you can buy at Ikea......


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

jknappva said:


> Thanks for the lovely coffee. I hope you don't lose too many tree limbs. I might have to get some hot coffee since my daughter has turned the air conditioner on and I'm cold!!! It's 71 F here at 7:45 am! Crazy weather...supposed to be near 80F this afternoon....we broke the high temperature record yesterday...the record was 71F, we reached 73F. The record for today is 76F so we're expected to break that,too.
> JuneK


Golly! Dont you get very cold weather where you are?

It is 18c here in Sunny Australia (not) today and I have a cardigan on! LOL. And its out summer! :shock:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Last week they announce big cuts to Canada Post & rates go up to $1/letter. I think they are tryingto price it out of existance, parcels are already very exensive. They are going to eliminate door to door delivery in the cities which will cause trouble for the elderly. We have already had Saturday delivery eliminated a few yrs ago but the post office in town was open on Sat. Morning, now they have closed it. That was the only time I could pick up parcels when was working as I didn't get back to twn in time during the week. Here FedEx is not a good option as it is dropped off in Saskatoon, 160 miles away, then sent on the bus that ony comes 3 ties a week.
> My husband will not do computer banking but I pay most bills that way. He is afraid accounts may be hacked but the credit union assures me this will not happen & is insured if any probem occurs.


How are you supposed to take delivery of your mail in Urban areas!?


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Hi to my KTP family! I have been caught up in my life happenings here and have not had the energy to post. Here is a brief little note to you all.
> Some weeks ago my father nearly died and ended up in the hospital with severe infection running throughout his entire body. We could not get him to the hospital (an hour 20 minutes drive to the next town) in time as there was a blizzard going on and there were no ambulances running. The blessed doctor and nurses worked tirelessly in the ICU to bring him back. He was transferred to a nursing home this last Monday. He is still very weak, listless, and not interested in life. I have been driving Mom back and forth to see him several times a week for the last several weeks. Sometimes we stay overnight in a hotel rather than driving the long distance home again. One such drive took two hours because the roads were icy, snow-packed, etc. We had to wait while an accident scene was cleared so one lane of traffic could go through with a police escort.
> 
> Our winter is very bitter and cold with lots of snow. I have been running my taps so the water lines dont freeze up. Normally I dont need to start running them until the middle to end of January. I have been running them for a while now already.
> ...


Zoe, so sorry to hear about your dad and do hope that his spirits will lift as his body heals..... It is a shame there is not a facility closer to you so that you could visit without so much driving. Please be very careful.....


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> I have been out to get a couple photos then right back inside. There is a lot more damage in other areas around me.


Beautiful pictures.... but I am SO glad we dont get that sort of weather. Brrr


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I lost a lot of my paintings when the ex had a bonfire after I had gone to Christchurch. The neighbours saw him dancing around it. He managed even to burn my tramping boots. And sadly a rather fine oil painting I had done as an 8 year old.


 :thumbdown:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Golly! Dont you get very cold weather where you are?
> 
> It is 18c here in Sunny Australia (not) today and I have a cardigan on! LOL. And its out summer! :shock:


Have you sorted the DPN - circular issue?
I am not surprised you have your cardigan on- I spent much of today wearing my Aran jumper!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> I should just start reading here where it would be easier to catch up and then go back and forth on the other two - uph - sounds like a plan.
> 
> golly - it's good to be back with all of you again.
> 
> sam


And it is good to have you back on here Sam. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Have you sorted the DPN - circular issue?
> I am not surprised you have your cardigan on- I spent much of today wearing my Aran jumper!


Hi Julie, I have started a bonnett done on straight needles, call me chicken. LOL. When things quieten down and I can think better, I will have a go. I reckon I will do them on circular then change to dpns as we discussed. OR... my neighbour popped in earlier and she says that she does those type of hats, but just uses straight needles and sews a seam.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Great advice....I'll be checking at our local Binny's which has a very large selection of booze; it's the only place I can find the pear cider.


Just saw pear cider at Trader Joe's on Wed. Hope you are staying warm and don't have a lot of driving to do with all the bad weather....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> We very rarely had anything but beer and whiskey as the way of alcohol around the farm...but Mom would buy Mogan David wine for Christmas Eve dinner which was always after the midnight mass---always had fried shrimp and the Mogan David wine---even the little kids were allowed a sip or two. I remember as a teenager thinking that a whole glass would be okay...slept away that Christmas afternoon.


Good old Morgan David.... That is what we used in the little tiny cups for communion at the church....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> I know - but the funny thing is that Stefan, who does most of the cooking home, didn't even think thee was a way of squashing before blenders... and noone wants to even taste most of my cooking - but I'm so good at the theory... :-D
> 
> And thanks for the nice welcome - it was only yesterday that I realized why I'm not seeing the tea party, I wasn't subscribed to the section...


Mt DH does the cooking too.. Which can have some interesting results. Tonight was a disaster... As he did some rice mixture in the. Crock pot with what I think was goose. I spit out one bite before he went and made me a different meal,,,,YUCK..... Most of the time is good though.... Just a little lacking in the fruit and veggie department.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi Julie, I have started a bonnett done on straight needles, call me chicken. LOL. When things quieten down and I can think better, I will have a go. I reckon I will do them on circular then change to dpns as we discussed. OR... my neighbour popped in earlier and she says that she does those type of hats, but just uses straight needles and sews a seam.


I guess if you start with what you are most comfortable with, and later on when life hopefully is more settled, try the pattern with the DPN's or magic loop.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

jknappva said:


> We had the same problem with margarine many years ago. I remember when I was a child, my mother, when 'oleomargarine' was finally allowed on the market, having to mix this white 'stuff' with a packet of yellow food coloring to make it look like what we consider margarine today!
> Same story as NZ, the influence of the dairy industry!
> JuneK


I thought that yellow dye was just done in IL and other to states next to WI... the oleo was white so as to never be mistaken for butter.....

Speaking of colored food, do you remember when the hot dog water turned red from all the dye?


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Dangit, just wrote note and cell and landline wrang at same time . And lost note.
> Had first watercolor lesson today. We just went over supplies and everyone's experiences.
> Fifteen minutes before class Maya bit me. I thought it might need stitches but chose to go to art class first as teacher is an ex OR NURSE. She thought it might too.
> So spent two and a half hours in ER. They just butterflies it as skin so thin and no subs fat. Gave me script for anti biotic. I'm fine. Just tired and I have to go to dinner party at five.
> Really would like a stress releasing walk with Maya and a nap. But they aren't happening. Maya is a lamb and would never hurt me intentionally. She was trying to get a rope toy I was holding.


Sorry to hear of your bite but glad it was just an accident and not a recurring problem with Maya... I remember dad always did butterfly bandages on my cuts as a child... A few of them might have healed a little better with real stitches though!!!!! Hope you enjoy the dinner out once you get there. You have had a very full day....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I still use butter, sparingly, but I need the real stuff!


My grandfather was a miller for Pillsbury and grandma was an excellent cook. So lots of good food and good bread in that house. Only butter was used so mom always had real butter, even when dad was told to use margarine, we just had "his and hers" butter dishes on the table.

I need the real stuff too, though I do try to keep it to a tablespoon a day....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

StellaK said:


> This a response to something that came up in the last tea party. The children's charity that Robin McGraw (Dr. Phil's wife) is involved with is Children's Advocacy. I worked with them for 2 1/2 years. After extensive training, you are able to serve as an advocate for a child in court. The children we helped were all in foster care. It is really gut-wrenching as there never seems a really good solution or placement for the child. The Federal government's mandate is to reunite the child with their parents but few ever really clean up their acts to become responsible parents. I spent many hours sitting outside courtrooms and then to find out the hearing was cancelled due to a no-show of parents. You are authorized to gather info, such as police reports and medical background; and then file reports with the court. It is all very time-consuming and emotionally difficult. You are the voice for that child in court. There are other ways to help and fund-raising is an important one of them.


Thanks for the info. I didn't realize it was the same one we do things for, as ours has a brick and mortar building and is also used as a place for court appointed, monitored visitation and other activities for the children.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone, up to page 7. Just thought I would jump on here while I have some lunch. Found a couple of old photos....
> 
> Oops.. didnt realize they would come out that big and sorry the second one is a bit blurry.


Great picture of your mother and the one of her parents is charming. Love your grandmother's hairstyle.....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> The weather is a little bit nasty today, it is only getting worse over night. I am so glad I have a generator. Chrissy is home I am happy, not sure about Sara-Mae she has yet to call in and let me know. Hope she calls soon.
> 
> http://blogs.northcountrypublicradio.org/inbox/2013/12/21/north-country-braces-for-ice-storm/
> 
> Sara-Mae just walked through the door, guess she is coming home. She said it took them 45 minutes for a 20-25 minute drive. Life is good everyone is home and accounted for. :lol: :lol:


So glad they are all home anD safe. Those pictures look very similar to what we had last week with the ice storms.....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

It is almost 1 AM and I am just to page 21 so will have to finish catching up in the morning or after tomorrow's work is done. 

I did want to post a couple pictures do Christmas knitting before wrapping. The first is the scarf I did for DD with two yarns held together, one a mohair type and the other a metallic.... The second is the boot cuffs and hat for one GD and then there are some other boot cuffs. I really like the way the owls came out and the blue pair. There will be a hat or mitts to go with owls, but going to let GF pick which she would like and do them between Christmas and New Year.... Just have a few more rows to do on cable headband and then sew on buttons, that will be tomorrow evening's knitting.

The scarf is rally a lovely aqua color and the metallic has several colors in it. Just hard to photograph. The last picture does a better job of snowing lace pattern in hat. not the best yarn choice for the hat, though it is a very nice hand dyed wool. She wanted a burgundy and this was as close as I could find in the stores....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Double post so I will edit it by mentioning that I did do the table piece in above pictures. The center snowflake was paper pieced with white satin.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Hello,
> 
> Have been reading (really just scanning) last week's and this week's posts. Busy with work and then van problems. But all fixed now (wrote with crossed fingers) and I am on my two week vacation. Christmas with my girls and New Years with my son.
> 
> ...


Glad the van problems are fixed and that you are having a nice long break.

So glad to hear that you saw Sam and that he is looking good.....

Love the angels..... Those will be such a nice addition to the packages.....

Merry Christmas to you and a Happy New Year...


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

:-D Hi all. Great to hear Sam home and getting better.

Julie, love the new avatar. Been busy last few days helping Mum get ready to go to beach house for a week. Mum and dsf left this morning and I am enjoying house to myself for the night.

Tomorrow, furbaby & I join them, my sister, 5 nieces and bil for a few days. Packing is a pain as I have to fit everything except furbaby into shopping trolley as catching barge as walk on to the island.

It will be noisy and fun.

On a more serious note, have seen the weather reports for US, such wild and unusual weather. If any of you are caught in this, stay safe and warm.

I hope everyone has plans for next few days and will have someone to spend it with. I know how lonely this time of year can be for some.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

I am posting this now.... I hope everyone has a Merry Christmas and stay safe and well. For those of you over there... stay warm, and for those of you over here... stay cool.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I had the opposite problem with mince pies, Caren! When my Australian son-in-law (now ex. I am happy to say!) was living with us, I made the usual mince pies for Christmas. Knowing that he didn't like fruit of any description, when I put them on the table, I asked if he knew about mince pies. "Oh, hell, yes!", came the reply, "We have these at home." He took one, bit into it and immediately spat it out in disgust. He had assumed that they were made with minced beef! I had done my best to warn him, but I think he always thought it was the evil mother-in-law playing a mean trick on him. :thumbdown:
> 
> I hope you are soon feeling better!


The pies made with mince are meat pies for me and those with mincemeat are mince pies (which are the sweet oens eaten at Christmas time).

I'm sure she won't mind but this delicious recipe was sent me by one of our Adelaide KPers. A very nice way of using mince that is totally different. I didn't actually realise it had it in there until looking at the recipe- wondered what gave them the lovely flavour. She did them as little ones for us.
But you will need to work out for yourself what you could use in place of the gingernuts. Any sweet biscuit crumb would do, though the ginegernuts were a part of the lovlieness of them. But everything else should be self explanatory.

Christmas Cheesecake.
250g gingernut biscuits, crushed finely, 1/2 tsp powdered ginger, 100g butter, melted and cooled. Mix all together, and either press into the greased base of a 22cm springform pan, or 15 cupcake cases.
500g cream cheese, at room temperature, 1/2 cup raw sugar, 2 eggs, 2/3 cup sour cream, 1 cup prepared fruit mince.
Using electric beaters, beat the cream cheese and sugar together until smooth, add eggs and beat until combined, stir in sour cream and fruit mince and stir to combine. Pour the mixture over the biscuit base(s).
Bake in a 160C oven for 50 - 60 minutes or until firm, (large cake) and around 30 minutes for the cupcake size. When cooked turn off oven, and leave cheesecake in the oven to cool, with the door ajar.
When cold, decorate with whipped cream and your choice of toppings.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> The fish lips kiss heel is not my favorite so far (have done four of them now), though it may just be that I am not happy with the look of it, as I am usually not with anything I do the first few times. Ah well. Perhaps I shall try again and perhaps not. I want to try out the Sweet Tomato heel also; I have a video of that and will watch that a few times. At any rate, these are nearly done--am on the second cuff, and then we will see what's next. I am not gifting knitting this year, and it has actually been a bit freeing overall with no strict deadlines.
> 
> Gwen, I hope your computer woes are soon mended.
> 
> ...


I've got about 1/2 way through a Sweet Tomato Heel and not got back to it. But one thing I have realsied is that it will not work well with the self stripping and self patterning yarns because after each wedge you do a couple of rounds and then back to a wedge only on the heel stitches, so instead of one break only you do a couple of rows only 2 or 3 times. May be OK with the varigated patterns, but not those with a definite repeat.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 11:10pm here and I have some catching up to do. When I was on last it was only to page 5.
> 
> Slept in and had a busy day, had to work tonight.
> 
> Here are a few pictures I took this morning, as we have been getting the freezing rain. It started Friday and is supposed to keep going through tomorrow as well.


The advantage of all the different photos is that we get to see the lovleyliness of the snow, ice etc without experiencing the not so lovely aspects of it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Double post so I will edit it by mentioning that I did do the table piece in above pictures. The center snowflake was paper pieced with white satin.


That is lovely work Jynx. I don't recall seeing your handiwork before- but then I don't spend much time on the main forum and may well have missed things! I really love the patchworking.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> To each his own and I believe that -find what works for you. My daughter tries different diets (doesn't need to lose weight in my opinion, and always goes on all the new food suggestions. She is on a diet right now where she fasts for 2 days, eats a bit, then fasts another two days then can eat what she likes. She does lose weight - but I can't see how it can be good for her health. I asked my doctor about it and he felt it was a very poor idea - as fasting and then eating is not a good idea for overall lifetime health in his opinion. .


Whereas my doctor is quite happy with me being a similar one.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Gwennie, love your attitude. Not let anything bother you.
> Marilyn, I'm with you anytime I could get a chance to go to Hawaii I'd go.
> The vitamins and turmeric I take are ok by my doctor.
> Do appreciate the warning. I have gained ten pounds since Nov. And not a happy camper. Tempting to take a "magic " pilll. Will go back to weight watchers after Christmas.
> ...


Some of that weight may go if you can stay off the prednisolone. And keep a close on the dog bite- if it looks at all questionable get it checked. Healing could well be delayed for you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> :-D Hi all. Great to hear Sam home and getting better.
> 
> Julie, love the new avatar. Been busy last few days helping Mum get ready to go to beach house for a week. Mum and dsf left this morning and I am enjoying house to myself for the night.
> 
> ...


I have posted so many avatar photos this last few days I had to stop and think- now which one would you be referring to- but I guess it has to be the current egg cozies! They were an Easter gift for the GK's in the year of the Dragon- hence the Dragon Character in the Chinese and the Japanese colours. The other two were black and silver for the DGS - which is significant to most New Zealanders (for the silver fern) and pink and purple for DGD being her favourites.
Sounds interesting having to pack everything into a shopping trolley! How does 'furbaby' travel?
Do enjoy your time on the island- and we expect photos when you return!!!!!!!!
Happy Christmas!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I am posting this now.... I hope everyone has a Merry Christmas and stay safe and well. For those of you over there... stay warm, and for those of you over here... stay cool.


I like the idea of the 'double entendre' of stay cool!
Happy Christmas Cathy, in case I forget closer to the time!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

have bookmarked page 38, for your cheesecake recipe, darowil- sounds like one I will be trying some day. but my efforts tomorrow will be the lemon madeira and cherry cup cakes, with cream cheese icing. I now have some very snazzy cup cake cases- with poker dots and some with stripes in red.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> That is really bad but I can't say as I can blame them. Like you said it is not good to fool with Mother Nature.


Except it is like calling the pot black- China aren't known for being too fussy what they add to food products themselves!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I like the idea of the 'double entendre' of stay cool!
> Happy Christmas Cathy, in case I forget closer to the time!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Except it is like calling the pot black- China aren't known for being too fussy what they add to food products themselves!


I imagine it was more of a political statement over something or other. I have only been watching aljazeera and have fluked documentaries, so am a bit out of touch with the world at present!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> So sorry to hear of this young man's passing. I was not aware that there was a cancer link to transplants... He sounds like a truly exceptional young man who lived life to the fullest, despite his limitations.... It is no wonder you are touched. It certainly makes you take time out to appreciate your own family... His story certainly touched me as well.....


Unfortunately the drugs they need to take to stop rejection of the transplanted organ decrease the immune response (as that is what causes the rejection- the body recognizes a foreign body and develops immunity to it- and then it is rejected). And decreased immunity leds to increased cancer risk.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Golly! Dont you get very cold weather where you are?
> 
> It is 18c here in Sunny Australia (not) today and I have a cardigan on! LOL. And its out summer! :shock:


Lovely day here today- a long sleeved shirt but that has been good all day.
However we are warming up to 34 for Christmas- low to mid 90s. But we can stay inside all day- and Vicky has a good air conditioner so that won't matter too much.


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

purple and all the others in the British Isles. I hope you are safe and remain so. This record low pressure over the atlantic has brewed such a fierce storm. England and wales are to get strong winds and heavy rain. it's grim here in N. Ireland this morning but may ease in the afternoon. please take all precautions.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> purple and all the others in the British Isles. I hope you are safe and remain so. This record low pressure over the atlantic has brewed such a fierce storm. England and wales are to get strong winds and heavy rain. it's grim here in N. Ireland this morning but may ease in the afternoon. please take all precautions.


Thanks Valerie, it's wet and windy here. Luckily we don't have aany travelling to do over the next few days, just to my DDs on CHristmas Day and she only lives 15 minutes away.
Thanks also for the heads up on Lidl's wool sale, might have to have a look. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from wet and windy Surrey. Hope everyone is getting themselves organized for Christmas. I've just a couple of cakes to make.
Jynx love all your knitting, how on earth did you fit ll that in with your busy schedule. Hope your Mum is doing ok.
I'm off to get my hair cut but in the meantime Monday photos (taken in the sunshine yesterday)...


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

KateB said:


> Railyn - I hope your DH's tests turn out ok and that he doesn't develop pneumonia. Take care of yourself too, and I hope you both have a lovely Christmas Day with your family. {{{hugs}}}


Know that feeling, watched dm with an uncontrolled coughing fit this morning which has gradually gotten worse. It occurred to me that she might be getting wrong treatment - her episode reminded me of what I went through before my diagnosis of heart failure and reflux. Once reflux is treated properly, the cough went away. I know when reflux is playing up, cough gets worse. Hope this is dm problem, that is treatable.

Hope Railyn's dh is diagnosed and treated successfully.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

KateB said:


> Peel sprouts?.....Don't they come in freezer bags? :shock: :lol:


 :shock: ummm do you have to peel brussels spouts - I cut in half and steam in microwave steamer. The only other prep I do is to trim the cut end if it jeeds shortening


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from wet and windy Surrey. Hope everyone is getting themselves organized for Christmas. I've just a couple of cakes to make.
> Jynx love all your knitting, how on earth did you fit ll that in with your busy schedule. Hope your Mum is doing ok.
> I'm off to get my hair cut but in the meantime Monday photos (taken in the sunshine yesterday)...


Good morning, lovely, even wet.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Good morning from a wild and wet Scotland - typical Christmas and New Year weather! Got house cleaning to do today and of course I've discovered one or two bits that I've forgotten to buy, so another trip to the supermarket will be in order. :shock: I hate going this near to Christmas, the place is a madhouse with people stocking up as if there was going to be a siege....and they're open again on Boxing Day! It'll be the same before New Year and, again, they're only closed for one day. Up here New Year is almost as big a celebration as Christmas and in days gone by it was bigger. When my mother was young (1930's) most people had to work on Christmas Day, but 1st January was a holiday!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Good morning from no power Great Bend. The area has been without normal power since 01:54 this morning. Most of my nieghbours won't notice because their farm generators will have kicked on. 

This mornings coffee is served.


Healing hugs and energy to all.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from no power Great Bend. The area has been without normal power since 01:54 this morning. Most of my nieghbours won't notice because their farm generators will have kicked on.
> 
> This mornings coffee is served.
> 
> Healing hugs and energy to all.


Good morning Caren, glad you have a generator, it would not be a good time, well no time really is a good time, to be without power. Love the coffee, the first one is sweet, the second one just looks yummy. I'm on my second cup this morning, I decided to stay up and work on Aunts sweater after David left for work. 
Have a great day.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> What can't you do with them?  Baked as a sweet with brown sugar and marshmallows, mashed with garlic/butter/black pepper, muffins, cakes, pies...fried like hash browns and oven fried in strips! I have replaced pumpkin and potatoes both in recipes with them. Love love love sweet potatoes!
> 
> Today will be coconut pie, so off I go again.
> 
> Thanks for all the wishes for Sean. The family needs a Christmas miracle, and if anyone can make one happen, it's this group!


From your lips to God's ears,


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> china just rejected an entire boatload of united state corn or wheat - can't remember which - which had been genetically modified. I don't think it is good to fool with mother nature.
> 
> sam


As many babies as China poisoned with contamination (can't remember exactly what,sorry!)It was on the news within the last year or so. I can't believe they refused that!
JuneK


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from no power Great Bend. The area has been without normal power since 01:54 this morning. Most of my nieghbours won't notice because their farm generators will have kicked on.
> 
> This mornings coffee is served.
> 
> Healing hugs and energy to all.


Lovely breakfast, ready for my coffee first,  :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Yes we did she was half Jersey and half black angus and a very good mother. Her baby is one of the steers from this year.


Mother nature is not always kind. I know you were heartbroken!
JuneK


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Good Morning! Just read about your heifer Caren; so sad. 
Loved the morning coffee and breakfast. 

Up early today due to dentist appointment at 8:30; getting my tooth installed (that sounds funny to me)LOL. 

Hope everyone is staying warm/cool whichever is preferred. We have rain, rain, and more rain but the temperature is mild in the upper 50s (F).


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

DaylilyDawn said:


> I scanned my photo and I posting it here


You all look so happy!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> There seems to be a link between the anti rejection drugs & cancer. I have known about a few cases here, also one woman had a liver transplant & some of the drugs she was on caused her to need a. Kidney transplant. Some people just never seem to get a break. I guess we should count our blessings that my family & I have generally good health.


I'm sure sorry to hear this. I hope it's really just a fluke. Our minister's wife had a heart transplant a little over 5 yrs ago. She's doing so wonderful that I hate the idea she might have major problems in the near future. 
JuneK


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

thewren said:


> it looks really good just the way it is.
> 
> sam


Ditto. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Golly! Dont you get very cold weather where you are?
> 
> It is 18c here in Sunny Australia (not) today and I have a cardigan on! LOL. And its out summer! :shock:


Yes, we get cold weather, but not as extreme as the inland and northern areas. In fact, our temperature predicton for Christmas Day is 36F and for some of our U.S. neighbors that would be a warm spell. We have the Gulf Stream to thank for our moderate temperatures during most of the winter months. I'm about 20-25 miles from the coast and we have mountains in the western part of the state and they protect us from snow a lot of the time.
JuneK


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

thewren said:


> remind me martina please - where are you going?
> 
> sam


I am off to London to my sons, if I can get there as I can't even get a taxi to the station at the moment, a neighbour will take me if they can get here in time from her sister's. Trains are delayed at least 50 minutes, and the weather is getting wetter and windier by the moment! Say a prayer for me everyone, please.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

thewren said:


> sending healing energy to your son - that is not a good place to be.
> 
> I have no family either - with Rowena's death it made me the last on our section of the family tree - I have cousins that I would not know if they knocked me down in the middle of the street. kind of a strange feeling to be the last one.
> 
> sam


Know what you mean, I am one of three left.  not a good feeling.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi Sam!!!! Welcome back, missed you big time!!! Take it easy and do what Heidi tells you. Hugs.


LOL LOL! :shock: so cute. Love it :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

DaylilyDawn said:


> I scanned my photo and I posting it here


Lovely family  :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> It is almost 1 AM and I am just to page 21 so will have to finish catching up in the morning or after tomorrow's work is done.
> 
> I did want to post a couple pictures do Christmas knitting before wrapping. The first is the scarf I did for DD with two yarns held together, one a mohair type and the other a metallic.... The second is the boot cuffs and hat for one GD and then there are some other boot cuffs. I really like the way the owls came out and the blue pair. There will be a hat or mitts to go with owls, but going to let GF pick which she would like and do them between Christmas and New Year.... Just have a few more rows to do on cable headband and then sew on buttons, that will be tomorrow evening's knitting.
> 
> The scarf is rally a lovely aqua color and the metallic has several colors in it. Just hard to photograph. The last picture does a better job of snowing lace pattern in hat. not the best yarn choice for the hat, though it is a very nice hand dyed wool. She wanted a burgundy and this was as close as I could find in the stores....


Such lovely work, really nice colors
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Good morning Caren, glad you have a generator, it would not be a good time, well no time really is a good time, to be without power. Love the coffee, the first one is sweet, the second one just looks yummy. I'm on my second cup this morning, I decided to stay up and work on Aunts sweater after David left for work.
> Have a great day.


Good morning Kaye, I am glad too except for the noise it makes. Small price to pay when I think of all those around me without. 
Have yet to have a real coffee to today. Did you get the sweater finished and do we get to see pics. 
Thanks!! Have a great day too


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from wet and windy Surrey. Hope everyone is getting themselves organized for Christmas. I've just a couple of cakes to make.
> Jynx love all your knitting, how on earth did you fit ll that in with your busy schedule. Hope your Mum is doing ok.
> I'm off to get my hair cut but in the meantime Monday photos (taken in the sunshine yesterday)...


Lovely photos today, have my coffee, and so nice to see flowers.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Good Morning! Just read about your heifer Caren; so sad.
> Loved the morning coffee and breakfast.
> 
> Up early today due to dentist appointment at 8:30; getting my tooth installed (that sounds funny to me)LOL.
> ...


Hey girl, pray all goes well at dentist, Installed is funny, :shock: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

martina said:


> I am off to London to my sons, if I can get there as I can't even get a taxi to the station at the moment, a neighbour will take me if they can get here in time from her sister's. Trains are delayed at least 50 minutes, and the weather is getting wetter and windier by the moment! Say a prayer for me everyone, please.


Safe journeys, hopes and prayers that you can get to the train with no problem and that the train can get to London without any major delays.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I'm sure sorry to hear this. I hope it's really just a fluke. Our minister's wife had a heart transplant a little over 5 yrs ago. She's doing so wonderful that I hate the idea she might have major problems in the near future.
> JuneK


Look at as having 5+ years she wouldn't have had even if she does develop problems later. And while they are at increased risk it is not a given that they will develop cancer.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Giving up on p34 for the night. Forgot how quiet the house can be when here by myself.

5mm, please take care of yourself and your mother. Your father is in best place for him and his care for now, so please take a little time to yourselves. Given the state of the roads you are dealing with, another stress to everything else. Take care, Dad will recover at his rate and will not want you or your mum to become ill while running back and forth tohim. I hope he keeps slowly recovering.

Zoe, how upsetting for your family about your nephew.

My thoughts are with you all and prayers are winging out to you all.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning Kaye, I am glad too except for the noise it makes. Small price to pay when I think of all those around me without.
> Have yet to have a real coffee to today. Did you get the sweater finished and do we get to see pics.
> Thanks!! Have a great day too


Yes, they do get rather noisy, but it is worth it. 
I'm most of the way through my 3rd cup I think. 
No, I'm not even close to done, I am about ready to shape the center fronts, it's a lace cardigan that goes down to the tops of the thighs, but I'm shortening it a quite a bit, otherwise it will be down to her ankles as she is under 5 foot. But here is what I have so far.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well off to bed- Christmas Eve is less than hal an hour away, which means for SuagrSugar and Nicho it is a few minutes into Christmaas Eve and well in for Julie.
Merry Christmas to you all- no idea when I will be back on as we have something on for the next 4 days- some of which will take up quite a bit of time (fortunatelly none of them are here). Have almost finished my knitting- just finishing off. 
Advent scarf stalled nearing the end of yesterday so that is not bad- shouldn't take long to finish. ANd then I can block it and see what I think of it- failry sure it is really too loose, but a learning experience. Trying to work out how loose lace needs to be. No idea why I used the needles I did- think maybe I picked up the wrong pair! But I only did this one for the sake of doing it so not a major issue anyway.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I thought that yellow dye was just done in IL and other to states next to WI... the oleo was white so as to never be mistaken for butter.....
> 
> Speaking of colored food, do you remember when the hot dog water turned red from all the dye?


Oh, Yeah!
jk


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well off to bed- Christmas Eve is less than hal an hour away, which means for SuagrSugar and Nicho it is a few minutes into Christmaas Eve and well in for Julie.
> Merry Christmas to you all- no idea when I will be back on as we have something on for the next 4 days- some of which will take up quite a bit of time (fortunatelly none of them are here). Have almost finished my knitting- just finishing off.
> Advent scarf stalled nearing the end of yesterday so that is not bad- shouldn't take long to finish. ANd then I can block it and see what I think of it- failry sure it is really too loose, but a learning experience. Trying to work out how loose lace needs to be. No idea why I used the needles I did- think maybe I picked up the wrong pair! But I only did this one for the sake of doing it so not a major issue anyway.


Have a marvelous Christmas!!! See you when you get back.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Good Morning! Just read about your heifer Caren; so sad.
> Loved the morning coffee and breakfast.
> 
> Up early today due to dentist appointment at 8:30; getting my tooth installed (that sounds funny to me)LOL.
> ...


Thank you, yes it is sad. I imagine her calf will be missing her more than I do. 
That does sound rather strange to have one's tooth installed.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> purple and all the others in the British Isles. I hope you are safe and remain so. This record low pressure over the atlantic has brewed such a fierce storm. England and wales are to get strong winds and heavy rain. it's grim here in N. Ireland this morning but may ease in the afternoon. please take all precautions.


Sure hope all of you stay safe....sounds like my little piece of the world is the only place not having wild weather. We're supposed to have temperatures of 70F and rain but not high wind or anything extreme!! Thank goodness.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from wet and windy Surrey. Hope everyone is getting themselves organized for Christmas. I've just a couple of cakes to make.
> Jynx love all your knitting, how on earth did you fit ll that in with your busy schedule. Hope your Mum is doing ok.
> I'm off to get my hair cut but in the meantime Monday photos (taken in the sunshine yesterday)...


the violas are not giving up! And I imagine your laughing Buddha is laughing in the rain this morning!
junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from no power Great Bend. The area has been without normal power since 01:54 this morning. Most of my nieghbours won't notice because their farm generators will have kicked on.
> 
> This mornings coffee is served.
> 
> Healing hugs and energy to all.


Love the coffee and the breakfast with the lovely cups! So glad you and neighbors have generators to tide you over this spell of outage!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, they do get rather noisy, but it is worth it.
> I'm most of the way through my 3rd cup I think.
> No, I'm not even close to done, I am about ready to shape the center fronts, it's a lace cardigan that goes down to the tops of the thighs, but I'm shortening it a quite a bit, otherwise it will be down to her ankles as she is under 5 foot. But here is what I have so far.


that's going to be a lovely cardigan!! Sphinx looks so comfy!
The shorter the cardigan, the less time it will take to finish!!
JuneK


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> purple and all the others in the British Isles. I hope you are safe and remain so. This record low pressure over the atlantic has brewed such a fierce storm. England and wales are to get strong winds and heavy rain. it's grim here in N. Ireland this morning but may ease in the afternoon. please take all precautions.


Praying the storm blows over quickly! Does not sound good.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Good morning from a wild and wet Scotland - typical Christmas and New Year weather! Got house cleaning to do today and of course I've discovered one or two bits that I've forgotten to buy, so another trip to the supermarket will be in order. :shock: I hate going this near to Christmas, the place is a madhouse with people stocking up as if there was going to be a siege....and they're open again on Boxing Day! It'll be the same before New Year and, again, they're only closed for one day. Up here New Year is almost as big a celebration as Christmas and in days gone by it was bigger. When my mother was young (1930's) most people had to work on Christmas Day, but 1st January was a holiday!


I was surprised to see on the notice board that the local Supermarket will be open on New Year's Day. I had thought it was a public holiday- obviously no longer.
Fortunately I don't have to shop again, till I go to the doctor on Friday.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> As many babies as China poisoned with contamination (can't remember exactly what,sorry!)It was on the news within the last year or so. I can't believe they refused that!
> JuneK


There was a huge problem with a company that was adding large quantities of Melamine to baby formula, about a couple of years ago, I have forgotten how many died.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> Lovely breakfast, ready for my coffee first,  :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


ditto, Caren! Good thing you have that generator! (and lots of fuel?)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> I am off to London to my sons, if I can get there as I can't even get a taxi to the station at the moment, a neighbour will take me if they can get here in time from her sister's. Trains are delayed at least 50 minutes, and the weather is getting wetter and windier by the moment! Say a prayer for me everyone, please.


Praying that you have been able to travel safely.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, they do get rather noisy, but it is worth it.
> I'm most of the way through my 3rd cup I think.
> No, I'm not even close to done, I am about ready to shape the center fronts, it's a lace cardigan that goes down to the tops of the thighs, but I'm shortening it a quite a bit, otherwise it will be down to her ankles as she is under 5 foot. But here is what I have so far.


The knitting looks lovely! as does Sphynx! and what a wonderful big cooling tray- mine is a little old one I picked up for about 10 cents at a garage sale- ages ago!
Do I see a pool of yellow in the knitting or is it a trick of the light?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well off to bed- Christmas Eve is less than hal an hour away, which means for SuagrSugar and Nicho it is a few minutes into Christmaas Eve and well in for Julie.
> Merry Christmas to you all- no idea when I will be back on as we have something on for the next 4 days- some of which will take up quite a bit of time (fortunatelly none of them are here). Have almost finished my knitting- just finishing off.
> Advent scarf stalled nearing the end of yesterday so that is not bad- shouldn't take long to finish. ANd then I can block it and see what I think of it- failry sure it is really too loose, but a learning experience. Trying to work out how loose lace needs to be. No idea why I used the needles I did- think maybe I picked up the wrong pair! But I only did this one for the sake of doing it so not a major issue anyway.


Merry Christmas to you and family, darowil! Have a wonderful time. Several hours now, as you say in to Christmas Eve!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you, yes it is sad. I imagine her calf will be missing her more than I do.
> That does sound rather strange to have one's tooth installed.


How old is the calf? Presumably born sometime in the Spring?


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, they do get rather noisy, but it is worth it.
> I'm most of the way through my 3rd cup I think.
> No, I'm not even close to done, I am about ready to shape the center fronts, it's a lace cardigan that goes down to the tops of the thighs, but I'm shortening it a quite a bit, otherwise it will be down to her ankles as she is under 5 foot. But here is what I have so far.


Love the pattern for the sweater, I am sure she will love it. The cookies look delish, they wouldn't have lasted at my place either. Sphynx seems to be comfy.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> How are you supposed to take delivery of your mail in Urban areas!?


They will have a group of boxes for each group of homes, somewhere in the middle of the group- often on the edge of a park or school yard,I believe, like we do in some of the newer areas -- you drive or walk to pick up your mail. It won't be delivered to your door.

We used a box when we lived on the acreage for the whole Silver Lagoon area (37 houses) and didn't find it too awkward. You do what you have to do.

We are not sure exactly what will happen in our condo, as it sounds as if it will affect individual houses -but nothing was said about places like ours. We have 24 buildings with 
36 apartments to each building so if there is a box collection it would likely be set up at the club house I think. Or in front of each of the buildings. As it is our mail is delivered into a box in the entrance way (inside) for each of our buildings. We just have to walk to the end of our hall and down 6 stairs to pick up our mail. It is possible the mail for condo's won't be changed as they don't deliver to each apartment.

I agree with Bonnie it will be hard on elderly people who still live in their homes, especially in times like right now with so much snow.

We are heading out for our last little bit of shopping this morning. I need a couple more gift bags and we want to go to the Bank. It is not that far from us and I think the roads should be in pretty good shape as we don't have to use any of the side roads. Just down the hill to the Grocery store - will likely go to the mall for a Tim Hortons coffee too as we want to buy some Tim's gift cards for the girls who look after the building and the fellow who 'fixes' things for all of us.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> How old is the calf? Presumably born sometime in the Spring?


He is 5 months old, they are always together still as are all the cows and the new calves.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> They will have a group of boxes for each home. I believe, like we do in some of the newer areas -- you drive or walk to pick up your mail. It won't be delivered to your door.
> 
> We used a box when we lived on the acreage for the whole Silver Lagoon area (37 houses) and didn't find it too awkward. You do what you have to do.
> 
> ...


I guess I should be grateful that the cut back we have planned for 2015, is to deliver 3 week days for city areas, although they plan on 5 day delivery to country areas. There are masses of job losses as a result.
Hope the 'expedition' goes well!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> He is 5 months old, they are always together still as are all the cows and the new calves.


I don't recall, but surely he would have been weaned by now? I understand that he will be a bit bereft without his Mom- does she go to the butcher, even so?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jknappva said:


> that's going to be a lovely cardigan!! Sphinx looks so comfy!
> The shorter the cardigan, the less time it will take to finish!!
> JuneK


Thank you, it's a nice soft celery color. 
She was much happier on my lap, but in the way. 
I agree, a great advantage to shortening it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The knitting looks lovely! as does Sphynx! and what a wonderful big cooling tray- mine is a little old one I picked up for about 10 cents at a garage sale- ages ago!
> Do I see a pool of yellow in the knitting or is it a trick of the light?


A light green. I got the cooling tray on sale and with a coupon at Linens N'Things several years ago, I love it.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Our seeds for farm products and produce have been genetically altered for many many years as scientists wanted create better yields, blight and insect resistant strains. I think anyone would be hard-pressed to find anything edible that hasn't been geneticially enhanced in some way over the last 50-75 years ever since Dr. Mendel. This was confirmed by a person at a get together yesterday who works in the Conservation Science office of the Chicago Botanic Gardens. There are some heirloom seeds (millions) stored somewhere (I'll have to look it up) and most botanical gardens are creating seed banks. But, in most cases, I think that horse has already left the barn. Maybe renewed efforts and science advances will be sure that we aren't consuming toxins, but I'm sure there's always a call for "bigger and better".



thewren said:


> china just rejected an entire boatload of united state corn or wheat - can't remember which - which had been genetically modified. I don't think it is good to fool with mother nature.
> 
> sam


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> A light green. I got the cooling tray on sale and with a coupon at Linens N'Things several years ago, I love it.


The cardigan? sweater? is going to look lovely! I really should have a look for a better and bigger cooling tray myself!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Oh no....sorry to hear about your cow. Breaks my heart. Loss of good breed stock is doubly tough.



NanaCaren said:


> Yes we did she was half Jersey and half black angus and a very good mother. Her baby is one of the steers from this year.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I hate ice storms -- we've been spared during this latest storm, but get our fair share every year. One DD is in and did not have to face any bad weather or roads -- DS did get quite a bit of snow up in Madison, but not the ice, so the roads should be fine for them by tomorrow. DGD had a wonderful time in the snow---she was too little last year to really enjoy the snow---loves it this year!



NanaCaren said:


> How was the fudge I have yet to make mine life got in my way. I have all the stuff to make my bars and squares and some fudge. I sit here ad listen to trees still breaking off and falling. One more just fell
> Glad yo are not on the road in all this


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I can't even imagine being the only one at any point in my life since I'm so surrounded with so many siblings & their families plus both parents were from large families so there's a huge extended family. I guess that's why I like few periods of "aloneness" so much where I can just enjoy my coffee and my books, crafts and eat and drink when and what I want.



thewren said:


> that is good - family is good.
> 
> I have the daughters and family and you people as my extended family so I am not really alone. 12 grandchildren can keep on from feeling lonely. lol although - they are getting a little rowdy next door - too close to the big day for them to stay too quiet.
> 
> sam


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Try malt vinegar (like used in "fish 'n chips") if you have some....it makes for great beans. I was gifted the ham bone from the get together yesterday so I'll be making some bean soup, potato soup and maybe even split pea soup--but I'm the only one who likes that.



Poledra65 said:


> We used to cook them in the crock pot all the time, I agree with the vinegar in the soaking water, Dad also always put a little vinegar on his beans when eating them too though, so you know that I do also.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I have to avoid Trader Joe's....spend too much when I go there because I always find so many new things to try....but pear cider might be a good excuse.



Dreamweaver said:


> Just saw pear cider at Trader Joe's on Wed. Hope you are staying warm and don't have a lot of driving to do with all the bad weather....


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I love your work - always so pretty. You've been quite busy!!



Dreamweaver said:


> Double post so I will edit it by mentioning that I did do the table piece in above pictures. The center snowflake was paper pieced with white satin.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> How are you supposed to take delivery of your mail in Urban areas!?


They are going to put groups of lock boxes at various locations. It was on the news about concerns of people being robbed or falling on ice getting there


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Or paint products or dry wall materials!



darowil said:


> Except it is like calling the pot black- China aren't known for being too fussy what they add to food products themselves!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I like reading Tom Friedman's column and his books - his assessment of China - where the one child rule has created a shortage of younger people to care for the older generations who are living longer there as here in the U.S. His assessment is that China has to get very rich in a very short period of time and those of us who trade with them should be very wary of short cuts.



jknappva said:


> As many babies as China poisoned with contamination (can't remember exactly what,sorry!)It was on the news within the last year or so. I can't believe they refused that!
> JuneK


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Mt DH does the cooking too.. Which can have some interesting results. Tonight was a disaster... As he did some rice mixture in the. Crock pot with what I think was goose. I spit out one bite before he went and made me a different meal,,,,YUCK..... Most of the time is good though.... Just a little lacking in the fruit and veggie department.


My husband rarely cooks but if he does there is grease spattered 3 feet in all directions from the stove. It is much easier to doit myself than clean the mess.
Your knitting is beautiful, especially the lacy hat.

Darowil, the mincemeat cheesecake sounds very nice. We love cheesecake.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

jknappva said:


> As many babies as China poisoned with contamination (can't remember exactly what,sorry!)It was on the news within the last year or so. I can't believe they refused that!
> JuneK


As someone else said it is bound to be more about politics than concern about people. I now check all labels at the grocery store & don't buy any food that comes from China or PRC (I think they label it that way to fool some ). After hearing how they farm fish(they hand cages of chickens above the fish pens & the fish get fed on the droppings) my DH won't allow any food from there.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> There was a huge problem with a company that was adding large quantities of Melamine to baby formula, about a couple of years ago, I have forgotten how many died.


Thanks, Julie. I'm sure that's the news I remembered. Just within the last few months, a Chinese company has bought a local meat packing co., one of the largest in the nations, specializing in pork products. One of the requirements was none of the meat they used could be imported from China. Praying someone is really overlooking for sure!
junek


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, they do get rather noisy, but it is worth it.
> I'm most of the way through my 3rd cup I think.
> No, I'm not even close to done, I am about ready to shape the center fronts, it's a lace cardigan that goes down to the tops of the thighs, but I'm shortening it a quite a bit, otherwise it will be down to her ankles as she is under 5 foot. But here is what I have so far.


Your sweater looks like it will be beautiful. Please post it when you are done.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> They will have a group of boxes for each group of homes, somewhere in the middle of the group- often on the edge of a park or school yard,I believe, like we do in some of the newer areas -- you drive or walk to pick up your mail. It won't be delivered to your door.
> 
> We used a box when we lived on the acreage for the whole Silver Lagoon area (37 houses) and didn't find it too awkward. You do what you have to do.
> 
> ...


In our senior apartment building, we have a large area of mail boxes for each apartment on the INSIDE. Of course, each box has its own key. It really is convenient so we don't have to go outside. 
AND we have a short trash hall, with an opening into the trash dumpster so we don't even have to go outside to empty our trash.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I like reading Tom Friedman's column and his books - his assessment of China - where the one child rule has created a shortage of younger people to care for the older generations who are living longer there as here in the U.S. His assessment is that China has to get very rich in a very short period of time and those of us who trade with them should be very wary of short cuts.


I thought I'd heard that China had rescinded the one child law??? or were considering it. Could be wrong....
Junek


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> :shock: ummm do you have to peel brussels spouts - I cut in half and steam in microwave steamer. The only other prep I do is to trim the cut end if it jeeds shortening


I suppose it is not essential, but I like to remove the coarser outer leaves. If you buy them already trimmed, there would be no need at all. If we haven't grown them ourselves, I usually try to buy them still attached to the stalk - they seem to keep better and retain their flavour that way.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Our seeds for farm products and produce have been genetically altered for many many years as scientists wanted create better yields, blight and insect resistant strains. I think anyone would be hard-pressed to find anything edible that hasn't been geneticially enhanced in some way over the last 50-75 years ever since Dr. Mendel. This was confirmed by a person at a get together yesterday who works in the Conservation Science office of the Chicago Botanic Gardens. There are some heirloom seeds (millions) stored somewhere (I'll have to look it up) and most botanical gardens are creating seed banks. But, in most cases, I think that horse has already left the barn. Maybe renewed efforts and science advances will be sure that we aren't consuming toxins, but I'm sure there's always a call for "bigger and better".


I'm not positive but I think the seed bank is in a bunker in Greenland.
I think there is quite a difference between hybird seeds of which there are many & GM seeds. The place where I buy my garden seeds, T & T seeds from Winnipeg, Manitoba, has right on the cover of the catalogue," we carry no GM seeds". We grow " roundup ready" Canola on the farm, meaning it can be sprayed with the herbicide Round up with no ill effects while all the other thgs growing in the field are killed. There was talk of introducting GM wheat but my husband says he will not grow that. GM is another way big business is getting into farming business as you cannot use your own seed to grow the next crop as they have a patent on it & can then charge a fortune for seed. It seems like if grain prices go up the fertilizer & chemical companies always jack their prices up so you really don't make any more money at the farm.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I thought I'd heard that China had rescinded the one child law??? or were considering it. Could be wrong....
> Junek


I am pretty sure they have


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I don't recall, but surely he would have been weaned by now? I understand that he will be a bit bereft without his Mom- does she go to the butcher, even so?


Sometimes they nurse up to a year. No she will be buried, a hole has been dug.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, & Sorlenna, I will have to buy some sweet potatoes next time I get to the city & try them some other ways you have suggested. Not sure if I will get Delbert to try them. He is kind of a regular meat & potatoes guy.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> We don't have trouble with Fed Ex but our mail is horrific. We now take. Our bills to the post office instead of putting them I the box. On more than one occasion though, DH's prescriptions have not made it through and that can really be a problem..... When I ran into the post office last week, there was only one clerk working... At Christmas..... It is not a big station, and I fear we will lose it. I'm not fond of doing bills on computer, but think that is going to happen soon...


We do have a big post office, and still there is often just one person on the counter. This time of year, the lines are out the door, and our mail isn't being delivered until between 5 and 6 p.m., sometimes later.

I do all the bills but one online and have never had any problem.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Your sweater looks like it will be beautiful. Please post it when you are done.


Thank you, I will.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I think some of us would be grateful to know how you do the freezing prior to the baking- I remember Gwen having a dismal failure recently.
> I may PM you because it sounds likely you may not get to read this!
> Whatever! A Very Happy Christmas to you and yours!


I have been using the "Bread in 5 Minutes A Day" book where you mix up your ingredients and let it rest on the counter for 2 hours and then put it into the refrigerator and cut bits off, as you want bread (for up to 2 weeks). To freeze, the book says dough can be frozen anytime after that initial 2 hours on the counter. When wanting to bake, unthaw for 24 hours in the refrigerator and then let set on the counter as the oven comes up to temp. Those are the instructions for a loaf...I'm betting the thawing time won't be as long for rolls  Also, the book says not to freeze dough for too long...maybe a few weeks tops. Hope this helps. I am making Brioche rolls...hope they turn out...lots of butter, eggs and honey in them. They are in their initial 2 hour rise right now and then the dough is supposed to be in the refrigerator for 4 hours after that (don't know exactly why...because the dough is "loose" maybe it is so that it will firm up??? After that, I can keep my container in the refrigerator and use the dough when I want or I can portion loaves/rolls out and freeze them. I'm thinking now that I will bake off a few today to see how they are and then I will just schlep my container of dough with me to dear son and dear daughter-in-law's home tomorrow. She is making spaghetti and we can bake some of these off there for dinner too. Then I can just bake off some more on Christmas Day, before we leave to go to DH's parents'...whatever dough is left can safely be transported in the car and then can be kept in their garage...supposed to be 20 degrees F on Christmas Day - woo hoo - heat wave


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> We used to cook them in the crock pot all the time, I agree with the vinegar in the soaking water, Dad also always put a little vinegar on his beans when eating them too though, so you know that I do also.


I can only quote the advice in my Good Housekeeping Cookery Book:

'For some pulses, notably red kidney beans, aduki beans, black-eyed beans and borlotti beans, it is essential to cover with plenty of fresh cold water, bring to the boil and boil vigorously for 10 minutes to destroy any toxins present on the skins.'

I don't know whether the toxins referred to are chemicals used in the growing or packing process, or whether they are a natural ingredient of the beans: the fact that the toxins are said to be in the skins may be significant, but in any case, I think I would rather make the extra effort to stay safe. The beans can be boiled while preparing the other items to go in the slow cooker, so it is not really much of a bother.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> I've got about 1/2 way through a Sweet Tomato Heel and not got back to it. But one thing I have realsied is that it will not work well with the self stripping and self patterning yarns because after each wedge you do a couple of rounds and then back to a wedge only on the heel stitches, so instead of one break only you do a couple of rows only 2 or 3 times. May be OK with the varigated patterns, but not those with a definite repeat.


Good point--I think most of the sock yarn I have left is solid, so I'll try it with that. And when working two at a time it might get tricky, mightn't it, with those rounds in between the short rows? That just occurred to me.

I have to admit I abandoned the two circulars and went back to my 9" circular and finished the cuffs that way, one at a time. I won't say I won't try the two circs again, but for now, I am not sure about it.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> Except it is like calling the pot black- China aren't known for being too fussy what they add to food products themselves!


Not to mention the videos of the pollution we've seen...


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

jknappva said:


> In our senior apartment building, we have a large area of mail boxes for each apartment on the INSIDE. Of course, each box has its own key. It really is convenient so we don't have to go outside.
> AND we have a short trash hall, with an opening into the trash dumpster so we don't even have to go outside to empty our trash.


Our mail box is the same - each suite has a key. the Trash is across the street from our building -- and we take it out.

I think the mail will likely remain the same here - but not sure.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Sometimes they nurse up to a year. No she will be buried, a hole has been dug.


Will the poor calf be alright without her?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from no power Great Bend. The area has been without normal power since 01:54 this morning. Most of my nieghbours won't notice because their farm generators will have kicked on.


I am sorry to hear you lost the cow, and now the power--yes, thank goodness for a generator. Stay warm & safe!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My husband rarely cooks but if he does there is grease spattered 3 feet in all directions from the stove. It is much easier to doit myself than clean the mess.
> Your knitting is beautiful, especially the lacy hat.
> 
> .


Mine is not a cook at all - but he always cleans up after dinner. He raised the boys with the saying 'Mom cooked' we clean up. Their significant others appreciate it that they are not afraid to clean up and housework is not a problem either. We always felt they should know how to look after themselves and it has carried over into their relationships. My older son was an excellent housekeeper -- everything had to be in its place. Kelly is a bit more like me - clean, but not as tidy - With me I think that all my crafts caused a mess.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> Know what you mean, I am one of three left.  not a good feeling.


A few days ago, I was talking to my mom and realized I have no uncles left. It is a strange feeling. I do have three aunts, and of course my parents, so I am very lucky in that regard.

The last update on Sean I saw is that he has pneumonia in both lungs, which explains the ventilator. Thanks for your continued prayers.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Our seeds for farm products and produce have been genetically altered for many many years as scientists wanted create better yields, blight and insect resistant strains. I think anyone would be hard-pressed to find anything edible that hasn't been geneticially enhanced in some way over the last 50-75 years ever since Dr. Mendel. This was confirmed by a person at a get together yesterday who works in the Conservation Science office of the Chicago Botanic Gardens. There are some heirloom seeds (millions) stored somewhere (I'll have to look it up) and most botanical gardens are creating seed banks. But, in most cases, I think that horse has already left the barn. Maybe renewed efforts and science advances will be sure that we aren't consuming toxins, but I'm sure there's always a call for "bigger and better".


As I've read about it, "selective breeding" (what Mendel studied) is different from genetically modified (as they introduce genes from other species in that, whereas selective breeding uses the species' own traits). I really can't find any good reason a plant needs a jellyfish gene nor a goat something from a spider! :shock:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Will the poor calf be alright without her?


He will survive one of the other cows will take care of him. He is old enough to drink water, just let them nurse until the mother weans them. My little herd are very close they watch out for each other.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from Surrey. If you are travelling over the next few days please take it easy, there are bad weather warnings here in the UK. Luckily we only have to go as far as DDs which is only 5 miles away.
> 
> Here's a really easy non Christmas recipe
> 
> ...


Ooooh...yum, yum PurpleFi!!!! Our family favorite is liver pate' or we just call it liver paste  My mom made it every Christmas and it just screams the holidays to me    Yesterday would have been my mom's 97th birthday. Can't believe she's been gone 3 years already - wowow! A friend of ours hosts a little local radio show and dedicated "The Little Drummer Boy" (my mom's favorite Christmas song) in memory of my mom (and dad)...made me cry!!!! Anyway, here is my mom's recipe:

*LIVER PASTE*

2 tablespoons butter (can use chicken broth/stock, if desired)
8 ounces chicken livers
1/4 cup diced onion
1/4 cup water
1/2 teaspoon garlic powder
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/4 teaspoon pepper
1/2 teaspoon paprika

Saute liver and onion in butter (or chicken broth/stock, if desired), until liver is no longer pink. Put in the blender and add in the rest of the ingredients. Blend until smooth. Cool and refrigerate. Freezes well.

We always double or sometimes even triple the recipe  Serve with a variety of crackers...yum, yum, yum. So easy. Looks like baby poo but that is easily overlooked...if you like organ meats, that is


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

darowil said:


> Except it is like calling the pot black- China aren't known for being too fussy what they add to food products themselves!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

ptofValerie said:


> purple and all the others in the British Isles. I hope you are safe and remain so. This record low pressure over the atlantic has brewed such a fierce storm. England and wales are to get strong winds and heavy rain. it's grim here in N. Ireland this morning but may ease in the afternoon. please take all precautions.


Thanks Valerie. Just a very grey, wet, miserable day here. A bit windy but nowhere near as bad as down on the coast. Hope Martina got away early today as I've been hearing about all sorts of train travel disruptions on the radio all day. Nipped out to do the final bit of fresh food shopping today and that's it. I'm never ever,ever going shopping again! Can stay in and finish up bits at home now. Made an apple and mincemeat cake this afternoon. Just waiting for it to cool down enough to have a slice! I need another cake like a hole in the head! 
I know! I'll post the recipe in a while when I've caught up.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

At work all day today half day tomorrow then closed till Thursday. Have been busy getting the house cleaned etc. Finished moms hood/snood/cowl thingy, will post pic later. Finished my cowl, have started a baby blanket for cousin whose wife is due in April and a set of fingerless mitts with no thumb. Done on flat on two needles and then seemed. Thought I would try that and see if then I can get back to the ones with the thumb and get through it. Something is just not computing in my brain when it comes to the thumb. 

Love seeing everyone's pictures, snow, family, knitting, baking etc. Our snow is completely gone, some ice but nothing like Caren. Temps are below zero with the wind chill again today and yet again tomorrow, possibly light snow tomorrow after midnight and into Christmas morning so hopefully will have a white Christmas. 

Sorlenna, prayers for Sean and the rest of your family. Charlotte, Sandi, Joy (Sassafrass), Sam Angora, Shirley, Betty all of us with loved ones or ourselves who are having health issues healing energies, prayers and extra hugs winging your way. 

Will be busy trying to finish baking, have done no cookies, fudge or anything  :shock:  Hope to get some done, besides the pumpkin squares and Texas sheet cake I am making for Christmas. I love cookies, though my waist surely does not need them. 

If I dont get back till after Christmas, Merry Christmas to you all!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> They are going to put groups of lock boxes at various locations. It was on the news about concerns of people being robbed or falling on ice getting there


We do have lobbies at the post offices with locked boxes- I guess more people here will use those, but they are also talking of closing various post offices.
I t certainly sounds like there will be a real problem for your elderly. Just the generation that may not be computer savvy. My Dad at 90 never really got into emailing- he was more interested in the games, and his online crossword. He had very quickly worked out how to cheat at that. My knitting buddy (local) at 80 will not even use a mobile, let alone the internet.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

I just tried an experiment and I think I like it. A friend of mine told me about a coffee creamer that is from International Delights (I think) that is vanilla but has a little 'heat' to it. I still like the creamer I make (1 can sweetened condensed milk, 1 can evaporated milk and 1 or 2 tablespoons of vanilla extract). I decided to add a teeny tiny bit of cayenne to my coffee and then add in the creamer. It is warm on the back of my throat but not HOT. I have a set of measuring spoons and the smallest one is called a "smidgeon." That's the size I used...not bad


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Good morning, lovely, even wet.


Even wetter and windier here now, glad I went out this morning. :thumbup:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> Good morning from a wild and wet Scotland - typical Christmas and New Year weather! Got house cleaning to do today and of course I've discovered one or two bits that I've forgotten to buy, so another trip to the supermarket will be in order. :shock: I hate going this near to Christmas, the place is a madhouse with people stocking up as if there was going to be a siege....and they're open again on Boxing Day! It'll be the same before New Year and, again, they're only closed for one day. Up here New Year is almost as big a celebration as Christmas and in days gone by it was bigger. When my mother was young (1930's) most people had to work on Christmas Day, but 1st January was a holiday!


I remember when ex DH came to live in Scotland, my two DSs decided to come up and try a Scottish Hogmanay. They went off to the local pub for the evening but were most put out when the pub closed at 11.45 as everyone went off to their own parties! They had to come home and spend it with Dad (who was probably asleep in front of the telly)!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, they do get rather noisy, but it is worth it.
> I'm most of the way through my 3rd cup I think.
> No, I'm not even close to done, I am about ready to shape the center fronts, it's a lace cardigan that goes down to the tops of the thighs, but I'm shortening it a quite a bit, otherwise it will be down to her ankles as she is under 5 foot. But here is what I have so far.


Sphynx is gorgeous, so is the knitting and cookies xx


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Thanks, Julie. I'm sure that's the news I remembered. Just within the last few months, a Chinese company has bought a local meat packing co., one of the largest in the nations, specializing in pork products. One of the requirements was none of the meat they used could be imported from China. Praying someone is really overlooking for sure!
> junek


New Zealand was involved. I think the company at fault had connections with one of ours. This year our major dairy company had a botulism scare- although it turned out to be a false alarm, the Chinese market was turning away almost anything from NZ.
If I were to refuse Chinese imports I would have little left that I could use. Just about everything we have on the shelves is Chinese in origin.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from no power Great Bend. The area has been without normal power since 01:54 this morning. Most of my nieghbours won't notice because their farm generators will have kicked on.
> 
> This mornings coffee is served.
> 
> Healing hugs and energy to all.


Thanks for the morning coffee Caren. It's tea time here! So glad you've got a generator - no fun with no power in your temperatures. So sorry to hear about your cow. Mother Nature can be cruel at times.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I thought I'd heard that China had rescinded the one child law??? or were considering it. Could be wrong....
> Junek


I heard that they are relaxing it- couples both from one child families can now have two children.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

angelam said:


> Thanks Valerie. Just a very grey, wet, miserable day here. A bit windy but nowhere near as bad as down on the coast. Hope Martina got away early today as I've been hearing about all sorts of train travel disruptions on the radio all day. Nipped out to do the final bit of fresh food shopping today and that's it. I'm never ever,ever going shopping again! Can stay in and finish up bits at home now. Made an apple and mincemeat cake this afternoon. Just waiting for it to cool down enough to have a slice! I need another cake like a hole in the head!
> I know! I'll post the recipe in a while when I've caught up.


Hi Angela, glad you are all shopped up. I went out this morning to get my hair cut and just happened to find a very pretty bolero in House of Fraser sale - purple of course. xx


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Sometimes they nurse up to a year. No she will be buried, a hole has been dug.


We don't see calves that have been allowed to remain with the mother that long, here. You will feel saddened when you lay her to rest.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

************SEASONS GREETINGS********************


Wising all my KP friends health, peace and happiness


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gottastch said:


> I have been using the "Bread in 5 Minutes A Day" book where you mix up your ingredients and let it rest on the counter for 2 hours and then put it into the refrigerator and cut bits off, as you want bread (for up to 2 weeks). To freeze, the book says dough can be frozen anytime after that initial 2 hours on the counter. When wanting to bake, unthaw for 24 hours in the refrigerator and then let set on the counter as the oven comes up to temp. Those are the instructions for a loaf...I'm betting the thawing time won't be as long for rolls  Also, the book says not to freeze dough for too long...maybe a few weeks tops. Hope this helps. I am making Brioche rolls...hope they turn out...lots of butter, eggs and honey in them. They are in their initial 2 hour rise right now and then the dough is supposed to be in the refrigerator for 4 hours after that (don't know exactly why...because the dough is "loose" maybe it is so that it will firm up??? After that, I can keep my container in the refrigerator and use the dough when I want or I can portion loaves/rolls out and freeze them. I'm thinking now that I will bake off a few today to see how they are and then I will just schlep my container of dough with me to dear son and dear daughter-in-law's home tomorrow. She is making spaghetti and we can bake some of these off there for dinner too. Then I can just bake off some more on Christmas Day, before we leave to go to DH's parents'...whatever dough is left can safely be transported in the car and then can be kept in their garage...supposed to be 20 degrees F on Christmas Day - woo hoo - heat wave


Thanks Kathy! I will bookmark this so I can point Gwen to it- she is not online, and I know she has a lot on her plate at present! 
Heat wave???????? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I can only quote the advice in my Good Housekeeping Cookery Book:
> 
> 'For some pulses, notably red kidney beans, aduki beans, black-eyed beans and borlotti beans, it is essential to cover with plenty of fresh cold water, bring to the boil and boil vigorously for 10 minutes to destroy any toxins present on the skins.'
> 
> I don't know whether the toxins referred to are chemicals used in the growing or packing process, or whether they are a natural ingredient of the beans: the fact that the toxins are said to be in the skins may be significant, but in any case, I think I would rather make the extra effort to stay safe. The beans can be boiled while preparing the other items to go in the slow cooker, so it is not really much of a bother.


I have always understood the toxins to be natural.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> Thanks Valerie. Just a very grey, wet, miserable day here. A bit windy but nowhere near as bad as down on the coast. Hope Martina got away early today as I've been hearing about all sorts of train travel disruptions on the radio all day. Nipped out to do the final bit of fresh food shopping today and that's it. I'm never ever,ever going shopping again! Can stay in and finish up bits at home now. Made an apple and mincemeat cake this afternoon. Just waiting for it to cool down enough to have a slice! I need another cake like a hole in the head!
> I know! I'll post the recipe in a while when I've caught up.


 :thumbup: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Even wetter and windier here now, glad I went out this morning. :thumbup:


Hope it gets better not worse- although Valerie did say something about the deepest system on record.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> ************SEASONS GREETINGS********************
> 
> Wising all my KP friends health, peace and happiness


Thank you PurpleFi! And may you also have Happiness,Peace and Health.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Kathy! I will bookmark this so I can point Gwen to it- she is not online, and I know she has a lot on her plate at present!
> Heat wave???????? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


It will feel like a heat wave after we get through tonight/tomorrow...-30 degree F windchill expected - ugh! I'm keeping my nose indoors until the last possible moment!!!!!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Wishing everyone a Happy, Healthy Christmas.


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Dreamweaver said:


> Mt DH does the cooking too.. Which can have some interesting results. Tonight was a disaster... As he did some rice mixture in the. Crock pot with what I think was goose. I spit out one bite before he went and made me a different meal,,,,YUCK..... Most of the time is good though.... Just a little lacking in the fruit and veggie department.


My DH used to cook and was very good at it most of the time as well. Funny what he would put together at times though. Son in Law does a lot of the cooking now and he really adds a lot of flavors...I do not particularly care for bbq sauce but am the minority so get it often. I like my food simple and straight forward. No need for lots of sauces and seasonings.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

As promised -
APPLE MINCEMEAT CAKE

115g (4oz) softened butter or soft margarine
115g (4oz) soft light brown sugar
grated zest of 1 lemon
2 eggs
200g (7oz) self raising flour
1/2 tsp baking powder
175g (6oz) luxury mincemeat
1 medium Bramley apple, peeled, cored and finely chopped

Grease and base line a 20cm (8") round deep cake tin. Preheat oven to Gas Mark 4/180c/350f

Cream the butter or margarine, sugar and lemon zest together until fluffy. Gradually beat in the eggs adding a spoonful of flour with each addition if the mixture starts to curdle.

Sift together the flour and baking powder and fold in to the creamed mixture with the mincemeat and apple. Transfer to the prepared tin and level the surface, making a slight hollow in the centre.

Bake for about 45 minutes until an inserted skewer comes out clean. Remove from the oven and leave in the tin for 10 minutes before transferring to a wire rack to cool.

This cake freezes well.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> ************SEASONS GREETINGS********************
> 
> Wising all my KP friends health, peace and happiness


Thank you :-D


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

KateB said:


> Wishing everyone a Happy, Healthy Christmas.


Thank you, and to you also


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

My son just call he is in Virginia on his way here, and my DGS I'd now driving.LOL LOL :-D he 16, and driving. :shock: pray for them to get here safely. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

They may have for the future...but the current population of working-age people are from the one child ruling.



jknappva said:


> I thought I'd heard that China had rescinded the one child law??? or were considering it. Could be wrong....
> Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

We used to have a "rendering" truck come to carry off any of the dead animals rather than Dad burying them...I'll have to check to see why.



NanaCaren said:


> Sometimes they nurse up to a year. No she will be buried, a hole has been dug.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I was sure there had to be a distinction!!



Sorlenna said:


> As I've read about it, "selective breeding" (what Mendel studied) is different from genetically modified (as they introduce genes from other species in that, whereas selective breeding uses the species' own traits). I really can't find any good reason a plant needs a jellyfish gene nor a goat something from a spider! :shock:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

My family didn't like the idea of using chicken livers so I substituted Brunsweiger (liver sausage) and they went crazy for it!! Go figure?



gottastch said:


> Ooooh...yum, yum PurpleFi!!!! Our family favorite is liver pate' or we just call it liver paste  My mom made it every Christmas and it just screams the holidays to me    Yesterday would have been my mom's 97th birthday. Can't believe she's been gone 3 years already - wowow! A friend of ours hosts a little local radio show and dedicated "The Little Drummer Boy" (my mom's favorite Christmas song) in memory of my mom (and dad)...made me cry!!!! Anyway, here is my mom's recipe:
> 
> *LIVER PASTE*
> 
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sounds good---I like a little cayenne with my chocolate too!



gottastch said:


> I just tried an experiment and I think I like it. A friend of mine told me about a coffee creamer that is from International Delights (I think) that is vanilla but has a little 'heat' to it. I still like the creamer I make (1 can sweetened condensed milk, 1 can evaporated milk and 1 or 2 tablespoons of vanilla extract). I decided to add a teeny tiny bit of cayenne to my coffee and then add in the creamer. It is warm on the back of my throat but not HOT. I have a set of measuring spoons and the smallest one is called a "smidgeon." That's the size I used...not bad


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Just wanted to stop in and say Merry Christmas KTP !

Looks like we are all going to be feeling the effects of this most recent outbreak of colds to different degrees. GS is on the mend quite nicely while DH and I are in the middle of the worst of it. DD is rebounding I think so not good again...Sheesh I hope we all get over it without passing it around again.
I made the kids stockings this year. They seem to be a hit. My Luna likes to sit under the tree with the gifts.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gottastch said:


> It will feel like a heat wave after we get through tonight/tomorrow...-30 degree F windchill expected - ugh! I'm keeping my nose indoors until the last possible moment!!!!!


My goodness yes that is cold- did not realise you got it so cold in the States- almost as bad as Canada!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Same back to you and your family.

I think DD is feeling sick enough that she may likely miss the festivities -- she doesn't want to expose the rest of us to the cold she has especially her brother's family with 2 an almost 2 year old and a pregnant wife (due in three weeks).

She was going to be may candy making helper so we'll see how much I get done the rest of this afternoon. We had DGS here this a.m. (not planned) so DD could finish up her running around. We did end up getting a batch of gingerbread cookies baked and somewhat decorated---we all reached our level of pain tolerance (me with my back acting up for some reason, DH (with patience of lack thereof) and DGS (just plain bored). We have some very unusually decorated cookies with DH and DGS picking out the colors to dye the frosting - purple trees and orange wreaths, anyone? At least the cookies are delicious -- I wasn't too optimistic as I didn't have any molasses and substituted golden syrup and decided to use cinnamon liquid flavoring -- they're pretty yummy.

I still have some crafting things to get done and more clean up and candy making. But, silly me, decided I shouldn't attempt to embroider the names on the stockings after a couple of hot toddies last night...so decided instead to use the "extra time at hand" to glue on fake finger nails instead so my hands look better for the holiday parties---boy was that a wrong decision when having to face needles and thread, cleaning, washing lots of dishes and cookie decorating and just about anything. Working with fake longer nails when not used to them is quite amusing to anyone watching me.



KateB said:


> Wishing everyone a Happy, Healthy Christmas.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> My family didn't like the idea of using chicken livers so I substituted Brunsweiger (liver sausage) and they went crazy for it!! Go figure?


Hahahaha Rookie, that's funny. There are all kinds of "parts" in Brunsweiger


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> My goodness yes that is cold- did not realise you got it so cold in the States- almost as bad as Canada!


Since Canada is only 5-6 hours away from my location (depending on your route), it is just like Canada or Canada is just like Minnesota??? LOL!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

In my great wisdom (NOT), I decided to make a double batch of brioche dough to make extra good rolls for Christmas Eve dinner with DS and DDIL and also for Christmas Day with DH's parents. What was I thinking? I have the dough in my 8 quart container and it has lifted the top and has spilled over onto the shelf in the refrigerator!!! I'm going to make some cinnamon rolls with some of the dough, will make some dinner rolls and will freeze the rest into a loaf or two...depending on what is left - geeeeeeees!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

thewren said:


> kate - your recipes sound so good - I should be at your house this year - we are having ham - and while I love ham I just think Christmas calls for turkey with all the trimmings.
> 
> We are having venison braised in burgundy with mushrooms, onions and seasonings served over mashed potatoes, sides, salads, and homemade rolls and mincemeat pie, lemon custard pie, and a peach pie for Don.
> 
> ...


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

thewren said:


> is there a way to watch it online? I have a radio but have no clue where to look.
> 
> sam


I always find it on Public Radio stations on the FM band, Sam. I don't know if there is a visual broadcast of the service.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

EJS said:


> Just wanted to stop in and say Merry Christmas KTP !
> 
> Looks like we are all going to be feeling the effects of this most recent outbreak of colds to different degrees. GS is on the mend quite nicely while DH and I are in the middle of the worst of it. DD is rebounding I think so not good again...Sheesh I hope we all get over it without passing it around again.
> I made the kids stockings this year. They seem to be a hit. My Luna likes to sit under the tree with the gifts.


So cute, the cat said waiting to be wrap. :-D :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Since Canada is only 5-6 hours away from my location (depending on your route), it is just like Canada or Canada is just like Minnesota??? LOL!


 :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Ooooh...yum, yum PurpleFi!!!! Our family favorite is liver pate' or we just call it liver paste  My mom made it every Christmas and it just screams the holidays to me    Yesterday would have been my mom's 97th birthday. Can't believe she's been gone 3 years already - wowow! A friend of ours hosts a little local radio show and dedicated "The Little Drummer Boy" (my mom's favorite Christmas song) in memory of my mom (and dad)...made me cry!!!! Anyway, here is my mom's recipe:
> 
> *LIVER PASTE*
> 
> ...


My friend used to make a pate like this, her children loved it. Sometimes she would use pork liver instead.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

bonnie - I have been know to mash sweet and white potatoes together - he will never know the difference - you could also mash turnip in with them - very good - especially if you use a little sour cream to mash them with.

sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> If we had only known what a pain in the butt those sticky albums were going to be we would sure have avoided them, I have several. I made copies of a bunch of old photos & want to do an album for each of my boys, have the abums, just have to get at it. Hopefully in the new year I will quit procrastinating
> 
> Sam, & Sorlenna, I will have to buy some sweet potatoes next time I get to the city & try them some other ways you have suggested. Not sure if I will get Delbert to try them. He is kind of a regular meat & potatoes guy.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it is not difficult jynx - I do all my banking online - it keeps track of everything - you have no postage and not running to the po - it will lighten your life a little.

could Gerry get his med from a mail order like cvs?

sam



Dreamweaver said:


> We don't have trouble with Fed Ex but our mail is horrific. We now take. Our bills to the post office instead of putting them I the box. On more than one occasion though, DH's prescriptions have not made it through and that can really be a problem..... When I ran into the post office last week, there was only one clerk working... At Christmas..... It is not a big station, and I fear we will lose it. I'm not fond of doing bills on computer, but think that is going to happen soon...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

gottastch said:


> In my great wisdom (NOT), I decided to make a double batch of brioche dough to make extra good rolls for Christmas Eve dinner with DS and DDIL and also for Christmas Day with DH's parents. What was I thinking?
> 
> :roll: I have done that a couple times thinking the container would be big enough NOT !!! Last time I out it into 2 separate containers to save on the mess.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you really need to experience it one time sugarsugar - a good Midwestern winter - nothing like it.

sam



sugarsugar said:


> Beautiful pictures.... but I am SO glad we dont get that sort of weather. Brrr


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> > In my great wisdom (NOT), I decided to make a double batch of brioche dough to make extra good rolls for Christmas Eve dinner with DS and DDIL and also for Christmas Day with DH's parents. What was I thinking?
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we also had that kind of oleo in Pennsylvania when I was growing up - mother would never allow me to mix it up - said I would burst the package.

don't remember the hot dogs though.

sam



Dreamweaver said:


> I thought that yellow dye was just done in IL and other to states next to WI... the oleo was white so as to never be mistaken for butter.....
> 
> Speaking of colored food, do you remember when the hot dog water turned red from all the dye?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

nice work jynx - the owls are great - love the hat - know she will like it. those owls are too cool.

sam



Dreamweaver said:


> It is almost 1 AM and I am just to page 21 so will have to finish catching up in the morning or after tomorrow's work is done.
> 
> I did want to post a couple pictures do Christmas knitting before wrapping. The first is the scarf I did for DD with two yarns held together, one a mohair type and the other a metallic.... The second is the boot cuffs and hat for one GD and then there are some other boot cuffs. I really like the way the owls came out and the blue pair. There will be a hat or mitts to go with owls, but going to let GF pick which she would like and do them between Christmas and New Year.... Just have a few more rows to do on cable headband and then sew on buttons, that will be tomorrow evening's knitting.
> 
> The scarf is rally a lovely aqua color and the metallic has several colors in it. Just hard to photograph. The last picture does a better job of snowing lace pattern in hat. not the best yarn choice for the hat, though it is a very nice hand dyed wool. She wanted a burgundy and this was as close as I could find in the stores....


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> bonnie - I have been know to mash sweet and white potatoes together - he will never know the difference - you could also mash turnip in with them - very good - especially if you use a little sour cream to mash them with.
> 
> sam


Parsnips are another good one to mash in with potatoes, I do it often. The grandchildren call parsnips white carrots.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

thewren said:


> we also had that kind of oleo in Pennsylvania when I was growing up - mother would never allow me to mix it up - said I would burst the package.
> 
> don't remember the hot dogs though.
> 
> sam


Yes and that was my job, to mix it up, I hated it. :shock:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very true

sam



darowil said:


> Except it is like calling the pot black- China aren't known for being too fussy what they add to food products themselves!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Parsnips are another good one to mash in with potatoes, I do it often. The grandchildren call parsnips white carrots.


This is one of my very favourites for winter!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

don't think I have seen the laughing Buddha before - to great - love how he is in shade.

sam



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from wet and windy Surrey. Hope everyone is getting themselves organized for Christmas. I've just a couple of cakes to make.
> Jynx love all your knitting, how on earth did you fit ll that in with your busy schedule. Hope your Mum is doing ok.
> I'm off to get my hair cut but in the meantime Monday photos (taken in the sunshine yesterday)...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

want that breakfast right now.

how are you feeling?

sam



NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from no power Great Bend. The area has been without normal power since 01:54 this morning. Most of my nieghbours won't notice because their farm generators will have kicked on.
> 
> This mornings coffee is served.
> 
> Healing hugs and energy to all.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

as someone said - a political statement

sam



jknappva said:


> As many babies as China poisoned with contamination (can't remember exactly what,sorry!)It was on the news within the last year or so. I can't believe they refused that!
> JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> We do have a big post office, and still there is often just one person on the counter. This time of year, the lines are out the door, and our mail isn't being delivered until between 5 and 6 p.m., sometimes later.
> 
> I do all the bills but one online and have never had any problem.


I have all my recurring utility bills, etc. automatically taken out of my checking account. Just wish our apartment building would get on the ball so I could do the rent automatically, too. I'm not too trusting of online bill-paying. Although my daughter has been doing it for a while with no problems.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> A few days ago, I was talking to my mom and realized I have no uncles left. It is a strange feeling. I do have three aunts, and of course my parents, so I am very lucky in that regard.
> 
> The last update on Sean I saw is that he has pneumonia in both lungs, which explains the ventilator. Thanks for your continued prayers.


I lost my last aunt a few years ago. We lost 3 within 6 months. On my mother's side. ON my father's side, he only had 2 brothers and 1 sister and the last one has been gone for at least 20 yrs. So sad when the last of a generation of a family has passed away!
JuneK


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Even wetter and windier here now, glad I went out this morning. :thumbup:


I'm glad you did, too. Now you can stay in for the rest of the day/evening where it's warm and dry.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> A few days ago, I was talking to my mom and realized I have no uncles left. It is a strange feeling. I do have three aunts, and of course my parents, so I am very lucky in that regard.
> 
> The last update on Sean I saw is that he has pneumonia in both lungs, which explains the ventilator. Thanks for your continued prayers.


I'll continue to keep Sean in my prayers, and Angora's nephew, Christopher. Praying they'll be both be much better in the New Year and before.
Junek


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

KateB said:


> Wishing everyone a Happy, Healthy Christmas.


Thank you, Kate, and I wish the same to all of you.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> bonnie - I have been know to mash sweet and white potatoes together - he will never know the difference - you could also mash turnip in with them - very good - especially if you use a little sour cream to mash them with.
> 
> sam


Oh, yes, the turnips are delicious in it!



jknappva said:


> I have all my recurring utility bills, etc. automatically taken out of my checking account. Just wish our apartment building would get on the ball so I could do the rent automatically, too. I'm not too trusting of online bill-paying. Although my daughter has been doing it for a while with no problems.
> JuneK


Our landlord finally got an online thing going, but I don't trust that one--I used it once and it took several days for the payment to go through. I'm not sure why, but I didn't want to take a chance on its being late!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

thewren said:


> nice work jynx - the owls are great - love the hat - know she will like it. those owls are too cool.
> 
> sam


Ditto from me! Great work.


----------



## Glennys 2 (Jan 1, 2012)

My DB and DS and myself used to argue over who would mix the yellow ball into margarine and also see how long we could squeeze it before the ball broke.



Patches39 said:


> Yes and that was my job, to mix it up, I hated it. :shock:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> New Zealand was involved. I think the company at fault had connections with one of ours. This year our major dairy company had a botulism scare- although it turned out to be a false alarm, the Chinese market was turning away almost anything from NZ.
> If I were to refuse Chinese imports I would have little left that I could use. Just about everything we have on the shelves is Chinese in origin.


Don't think we have very much food imported from China but almost all our clothing is imported from various Asian countries!
And several years ago, we had a huge problem with imported Chinese dry wall. Homeowners had huge breathing problems and electrical problems. I think they finally sued and got a large settlement. The homes were unfit to be lived in!
JuneK


----------



## Glennys 2 (Jan 1, 2012)

I just want to wish everyone a Very Merry Christmas and a Very Happy, Prosperous and a Very Healthy New Year.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> ************SEASONS GREETINGS********************
> 
> Wising all my KP friends health, peace and happiness


How lovely, and I'm wishing you the same!
JuneK


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

gottastch said:


> The blob got onto the refrigerator shelf, so I put some in a separate container and now both containers are full - eeeeek...at least I know my yeast is good


That is always a good thing.My brother tried making bread a couple weeks ago called me up to see what might be wrong. The yeast had expired two years ago :shock: Told hi it really does matter after getting some new his bread is perfect.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> My son just call he is in Virginia on his way here, and my DGS I'd now driving.LOL LOL :-D he 16, and driving. :shock: pray for them to get here safely. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Praying as I read. Don't have to worry about icy temps here in VA and I don't think in MD!
junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

EJS said:


> Just wanted to stop in and say Merry Christmas KTP !
> 
> Looks like we are all going to be feeling the effects of this most recent outbreak of colds to different degrees. GS is on the mend quite nicely while DH and I are in the middle of the worst of it. DD is rebounding I think so not good again...Sheesh I hope we all get over it without passing it around again.
> I made the kids stockings this year. They seem to be a hit. My Luna likes to sit under the tree with the gifts.


Lovely stockings! At least, Luna is under the tree and not climbing it. My son and dil's cat is named Luna! My grand-daughter's (their daughter) cat is Michelle and my grandson's is named Niko!
juneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> you really need to experience it one time sugarsugar - a good Midwestern winter - nothing like it.
> 
> sam


You're right, Sam. It will be an experience! I spent several winters in Syracuse, NY. Really made me appreciate Virginia winters!!
JK


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I wanted to share a wall hanging my little sister made for us in 1995 - it's about 2 feet square and I put it up every year.... Merry Christmas to all!!! luv-AZ


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

You'll have quite a bit of good eats over the next few weeks. Sounds delicious.



gottastch said:


> In my great wisdom (NOT), I decided to make a double batch of brioche dough to make extra good rolls for Christmas Eve dinner with DS and DDIL and also for Christmas Day with DH's parents. What was I thinking? I have the dough in my 8 quart container and it has lifted the top and has spilled over onto the shelf in the refrigerator!!! I'm going to make some cinnamon rolls with some of the dough, will make some dinner rolls and will freeze the rest into a loaf or two...depending on what is left - geeeeeeees!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Our landlord finally got an online thing going, but I don't trust that one--I used it once and it took several days for the payment to go through. I'm not sure why, but I didn't want to take a chance on its being late!


Whatever set-up our apt. management has charges $3.00 for the online payment. I ABSOLUTELy refuse to pay for using my own money. I just cannot understand paying to use an ATM! My bank account is with my credit union and I only have to pay for checks. And I can get them really cheaply from Walmart!!
JuneK


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

And if anyone is looking for a quick Hostess Gift - I made these baskets up for my neighbors - a selection of apples and the condensed milk caramel for dipping - cute little bowls from the dollar store and candy canes..... and I almost forgot - an apple slicer from the dollar store.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

wonderful idea!!



AZ Sticks said:


> And if anyone is looking for a quick Hostess Gift - I made these baskets up for my neighbors - a selection of apples and the condensed milk caramel for dipping - cute little bowls from the dollar store and candy canes..... and I almost forgot - an apple slicer from the dollar store.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> I wanted to share a wall hanging my little sister made for us in 1995 - it's about 2 feet square and I put it up every year.... Merry Christmas to all!!! luv-AZ


So nice, thanks for sharing. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> And if anyone is looking for a quick Hostess Gift - I made these baskets up for my neighbors - a selection of apples and the condensed milk caramel for dipping - cute little bowls from the dollar store and candy canes..... and I almost forgot - an apple slicer from the dollar store.


Great idea, well be doing that, thanks


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks!!!! I learned about the caramel here on the Tea Party.... it has now become a staple in my pantry!!!!


RookieRetiree said:


> wonderful idea!!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

You are welcome!!!


Patches39 said:


> So nice, thanks for sharing. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> Great idea, well be doing that, thanks


 :thumbup:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

All shopping done. All cooking done. All wrapping and decorating done. I'm ready for Christmas! The rain has stopped now and hopefully the wind will ease over the next few hours. It has been pretty wild but we have got away with no damage. Others nearer the coast have not fared as well. Tomorrow will be a quiet day at home and then on Christmas Day I will be at DD who only lives 8 miles away. 
To all my friends at KTP I wish you a Very Happy Christmas and a Happy and Healthy New Year x


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> All shopping done. All cooking done. All wrapping and decorating done. I'm ready for Christmas! The rain has stopped now and hopefully the wind will ease over the next few hours. It has been pretty wild but we have got away with no damage. Others nearer the coast have not fared as well. Tomorrow will be a quiet day at home and then on Christmas Day I will be at DD who only lives 8 miles away.
> To all my friends at KTP I wish you a Very Happy Christmas and a Happy and Healthy New Year x


Hope Martina is OK, she said part of the rail track she hoped to travel is very close to the sea, and does wash out when there is a storm. My cousin in Glasgow said it's not too bad there, tonight. Although it could well be different for Kate on the coast.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

angelam said:


> All shopping done. All cooking done. All wrapping and decorating done. I'm ready for Christmas! The rain has stopped now and hopefully the wind will ease over the next few hours. It has been pretty wild but we have got away with no damage. Others nearer the coast have not fared as well. Tomorrow will be a quiet day at home and then on Christmas Day I will be at DD who only lives 8 miles away.
> To all my friends at KTP I wish you a Very Happy Christmas and a Happy and Healthy New Year x


Hi Angela, it's still pouring with rain and very windy here and a tree fell on a bus not far from us, fortunately no one was hurt.
I'm going to spent tomorrow making some cakes and generally messing about. Glad you don't have to travel too far on Christmas Day. xx


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

DD and I went shopping at Sam's and Walmart. I hope I got everything I needed to do my cooking. Tomorrow is cleaning day. I may try to do a little tonight, but not sure. I can't believe Christmas is almost here!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hope Martina is OK, she said part of the rail track she hoped to travel is very close to the sea, and does wash out when there is a storm. My cousin in Glasgow said it's not too bad there, tonight. Although it could well be different for Kate on the coast.


No, it's all gone quiet here too. I think tomorrow's to be windy again, but at the moment it's dry and fairly calm. Hopefully Martina made it to London ok.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> And if anyone is looking for a quick Hostess Gift - I made these baskets up for my neighbors - a selection of apples and the condensed milk caramel for dipping - cute little bowls from the dollar store and candy canes..... and I almost forgot - an apple slicer from the dollar store.


What a nice idea!!!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks! I'm trying to avoid baking.... DH really can't have anything and I don't want to torture him with the smells!!! I'm hoping to get some sugar cookies baked tomorrow - but only if he is out in his shop!!


gottastch said:


> What a nice idea!!!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

You sound so excited lol!!! Merry Christmas dear Pammie!!!!


pammie1234 said:


> DD and I went shopping at Sam's and Walmart. I hope I got everything I needed to do my cooking. Tomorrow is cleaning day. I may try to do a little tonight, but not sure. I can't believe Christmas is almost here!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Thanks! I'm trying to avoid baking.... DH really can't have anything and I don't want to torture him with the smells!!! I'm hoping to get some sugar cookies baked tomorrow - but only if he is out in his shop!!


You're so nice...poor DH


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

*MERRY CHRISTMAS!!*

Pat and I wish each and every one of you a Wonderful Christmas Day!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Thanks! I'm trying to avoid baking.... DH really can't have anything and I don't want to torture him with the smells!!! I'm hoping to get some sugar cookies baked tomorrow - but only if he is out in his shop!!


I made sugar free desserts so Bub can have some (though I know that's not Alan's issue).

And it's already Christmas Eve on the other side of the world...I think I'm prepared. LOL There's a gift under the tree for all who will be here, and I'll cook the turkey tomorrow (not with all the trimmings, but just for a regular supper), then heat that with ham for Wednesday and do all the other fixings. I do wish all my kids could be here but I will make the best of it as I can!

If I don't make it back before then, Merry Christmas to all who celebrate! Hugs & blessings!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

This was on a blog I follow...Guess the blogger is an Aussie but not sure. I thought everyone would enjoy this especially my Australian friends and Julie, of course.
JuneK

AN AUSSIE NIGHT BEFORE CHRISTMAS 

'Twas the night before Christmas; there wasn't a sound.

Not a possum was stirring; no-one was around.
We'd left on the table some tucker and beer,

Hoping that Santa Claus soon would be here;

We children were snuggled up safe in our beds,

While dreams of pavlova danced 'round in our heads;
And Mum in her nightie, and Dad in his shorts,

Had just settled down to watch TV sports.

When outside the house a mad ruckus arose;

Loud squeaking and banging woke us from our doze.

We ran to the screen door, peeked cautiously out,

snuck onto the deck, then let out a shout.

Guess what had woken us up from our snooze,

But a rusty old Ute pulled by eight mighty 'roos.

The cheerful man driving was giggling with glee,

And we both knew at once who this plump bloke must be.

Now, I'm telling the truth it's all dinki-di,

Those eight kangaroos fairly soared through the sky.
Santa leaned out the window to pull at the reins,

And encouraged the 'roos, by calling their names.

'Now, Kylie! Now, Kirsty! Now, Shazza and Shane!

On Kipper! On, Skipper! On, Bazza and Wayne!

Park up on that water tank. Grab a quick drink,

I'll scoot down the gum tree. Be back in a wink!'

So up to the tank those eight kangaroos flew,

With the Ute full of toys, and Santa Claus too.

He slid down the gum tree and jumped to the ground,

Then in through the window he sprang with a bound.

He had bright sunburned cheeks and a milky white beard.

A jolly old joker was how he appeared.

He wore red stubby shorts and old thongs on his feet,

And a hat of deep crimson as shade from the heat.

His eyes - bright as opals - Oh! How they twinkled!

And, like a goanna, his skin was quite wrinkled!

His shirt was stretched over a round bulging belly

Which shook when he moved, like a plate full of jelly.

A fat stack of prezzies he flung from his back,

And he looked like a swaggie unfastening his pack.

He spoke not a word, but bent down on one knee,

To position our goodies beneath the yule tree.

Surfboard and footy-ball shapes for us two.

And for Dad, tongs to use on the new barbeque.

A mysterious package he left for our Mum,

Then he turned and he winked and he held up his thumb;

He strolled out on deck and his 'roos came on cue;

Flung his sack in the back and prepared to shoot through.

He bellowed out loud as they swooped past the gates-

MERRY CHRISTMAS to all, and goodonya, MATES!'

I don't know the author of this but it's so nice.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Sorlenna - Wishing you and yours a great holiday!!! Sounds like you have everything well under control. Don't forget the stockings.... ( I was always famous for that when my kids were little!!! )


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

And a very Merry Christmas to you and your family.



angelam said:


> All shopping done. All cooking done. All wrapping and decorating done. I'm ready for Christmas! The rain has stopped now and hopefully the wind will ease over the next few hours. It has been pretty wild but we have got away with no damage. Others nearer the coast have not fared as well. Tomorrow will be a quiet day at home and then on Christmas Day I will be at DD who only lives 8 miles away.
> To all my friends at KTP I wish you a Very Happy Christmas and a Happy and Healthy New Year x


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> *MERRY CHRISTMAS!!*
> 
> Pat and I wish each and every one of you a Wonderful Christmas Day!


I hope you and Pat and your entire family have a wonderful Christmas and a very happy new year!
Best wishes, dear friend.
JuneK


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi June, love your Aussie nght before Christmas. My DD embroidered the first part for me years ago and now Little Madm has it in her bedroom. xx


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

EJS said:


> Just wanted to stop in and say Merry Christmas KTP !
> 
> Looks like we are all going to be feeling the effects of this most recent outbreak of colds to different degrees. GS is on the mend quite nicely while DH and I are in the middle of the worst of it. DD is rebounding I think so not good again...Sheesh I hope we all get over it without passing it around again.
> I made the kids stockings this year. They seem to be a hit. My Luna likes to sit under the tree with the gifts.


The stockings look great! And Luna is a beautiful kitty.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gottastch said:


> In my great wisdom (NOT), I decided to make a double batch of brioche dough to make extra good rolls for Christmas Eve dinner with DS and DDIL and also for Christmas Day with DH's parents. What was I thinking? I have the dough in my 8 quart container and it has lifted the top and has spilled over onto the shelf in the refrigerator!!! I'm going to make some cinnamon rolls with some of the dough, will make some dinner rolls and will freeze the rest into a loaf or two...depending on what is left - geeeeeeees!


You had the 'Thing' taking over your fridge? lolol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gottastch said:


> The blob got onto the refrigerator shelf, so I put some in a separate container and now both containers are full - eeeeek...at least I know my yeast is good


 :shock: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Off to bed as I need the daylight to finishing knitting penguin tea cosy. Night night everyone and stay safe if you are travelling. xx


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Parsnips are another good one to mash in with potatoes, I do it often. The grandchildren call parsnips white carrots.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: I do that too, love the flavor they impart to the potatoes.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> *MERRY CHRISTMAS!!*
> 
> Pat and I wish each and every one of you a Wonderful Christmas Day!


Thank you Shirley. That is a beautiful card. Love to you and Pat. Enjoy your day with your family. x


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> That is always a good thing.My brother tried making bread a couple weeks ago called me up to see what might be wrong. The yeast had expired two years ago :shock: Told hi it really does matter after getting some new his bread is perfect.


 :shock: :roll: :roll: LOL!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> I wanted to share a wall hanging my little sister made for us in 1995 - it's about 2 feet square and I put it up every year.... Merry Christmas to all!!! luv-AZ


That's lovely.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> And if anyone is looking for a quick Hostess Gift - I made these baskets up for my neighbors - a selection of apples and the condensed milk caramel for dipping - cute little bowls from the dollar store and candy canes..... and I almost forgot - an apple slicer from the dollar store.


 :thumbup: That's a great idea, thank you.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

You're welcome Kaye - are you all ready for the big day???


Poledra65 said:


> :thumbup: That's a great idea, thank you.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I haven't been on here for some time and just realized that I hadn't logged off.

Just wanted to pop in to wish all of you a very Merry Christmas and the very best in the New Year. Good health to all.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> I haven't been on here for some time and just realized that I hadn't logged off.
> 
> Just wanted to pop in to wish all of you a very Merry Christmas and the very best in the New Year. Good health to all.


Hope all is well for you! Happy Christmas!


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

Thanks for starting this weeks KTP Kate. I have been AWOL again. This time my husband was in hospital and now is home recuperating. Trying to keep Christmas on time.

Peggy


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Hi everyone, busy here. Finally feel like Christmas is getting under control. Few more gifts to wrap and will be taking shortcuts for the rest of what is to be done.

Hope all of you are well. Hugs to all.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

The dogs brought in mud from outside. Then the little dog through up on my fabric couch. Boo!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: I do that too, love the flavor they impart to the potatoes.


I do too it is sooo good, I am glad all the grandchildren like it that way too.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> The dogs brought in mud from outside. Then the little dog through up on my fabric couch. Boo!


Oh naughty doggie. poor sofa :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hope Martina is OK, she said part of the rail track she hoped to travel is very close to the sea, and does wash out when there is a storm. My cousin in Glasgow said it's not too bad there, tonight. Although it could well be different for Kate on the coast.


I was wondering the same thing, I'm hoping that no news is good news.


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

Just popping in briefly to send you all my very best wishes for a happy Christmas.

Love your Aussie Christmas poem June.

And now to pack for our trip north for a tropical Christmas.

Hugs to all and stay safe!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jknappva said:


> This was on a blog I follow...Guess the blogger is an Aussie but not sure. I thought everyone would enjoy this especially my Australian friends and Julie, of course.
> JuneK
> 
> AN AUSSIE NIGHT BEFORE CHRISTMAS
> ...


 That was so good!!! Thank you.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Hi everyone, busy here. Finally feel like Christmas is getting under control. Few more gifts to wrap and will be taking shortcuts for the rest of what is to be done.
> 
> Hope all of you are well. Hugs to all.


glad you are feeling more like christmas. Wish christmas was under control here. It is feeling more like christmas. Everyone is getting cookies or something baked. I have to wrap the few gifts for the grandchildren.

Hugs back to you xx


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> You're welcome Kaye - are you all ready for the big day???


I'm as ready as I'm going to get other than wrapping a couple things. You?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I do too it is sooo good, I am glad all the grandchildren like it that way too.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: David likes it too as long as the Parsnips are mashed in very well.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Thank you everyone for Christmas wishes. 
Love you all!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> glad you are feeling more like christmas. Wish christmas was under control here. It is feeling more like christmas. Everyone is getting cookies or something baked. I have to wrap the few gifts for the grandchildren.
> 
> Hugs back to you xx


How are you feeling? Great that they are getting things done for you, and great that the teens are fairly willing to cook most times anyway. :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> *MERRY CHRISTMAS!!*
> 
> Pat and I wish each and every one of you a Wonderful Christmas Day!


Beautiful, and may you and Pat be blessed with the spirit of Christmas, all year long. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> I made sugar free desserts so Bub can have some (though I know that's not Alan's issue).
> 
> And it's already Christmas Eve on the other side of the world...I think I'm prepared. LOL There's a gift under the tree for all who will be here, and I'll cook the turkey tomorrow (not with all the trimmings, but just for a regular supper), then heat that with ham for Wednesday and do all the other fixings. I do wish all my kids could be here but I will make the best of it as I can!
> 
> If I don't make it back before then, Merry Christmas to all who celebrate! Hugs & blessings!


And the same to you. blessing for you and your family


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

budasha said:


> I haven't been on here for some time and just realized that I hadn't logged off.
> 
> Just wanted to pop in to wish all of you a very Merry Christmas and the very best in the New Year. Good health to all.


Ditto


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hope all is well for you! Happy Christmas!


And the same to you, may your new year bring joy, love, happiness, and good health. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> All shopping done. All cooking done. All wrapping and decorating done. I'm ready for Christmas! The rain has stopped now and hopefully the wind will ease over the next few hours. It has been pretty wild but we have got away with no damage. Others nearer the coast have not fared as well. Tomorrow will be a quiet day at home and then on Christmas Day I will be at DD who only lives 8 miles away.
> To all my friends at KTP I wish you a Very Happy Christmas and a Happy and Healthy New Year x


Glad to hear the rain has stopped. Fingers crossed that the wind does as well. A quiet day before the excitement starts. Glad to hear you don't have to travel far on christmas day. 
Merry Christmas and a Happy and healthy New Year to you as well.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

today I got some cookie dough mixed and in the fridge waiting to be rolled into gingerbread boys and girls and some snowflakes. and what ever else they decide we need to make. I did get some Rum Balls made, had to taste one or two of them. Ashlei has picked a chocolate hazel nut cheese cake to bake for mum and dad for christmas. Had a nap or two in between all the mixing and baking. 

Healing energy and hugs surrounding all sweet dreams of sugar plums and lolly pops and finished projects all wrapped and under the tree.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks Kathy AND Lurker...I've saw this and appreciate you thinking of me Lurker and to Kathy for posting. I've put the book on my Amazon wish list. 


Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Kathy! I will bookmark this so I can point Gwen to it- she is not online, and I know she has a lot on her plate at present!
> Heat wave???????? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: David likes it too as long as the Parsnips are mashed in very well.


That is what I do mash it very well, have put that on top of Shepherds pie a few times seemed to go over well. I f you have a potato ricer put the parsnips through it works great and there are no little bits.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

ROFLMAO......how funny....at least you will have a well stocked bread larder......


gottastch said:


> In my great wisdom (NOT), I decided to make a double batch of brioche dough to make extra good rolls for Christmas Eve dinner with DS and DDIL and also for Christmas Day with DH's parents. What was I thinking? I have the dough in my 8 quart container and it has lifted the top and has spilled over onto the shelf in the refrigerator!!! I'm going to make some cinnamon rolls with some of the dough, will make some dinner rolls and will freeze the rest into a loaf or two...depending on what is left - geeeeeeees!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

A wonderful knitting incident. I saw that the piano player for the musical, a man, was knitting prior to the play and during intermission. I actually got a photo, but not sure if I can post it or not as I didn't get his permission. Things got busy for the Meet and Greet of the performers with the audience and wanted to get our grandson's photo of hugs with family. Thought you would enjoy that. First time I have ever seen anyone ready to play the piano, sitting and knitting. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

budasha said:


> I haven't been on here for some time and just realized that I hadn't logged off.
> 
> Just wanted to pop in to wish all of you a very Merry Christmas and the very best in the New Year. Good health to all.


Merry merry !! We miss you!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm coming to your house for dinner!


jheiens said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > kate - your recipes sound so good - I should be at your house this year - we are having ham - and while I love ham I just think Christmas calls for turkey with all the trimmings.
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Grannypeg said:


> Thanks for starting this weeks KTP Kate. I have been AWOL again. This time my husband was in hospital and now is home recuperating. Trying to keep Christmas on time.
> 
> Peggy


Glad DH is home for the Holidays - enjoy your Christmas.....


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Budasha, nice to see you. Merry Christmas to you too.

Merry Christmas dear KTP Family!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> How are you feeling? Great that they are getting things done for you, and great that the teens are fairly willing to cook most times anyway. :thumbup:


Getting there been up since 01:42 when the generator came n and the fire alarms thought it was a good idea to let me know the power was out. Did take a couple little power naps. Enjoyed the day chatting with a friend catching up. :-D :wink: It is a big help when they get things done mostly was an easy day, the little ones went with their dad to get presents for mum. Got to see Seth for a short time while Grant went and got me ginger ale, chicken soup and brandy.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What a creative idea! I'll have to remember this.



AZ Sticks said:


> And if anyone is looking for a quick Hostess Gift - I made these baskets up for my neighbors - a selection of apples and the condensed milk caramel for dipping - cute little bowls from the dollar store and candy canes..... and I almost forgot - an apple slicer from the dollar store.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I'm as ready as I'm going to get other than wrapping a couple things. You?


Not much prep needed here. We are going to have chicken breasts, mashed pots and gravy... Biscuits and cranberry sauce.... A fancier version of every night! It will be just the two of us - Alan really isn't up for much of anything right now... But we will get him squared away after the first of the year. Merry Christmas to you and yours. Luv- Sandi


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Got home from dentist and went to deliver socks I had knitted for my sister. She loved them and they were a perfect fit. (Yea!) We have been struggling financially quite a bit the past few weeks; DH's supervisor "forgot" to turn in the paiy founcers and after working 12 days straight he got a check for less than $300. God is good...we were blessed by my sister who gave us a Christmas gift of a considerable sum that will see us through until DH's check gets straightened out. Got home and began cleaning house...vacuuming, mopping, dishes and in walks DH. No work for the remainder of the week. So, he will get paid Friday what is due and we will make it work. It was really nice having him here today; usually I'm alone until evening. We realized we had never used a gift certificate from LAST Christmas to a really nice restaurant so we went out on a date for dinner tonight. The food was delicious and the portions huge so I brought home 1/2 of mine to eat tomorrow along with my dessert which was Tiramisu (sp?) which I ate as I sipped some drambuie. (again sp?). Hannah called us and her boyfriend's family have given her a stupendous birthday present; her birthday is the 26th. She and BF are going to Radio City Music Hall to see the Rockettes! She is quite excited. I am so happy for her that she is having such a wonderful trip and experience.
My sister also asked me today if I would be able to make 2 more animal hats by Jan. 4th....PUH_LEZZ....I told her I could try but couldn't guarantee it....I still have a few things I have to finish by the 5th of Jan. when Hannah and other DDs and GKs come to celebrate. 

Well, I've rambled on quite a bit and am pretty tired tonight. I truly hope all have a wonderful Christmas if you celebrate and if not a wonderful holiday time of year. You are a special group in my heart and I wish you a wonderful New Year.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I had heard that also but never the reason.

sam



jknappva said:


> I thought I'd heard that China had rescinded the one child law??? or were considering it. Could be wrong....
> Junek


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Mine is not a cook at all - but he always cleans up after dinner. He raised the boys with the saying 'Mom cooked' we clean up. Their significant others appreciate it that they are not afraid to clean up and housework is not a problem either. We always felt they should know how to look after themselves and it has carried over into their relationships. My older son was an excellent housekeeper -- everything had to be in its place. Kelly is a bit more like me - clean, but not as tidy - With me I think that all my crafts caused a mess.


I told my boys they had to learn to cook, clean & do laundry so that they would not be like their Dad & move from Moms house to a wifes house & not know anything. My house is also clean but somewhat untidy due to all my in progress crafts. DH did help with the cleaning in the winter when I was working.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

this sounds good angleam - do you serve as it or do you put something on top of it when served?

sam



angelam said:


> As promised -
> APPLE MINCEMEAT CAKE


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I'm coming to your house for dinner!


Oh, I wish you could be here, too! There will be enough for everyone, Gwen. We'll save you a chair at the table. Plenty of room for all as we are likely to be dining at our church's fellowship hall as we did for Thanksgiving.

Y'all come. And be sure to bring Brantley, please? We wouldn't want him to be lonesome.

Ohio Joy


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lovely wall hanging sandi - love the santas'

sam



AZ Sticks said:


> I wanted to share a wall hanging my little sister made for us in 1995 - it's about 2 feet square and I put it up every year.... Merry Christmas to all!!! luv-AZ


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

budasha said:


> I haven't been on here for some time and just realized that I hadn't logged off.
> 
> Just wanted to pop in to wish all of you a very Merry Christmas and the very best in the New Year. Good health to all.


The same to you Liz!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> We used to have a "rendering" truck come to carry off any of the dead animals rather than Dad burying them...I'll have to check to see why.


Most dead animals used to be picked up & used in pet food. (when we lived in ontario) We don't have that here, some people collect them for coyote bait.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Grannypeg said:


> Thanks for starting this weeks KTP Kate. I have been AWOL again. This time my husband was in hospital and now is home recuperating. Trying to keep Christmas on time.
> 
> Peggy


Hope your Christmas is a good one and your husband regains his health quickly.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what is a ute?

sam



jknappva said:


> This was on a blog I follow...Guess the blogger is an Aussie but not sure. I thought everyone would enjoy this especially my Australian friends and Julie, of course.
> JuneK
> 
> AN AUSSIE NIGHT BEFORE CHRISTMAS


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

So good to hear from your Peggy and Budasha. We have sure missed you both. Best wishes for the merriest of Christmas joys and for the new year's blessings of good health and prosperity.

Ohio Joy


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

healing energy zooming to husband peggy - some soothing positive energy to you - don't overdo.

sam



Grannypeg said:


> Thanks for starting this weeks KTP Kate. I have been AWOL again. This time my husband was in hospital and now is home recuperating. Trying to keep Christmas on time.
> 
> Peggy


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oh pammie - I do know just how you feel - precious animals.

sam



pammie1234 said:


> The dogs brought in mud from outside. Then the little dog through up on my fabric couch. Boo!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Parsnips are another good one to mash in with potatoes, I do it often. The grandchildren call parsnips white carrots.


I'm afraid there will be no parsnips in my house, I don't even like the smell of them cooking. I'm not a real big fan of turnips, they are OK & I like them raw but my husband won't let me cook them as he hates the smell. As I said, he's evrn more fussy than I am


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> today I got some cookie dough mixed and in the fridge waiting to be rolled into gingerbread boys and girls and some snowflakes. and what ever else they decide we need to make. I did get some Rum Balls made, had to taste one or two of them. Ashlei has picked a chocolate hazel nut cheese cake to bake for mum and dad for christmas. Had a nap or two in between all the mixing and baking.
> 
> Healing energy and hugs surrounding all sweet dreams of sugar plums and lolly pops and finished projects all wrapped and under the tree.


Ooh, Ashlei can come bake for me.  That sounds scrumptious.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> That is what I do mash it very well, have put that on top of Shepherds pie a few times seemed to go over well. I f you have a potato ricer put the parsnips through it works great and there are no little bits.


The ricer is a great idea, I just need to grab the one from Marlas'' house that is collecting dust. :thumbup:


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

thewren said:


> what is a ute?
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Getting there been up since 01:42 when the generator came n and the fire alarms thought it was a good idea to let me know the power was out. Did take a couple little power naps. Enjoyed the day chatting with a friend catching up. :-D :wink: It is a big help when they get things done mostly was an easy day, the little ones went with their dad to get presents for mum. Got to see Seth for a short time while Grant went and got me ginger ale, chicken soup and brandy.


Now that is a combination, ginger ale, chicken soup, and brandy, that should kill or cure.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Got home from dentist and went to deliver socks I had knitted for my sister. She loved them and they were a perfect fit. (Yea!) We have been struggling financially quite a bit the past few weeks; DH's supervisor "forgot" to turn in the paiy founcers and after working 12 days straight he got a check for less than $300. God is good...we were blessed by my sister who gave us a Christmas gift of a considerable sum that will see us through until DH's check gets straightened out. Got home and began cleaning house...vacuuming, mopping, dishes and in walks DH. No work for the remainder of the week. So, he will get paid Friday what is due and we will make it work. It was really nice having him here today; usually I'm alone until evening. We realized we had never used a gift certificate from LAST Christmas to a really nice restaurant so we went out on a date for dinner tonight. The food was delicious and the portions huge so I brought home 1/2 of mine to eat tomorrow along with my dessert which was Tiramisu (sp?) which I ate as I sipped some drambuie. (again sp?). Hannah called us and her boyfriend's family have given her a stupendous birthday present; her birthday is the 26th. She and BF are going to Radio City Music Hall to see the Rockettes! She is quite excited. I am so happy for her that she is having such a wonderful trip and experience.
> My sister also asked me today if I would be able to make 2 more animal hats by Jan. 4th....PUH_LEZZ....I told her I could try but couldn't guarantee it....I still have a few things I have to finish by the 5th of Jan. when Hannah and other DDs and GKs come to celebrate.
> 
> Well, I've rambled on quite a bit and am pretty tired tonight. I truly hope all have a wonderful Christmas if you celebrate and if not a wonderful holiday time of year. You are a special group in my heart and I wish you a wonderful New Year.


It' amazing how things always seem to work out eventually isn't it? Glad you are going to be able to get through and make it work, been there done that, more than I want to think about. I do not know how a boss can forget something as important as peoples pay, that is awful. 
Sounds like Hannah is having a fabulous trip, what a wonderful gift. Have a great night, hugs.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Shirley, beautiful ponsetta , thanks for posting.

AZ sticks, what a cute Santa quilt & your apple basket is a great idea.
I was busy today but didn't get any of my Christmas prep done, attended a funeral for one of my school teachers, a very long but nice service, 2 priests in the family so them plus our local priest did the service, then I picked up the grandkids & brought them home as mom was working & dad wanted to run to the city.
Tomorrow I have to make a cheesecake, some more tarts& get the vegie tray ready. Will have turkey dinner for 15 on Christmas day.
I hope all those who have been ill are on the mend soon
I hope everyone has a very Merry Christmas


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Gwen, isn't it amazing how fast some people think we can knit? My DD wanted 4 stockings for Christmas. I have not totally finished 1 yet! She also sent me a pic of a hat she wanted. Then she doesn't understand why I haven't cleaned my house! Funny!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Good night everybody, I hope you all have wonderful dreams. Those who are going into Christmas day in a few hours or so, have a wonderful Christmas full of love and joy and happy things. See you in several hours, I'm pooped. Caren had me beat by about 2 hours on wake up time this am, but I haven't had any naps, so I think the two of us are more than a little crazy. lol. 
Love you all, night.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> today I got some cookie dough mixed and in the fridge waiting to be rolled into gingerbread boys and girls and some snowflakes. and what ever else they decide we need to make. I did get some Rum Balls made, had to taste one or two of them. Ashlei has picked a chocolate hazel nut cheese cake to bake for mum and dad for christmas. Had a nap or two in between all the mixing and baking.
> 
> Healing energy and hugs surrounding all sweet dreams of sugar plums and lolly pops and finished projects all wrapped and under the tree.


Yummy :-D


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Wishing all who will be celebrate Christmas, all the joy and love, that is coming from the spirit of Christmas. My your family gathering bring joy and be filled with peace, laced with happiness.
Marry Christmas. :-D :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

HI everyone I am back. Has been very nasty around here the last few days.

After I signed off here on Saturday night my power went off and was off til tonight.

Thankfully we have a wood stove so we were warm, and able to cook a few things on it. Also happy we have a generator. It kept our sump pump going.

Our road has been closed since Saturday night, local traffic only.

Posting a few pics, then going back to catch up.


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

Wishing each one a very Merry Christmas!! May you enjoy love, peace and joy.

Question: How many of you have a pickle on your Christmas tree?


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm afraid there will be no parsnips in my house, I don't even like the smell of them cooking. I'm not a real big fan of turnips, they are OK & I like them raw but my husband won't let me cook them as he hates the smell. As I said, he's evrn more fussy than I am


I will have to try the parsnips as I do like them. I also like turnips. My mom used to add a few to beef stew whenever she made it. My eldest brother hates them so I often wonder if he knew they were in there. Like you my DH likes eating them raw, most often out of his own garden.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

We do.


Railyn said:


> Wishing each one a very Merry Christmas!! May you enjoy love, peace and joy.
> 
> Question: How many of you have a pickle on your Christmas tree?


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

More photos


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Off to bed. 1 am here and I am beat.

See you all tomorrow.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> you really need to experience it one time sugarsugar - a good Midwestern winter - nothing like it.
> 
> sam


I would like to experience a white Christmas..... only once though.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

gottastch said:


> The blob got onto the refrigerator shelf, so I put some in a separate container and now both containers are full - eeeeek...at least I know my yeast is good


 :shock:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is a very nifty looking truck - would not mind having one.

sam



nicho said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > what is a ute?
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

to all of you in the southern hemisphere - blessings on this day and may you celebrate in it's meaning. wishing you all the merriest of Christmas's. 

also - enjoy those warm temperatures - and if you would like to share ..........

sam


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> *MERRY CHRISTMAS!!*
> 
> Pat and I wish each and every one of you a Wonderful Christmas Day!


Merry Christmas.... we have pointsettas in pots everywhere this time of year.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

jknappva said:


> This was on a blog I follow...Guess the blogger is an Aussie but not sure. I thought everyone would enjoy this especially my Australian friends and Julie, of course.
> JuneK
> 
> AN AUSSIE NIGHT BEFORE CHRISTMAS
> ...


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Got home from dentist and went to deliver socks I had knitted for my sister. She loved them and they were a perfect fit. (Yea!) We have been struggling financially quite a bit the past few weeks; DH's supervisor "forgot" to turn in the paiy founcers and after working 12 days straight he got a check for less than $300. God is good...we were blessed by my sister who gave us a Christmas gift of a considerable sum that will see us through until DH's check gets straightened out. Got home and began cleaning house...vacuuming, mopping, dishes and in walks DH. No work for the remainder of the week. So, he will get paid Friday what is due and we will make it work. It was really nice having him here today; usually I'm alone until evening. We realized we had never used a gift certificate from LAST Christmas to a really nice restaurant so we went out on a date for dinner tonight. The food was delicious and the portions huge so I brought home 1/2 of mine to eat tomorrow along with my dessert which was Tiramisu (sp?) which I ate as I sipped some drambuie. (again sp?). Hannah called us and her boyfriend's family have given her a stupendous birthday present; her birthday is the 26th. She and BF are going to Radio City Music Hall to see the Rockettes! She is quite excited. I am so happy for her that she is having such a wonderful trip and experience.
> My sister also asked me today if I would be able to make 2 more animal hats by Jan. 4th....PUH_LEZZ....I told her I could try but couldn't guarantee it....I still have a few things I have to finish by the 5th of Jan. when Hannah and other DDs and GKs come to celebrate.
> 
> Well, I've rambled on quite a bit and am pretty tired tonight. I truly hope all have a wonderful Christmas if you celebrate and if not a wonderful holiday time of year. You are a special group in my heart and I wish you a wonderful New Year.


What a bonus that you found the dinner voucher! And very nice of your sister to tide you over till DH cheque is sorted out.
Merry Christmas to you and your familiy. And can you pass it on to Marianne too please?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> to all of you in the southern hemisphere - blessings on this day and may you celebrate in it's meaning. wishing you all the merriest of Christmas's.
> 
> also - enjoy those warm temperatures - and if you would like to share ..........
> 
> sam


7pm Christmas eve here and about 9pm for Julie. We are forecast here to have 31 for Christmas tomorrow. Just lovely.  Have a Merry Christmas Sam.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> 7pm Christmas eve here and about 9pm for Julie. We are forecast here to have 31 for Christmas tomorrow. Just lovely.  Have a Merry Christmas Sam.


I misread that, and thought you were entertaining 31 people tomorrow! That sounded quite a crowd! 31C, I can cope with. :thumbup: Our wind and rain has temporarily abated, but it is forecast to return later today. I was very relieved that one of my daughters, who lives a bit over 2 hours drive away, decided to come home yesterday, rather than leaving it until today, as planned.

If I don't make it back to the board later on, have a very Happy Christmas, everyone, wherever you are, and whatever you plan to do.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Railyn said:


> Wishing each one a very Merry Christmas!! May you enjoy love, peace and joy.
> 
> Question: How many of you have a pickle on your Christmas tree?


?? a Pickle?? Not me, but tell us more...


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Kathleendoris said:


> I misread that, and thought you were entertaining 31 people tomorrow! That sounded quite a crowd! 31C, I can cope with. :thumbup: Our wind and rain has temporarily abated, but it is forecast to return later today. I was very relieved that one of my daughters, who lives a bit over 2 hours drive away, decided to come home yesterday, rather than leaving it until today, as planned.
> 
> If I don't make it back to the board later on, have a very Happy Christmas, everyone, wherever you are, and whatever you plan to do.


31 people? :shock: :shock: Oh no no. Just six here for a Christmas dinner at lunchtime, then I am off to a barbeque at a friends at night. The weather should be great for that. I am as organised as I need to be, if not too bad now.. its too late. LOL


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Good morning from a dry windy Scotland( storms expected soon), have not visited the tea party for a wee while, things have been rather hectic, what with a new great grandson and other happenings,but I wanted to at least wish all who celebrate this time of the year A Very Merry Christmas,and a healthy safe one.Enjoy the holiday


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Good morning from a dry windy Scotland( storms expected soon), have not visited the tea party for a wee while, things have been rather hectic, what with a new great grandson and other happenings,but I wanted to at least wish all who celebrate this time of the year A Very Merry Christmas,and a healthy safe one.Enjoy the holiday


That is lovely Agnes- great to see you back! I just got home from a carol evening at church- debating whether to make some supper!

Edit, Happy Christmas!


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> jknappva said:
> 
> 
> > This was on a blog I follow...Guess the blogger is an Aussie but not sure. I thought everyone would enjoy this especially my Australian friends and Julie, of course.
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Good morning from Great Bend. It is currently -10c/ 14f with a light snow falling. 

Today we will be baking as soon as the troops awake and get the bellies filled. I will check in when I can. 

This mornings coffee. 

Healing hugs to all and a joyous holiday


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

thewren said:


> this sounds good angleam - do you serve as it or do you put something on top of it when served?
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

nicho said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > what is a ute?
> ...


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a calm Surrey. Quite a change from last night's storm. Luckily our garden is quite sheltered so only a few small branches down.

I hope everyone is staying safe whether travelling or at home.

I have just a couple of cakes to make to take to my DDs tomorrow, finish a bit of knitting and do some sewing. All in all a perfect day.

Sending healing vibes to those who need them.

Seasonal hugs to all

Christmas Eve photos......


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Wishing each one a very Merry Christmas!! May you enjoy love, peace and joy.
> 
> Question: How many of you have a pickle on your Christmas tree?


A pickle? Not me!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning Kate, how are things up in Scotland? Hope you have a lovely Christmas. xx


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning Kate, how are things up in Scotland? Hope you have a lovely Christmas. xx


Morning Purple, it's still very windy up here but dry at the moment. A very happy Christmas to you too.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

KateB said:


> Morning Purple, it's still very windy up here but dry at the moment. A very happy Christmas to you too.


Take care if you are going out. I've got a couple of cakes to make. xx


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Take care if you are going out. I've got a couple of cakes to make. xx


Not intending to go out at all today, did the final run round the supermarket yesterday, it was mayhem in there! We only have the one smallish supermarket here and it gets so crowded at this time of year, you'd think they were never going to be open again...and they're only shut for one day!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

KateB said:


> Not intending to go out at all today, did the final run round the supermarket yesterday, it was mayhem in there! We only have the one smallish supermarket here and it gets so crowded at this time of year, you'd think they were never going to be open again...and they're only shut for one day!


They are just the same down here. I think I never need shop again, this year!!!! xxx


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

angelam said:


> I was wondering the same thing. Thanks Nicho - guess it comes from utility?


 :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> They are just the same down here. I think I never need shop again, this year!!!! xxx


Its the same here too.! Well 2 hours to go here till Christmas, I will be heading off to bed in a little... have to be asleep for Santa to come.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Its the same here too.! Well 2 hours to go here till Christmas, I will be heading off to bed in a little... have to be asleep for Santa to come.


And it is Christmas, now, here! So Greetings everyone from Christmas Day 25th December, 2013! Still not cold 19 C outside, not actually raining although it is forecast- certainly it is cloudy. Will be fairly busy later. Pleased to be able to report that the guernsey is progressing well- I am doing my name in purl stitches on stocking stitch.- it will be a lot easier to start the panels from stocking stitch, rather than rib!
Got woken by a middle of the night phone call, not the one I had hoped for. Oh well, such is life!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> And it is Christmas, now, here! So Greetings everyone from Christmas Day 25th December, 2013! Still not cold 19 C outside, not actually raining although it is forecast- certainly it is cloudy. Will be fairly busy later. Pleased to be able to report that the guernsey is progressing well- I am doing my name in purl stitches on stocking stitch.- it will be a lot easier to start the panels from stocking stitch, rather than rib!
> Got woken by a middle of the night phone call, not the one I had hoped for. Oh well, such is life!


Merry Christmas Julie, enjoy your day. (((HUGS))))


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Merry Christmas Julie, enjoy your day. (((HUGS))))


an enormous hug, back to you! Hoping this may be a special day for you!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Well everyone, I am heading to bed and when I wake up it will beChristmas. Stay safe and keep well and be as happy as possible. 

Merry Christmas.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Merry Christmas, SugarSugar and Julie!!



sugarsugar said:


> 7pm Christmas eve here and about 9pm for Julie. We are forecast here to have 31 for Christmas tomorrow. Just lovely.  Have a Merry Christmas Sam.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Have a wonderful Christmas...thanks for stopping by...good to see you.



agnescr said:


> Good morning from a dry windy Scotland( storms expected soon), have not visited the tea party for a wee while, things have been rather hectic, what with a new great grandson and other happenings,but I wanted to at least wish all who celebrate this time of the year A Very Merry Christmas,and a healthy safe one.Enjoy the holiday


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Merry Christmas, SugarSugar and Julie!!


Thank you, Rookie! Hope you are enjoying, what I think you said was to be a very busy Christmas Eve!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Oh yes, very busy...it's still early, but time to get at the food preparation. Ended up with DGS here all day yesterday while DD#2 ran some last minute errands and then took her sister, DD#1, to the Immediate Care Clinic. DD#1 has a sinus infection and is now on antibiotics. Hope she's feeling better this a.m. -- she's upset that she can't see DGD and DS and DIL....but don't want to get them sick, but maybe by tomorrow, she'll be able to visit with them some. We made a lot of gingerbread cookies yesterday and spent 2 hours with frosting and sprinkles.

Today, I need to make up some candy (caramels and peanut brittle) as they are gifts for neighbors and get the food ready to take to our Dear Niece's house for the Christmas Eve buffet (bacon jam and Caprese tarts) and food our us today (stuffed pasta shells and salad) and ham and scalloped potatoes and green beans for dinner for tomorrow. DS and DDIL and DGD are due here around 2:00 p.m. so that's when our festivities will start and we'll open one gift here from under the tree before heading over to dear niece's house. DD#2 is bringing boyfriend along to our house and their house---guess it's getting serious. Better get busy!!

Happy Christmas and hope you get the phone call you were hoping to come.

Also have a couple of presents to still wrap and have to


Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you, Rookie! Hope you are enjoying, what I think you said was to be a very busy Christmas Eve!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Oh yes, very busy...it's still early, but time to get at the food preparation. Ended up with DGS here all day yesterday while DD#2 ran some last minute errands and then took her sister, DD#1, to the Immediate Care Clinic. DD#1 has a sinus infection and is now on antibiotics. Hope she's feeling better this a.m. -- she's upset that she can't see DGD and DS and DIL....but don't want to get them sick, but maybe by tomorrow, she'll be able to visit with them some. We made a lot of gingerbread cookies yesterday and spent 2 hours with frosting and sprinkles.
> 
> Today, I need to make up some candy (caramels and peanut brittle) as they are gifts for neighbors and get the food ready to take to our Dear Niece's house for the Christmas Eve buffet (bacon jam and Caprese tarts) and food our us today (stuffed pasta shells and salad) and ham and scalloped potatoes and green beans for dinner for tomorrow. DS and DDIL and DGD are due here around 2:00 p.m. so that's when our festivities will start and we'll open one gift here from under the tree before heading over to dear niece's house. DD#2 is bringing boyfriend along to our house and their house---guess it's getting serious. Better get busy!!
> 
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Hi June, love your Aussie nght before Christmas. My DD embroidered the first part for me years ago and now Little Madm has it in her bedroom. xx


I really enjoyed reading it....Aussie Christmas weather is so different from ours here in the northern hemisphere. But I guess the sentiment is the same no matter where you are!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

budasha said:


> I haven't been on here for some time and just realized that I hadn't logged off.
> 
> Just wanted to pop in to wish all of you a very Merry Christmas and the very best in the New Year. Good health to all.


Good to see you. Hope you and your family have a very Merry Christmas!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Grannypeg said:


> Thanks for starting this weeks KTP Kate. I have been AWOL again. This time my husband was in hospital and now is home recuperating. Trying to keep Christmas on time.
> 
> Peggy


Praying your hubby is recovering nicely...hope you and yours have a wonderful Christmas!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Got home from dentist and went to deliver socks I had knitted for my sister. She loved them and they were a perfect fit. (Yea!) We have been struggling financially quite a bit the past few weeks; DH's supervisor "forgot" to turn in the paiy founcers and after working 12 days straight he got a check for less than $300. God is good...we were blessed by my sister who gave us a Christmas gift of a considerable sum that will see us through until DH's check gets straightened out. Got home and began cleaning house...vacuuming, mopping, dishes and in walks DH. No work for the remainder of the week. So, he will get paid Friday what is due and we will make it work. It was really nice having him here today; usually I'm alone until evening. We realized we had never used a gift certificate from LAST Christmas to a really nice restaurant so we went out on a date for dinner tonight. The food was delicious and the portions huge so I brought home 1/2 of mine to eat tomorrow along with my dessert which was Tiramisu (sp?) which I ate as I sipped some drambuie. (again sp?). Hannah called us and her boyfriend's family have given her a stupendous birthday present; her birthday is the 26th. She and BF are going to Radio City Music Hall to see the Rockettes! She is quite excited. I am so happy for her that she is having such a wonderful trip and experience.
> My sister also asked me today if I would be able to make 2 more animal hats by Jan. 4th....PUH_LEZZ....I told her I could try but couldn't guarantee it....I still have a few things I have to finish by the 5th of Jan. when Hannah and other DDs and GKs come to celebrate.
> 
> Well, I've rambled on quite a bit and am pretty tired tonight. I truly hope all have a wonderful Christmas if you celebrate and if not a wonderful holiday time of year. You are a special group in my heart and I wish you a wonderful New Year.


Oh, Gwen, how terrible to have the supervisor mess up so badly right when everyone needs money for Christmas. 
Glad you don't have to wait too long for the pay to come through.
I know it's a double-edge sword that your DH is off work the rest of the week and no pay but I'm sure you'll enjoy having him home with you!
I know you're getting sick of those animal hats, by now!
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I told my boys they had to learn to cook, clean & do laundry so that they would not be like their Dad & move from Moms house to a wifes house & not know anything. My house is also clean but somewhat untidy due to all my in progress crafts. DH did help with the cleaning in the winter when I was working.


My boys both learned to do for themselves...my oldest didn't get married until his mid-30's and someone asked him who did his laundry, etc and cooked. He said to get married to have someone do that was a poor reason to get married. Both of them are better cooks than their wives. Since my youngest retired, he does all of the cooking.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> what is a ute?
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

nicho said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > what is a ute?
> ...


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> HI everyone I am back. Has been very nasty around here the last few days.
> 
> After I signed off here on Saturday night my power went off and was off til tonight.
> 
> ...


I've been wondering about how you were faring, Melody. Hope you have your power back. A generator is probably a must in your area!!
Stay safe and warm....hugs,
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> More photos


Beautiful pictures...but ice is so destructive!!!
JK


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

*Merry Christmas to all*

Today will busier that ever since yesterday was pretty much of a loss as far as getting things done that needed doing in prep for today and tomorrow. Christmas entree is still thawing in a very large plastic tote box. the venison was given to us but 2 shoulder pieces were frozen together. Much more meat than needed for one meal but no other way to get it apart.

Pies yet to be made as well as soups for tonight's gathering. It looks like we will be dining in the church hall for Christmas dinner but that will be okay. Not a present wrapped yet and some have not bought theirs yet. SIL#1 is getting snippy at DD#1 and DGGD is being a general pain is the butt; however, they can get their acts together or go elsewhere. We will have Christmas in the right spirit or else!! As Tim says, ''Gram SAID. . . . .'' lolol

May you all have joy in the blessings of this season. And an AMEN to that wish.

Ohio Joy


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> And it is Christmas, now, here! So Greetings everyone from Christmas Day 25th December, 2013! Still not cold 19 C outside, not actually raining although it is forecast- certainly it is cloudy. Will be fairly busy later. Pleased to be able to report that the guernsey is progressing well- I am doing my name in purl stitches on stocking stitch.- it will be a lot easier to start the panels from stocking stitch, rather than rib!
> Got woken by a middle of the night phone call, not the one I had hoped for. Oh well, such is life!


Hope you have a nice Christmas Day Julie, and pats for Ringo!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Good morning from a dry windy Scotland( storms expected soon), have not visited the tea party for a wee while, things have been rather hectic, what with a new great grandson and other happenings,but I wanted to at least wish all who celebrate this time of the year A Very Merry Christmas,and a healthy safe one.Enjoy the holiday


Good to hear from you again....wishing a Merry Christmas to you and yours.
JuneK


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

merry Christmas to the ktp family in the Australia and new Zealand. we in british isles are just about to have a bit of lunch on Christmas eve. i'd better have tea at the ready. Fiona phoned to say that eamonn will carry the children's gifts down from the top bedroom. 'you're not doing that with a broken arm, mother. I know not to argue when addressed as mother! all well here. blustery and cold with a bit of sleet. 

love and blessings to all of you.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend. It is currently -10c/ 14f with a light snow falling.
> 
> Today we will be baking as soon as the troops awake and get the bellies filled. I will check in when I can.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the morning coffee, Caren. Saw where some places in upstate NY had flooding issue. Hope there are no consequences from your ice melting, if it has.
Merry Christmas to you and your family.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a calm Surrey. Quite a change from last night's storm. Luckily our garden is quite sheltered so only a few small branches down.
> 
> I hope everyone is staying safe whether travelling or at home.
> 
> ...


It's always a pleasure to see Mr.P. Merry Christmas to you and your family!
JuneK


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Just heard we may be three down at the table tomorrow. Jon's (SIL) brother and family had their house flooded last night after the storm. They now have about 20" of water throughout their ground floor. They have a small stream running alongside their property which burst its banks last night. Poor things! We're hoping once they have got over the shock a bit and done whatever they can today, that they may be glad to walk away and shut the door on it for a while tomorrow. They live in Wiltshire which is further west than us. I think the further west you were yesterday, the worse the storm. I'm still wondering if Martina managed to get away OK. There's alot of distruption on the railways.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> And it is Christmas, now, here! So Greetings everyone from Christmas Day 25th December, 2013! Still not cold 19 C outside, not actually raining although it is forecast- certainly it is cloudy. Will be fairly busy later. Pleased to be able to report that the guernsey is progressing well- I am doing my name in purl stitches on stocking stitch.- it will be a lot easier to start the panels from stocking stitch, rather than rib!
> Got woken by a middle of the night phone call, not the one I had hoped for. Oh well, such is life!


And a very Merry Christmas, Julie...although for us it's still Christmas Eve morning!! I know you're looking forward to spending Christmas dinner with your friends. 
Your guernsey sounds like it's going to be lovely.
JuneK


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> HI everyone I am back. Has been very nasty around here the last few days.
> 
> After I signed off here on Saturday night my power went off and was off til tonight.
> 
> ...


That is some serious ice. I'm glad everyone is safe and no branches fell on the house or anything. Good that you have the wood stove, they are great, and come in handy, the generator is a good thing also, not good when the sump freezes. Get some rest, stay safe if you have to be out and about. 
Gage is cute. 
Hugs


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> merry Christmas to the ktp family in the Australia and new Zealand. we in british isles are just about to have a bit of lunch on Christmas eve. i'd better have tea at the ready. Fiona phoned to say that eamonn will carry the children's gifts down from the top bedroom. 'you're not doing that with a broken arm, mother. I know not to argue when addressed as mother! all well here. blustery and cold with a bit of sleet.
> 
> love and blessings to all of you.


Hi Valerie, I know the feeling 'Mother' is a very serious word. Glad yoyu have help and enjoy yourself. I'm up to my eyes in cheesecake and chocolate log - both for DD xx


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

MERRY CHRISTMAS Everyone in the Southern Hemisphere!!!! May it be merry and bright, filled with love and joy!!!! {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{Christmas Hugs for All}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jknappva said:


> It's always a pleasure to see Mr.P. Merry Christmas to you and your family!
> JuneK


Thank you, he is now sorting the things out to take to DDs tomorrow. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> MERRY CHRISTMAS Everyone in the Southern Hemisphere!!!! May it be merry and bright, filled with love and joy!!!! {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{Christmas Hugs for All}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


I'll join in with that {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{hugs}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}} xxxxxxx


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

And to all my friends/sisters & brothers on the Tea Party, I'm wishing everyone a very Merry Christmas now so if you're busy and can't stop back in, you'll know I'm thinking of you. 
And a special Merry Christmas to Time and Matthew.
My God heal all our sick loved ones!
Hugs to all of you,you've brightened my life so very much!
JuneK


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend. It is currently -10c/ 14f with a light snow falling.
> 
> Today we will be baking as soon as the troops awake and get the bellies filled. I will check in when I can.
> 
> ...


That coffee looks good, I have mine.  
David took off about 20 minutes ago to drive to Scottsbluff, drop the load of soda (pop) he brought back from Denver yesterday, to a place about 10 minutes from the shop, he just has to unload that and then come home. His boss called after he had already gotten the car started warming up, and said he could deliver it if David didn't want to go in, but since he was up, he went anyway. That and I think the fact that the boss offered made David feel a little better about having to go 70 miles round trip for a 30 minute or less drop off. lol
I need to bake pumpkin pies, but that will get done this evening I think. 
Have a great day, and don't over do it. 
Hugs


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Morning everyone, 8:45am and it is Christmas Eve day. Once Gage was in bed I finished wrapping presents for him.

He helped me before bedtime to write out name tags and put bows on everyone else's gifts.

Still very slippery out and glad I don't have to go anywhere.

Merry Christmas Sugar, Julie & Ringo, and all others in the southern hemisphere.

((((((hugs))))))


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I know the sound of that particularly said "mother". And, the one that is just "Mother?!" as in "did you really just say that"?
Take it easy and have a very Merry Christmas.



ptofValerie said:


> merry Christmas to the ktp family in the Australia and new Zealand. we in british isles are just about to have a bit of lunch on Christmas eve. i'd better have tea at the ready. Fiona phoned to say that eamonn will carry the children's gifts down from the top bedroom. 'you're not doing that with a broken arm, mother. I know not to argue when addressed as mother! all well here. blustery and cold with a bit of sleet.
> 
> love and blessings to all of you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)




----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Will check in later on.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Wishing each one a very Merry Christmas!! May you enjoy love, peace and joy.
> 
> Question: How many of you have a pickle on your Christmas tree?


We don't but I have a pattern to crochet one. I want to be sneaky (next Christmas) and make one for all in my family and when we go to visit, sneak it onto their trees when they aren't looking to see if they notice


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

I love it. Will be fun when they try to figure out where it came from. 


gottastch said:


> We don't but I have a pattern to crochet one. I want to be sneaky (next Christmas) and make one for all in my family and when we go to visit, sneak it onto their trees when they aren't looking to see if they notice


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

EJS said:


> I will have to try the parsnips as I do like them. I also like turnips. My mom used to add a few to beef stew whenever she made it. My eldest brother hates them so I often wonder if he knew they were in there. Like you my DH likes eating them raw, most often out of his own garden.


I add turnips to my beef stew -- it gives them an added flavor but I am not a great turnip eater. Once in awhile mashed with butter they are okay. Parsnips are the only thing Pat doesn't like. Army days and parsnips are great for serving large numbers of people. They turned him off of them.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :shock:


All the baking came out well, despite my early 'volcano' of dough - LOL! DH just went to the store (stupid man) to get a good deal on a leather coat for himself...no thank you, I will stay nice and warm right here!

I made a double batch of brioche dough and ended up with 8 sticky caramel-pecan rolls, 2 loaves of bread and 22 dinner-size rolls. We gave some of the caramel rolls to our one good friend neighbors and a loaf of the bread to the other  One loaf will go in our freezer and the rolls will travel with us to DS's today and to DH's parents tomorrow - whew. All the mess produced good results


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

I found this - thought you'd all enjoy:

*The Christmas Pickle*

http://www.pomnitz.net/fr.htm#lc/traditions/xmas_pickle2.htm

According to some accounts, the tradition of trying to find the little ornament shaped like a pickle which was hidden deep among the green boughs on Christmas Eve, began many years ago in Laschau, Germany. As the story goes, the lucky one who found the ornament on Christmas morning would receive an extra gift from St. Nicholas. If a family could not afford an extra gift, the lucky finder of the pickle was rewarded by being the first to open a present. Production of blown glass Christmas Pickle ornaments began in the 1890s.


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


>


I love these old-fashioned cards! We have a pickle on our tree (a glass ornament). It was not traditional in our family, but I decided to start a new tradition a few years ago. I love the ornaments with history or stories connected to them. Our tree topper is an angel which was a package decoration from a gift DH gave me before we were married; there are ornaments DD made as a child, and ones in memory of each of the dogs; and I especially cherish the little red stockings my late DM knit. All remind me of past and present joys and blessings.
Wishing all a very happy Christmas!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Marry Christmas to all who celebrate today, will be back later DS came in late last night, will be with him most. Of the day. 
Sending blessing to all and smile today at someone any one share the joy. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

For real! Sister also asked when I gave her the sock I knit her..."Oh these are nice; how long did it take? An hour or two?" Clueless, totally clueless.


pammie1234 said:


> Gwen, isn't it amazing how fast some people think we can knit? My DD wanted 4 stockings for Christmas. I have not totally finished 1 yet! She also sent me a pic of a hat she wanted. Then she doesn't understand why I haven't cleaned my house! Funny!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I would like to experience a white Christmas..... only once though.


When we were in Arizona and New Zealand, Christmas day was the only time we felt homesick, but it didn't last long! Sunny, summer Christmases still don't seem natural to us. However, it sure is nice not to have to fight the snow and cold.

It is actually a bit warmer here and Christmas day promises to be lovely. Lots of snow but no bitter cold. Can't say the same for Eastern Canada though. How are you doing Bonnie? Has it warmed up a bit??

It is now 8 am MST Tuesday Dec. 24 -- we are going to our son's for dinner tonight -- We are having it today rather than tomorrow as Lisa (our flight attendant daughter) is flying tomorrow and Gayle (dil) flies out on Monday so Christmas eve works out better for us. Tomorrow will be quiet I imagine but we will recuperate from Christmas dinner tonight. Gayle always sends some turkey, stuffing and pumpkin pie home with us so we will have leftover turkey sandwiches tomorrow. I made a double batch of cranberry sauce - so we will have some too.

Our parcels are all wrapped and ready to go so we will take it easy today until it is time to go to Kelly and Gayle's.

They are l5 minutes away from us so it isn't a major drive.

I wonder whether we will be able to get together next Christmas. We fly standby and so do they, so getting seats at Christmas is just about impossible. oh well.

I will be around quite a bit today. Merry Christmas for all our friends 'down under' from here (up over) which is what the New Zealanders called Pat and I when we lived there.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

All your baked good look yummy. Your overflowing dough bowl turned into a wonderful delight! Congrats to you!


gottastch said:


> All the baking came out well, despite my early 'volcano' of dough - LOL! DH just went to the store (stupid man) to get a good deal on a leather coat for himself...no thank you, I will stay nice and warm right here!
> 
> I made a double batch of brioche dough and ended up with 8 sticky caramel-pecan rolls, 2 loaves of bread and 22 dinner-size rolls. We gave some of the caramel rolls to our one good friend neighbors and a loaf of the bread to the other  One loaf will go in our freezer and the rolls will travel with us to DS's today and to DH's parents tomorrow - whew. All the mess produced good results


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

My Christmas card for all of you -- Have a wonderful day everyone!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jheiens said:


> *Merry Christmas to all*
> 
> Today will busier that ever since yesterday was pretty much of a loss as far as getting things done that needed doing in prep for today and tomorrow. Christmas entree is still thawing in a very large plastic tote box. the venison was given to us but 2 shoulder pieces were frozen together. Much more meat than needed for one meal but no other way to get it apart.
> 
> ...


I am sure, Joy you will come through with aplomb! Hopefully much has started to go right while I have been sleeping! Barometer has swung round from cloudy to incoming rain- certainly the tv forecast was for rain into the early afternoon. But with our long narrow islands, set in so much Ocean it really is a case of the weather is what you see it is. When I was a youngster and flying (before the oil crises) we were taught always, 'no matter what the forecast said, if you see cloud ahead, that is cloud and don't fly into it- (we were on Visual Flight Rules- I never got to the point of doing Instrument Flight Rules- or night flying- it just got too pricey for a Uni student)

Happy Christmas! Tim!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Hope you have a nice Christmas Day Julie, and pats for Ringo!


At three 15 p.m., Luke will not yet be fully aware I suspect of the delights of Santa- next year he will have greater memory of what Christmas brings. I know my two are hyped up! But Bronwen sensibly defuses the situation by allowing one present to be opened on Christmas Eve. For them it is a celebration any way because they always go out for lunch- being their Wedding Anniversary.
Edit: dress designed, sewn and beaded by B. including the veil, also made the brides' maids and flower girl's dresses, and Peter's waistcoat.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> merry Christmas to the ktp family in the Australia and new Zealand. we in british isles are just about to have a bit of lunch on Christmas eve. i'd better have tea at the ready. Fiona phoned to say that eamonn will carry the children's gifts down from the top bedroom. 'you're not doing that with a broken arm, mother. I know not to argue when addressed as mother! all well here. blustery and cold with a bit of sleet.
> 
> love and blessings to all of you.


I too used to get 'mothered' when they wanted to lay down a rule or two!

Sorry it is such bleak weather for you Valerie! I have not checked my weather bugs so don't know how chill it is- but rain and wind and sleat sounds like a day to remain indoors in front of the fire!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> Unfortunately the drugs they need to take to stop rejection of the transplanted organ decrease the immune response (as that is what causes the rejection- the body recognizes a foreign body and develops immunity to it- and then it is rejected). And decreased immunity leds to increased cancer risk.


That makes perfect sense.. I know they were once ended about by compromised immune after chemo.... Just did not think it through on the rejection drugs..... He was more susceptible to all kinds of things,,,,not just cancer.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

gottastch said:


> We don't but I have a pattern to crochet one. I want to be sneaky (next Christmas) and make one for all in my family and when we go to visit, sneak it onto their trees when they aren't looking to see if they notice


OK! Why a pickle?

Should have kept reading as this has already been answered


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from no power Great Bend. The area has been without normal power since 01:54 this morning. Most of my nieghbours won't notice because their farm generators will have kicked on.
> 
> This mornings coffee is served.
> 
> Healing hugs and energy to all.


So,glad you have that big generator,,, you don't need any extra cold.....


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> All your baked good look yummy. Your overflowing dough bowl turned into a wonderful delight! Congrats to you!


I had my doubts, Gwen...what a mess in the refrigerator, but all ended well - thank goodness - whew! LOL!!!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> My Christmas card for all of you -- Have a wonderful day everyone!


Thank you, Shirley. Hope you and Pat have a safe trip to your son's house. Glad you have the prospect of pretty weather for tomorrow!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


>


Lovely cards, Kaye. Praying David will have a safe, quick trip and will be home safely with you for Christmas Eve and the big day!
JuneK


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Merry Christmas everyone!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> Just heard we may be three down at the table tomorrow. Jon's (SIL) brother and family had their house flooded last night after the storm. They now have about 20" of water throughout their ground floor. They have a small stream running alongside their property which burst its banks last night. Poor things! We're hoping once they have got over the shock a bit and done whatever they can today, that they may be glad to walk away and shut the door on it for a while tomorrow. They live in Wiltshire which is further west than us. I think the further west you were yesterday, the worse the storm. I'm still wondering if Martina managed to get away OK. There's alot of distruption on the railways.


Golly that sounds like a Christmas that will be in that family's history books! 
I do hope Martina was not caught up in the railway disruptions. 
I just heard form a cousin visiting in Wales that it is pretty wet and windy there- which follows I think if Valerie is too. I think Martina said she lives close to Dartmoor.
It has not actually stared raining yet here, but I can't grumble about the temperature at 19 C outside. 22.5 C inside. 
I am waiting for butter to warm up- I have caved in and am making myself a cherry Madeira cake, with my left over cherries. then I have to ice the cup cakes and the ring cake I made yesterday- the ring gets around the fact that I misjudged the cake and it sank. Can't gift sunken cake!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> At three 15 p.m., Luke will not yet be fully aware I suspect of the delights of Santa- next year he will have greater memory of what Christmas brings. I know my two are hyped up! But Bronwen sensibly defuses the situation by allowing one present to be opened on Christmas Eve. For them it is a celebration any way because they always go out for lunch- being their Wedding Anniversary.
> Edit: dress designed, sewn and beaded by B. including the veil, also made the brides' maids and flower girl's dresses, and Peter's waistcoat.


She's as lovely and talented as her mother. Hope you're enjoying Christmas...when do you go to your friends' house?
JuneK


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> And a very Merry Christmas, Julie...although for us it's still Christmas Eve morning!! I know you're looking forward to spending Christmas dinner with your friends.
> Your guernsey sounds like it's going to be lovely.
> JuneK


Thanks June! 
Re: the guernsey it will be interesting when I wear it next winter to see if anyone works out what the writing on it is! It is quite traditional for the wearer's name to be be worked above the welt.
I am trying to be a bit more careful when I work on it- using my marker strips- so I can read the line accurately.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> MERRY CHRISTMAS Everyone in the Southern Hemisphere!!!! May it be merry and bright, filled with love and joy!!!! {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{Christmas Hugs for All}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


Thank you so much Kaye- hugs for you and all yours!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> There was a huge problem with a company that was adding large quantities of Melamine to baby formula, about a couple of years ago, I have forgotten how many died.


Yes, and there was a huge problem with contaminated drywall causing problems in this country. What concerns me is products coming out of China that we are not dreary aware of....like drugs. Some generics.. I always read everything to find country of origin....I do not trust the ethics....


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Julies, your daughter was sure a beautiful bride.

Melody, what a mess, glad there was no damage to your house. A generator & a woodstove is becoming a must, we have lots of power outages but more in the summer. Thankfully we don't get icestorms like that.
Sugar, I cannot imagine Christmas without snow, some of my friends hae gone to hot destinations at Christmas but I would feel like I had missed Christmas.

We are almost having a heat wave, -10C/14F, supposed to get a little snow over the next few days. Hopefully it will be nice for those who are travelling. The wind yesterday was crazy, couldn't see for blowing snow but that is how the warmer temperatures came.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I'll join in with that {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{hugs}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}} xxxxxxx


Hugs to you too, PurpleFi! hope that kitchen duty is going well!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> And to all my friends/sisters & brothers on the Tea Party, I'm wishing everyone a very Merry Christmas now so if you're busy and can't stop back in, you'll know I'm thinking of you.
> And a special Merry Christmas to Time and Matthew.
> My God heal all our sick loved ones!
> Hugs to all of you,you've brightened my life so very much!
> JuneK


ditto


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I hope the weather improved & all get their power back on. I saw on the news there are places that may be without power all week

Well take care everyone & Merry Christmas to those who are already into the big day.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That coffee looks good, I have mine.
> David took off about 20 minutes ago to drive to Scottsbluff, drop the load of soda (pop) he brought back from Denver yesterday, to a place about 10 minutes from the shop, he just has to unload that and then come home. His boss called after he had already gotten the car started warming up, and said he could deliver it if David didn't want to go in, but since he was up, he went anyway. That and I think the fact that the boss offered made David feel a little better about having to go 70 miles round trip for a 30 minute or less drop off. lol
> I need to bake pumpkin pies, but that will get done this evening I think.
> Have a great day, and don't over do it.
> Hugs


mmmmmm! Still knitting I guess!?


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Merry Christmas to you and your family Agnes - So good to see you!! luv-AZ


agnescr said:


> Good morning from a dry windy Scotland( storms expected soon), have not visited the tea party for a wee while, things have been rather hectic, what with a new great grandson and other happenings,but I wanted to at least wish all who celebrate this time of the year A Very Merry Christmas,and a healthy safe one.Enjoy the holiday


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Merry Christmas Eve Caren!!!! Stay warm and big hugs to you and your family from me!!! luv-AZ


NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend. It is currently -10c/ 14f with a light snow falling.
> 
> Today we will be baking as soon as the troops awake and get the bellies filled. I will check in when I can.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Try malt vinegar (like used in "fish 'n chips") if you have some....it makes for great beans. I was gifted the ham bone from the get together yesterday so I'll be making some bean soup, potato soup and maybe even split pea soup--but I'm the only one who likes that.


I always add a splash of regular vinegar took brighten the beans..... We used to have stunning battle, navy bean or split pea... Whoever cooked, won... Lately. Gerry always make the navy bean for me. I'm not a fan of the split pea either.... Just finished off the potato and leek soup for lunch yesterday....


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Morning everyone, 8:45am and it is Christmas Eve day. Once Gage was in bed I finished wrapping presents for him.
> 
> He helped me before bedtime to write out name tags and put bows on everyone else's gifts.
> 
> ...


Glad you found time to wrap Gage's gifts! It sounds like deepest darkest winter for you- the Christmas card look has it's draw backs!
I have given Ringo a scritch from everyone! One for Deuce, and hugs all round, Melody. Hope it is a lovely day for you tomorrow.
I enjoyed the carol singing we had at church last night- but it was a long stretch- from 2 p.m., till 9 p.m., Glad I don't have far to walk today!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I know the sound of that particularly said "mother". And, the one that is just "Mother?!" as in "did you really just say that"?
> Take it easy and have a very Merry Christmas.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I love your work - always so pretty. You've been quite busy!!


I know! Glad it is too far to visit regularly.....


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

The 'cards' are lovely Kaye! (Poledra)


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

A very Merry Christmas Dear Julie - I hope your day goes wonderfully!! luv-AZ


Lurker 2 said:


> And it is Christmas, now, here! So Greetings everyone from Christmas Day 25th December, 2013! Still not cold 19 C outside, not actually raining although it is forecast- certainly it is cloudy. Will be fairly busy later. Pleased to be able to report that the guernsey is progressing well- I am doing my name in purl stitches on stocking stitch.- it will be a lot easier to start the panels from stocking stitch, rather than rib!
> Got woken by a middle of the night phone call, not the one I had hoped for. Oh well, such is life!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gottastch said:


> We don't but I have a pattern to crochet one. I want to be sneaky (next Christmas) and make one for all in my family and when we go to visit, sneak it onto their trees when they aren't looking to see if they notice


What is this I wonder about 'pickles' on the Christmas tree- that reminds me I must get me miniature one out of the cupboard- I will probably set it up on the printer- as I have no ink!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I add turnips to my beef stew -- it gives them an added flavor but I am not a great turnip eater. Once in awhile mashed with butter they are okay. Parsnips are the only thing Pat doesn't like. Army days and parsnips are great for serving large numbers of people. They turned him off of them.


As a Scot by early up-bringing I love turnip, parsnip and potatoes- but my first school overdid the carrots- our meals, Kate came from the Domestic Science section of Balfron School (do they call them High Schools?) so they were seriously over- cooked. I can eat them raw
or lightly boiled and cooked again in butter and lemon juice, to make a sauce. I think that makes them a la Vichy.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> A pickle? Not me!


We don't have a pickle, but we do have a spider.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gottastch said:


> All the baking came out well, despite my early 'volcano' of dough - LOL! DH just went to the store (stupid man) to get a good deal on a leather coat for himself...no thank you, I will stay nice and warm right here!
> 
> I made a double batch of brioche dough and ended up with 8 sticky caramel-pecan rolls, 2 loaves of bread and 22 dinner-size rolls. We gave some of the caramel rolls to our one good friend neighbors and a loaf of the bread to the other  One loaf will go in our freezer and the rolls will travel with us to DS's today and to DH's parents tomorrow - whew. All the mess produced good results


have you shared the Brioche Dough receipt already?, Kathy- I for one would be interested in it- certainly have not bookmarked it!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gottastch said:


> I found this - thought you'd all enjoy:
> 
> *The Christmas Pickle*
> 
> ...


Right! that explains why I know nothing of it ANYTHING German was verboten in our household, growing up- Mum was quite scarred by her War time experiences- she had worked as an Occupational Therapist in Larbert Hospital- which in those days was handling many of the War casualties- from Malingerers up- Now a days I think Malingerers might fall into the Category of PTSD.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

ChrisEl said:


> I love these old-fashioned cards! We have a pickle on our tree (a glass ornament). It was not traditional in our family, but I decided to start a new tradition a few years ago. I love the ornaments with history or stories connected to them. Our tree topper is an angel which was a package decoration from a gift DH gave me before we were married; there are ornaments DD made as a child, and ones in memory of each of the dogs; and I especially cherish the little red stockings my late DM knit. All remind me of past and present joys and blessings.
> Wishing all a very happy Christmas!


Hi ChrisE good to see you are still with us!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> When we were in Arizona and New Zealand, Christmas day was the only time we felt homesick, but it didn't last long! Sunny, summer Christmases still don't seem natural to us. However, it sure is nice not to have to fight the snow and cold.
> 
> It is actually a bit warmer here and Christmas day promises to be lovely. Lots of snow but no bitter cold. Can't say the same for Eastern Canada though. How are you doing Bonnie? Has it warmed up a bit??
> 
> ...


Merry Christmas Shirley!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Merry Christmas everyone!!!!


Merry Christmas Kathy!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Same back to you and your family.
> 
> I think DD is feeling sick enough that she may likely miss the festivities -- she doesn't want to expose the rest of us to the cold she has especially her brother's family with 2 an almost 2 year old and a pregnant wife (due in three weeks).
> 
> ...


It had been my plan to go get pink and whites today... But need a quick trip rom target and then church plans seem to be earlier tonight before chile and tamales and DD's. Best get but in gear....

Sorry to hear your DD is under the weather.....mouth good not to expose kids...


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good afternoon from Surrey, finished all baking and now having a coffee.
I have sent Martina a text in case she's not near the internet, not heard anything yet.
Hope everyone is ok.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Many pages behind I would like to wish you all a Very Merry Christmas. I arrived here at my son's finally about 12.30 this morning. I should have arrived 4and a half hours earlier and had the nightmare journey from h----! But I am here now and relaxing and being cared for, including Mike picking us up from the local station at 12 midnight and cooking a light meal for us. People all being kind . Take care all. M


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> it is not difficult jynx - I do all my banking online - it keeps track of everything - you have no postage and not running to the po - it will lighten your life a little.
> 
> could Gerry get his med from a mail order like cvs?
> 
> sam


His insurance mail order is so cheap, free on generics, so we hate to give that up...

I know how to do the on-line banking, and may resort to it but had serious problems with stopping payments on contested things and ended up paying for a year of sports club that we did not owe... So just don't want automatic withdrawals,,,,, I think you can also do it on a monthly!basis! and I may give that a go...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> She's as lovely and talented as her mother. Hope you're enjoying Christmas...when do you go to your friends' house?
> JuneK


She is actually more skillful than I am- June, as she is far more painstaking- where as if I can get away with it- I will cut corners- Bronwen does not accept mistakes- which is why she is such a gifted quilter. She paints in miniature- where as I go for big and bold. I bought a beautiful strip of Italian embroidery for the bodice of my wedding dress in 1993- she did her own beading for instance- at the age of 12 she knitted in mohair an intarsia sweater from the Beatrix Potter designs, which I am sure some of you will have seen. She will have the sweater safely tucked away in the attic I suspect!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> nice work jynx - the owls are great - love the hat - know she will like it. those owls are too cool.
> 
> sam


Thanks, and really easy knits except for the hat. That yarn didn't really want to be the hat.....and it wasn't the best choice to show off pattern, but only,thing I could find in her color request.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Yes, and there was a huge problem with contaminated drywall causing problems in this country. What concerns me is products coming out of China that we are not dreary aware of....like drugs.  Some generics.. I always read everything to find country of origin....I do not trust the ethics....


When you have the extent of over-population they have- life becomes very cheap. My brother Alex was horrified by what he saw off the beaten track in his work expeditions to China. things like guard rails just being non existent- someone would fall into the machine- they were removed or their remains were, and the next person in the job queue would step up for work.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> I wanted to share a wall hanging my little sister made for us in 1995 - it's about 2 feet square and I put it up every year.... Merry Christmas to all!!! luv-AZ


Darling and love all the different white on whites she has used for beards......


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julies, your daughter was sure a beautiful bride.
> 
> Melody, what a mess, glad there was no damage to your house. A generator & a woodstove is becoming a must, we have lots of power outages but more in the summer. Thankfully we don't get icestorms like that.
> Sugar, I cannot imagine Christmas without snow, some of my friends hae gone to hot destinations at Christmas but I would feel like I had missed Christmas.
> ...


I am rather proud of what Bronwen is achieving! I do point people to her facebook page - under 'BK Crafts and Keystones'- and from there one can find her blog.
I know she can't trace exactly who has 'hit' it- but she says a lot are coming in from America- hopefully from my advertising!

Glad you are experiencing slightly better weather! (or is it just bringing more problems?)


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Only,on page 51 but must run for last minute items and be back for early church...

I want to.post some more holiday pictures, but it will have to be after the fact

Merry Christmas to all... And a Happy New Year. Love having a fresh start.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> She's as lovely and talented as her mother. Hope you're enjoying Christmas...when do you go to your friends' house?
> JuneK


I go for the 'Hangi' at 2 p.m., it is 5 .30 and I must take my beta blocker- I realise!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> At three 15 p.m., Luke will not yet be fully aware I suspect of the delights of Santa- next year he will have greater memory of what Christmas brings. I know my two are hyped up! But Bronwen sensibly defuses the situation by allowing one present to be opened on Christmas Eve. For them it is a celebration any way because they always go out for lunch- being their Wedding Anniversary.
> Edit: dress designed, sewn and beaded by B. including the veil, also made the brides' maids and flower girl's dresses, and Peter's waistcoat.


A stunning bride and the work enhances her beauty! 

Happy Christmas to you, my dear!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I know how to do the on-line banking, and may resort to it but had serious problems with stopping payments on contested things and ended up paying for a year of sports club that we did not owe... So just don't want automatic withdrawals,,,,, I think you can also do it on a monthly!basis! and I may give that a go...


I do pay mine on a monthly basis (the only thing I have auto pay is the phone, because for some reason, I can never remember when it's due!). The bills come on paper but I pay them online. I've not had any trouble to date with it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Merry Christmas Eve Caren!!!! Stay warm and big hugs to you and your family from me!!! luv-AZ


Ditto from me, Caren!


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hi ChrisE good to see you are still with us!!!!!


Thank you! But must run now to do some last minute things...no matter how well I plan, there are always a few....


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm cooking the turkey today, partly because we can't wait to eat some and partly to free up the oven for the rest tomorrow! I have pies and deviled eggs done. I'll go over the carpets again and do the odds and ends. People come over tomorrow afternoon.

Merry Christmas to all, hugs & blessings!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> A very Merry Christmas Dear Julie - I hope your day goes wonderfully!! luv-AZ


Thanks so much Sandi! It will be better now I have remembered to take my meds. KTP is so Addictive!!!!!!! I am only 45 minutes late - but normally I know bang on!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> We don't have a pickle, but we do have a spider.


 :thumbup: And do you have any reptiles anywhere!?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from Surrey, finished all baking and now having a coffee.
> I have sent Martina a text in case she's not near the internet, not heard anything yet.
> Hope everyone is ok.


That is so good to hear you have the phone link- I have been worrying, but mobiles ought to be up and running!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Many pages behind I would like to wish you all a Very Merry Christmas. I arrived here at my son's finally about 12.30 this morning. I should have arrived 4and a half hours earlier and had the nightmare journey from h----! But I am here now and relaxing and being cared for, including Mike picking us up from the local station at 12 midnight and cooking a light meal for us. People all being kind . Take care all. M


Ah I should have read one down- so good to know you are safe, Marina- although the delay must have been very trying! Do enjoy the rest of your visit!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Beautiful....

I know our DGS is at the perfect age for the joy of Christmas...he's all clear on what happens when. He can even tell you why we celebrate Christmas which I think is a big plus!! DGD will be in the awe stage...not sure about Santa (Uh Uh), but I'm sure will like the present opening...and both of these guys get to celebrate again in February for their birthdays and of course, the new baby due in January. Glad the rest of our birthdays are in June and July so we get a 1/2 year celebration time also.

Caramels are wrapped in foil papers and ready for gift giving---they turned out wonderful. Bacon jam is cooking away in the Dutch oven and smelling wonderful--it will go to the buffet table for tonight along with some cream cheese topped crostini. The stuffed shells are in the crockpot slowly cooking, but I still have garlic bread and salad to make up for everyone to eat here as a late lunch early dinner before all the snacking later on.

I like to have something healthy before I go so that I don't over do on the buffet table...this is a family of some wonderful cooks and there are selections of cookies, candies, home-made Chinese items (neighbors for the last 50 years), meatballs, chicken wings, Rumaki (chicken livers wrapped in bacon), dips brought by all the guests.

Their dining room table full of a fantastic feast. We'll have sticky bun pull apart bread - sausage - and mini egg muffin/quiche for our breakfast tomorrow and then ham and hashbrown casserole for dinner. I may not eat again until Friday.

Recipe for sticky bun pull apart bread:

Heat 10 T of butter, 1 cup of brown sugar, 4 T of cream/milk, and 3/4 cup of diced pecans until melted and bubbles. Place equally on bottom of two loaf pans. Layer 15 frozen Rhodes white bread rolls (30 count pkg.) over caramel/nut mixture. Sprinkle 1 Pkg. cook and go butterscotch jello pudding mix/powder over frozen rolls and dot with a little more butter and brown sugar (not mixed). Cover each loaf pan with plastic wrap and let sit until bread has thawed and has risen to top of plastic wrap. Remove wrap and bake in oven until done. Let cool a little and then turn out onto large platter -- careful, the goey stuff will run down the sides of the bread loaf. I like to still let cool completely and then slice like bread, but the kids like to pull apart the individual rolls and eat it that way. Enjoy.



Lurker 2 said:


> At three 15 p.m., Luke will not yet be fully aware I suspect of the delights of Santa- next year he will have greater memory of what Christmas brings. I know my two are hyped up! But Bronwen sensibly defuses the situation by allowing one present to be opened on Christmas Eve. For them it is a celebration any way because they always go out for lunch- being their Wedding Anniversary.
> Edit: dress designed, sewn and beaded by B. including the veil, also made the brides' maids and flower girl's dresses, and Peter's waistcoat.


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

Sorlenna said:


> We don't have a pickle, but we do have a spider.


I usually do both but haven' t found the spider this year.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Good to hear you've arrived safely and in very good TLC hands. We were worried about your travels with all the strange weather going on.

Also worried about Caren and Melody and Ohio Joy and everyone else who been hit by the ice storm and may be still without power.

Be safe everyone in your travels and Have a Very Merry Christmas Eve and Christmas Day.



martina said:


> Many pages behind I would like to wish you all a Very Merry Christmas. I arrived here at my son's finally about 12.30 this morning. I should have arrived 4and a half hours earlier and had the nightmare journey from h----! But I am here now and relaxing and being cared for, including Mike picking us up from the local station at 12 midnight and cooking a light meal for us. People all being kind . Take care all. M


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:



> :thumbup: And do you have any reptiles anywhere!?


Oh yes, a few lizards hang out there as well. :mrgreen:



Railyn said:


> I usually do both but haven' t found the spider this year.


Our spider is rather large and was made by oldest DD from pipe cleaners when she was in school.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Only,on page 51 but must run for last minute items and be back for early church...
> 
> I want to.post some more holiday pictures, but it will have to be after the fact
> 
> Merry Christmas to all... And a Happy New Year. Love having a fresh start.


It is lovely Jynx that you have made the time to drop by! It is so good that you have to be feeling a bit better!
Happy Christmas for tomorrow!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks June!
> Re: the guernsey it will be interesting when I wear it next winter to see if anyone works out what the writing on it is! It is quite traditional for the wearer's name to be be worked above the welt.
> I am trying to be a bit more careful when I work on it- using my marker strips- so I can read the line accurately.


I'm sure it will be lovely. I would love to knit one but know I'd spend just as much time 'frogging' as I did knitting. I have so many things I'm planning to make, I'll have to live a hundred years to complete them all!
I'm looking forward to seeing your guernsey. I'd never heard that the name was traditionally worked into the sweater. I've learned so much at the Tea Party!
JuneK


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> Not much prep needed here. We are going to have chicken breasts, mashed pots and gravy... Biscuits and cranberry sauce.... A fancier version of every night! It will be just the two of us - Alan really isn't up for much of anything right now... But we will get him squared away after the first of the year. Merry Christmas to you and yours. Luv- Sandi


Not sure if I said how much I like those hostess baskets and no time to go searching to see, so at the risk of repeating, those are super.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Right! that explains why I know nothing of it ANYTHING German was verboten in our household, growing up- Mum was quite scarred by her War time experiences- she had worked as an Occupational Therapist in Larbert Hospital- which in those days was handling many of the War casualties- from Malingerers up- Now a days I think Malingerers might fall into the Category of PTSD.


I'm sure you're right about the PTSD, Julie. And it's understandable that many people who lived through the War years in Great Britain would feel that way.
juneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

martina said:


> Many pages behind I would like to wish you all a Very Merry Christmas. I arrived here at my son's finally about 12.30 this morning. I should have arrived 4and a half hours earlier and had the nightmare journey from h----! But I am here now and relaxing and being cared for, including Mike picking us up from the local station at 12 midnight and cooking a light meal for us. People all being kind . Take care all. M


So glad you're safe, Martina, we've been concerned about your traveling in such wild weather. 
It will make Christmas even more special for you.
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> She is actually more skillful than I am- June, as she is far more painstaking- where as if I can get away with it- I will cut corners- Bronwen does not accept mistakes- which is why she is such a gifted quilter. She paints in miniature- where as I go for big and bold. I bought a beautiful strip of Italian embroidery for the bodice of my wedding dress in 1993- she did her own beading for instance- at the age of 12 she knitted in mohair an intarsia sweater from the Beatrix Potter designs, which I am sure some of you will have seen. She will have the sweater safely tucked away in the attic I suspect!


She may be more talented than you but you definitely have nothing to be ashamed of. I don't have that perfection gene...If I can get by with it, I'll cut corners, too!
LOL!
JuneK


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> A stunning bride and the work enhances her beauty!
> 
> Happy Christmas to you, my dear!


It is a sad memory too- being the year of nine eleven, which I had the misfortune to watch on the BBC, as it happened, I was quite spooked- also had just moved here- 14th August 2001- And had had premonitions of an airborne disaster- but got badly tangled up in the new Mental Health area- being mis-read and hospitalised- I was never forgiven by them for once smashing out a window at Sunnyside, where they had chosen to lock me in. As a Claustrophobic they tripped all those anxieties, and I have to acknowledge what I experienced back in 1980 was quite bizarre including 'out of body' experiences. All I had wanted was a window that would open. But every time when I eventually slept, they were shifting me to different levels of lock up. It amounted to serious sensory deprivation. Over the span of a week. I know they were trying to inject me, but I knew my rights and as a voluntary patient the law said no. They finally threatened me with committal so again knowing the law- I said ok I will accept the drug- but they could not commit me because I had complied. One never heard the expression PTSD in those days, and I was recorded as suffering from ailments unknown. But when you have been there once, you have the reputation, and people treat you differently. A huge factor, I know for certain was that I was still deep in grief for loosing my third child.
I won't bore you with a year by year rehearsal of what I suffered at the hands of the Mental Health system here, Suffice to say that having been so recently hospitalised so close to Bronwen's nuptials they had me on God knows what drugs, and the whole world was weird and I could achieve nothing. Could not settle to getting my outfit sewn, let alone actually cut out- something I normally love doing. Up shot was I failed to get down to the Wedding. Also was really frightened of their father- because I knew he had been told before me that they were marrying- and he was 'giving her away' where as I had not been asked to participate in any role what so ever.
That did hurt.
Thank goodness the diagnosis is now PTSD, and I am discharged totally from Mental Health. It is a nuisance only in that I no longer get help with my shopping- but I can live with that.
I was explaining that this is why I go to some lengths to give them an anniversary present each year- having so bungled getting to the actual wedding. (this was to Bronwen on the phone, the other night) I think she was quite touched. I just wish I could suss out Peter- I find him being only 9 years younger than me very difficult. Also he seems recently to have unfriended me on facebook- I have not had the courage to tackle him about that.
This year I was a bit stumped because apparently twelve years is silk- so she is on notice that I will make something for her- but she has a rain-check. Seeing as how her parcel has not got here, I don't feel too bad!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

ChrisEl said:



> Thank you! But must run now to do some last minute things...no matter how well I plan, there are always a few....


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

So sad that PTSD was, for so long, treated poorly. It is a real illness and one that now gets much better treatment.
Just finished baking and delivering the Christmas ginger snaps to my good friend. It is a tradition of ours since I first met her in 1967 while we were going to anesthesia school. 
Merry Christmas to all my knitting and crocheting friends. May the coming year treat you with much healing, love and joy.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Back again and it is bright and beautiful and sparkly out there with all the ice still on the trees(and everything else, lol).

Thanks Rookie and everyone for your concern about us. We got power back on last night about 5ish. Thankfully. My Mom and Dad will most likely be without power til tomorrow or even Thursday.    

Greg is out getting a few last minute things, better him then I. We needed milk and cookies for Santa so he is getting those. I hope he remembers that "Santa" likes chocolate chip cookies the best.

I am working on my second mystery dishcloth KAL. Here it is up to date, but not quite finished yet.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank goodness the diagnosis is now PTSD, and I am discharged totally from Mental Health. It is a nuisance only in that I no longer get help with my shopping- but I can live with that.
> I was explaining that this is why I go to some lengths to give them an anniversary present each year- having so bungled getting to the actual wedding. (this was to Bronwen on the phone, the other night) I think she was quite touched.


I'm often amazed at what one can survive, and I am thankful that mental health is now better understood. I was accused of all sorts of things at one point, though I was lucky enough to have people who knew the truth, and we are still here and moving on with life!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> merry Christmas to the ktp family in the Australia and new Zealand. we in british isles are just about to have a bit of lunch on Christmas eve. i'd better have tea at the ready. Fiona phoned to say that eamonn will carry the children's gifts down from the top bedroom. 'you're not doing that with a broken arm, mother. I know not to argue when addressed as mother! all well here. blustery and cold with a bit of sleet.
> 
> love and blessings to all of you.


No, don't argue, do as you are told! :lol: I hope it's not your bit of Northern Ireland that we're hearing has lost power?


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Angora, how is it going with making a sweater for the pug?


Angora1 said:


> Not sure if I said how much I like those hostess baskets and no time to go searching to see, so at the risk of repeating, those are super.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

angelam said:


> Just heard we may be three down at the table tomorrow. Jon's (SIL) brother and family had their house flooded last night after the storm. They now have about 20" of water throughout their ground floor. They have a small stream running alongside their property which burst its banks last night. Poor things! We're hoping once they have got over the shock a bit and done whatever they can today, that they may be glad to walk away and shut the door on it for a while tomorrow. They live in Wiltshire which is further west than us. I think the further west you were yesterday, the worse the storm. I'm still wondering if Martina managed to get away OK. There's alot of distruption on the railways.


Oh poor souls, I know from experience what a mess water can make. They may well be glad to come to you to get away from it.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I'll join in with that {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{hugs}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}} xxxxxxx


Me too! {{{{{{more hugs}}}}}}


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

gottastch said:


> I found this - thought you'd all enjoy:
> 
> *The Christmas Pickle*
> 
> ...


Thank you, I had never heard of this....see what you learn on this site! :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

gottastch said:


> ?.. All the mess produced good results


Indeed it did!

:thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Beautiful....
> 
> I know our DGS is at the perfect age for the joy of Christmas...he's all clear on what happens when. He can even tell you why we celebrate Christmas which I think is a big plus!! DGD will be in the awe stage...not sure about Santa (Uh Uh), but I'm sure will like the present opening...and both of these guys get to celebrate again in February for their birthdays and of course, the new baby due in January. Glad the rest of our birthdays are in June and July so we get a 1/2 year celebration time also.
> 
> ...


Second cherry cake baking right now- hopefully it will be cool enough to ice by 1 p.m., I nearly had a disaster- the usual things I have in the oven, were ,I knew out, so I switched it on to heat. Some considerable number of minutes later I realised that the cake and cup cakes were in the oven to keep the flies off them. groan. Not sure whether they have survived!

You are so lucky Rookie being so close to the grandchildren. I hope eventually one of mine will agitate to come and spend some time with nana j.

I have pulled the little Christmas Tree out, just need to iron the Marimekko cloth I have decided to sit it on. then I may photograph it, seeing as so many have shared their trees. Inevitably one of the Angels has a 'Made in China' sticker I have just spotted! Actually now I look closer- all the moveable ornaments have that sticker! But the thought was kind! And I am grateful to have it.

I am not sure of DGS's understanding of Christmas, I am think DGD at nearly 11 has got it all sorted, and well aware that Mum and Dad stand proxy. 
There will have been carol singing at Church for them too, I am sure, but DGD is at the age where if she can 'cut' Sunday School she will. (Dad does not go to Church at all- I don't believe him to be an un-believer- just as so many not concerned to be part of a congregation).

Ringo has had his breakfast- I am debating what I will have- have not yet decided!

The recipe would require starting from scratch here- Not that I can't figure that, but it is just one of those things- so seldom do I have in the pantry what is called for in all your recipes. (I mean everybody else on the KTP)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

The cake passes the darning needle test! So that is something!

Edit: the rain has got here- it is hosing down!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> At three 15 p.m., Luke will not yet be fully aware I suspect of the delights of Santa- next year he will have greater memory of what Christmas brings. I know my two are hyped up! But Bronwen sensibly defuses the situation by allowing one present to be opened on Christmas Eve. For them it is a celebration any way because they always go out for lunch- being their Wedding Anniversary.
> Edit: dress designed, sewn and beaded by B. including the veil, also made the brides' maids and flower girl's dresses, and Peter's waistcoat.


She was a beautiful bride, you must have been so proud!
No, Luke really has no idea what's happening regards Santa this year, but I'm sure you're right, next year will be a different kettle of fish!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> ...I have caved in and am making myself a cherry Madeira cake, with my left over cherries. then I have to ice the cup cakes and the ring cake I made yesterday- the ring gets around the fact that I misjudged the cake and it sank. Can't gift sunken cake!


That's a clever idea!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I'm cooking the turkey today, partly because we can't wait to eat some and partly to free up the oven for the rest tomorrow! I have pies and deviled eggs done. I'll go over the carpets again and do the odds and ends. People come over tomorrow afternoon.
> 
> Merry Christmas to all, hugs & blessings!


I think I forgot to wish you Greetings Sorlenna! Happy Christmas!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> She was a beautiful bride, you must have been so proud!
> No, Luke really has no idea what's happening regards Santa this year, but I'm sure you're right, next year will be a different kettle of fish!


I suspect GS, at nearly 3, is getting a grasp of it, though the girls won't understand it all just yet--though they will enjoy their gifts and the boxes, I am sure. LOL

The bird is out of the fridge and into the oven--will take about five hours to cook, at 19 lbs, but will be worth the wait!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> We don't have a pickle, but we do have a spider.


On purpose, or has it just moved in?!! :lol: I've got an ice-skating angel that I bought in Rome!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

so good to hear from you agnes - a merry Christmas to you and yours and an extra hug for the wee one.

sam



agnescr said:


> Good morning from a dry windy Scotland( storms expected soon), have not visited the tea party for a wee while, things have been rather hectic, what with a new great grandson and other happenings,but I wanted to at least wish all who celebrate this time of the year A Very Merry Christmas,and a healthy safe one.Enjoy the holiday


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Our spider is rather large and was made by oldest DD from pipe cleaners when she was in school.


re: lizards- rather thought you might have a few!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> On purpose, or has it just moved in?!! :lol: I've got an ice-skating angel that I bought in Rome!


Oh, it is a "fuzzy spider" DD made from pipe cleaners the year we read the legend together.  I also have the Bumble (the abominable snowman from the classic TV show _Rudolph the Red-Nosed Reindeer_, made in glass that youngest gave me a few years ago.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

martina said:


> Many pages behind I would like to wish you all a Very Merry Christmas. I arrived here at my son's finally about 12.30 this morning. I should have arrived 4and a half hours earlier and had the nightmare journey from h----! But I am here now and relaxing and being cared for, including Mike picking us up from the local station at 12 midnight and cooking a light meal for us. People all being kind . Take care all. M


Glad to hear you got there safely, even if you were really delayed. Enjoy your Christmas with your family.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and a merry Christmas to you Julie - hope your day goes well.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> And it is Christmas, now, here! So Greetings everyone from Christmas Day 25th December, 2013! Still not cold 19 C outside, not actually raining although it is forecast- certainly it is cloudy. Will be fairly busy later. Pleased to be able to report that the guernsey is progressing well- I am doing my name in purl stitches on stocking stitch.- it will be a lot easier to start the panels from stocking stitch, rather than rib!
> Got woken by a middle of the night phone call, not the one I had hoped for. Oh well, such is life!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I'm sure it will be lovely. I would love to knit one but know I'd spend just as much time 'frogging' as I did knitting. I have so many things I'm planning to make, I'll have to live a hundred years to complete them all!
> I'm looking forward to seeing your guernsey. I'd never heard that the name was traditionally worked into the sweater. I've learned so much at the Tea Party!
> JuneK


It is really good how the Tea Party 'opens' us up- the inter-continental divide is a lot less! I was thinking re: the name- although Jynx has read that the guernsey was not knitted for the purpose of identification- this would make that task a lot less morbid. 
I really must see what I can dig out before the workshop!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I'm sure you're right about the PTSD, Julie. And it's understandable that many people who lived through the War years in Great Britain would feel that way.
> juneK


What is so terrible is that so many were shot for 'desertion' especially in WWl.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> She may be more talented than you but you definitely have nothing to be ashamed of. I don't have that perfection gene...If I can get by with it, I'll cut corners, too!
> LOL!
> JuneK


A- fudging I come! Somewhere a long time ago we talked of having a Fudgers Union!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> So sad that PTSD was, for so long, treated poorly. It is a real illness and one that now gets much better treatment.
> Just finished baking and delivering the Christmas ginger snaps to my good friend. It is a tradition of ours since I first met her in 1967 while we were going to anesthesia school.
> Merry Christmas to all my knitting and crocheting friends. May the coming year treat you with much healing, love and joy.


I used to say that Sunnyside had two rubbish bucket categories, Manic-Depression and Schizophrenia- and once you had been dumped into one or the other, you had virtually no hope of escape.
Merry Christmas! dear Joyce!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

A wee bit fuzzy, but one of the lizards and the Bumble!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Back again and it is bright and beautiful and sparkly out there with all the ice still on the trees(and everything else, lol).
> 
> Thanks Rookie and everyone for your concern about us. We got power back on last night about 5ish. Thankfully. My Mom and Dad will most likely be without power til tomorrow or even Thursday.
> 
> ...


Do you think the 'mystery' dishcloth is mean't to be a snowflake?
Hope your parents are not without power too long- I am sure they have back-up in place or at least I hope they do?


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Oh, it is a "fuzzy spider" DD made from pipe cleaners the year we read the legend together.  I also have the Bumble (the abominable snowman from the classic TV show _Rudolph the Red-Nosed Reindeer_, made in glass that youngest gave me a few years ago.


Sorry to be dim, but I don't think I know the legend of the spider and the Christmas tree?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I'm often amazed at what one can survive, and I am thankful that mental health is now better understood. I was accused of all sorts of things at one point, though I was lucky enough to have people who knew the truth, and we are still here and moving on with life!


One thing I had when Mum was still alive, was her constant refrain 'Julie it is not YOU who is ill'. How I miss the old lady.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> A- fudging I come! Somewhere a long time ago we talked of having a Fudgers Union!


I'll join!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Sorry to be dim, but I don't think I know the legend of the spider and the Christmas tree?


http://www.kraftmstr.com/christmas/books/spider.html

This explains it nicely. 

There's also a version where it's Santa who uses his magic to turn the webs to silver and gold.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> She was a beautiful bride, you must have been so proud!
> No, Luke really has no idea what's happening regards Santa this year, but I'm sure you're right, next year will be a different kettle of fish!


I have a lovely little photograph album that they sent me, so that is something- the photos were done professionally.
Just waiting for the next bunch of photos of 'our' boy at Christmas!
I wonder what he will make of hogmannay!?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> That's a clever idea!


I am afraid I can't take the credit for it- I read it somewhere a long time ago!
re: turning a sunken cake into a ring!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> http://www.kraftmstr.com/christmas/books/spider.html
> 
> This explains it nicely.


Thank you, I had never heard that lovely story before.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> On purpose, or has it just moved in?!! :lol: I've got an ice-skating angel that I bought in Rome!


I love her!!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> and a merry Christmas to you Julie - hope your day goes well.
> 
> sam


Thanks Sam- one car has arrived next door- so I hope they are weather proof- I have also noticed a little marquee Gazebo sort of thing that has gone up while I was out yesterday. But currently it is very wet!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> A wee bit fuzzy, but one of the lizards and the Bumble!


I know you have rather a fondness for lizards- I've not seen a gecko for a very long time- but the number of cats next door has, has probably put paid to that!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> I'll join!


That is great Kate- glad you agree- so so far it is you me and June from is it (?) WV?!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have a lovely little photograph album that they sent me, so that is something- the photos were done professionally.
> Just waiting for the next bunch of photos of 'our' boy at Christmas!
> I wonder what he will make of hogmannay!?


Not a lot for a few years, I hope! It will be interesting to see him with all his dad's cousins' children ( his second cousins?) on the 2nd. He'll be the youngest at 13 months, then it's Blair 22 months, Imogen and Rachel both just over 2 years old, Ethan 3, Logan 4, Matthew 5, Calum 7 and Anna 9.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I found this - thought you'd all enjoy:

The Christmas Pickle

http://www.pomnitz.net/fr.htm#lc/traditions/xmas_pickle2.htm

According to some accounts, the tradition of trying to find the little ornament shaped like a pickle which was hidden deep among the green boughs on Christmas Eve, began many years ago in Laschau, Germany. As the story goes, the lucky one who found the ornament on Christmas morning would receive an extra gift from St. Nicholas. If a family could not afford an extra gift, the lucky finder of the pickle was rewarded by being the first to open a present. Production of blown glass Christmas Pickle ornaments began in the 1890s.

Thank you, I had never heard of this....see what you learn on this site


KateB said:


> Thank you, I had never heard of this....see what you learn on this site! :thumbup:


We've never done this tradition although we're of German descent...we may try a new event this year though---if you find the lost press-on finger nail that disappeared while I was cooking this a.m., then you may get an additional gift from me! Doing fake nails for the first time and before everything was done was definitely not a smart idea for me!! The embroidery on the new Christmas stockings and gingerbread houses looks a little wonky and were very difficult to do...I'm certainly pulling these things off before I start knitting again on Thursday!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Back again and it is bright and beautiful and sparkly out there with all the ice still on the trees(and everything else, lol).
> 
> Thanks Rookie and everyone for your concern about us. We got power back on last night about 5ish. Thankfully. My Mom and Dad will most likely be without power til tomorrow or even Thursday.
> 
> ...


It's a beautiful dishcloth....so glad to hear you have your electricity back on. Hope Gregg gets home safely.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

I'm so sorry you had to go through such a horrible time.
I'm sure it was extremely traumatic.
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Any bread will work - this just happens to use the frozen bread dough. Probably the toughest ingredient to find would be the butterscotch pudding powder. But, it can be made with combination of white sugar/brown sugar/cinnamon/cardamom or other spices you like with breads; I'll bet someone could come up with the Leche caramel condensed milk use in this recipe!



Lurker 2 said:


> Second cherry cake baking right now- hopefully it will be cool enough to ice by 1 p.m., I nearly had a disaster- the usual things I have in the oven, were ,I knew out, so I switched it on to heat. Some considerable number of minutes later I realised that the cake and cup cakes were in the oven to keep the flies off them. groan. Not sure whether they have survived!
> 
> You are so lucky Rookie being so close to the grandchildren. I hope eventually one of mine will agitate to come and spend some time with nana j.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Not a lot for a few years, I hope! It will be interesting to see him with all his dad's cousins' children ( his second cousins?) on the 2nd. He'll be the youngest at 13 months, then it's Blair 22 months, Imogen and Rachel both just over 2 years old, Ethan 3, Logan 4, Matthew 5, Calum 7 and Anna 9.


Is there a bit much whiskey around?!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Me neither - nor the reptiles....guess I need to do some research.



KateB said:


> Sorry to be dim, but I don't think I know the legend of the spider and the Christmas tree?


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> A wee bit fuzzy, but one of the lizards and the Bumble!


I've really enjoyed seeing the unusual ornaments! We don't put up a tree. We have two cats that are just too interested. And we really do NOT want to clean up after having it toppled over.
My daughter, a few years ago, made a delightful and large nativity scene with plastic canvas. We have that displayed on a book case that the cats ignore. So we are recognizing the true meaning of the day.
Love seeing everyone's tree since we don't have one!!
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Any bread will work - this just happens to use the frozen bread dough. Probably the toughest ingredient to find would be the butterscotch pudding powder. But, it can be made with combination of white sugar/brown sugar/cinnamon/cardamom or other spices you like with breads; I'll bet someone could come up with the Leche caramel condensed milk use in this recipe!


The caramel we have on the shelves in the Super markets- just under a different brand name!
I wonder if anyone knows is the pudding powder the sort that you mix with a pint of milk and it sets a couple of minutes later- we do have one put out by Edmonds I think?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks, I'll read this to come up to speed on the different traditions.



Sorlenna said:


> http://www.kraftmstr.com/christmas/books/spider.html
> 
> This explains it nicely.
> 
> There's also a version where it's Santa who uses his magic to turn the webs to silver and gold.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

KateB said:


> I'll join!


I think I'm one of the original members! (of the Fudgers Union) LOL!
JuneK


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I think I'm one of the original members! (of the Fudging Society!) LOL!
> JuneK


I don't recall all who joined last year!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is great Kate- glad you agree- so so far it is you me and June from is it (?) WV?!


No, Julie, Just Virginia!
Jk


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

What a fun bunch. We have fun pictures of our DGD and DH's twin's DGS on Santa's lap last year--they were holding each other's hand and it was adorable... but that was before they were one---now that they're nearly two, they may not want to go near him--but they'll have fund with each other. Both Mom's are due with babies #2 - one in January and one in July so there will be another set of cousins for next year.

You will have built-in entertainment!



KateB said:


> Not a lot for a few years, I hope! It will be interesting to see him with all his dad's cousins' children ( his second cousins?) on the 2nd. He'll be the youngest at 13 months, then it's Blair 22 months, Imogen and Rachel both just over 2 years old, Ethan 3, Logan 4, Matthew 5, Calum 7 and Anna 9.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> No, Julie, Just Virginia!
> Jk


I knew it had a something extra- it is the capital A!!!!!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

That would be similar--but recipe calls for the cook and serve version versus the instant -- but it may work.



Lurker 2 said:


> The caramel we have on the shelves in the Super markets- just under a different brand name!
> I wonder if anyone knows is the pudding powder the sort that you mix with a pint of milk and it sets a couple of minutes later- we do have one put out by Edmonds I think?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That would be similar--but recipe calls for the cook and serve version versus the instant -- but it may work.


I don't think I will chance that- but try the mix you suggest- [when I get around tuit!]


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I know you have rather a fondness for lizards- I've not seen a gecko for a very long time- but the number of cats next door has, has probably put paid to that!





RookieRetiree said:


> Me neither - nor the reptiles....guess I need to do some research.


Yes, I do, very fond of lizards! Rookie, there's no tradition about reptiles other than my own that I know of--I just love lizards.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Yes, I do, very fond of lizards! Rookie, there's no tradition about reptiles other than my own that I know of--I just love lizards.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

And speaking of things that eat lizards, there's a very large roadrunner in the neighborhood today (though he won't find any lizards--too cold).


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> And speaking of things that eat lizards, there's a very large roadrunner in the neighborhood today (though he won't find any lizards--too cold).


Not at all sure what a roadrunner is- explanation needed I am in the middle of damping my pure cotton cloth that is going under my tree- so a bit absorbed to look up google!


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

martina said:


> Many pages behind I would like to wish you all a Very Merry Christmas. I arrived here at my son's finally about 12.30 this morning. I should have arrived 4and a half hours earlier and had the nightmare journey from h----! But I am here now and relaxing and being cared for, including Mike picking us up from the local station at 12 midnight and cooking a light meal for us. People all being kind . Take care all. M


Happy to know you made it. When weather holds you up there isn't much can be done but be patient.
Have a wonderful Christmas.
EJ


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Is there a bit much whiskey around?!


A terrible admission from a Scot, but I don't like the stuff...give me a G & T any day!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Two views of my Christmas tree,
One showing the beautiful prints I have of Rhum, Eigg, Canna, and Muick, some of the inner Hebridean Islands
and above a view of one of the tidal inlets near Mallaig, looking over to Skye- you can just distinguish the Cuilins (the highest mountains on Skye I think- our Scottish contingent can correct me if I am wrong. This is my principle work station.
The other direction shows the tree, through to the kitchen, that also looms large for me- I do enjoy cooking- but prefer it when I have someone else to feed.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> A terrible admission from a Scot, but I don't like the stuff...give me a G & T any day!


I like whiskey only when it becomes Baileys and that God Forbid is Irish- I think the Scottish equivalent is Drambuie, but have not had that since before Dad joined AA. Any way these days the attempt is to be teetotal!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Roadrunner, I think is a type of bird -- like in Roadrunner and Wylie Coyote cartoons?.



Lurker 2 said:


> Not at all sure what a roadrunner is- explanation needed I am in the middle of damping my pure cotton cloth that is going under my tree- so a bit absorbed to look up google!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Looks very nice. I'll have to get a picture of our tree and the set up to show off the home-made Christmas stockings.

1/2 hour before family arrives - and have time to spare!! Of course, there are a couple of "IOU one pair of socks" cards that are hanging on the tree rather than the actual socks in a pretty wrapped box...but it is what it is! Time to just sit back relax and enjoy the family, love, food, and count our blessings for the New Year and be thankful for those received this year.



Lurker 2 said:


> Two views of my Christmas tree,
> One showing the beautiful prints I have of Rhum, Eigg, Canna, and Muick, some of the inner Hebridean Islands
> and above a view of one of the tidal inlets near Mallaig, looking over to Skye- you can just distinguish the Cuilins (the highest mountains on Skye I think- our Scottish contingent can correct me if I am wrong. This is my principle work station.
> The other direction shows the tree, through to the kitchen, that also looms large for me- I do enjoy cooking- but prefer it when I have someone else to feed.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Not at all sure what a roadrunner is- explanation needed I am in the middle of damping my pure cotton cloth that is going under my tree- so a bit absorbed to look up google!





RookieRetiree said:


> Roadrunner, I think is a type of bird -- like in Roadrunner and Wylie Coyote cartoons?.


Yes. They rarely fly but can run very fast. A desert dwelling bird that has been said to be the closest living thing to a dinosaur!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Roadrunner, I think is a type of bird -- like in Roadrunner and Wylie Coyote cartoons?.


Ah! Don't know Roadrunner and Wylie Coyote, but I am pretty sure I get the picture!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

http://www.cooks.com/rec/doc/prt/0,195,140160-225202,00.html

This is the official recipe for the "monkey bread" using butterscotch pudding mix. We call them sticky buns and have adapted this recipe for our use...but the original works out wonderful too.


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

It all sounds good but that salad recipe is to die for. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Looks very nice. I'll have to get a picture of our tree and the set up to show off the home-made Christmas stockings.
> 
> 1/2 hour before family arrives - and have time to spare!! Of course, there are a couple of "IOU one pair of socks" cards that are hanging on the tree rather than the actual socks in a pretty wrapped box...but it is what it is! Time to just sit back relax and enjoy the family, love, food, and count our blessings for the New Year and be thankful for those received this year.


I think your family may have arrived now, Rookie- you are offline! By the time you read this hope you had a wonderful visit! And that all went smoothly. BTW, one just can't quite see the guernsey perched on the Regency Worktable- beside the very distressed phone cabinet- I leave it because I actually don't like distressing, but have never got around to sanding it and doing something about it!
When I swing my chair round this is what I see!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Some of you may have seen this before but for those,like me, who haven't seen it before....enjoy!
JuneK



A Knitterâs Christmas Eve ~ A poem written by Nancy Massaroni.

âTwas the night before Christmas and all around me
There was unfinished knitting not under the tree.
The stockings werenât hung by the chimney with care
âCause the heels and the toes had not a stitch there.

The children were nestled all snug in their beds,
But I had not finished the caps for their heads.
Dad was asleepâhe was no help at all.
And the sweater for him was six sizes too small.

When out on the lawn there arose such a clatter,
I put down my needles to see what was the matter.
Away to the window I flew like a flash.
Tripped over my yarn and fell down in my stash.

The tangle of yarn that lay deep as the snow
Reminded me how far I still had to go.
When out on the lawn I heard such a noise,
I was sure it would wake up both Dad and the boys.

And although I was tired and my brain a bit thick,
I knew in a moment it must be St Nic.
Yet what I heard left me very perplex-ed
For nothing I heard was what I expect-ed.

âMove Rowan! Move Patons! Move Koigu and Clover!
Move Shelridge! Move Starmore! Move Spinrite! Move over!
Lopi, donât circle around, just stand there in line.
Pay attention you sheep and youâll work out just fine!

I know this is hard, as itâs just your first year,
But Iâd hate to go back to 8 tiny reindeer.â
I peered over the sill.What I saw was amazing!
Eight wooly sheep on my lawn all a-grazing!

And then in a twinkle, I heard at the door
Santaâs big boots stomping on the porch floor.
I rose from my knees and got back on my feet.
As I turned around, St Nic I did meet.

He was dressed all in wool from his head to his toe
And his clothes were hand knit from above to below.
A bright Fair Isle sweater he wore on his back,
And his toys were all stuffed in an Aran sack.

His hat was a wonder of bobbles and lace,
A beautiful frame for his rosy red face.
The scarf on his neck could have stretched for a mile,
And the socks peeking over his boots were Argyle.

On the back of his mitts was an intricate cable.
And suddenly on one I spotted a small label:
âS.C.â in duplicate on the cuff.
So I asked, âHey, Nic, did YOU knit all this stuff?â

He proudly replied, âHo, ho, ho, yes I did.
I learned how to knit when I was a kid.â
He was chubby and plump, a well-dressed old man,
And I laughed to myself, for Iâd thought up a plan.

I flashed him a grin and jumped up in the air,
And the next thing he knew, he was tied to a chair.
He spoke not a word, but looked down in his lap
Where I had laid my needles and yarn for a cap.

He began then to knit, first one cap then two.
For the first time I thought I might really get through.
He put heels in the stockings and toes in some socks,
While I sat back drinking a scotch on the rocks.

Quickly like magic his needles they flew,
Good Grief! He was finished by two!
He sprang for his sleigh when I let him go free,
And over his shoulder he looked back at me.
I heard him explain as he sailed past the moon,
âNext year, start your knitting sometime around JUNE!â


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I knew it had a something extra- it is the capital A!!!!!!


So right....VA is the abbreviation!
Jk


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I think your family may have arrived now, Rookie- you are offline! By the time you read this hope you had a wonderful visit! And that all went smoothly. BTW, one just can't quite see the guernsey perched on the Regency Worktable- beside the very distressed phone cabinet- I leave it because I actually don't like distressing, but have never got around to sanding it and doing something about it!
> When I swing my chair round this is what I see!


You've done a lot on the guernsey since you ripped it out!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

A Christmas picture for you from my sister...both eagles sharing one 'piling'.
junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Yes. They rarely fly but can run very fast. A desert dwelling bird that has been said to be the closest living thing to a dinosaur!


Very characterful! no wonder it has been turned into a cartoon!I think birds are generally accepted as being the closest thing remaining to the dinosaur. Have you ever googled Tuatara- you would probably be interested to see them!?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathie said:


> It all sounds good but that salad recipe is to die for. Thanks for posting it.


Welcome Kathie- I don't recall you dropping by before- Sam will welcome you when he sees your post- but do feel you can come back and share a brew of coffee or Tea with us- we are very curious to know more about our 'newbies' what you like to cook- what your WIP's are and so on!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Some of you may have seen this before but for those,like me, who haven't seen it before....enjoy!
> JuneK


Very good June! Quite delightful- and a nice partner to the Aussie one by the way Ute is short for Utility!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Very characterful! no wonder it has been turned into a cartoon!I think birds are generally accepted as being the closest thing remaining to the dinosaur. Have you ever googled Tuatara- you would probably be interested to see them!?


I have--and do find them fascinating!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> So right....VA is the abbreviation!
> Jk


BUT for us non State-siders it is quite something remembering all 50 whatever states you have, to work out where in blazes you are talking of!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> You've done a lot on the guernsey since you ripped it out!
> JuneK


I better not tempt fate- but it is growing- and my decision to work it up on the circular needle is proving wise!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> A Christmas picture for you from my sister...both eagles sharing one 'piling'.
> junek


What sort of Eagle are they?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I have--and do find them fascinating!


They are amongst other things nocturnal- so I have never actually seen one- other than in photographs- or on the box.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

gottastch said:


> We don't but I have a pattern to crochet one. I want to be sneaky (next Christmas) and make one for all in my family and when we go to visit, sneak it onto their trees when they aren't looking to see if they notice


 :thumbup:


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Jeannette, several years ago I was making Christmas for a crowd. I made a dishpan of dressing. I usually mix well with my hands. After everything was made, I called my Sister in a panic. One of my press on nails was gone. She told me not to say anything. I sat through the whole meal in a panic that someone was going to chomp down on it. Days later, I found it in an ice cube. We laugh about that to this day.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Sam for you sour cherry tarts. Ashlei has had fun learning to bake.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Those are absolutely yummy looking! This is the first year I haven't baked any cookies, Neither one of us want to be tempted to eat too many LOL! I'm trying some bread, rolls and cinnamon rolls instead.


NanaCaren said:


> Sam for you sour cherry tarts. Ashlei has had fun learning to bake.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

nittergma said:


> Those are absolutely yummy looking! This is the first year I haven't baked any cookies, Neither one of us want to be tempted to eat too many LOL! I'm trying some bread, rolls and cinnamon rolls instead.


I wanted to make bread but haven' thad the time. I will tell Ashlei


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

It looks so wqrm! Could use one of those now! Can't get the house warmed up because of the wind. Looks like a white Christmas though, yeahh!


Lurker 2 said:


> I think your family may have arrived now, Rookie- you are offline! By the time you read this hope you had a wonderful visit! And that all went smoothly. BTW, one just can't quite see the guernsey perched on the Regency Worktable- beside the very distressed phone cabinet- I leave it because I actually don't like distressing, but have never got around to sanding it and doing something about it!
> When I swing my chair round this is what I see!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I was wondering whether you were putting the full name on the Guernsey...now, I see that it will be. WOW.

It's looking very good...probably is very warm to work with now with your heat wave, but it will come in handy when you have some of our weather come your way. Although, I don't believe you ever get as cold as 12 degrees F like it is here right now---possible snow tomorrow.



Lurker 2 said:


> I think your family may have arrived now, Rookie- you are offline! By the time you read this hope you had a wonderful visit! And that all went smoothly. BTW, one just can't quite see the guernsey perched on the Regency Worktable- beside the very distressed phone cabinet- I leave it because I actually don't like distressing, but have never got around to sanding it and doing something about it!
> When I swing my chair round this is what I see!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

That is just gorgeous!! Almost looks like two statues they look so perfect. I enjoy her photos so much. I have my calendar set to order the calendar for 2015!



jknappva said:


> A Christmas picture for you from my sister...both eagles sharing one 'piling'.
> junek


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm glad it's not just me; now see if we'd known each other before KP, I would have known your story and would know better. I'm hoping I find it in an ice cube...but I fear that with DD's new boyfriend coming for dinner tonight that he'll get it in his stuffed shells or salad....one way to find out if he has a sense of humor?!



Bulldog said:


> Jeannette, several years ago I was making Christmas for a crowd. I made a dishpan of dressing. I usually mix well with my hands. After everything was made, I called my Sister in a panic. One of my press on nails was gone. She told me not to say anything. I sat through the whole meal in a panic that someone was going to chomp down on it. Days later, I found it in an ice cube. We laugh about that to this day.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Tell Ashlei that they look wonderful -- Merry Christmas to you and your extended family.



NanaCaren said:


> Sam for you sour cherry tarts. Ashlei has had fun learning to bake.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> On purpose, or has it just moved in?!! :lol: I've got an ice-skating angel that I bought in Rome!


Very pretty I like your angel. :-D


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Jeannette, several years ago I was making Christmas for a crowd. I made a dishpan of dressing. I usually mix well with my hands. After everything was made, I called my Sister in a panic. One of my press on nails was gone. She told me not to say anything. I sat through the whole meal in a panic that someone was going to chomp down on it. Days later, I found it in an ice cube. We laugh about that to this day.


oh Wow! Betty that must have been a grueling time for you!
Hope you have had no disasters this year. And that all is working out for the family!
Are you feeling any better yet?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Sam for you sour cherry tarts. Ashlei has had fun learning to bake.


How old is Ashlei? I have lost track with so many of the grands being with you!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Oh, it is a "fuzzy spider" DD made from pipe cleaners the year we read the legend together.  I also have the Bumble (the abominable snowman from the classic TV show _Rudolph the Red-Nosed Reindeer_, made in glass that youngest gave me a few years ago.


How cute, I can' imagine a spider on my tree. The daughter would have a fit for sure.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> How old is Ashlei? I have lost track with so many of the grands being with you!


She is 13 and quite the young lady. Helps with most things and is eager to learn.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I like whiskey only when it becomes Baileys and that God Forbid is Irish- I think the Scottish equivalent is Drambuie, but have not had that since before Dad joined AA. Any way these days the attempt is to be teetotal!


DH is fond of Drambuie, but not for me either!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nittergma said:


> It looks so wqrm! Could use one of those now! Can't get the house warmed up because of the wind. Looks like a white Christmas though, yeahh!


I guess you mean the guernsey I am knitting! I would love to have one more white Christmas- but do not expect I ever shall.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Tell Ashlei that they look wonderful -- Merry Christmas to you and your extended family.


She says thank you and smiled. Made her day she is now humming as she walks around.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Sam for you sour cherry tarts. Ashlei has had fun learning to bake.


What a spread and they all look delicious. Well done Ashlei (and Nana Caren!) :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I was wondering whether you were putting the full name on the Guernsey...now, I see that it will be. WOW.
> 
> It's looking very good...probably is very warm to work with now with your heat wave, but it will come in handy when you have some of our weather come your way. Although, I don't believe you ever get as cold as 12 degrees F like it is here right now---possible snow tomorrow.


No- cold for Aucklanders is -3 C or 26.6 F. And we get that only in the occasional winter.

With 10 letters to fit in it was a bit of a headache at first- there is a lot of rubbing out- my first draft was in pencil, I have a good propelling pencil, which gives a nice balance of hard/soft at HB, and .5 mm.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Very pretty I like your angel. :-D


The photo makes her look huge (poor girl! :roll: ) but she's really only about the size of your palm.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> She is 13 and quite the young lady. Helps with most things and is eager to learn.


Is she your knitter!?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> DH is fond of Drambuie, but not for me either!


To be absolutely honest Kate it is so long since we had a bottle of the stuff- I have no idea whether I liked it or not- but knowing me, I would have found a way to try everything bought for that Christmas Party- it was a works do! I think what mum bought for us kids was called Grenadine.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

It's nearly 11pm here so I'm off to bed now. I'll probably get back on briefly in the morning, but after that I'll be too busy cooking (not my favourite occupation! :? ) and getting organised for our guests. I've got a list written out for what goes in the oven when....it's a bit like a military operation! Anyway, enough withering - d***** spellcheck! it's wittering I was doing, thankfully not withering! :roll: Night all!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> It's nearly 11pm here so I'm off to bed now. I'll probably get back on briefly in the morning, but after that I'll be too busy cooking (not my favourite occupation! :? ) and getting organised for our guests. I've got a list written out for what goes in the oven when....it's a bit like a military operation! Anyway, enough withering - d***** spellcheck! it's wittering I was doing, thankfully not withering! :roll: Night all!


Night Kate- stupid predictive text!!!!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Checking in on Christmas Eve afternoon - it sounds, and looks, like everyone is getting ready for the big day! Potato soup and grilled ham and cheese sandwiches for dinner tonight. That will make our Chicken Dinner seem a little more festive tomorrow. I did make a few sugar cookies this afternoon - just from a mix..... and my dear neighbor sent over a basket of goodies that I will need to hide from Alan!!! We have a few gifts under the tree to open in the morning from the kids and my sisters.... we usually don't exchange presents - more likely to decide to buy something and call it a Christmas present!! I hope that everyone traveling arrives safely - and that Christmas Day is joyful for all. luv-AZ


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Nite Kate - take lots of pictures of Luke tomorrow!!!! Merry Christmas - 


KateB said:


> It's nearly 11pm here so I'm off to bed now. I'll probably get back on briefly in the morning, but after that I'll be too busy cooking (not my favourite occupation! :? ) and getting organised for our guests. I've got a list written out for what goes in the oven when....it's a bit like a military operation! Anyway, enough withering - d***** spellcheck! it's wittering I was doing, thankfully not withering! :roll: Night all!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> What a spread and they all look delicious. Well done Ashlei (and Nana Caren!) :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thank you we only got half of what we had planned on making done. Been a long week and not much energy. Since I have read her the comments she is has a skip in her step and a smile on her face.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh it does make things interesting at times!!! Are you getting ready to go next door??? Don't forget the cordless....


Lurker 2 said:


> Night Kate- stupid predictive text!!!!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I am a BIG believer in positive reinforcement!!! I have gained 20 pounds just looking at all of your goodies!!!! Enjoy your celebration Caren - luv-AZ


NanaCaren said:


> Thank you we only got half of what we had planned on making done. Been a long week and not much energy. Since I have read her the comments she is has a skip in her step and a smile on her face.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Is she your knitter!?


We have put it off until after christmas and i am fully better.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> The photo makes her look huge (poor girl! :roll: ) but she's really only about the size of your palm.


She must be even prettier then being so much smaller.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> It's nearly 11pm here so I'm off to bed now. I'll probably get back on briefly in the morning, but after that I'll be too busy cooking (not my favourite occupation! :? ) and getting organised for our guests. I've got a list written out for what goes in the oven when....it's a bit like a military operation! Anyway, enough withering - d***** spellcheck! it's wittering I was doing, thankfully not withering! :roll: Night all!


NIght Night pleasant dreams and Merry Christmas. I feel as if I am withering quickly tonight has been a long busy day.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Oh it does make things interesting at times!!! Are you getting ready to go next door??? Don't forget the cordless....


I actually won't need to take it! I girt up my loins as it says in the Bible- and rang Lupe's mobile number, just before 9 o'clock her time. My first words were Happy Christmas, and something else so she knew it had to be me. Fale is not actually at Lupe's house, presently it is 25 C and he has gone to the beach with Va'aiga, Fou (nephew) and their three children. Apparently they are planning on going to Samoa later in the holidays- I am not a 100% sure when the reunion is taking place- Va'aiga's village- Lalomanu, was quite devastated in the last Tsunami- she lost 7 members of her family. Fale has been wanting to go for ages- so I do hope it is happening for him.
Fale is on something or other for his heart- he genuinely has angina- and Fosamax for his bones. So thank goodness they are giving him some of the medicine he needs- but the family is having to pay for the Specialist appointments as well as the GP appointments.
So thank you God, that I had the courage to ring! I was really quite scared what her reaction might be. But I think I was wise to give her a long cooling down time- and ignore that awful letter she had him sign.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Did some house cleaning today and laundry. All the dishes are washed and put away. Laundry is folded and put away. Fresh bedding and Greg and I have made some fresh loaves of bread for tomorrow morning.

Have made regular white, raisin bread and there is some banana bread baking in the machine right now.

This is the tree already and Santa has yet to come.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Well that has to be a load off of your mind if nothing else. And to have information about where and how Fale is will make the holidays so much easier for you. I have found that the reality of something is never as bad as the picture my imagination has created! So good for you to beard the lion and rise above her nonsense.... 


Lurker 2 said:


> I actually won't need to take it! I girt up my loins as it says in the Bible- and rang Lupe's mobile number, just before 9 o'clock her time. My first words were Happy Christmas, and something else so she knew it had to be me. Fale is not actually at Lupe's house, presently it is 25 C and he has gone to the beach with Va'aiga, Fou (nephew) and their three children. Apparently they are planning on going to Samoa later in the holidays- I am not a 100% sure when the reunion is taking place- Va'aiga's village- Lalomanu, was quite devastated in the last Tsunami- she lost 7 members of her family. Fale has been wanting to go for ages- so I do hope it is happening for him.
> Fale is on something or other for his heart- he genuinely has angina- and Fosamax for his bones. So thank goodness they are giving him some of the medicine he needs- but the family is having to pay for the Specialist appointments as well as the GP appointments.
> So thank you God, that I had the courage to ring! I was really quite scared what her reaction might be. But I think I was wise to give her a long cooling down time- and ignore that awful letter she had him sign.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh my Mellie you guys are going to be at opening presents for a while tomorrow!!! So much fun when you have little ones around.... watching their eyes light up is the best!!! Breads all sound good.... who's cooking dinner tomorrow???? If you are going to be out and about please be careful!!! Merry Christmas to you and Greg and Gage!!


gagesmom said:


> Did some house cleaning today and laundry. All the dishes are washed and put away. Laundry is folded and put away. Fresh bedding and Greg and I have made some fresh loaves of bread for tomorrow morning.
> 
> Have made regular white, raisin bread and there is some banana bread baking in the machine right now.
> 
> This is the tree already and Santa has yet to come.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> We have put it off until after christmas and i am fully better.


It is wonderful to have one wanting to learn!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> I am a BIG believer in positive reinforcement!!! I have gained 20 pounds just looking at all of your goodies!!!! Enjoy your celebration Caren - luv-AZ


Me too nothing gives a young person more conference than knowing you trust them to do something right.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Me too nothing gives a young person more conference than knowing you trust them to do something right.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Thanks AZ. We are supposed to go to our friends tomorrow afternoon for supper but last I heard they still don't have power. Greg told them to bring it here and we would cook it. Have supper here. Don't know yet what will happen with it.

Julie, your guernsey looks fantastic and I am sooooooooo happy that you called"that woman" and heard news of Fale. Hoping you had a great Christmas day.

Caren, please tell Ashlei that those tarts looks amazing and I wish I could climb through the computer screen and gobble one up. Oh ya and I am glad to hear about knitting lessons in your future too Ashlei. :-D


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Well that has to be a load off of your mind if nothing else. And to have information about where and how Fale is will make the holidays so much easier for you. I have found that the reality of something is never as bad as the picture my imagination has created! So good for you to beard the lion and rise above her nonsense....


I decided I had to be the adult in the equation- I will be able to digest the meal much better! I can hear another car has turned up- and the dog is back on his chain. The section is close on an acre- free-holded- because Nan and Koro moved in in 1956- Geordie who is Zara's dad has lived there all his life apart from a stint at Her Majesty's Hotel to the north as one friend used to put it- in other words the maximum security gaol. Have no idea what he did to get there and don't need to know- he is a good friend- one of those 'salt of the earth' types.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Good to hear you've arrived safely and in very good TLC hands. We were worried about your travels with all the strange weather going on.
> 
> Also worried about Caren and Melody and Ohio Joy and everyone else who been hit by the ice storm and may be still without power.
> 
> Be safe everyone in your travels and Have a Very Merry Christmas Eve and Christmas Day.


I have ben busy baking with Ashlei. Doing OK just tired as ever. I have power do have family without.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

35 minutes to Christmas Day here so I'm off to bed now. Have to be up and out not too late tomorrow morning as I'm sure DD will have a pile of potatoes or sprouts for me to peel! Love and hugs to all and have a happy day where ever you are. xx


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Thanks AZ. We are supposed to go to our friends tomorrow afternoon for supper but last I heard they still don't have power. Greg told them to bring it here and we would cook it. Have supper here. Don't know yet what will happen with it.
> 
> Julie, your guernsey looks fantastic and I am sooooooooo happy that you called"that woman" and heard news of Fale. Hoping you had a great Christmas day.
> 
> Caren, please tell Ashlei that those tarts looks amazing and I wish I could climb through the computer screen and gobble one up.


Dear Melody! it is actually a having a lovely Christmas Day! it is rising 12-30 p.m., I have spoken with Bronwen as well, and just put the phone down from a brief call to my longest standing friend from Uni.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Merry Christmas Eve Caren!!!! Stay warm and big hugs to you and your family from me!!! luv-AZ


Thank you and Merry Christmas back to you!!!! Hugs back to you as well.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I decided I had to be the adult in the equation- I will be able to digest the meal much better! I can hear another car has turned up- and the dog is back on his chain. The section is close on an acre- free-holded- because Nan and Koro moved in in 1956- Geordie who is Zara's dad has lived there all his life apart from a stint at Her Majesty's Hotel to the north as one friend used to put it- in other words the maximum security gaol. Have no idea what he did to get there and don't need to know- he is a good friend- one of those 'salt of the earth' types.


 :thumbup:


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Merry Christmas!!!!


angelam said:
 

> 35 minutes to Christmas Day here so I'm off to bed now. Have to be up and out not too late tomorrow morning as I'm sure DD will have a pile of potatoes or sprouts for me to peel! Love and hugs to all and have a happy day where ever you are. xx


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

The turkey is done and I'm waiting on the potatoes to cook, then we'll eat a lighter supper with most of the turkey reserved for tomorrow (I will clean it off the bones tonight). 

Julie, glad you had news of your darling, and glad to hear your Christmas is going well!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

It will be so nice to have the turkey done already - One less thing to have to schedule in the oven!!!! Enjoy your Christmas Eve feast!!!


Sorlenna said:


> The turkey is done and I'm waiting on the potatoes to cook, then we'll eat a lighter supper with most of the turkey reserved for tomorrow (I will clean it off the bones tonight).
> 
> Julie, glad you had news of your darling, and glad to hear your Christmas is going well!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> His insurance mail order is so cheap, free on generics, so we hate to give that up...
> 
> I know how to do the on-line banking, and may resort to it but had serious problems with stopping payments on contested things and ended up paying for a year of sports club that we did not owe... So just don't want automatic withdrawals,,,,, I think you can also do it on a monthly!basis! and I may give that a go...


I don't have anything set up to come out automatically but it is easy to pay bills each month


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> The turkey is done and I'm waiting on the potatoes to cook, then we'll eat a lighter supper with most of the turkey reserved for tomorrow (I will clean it off the bones tonight).
> 
> Julie, glad you had news of your darling, and glad to hear your Christmas is going well!


It is a huge relief to be putting things into the past- and as you say to have some word of him!
Not sure how this will work out- a photo of him and me during my visit to Sydney, as you can see, outside the Assembly of God Church that he likes to go to. (bit noisy to my taste!)


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Julie I love that photo of you and Fale. You both look so happy.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Julie I love that photo of you and Fale. You both look so happy.


I was actually a bit apprehensive- knowing the probability was I would not much enjoy the experience!
One actually needs to see all the photos to get an idea of what Fale is doing- but he is showing off a bit doing a Samoan Siva- dance.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Nice shot of the two of you! I need to get something more current of Alan and I - maybe after the nose is healed....


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Just running a bath for Gage. He already wants to go to bed. Only 7pm here. I told him not yet. I don't want him awake at 5am. lol.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Nice shot of the two of you! I need to get something more current of Alan and I - maybe after the nose is healed....


It certainly would be good- but do wait until the bruising has subsided!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Just popped in to say it's just gone midnight here, so Happy Christmas. Have finished knitting a penguin teasozy for SIL and wrapped it up. Collected every thing together to take to DDs and painted my nails. Am now off to bed. Night night everyone. xx


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Merry Christmas to you and Mr. P.


PurpleFi said:


> Just popped in to say it's just gone midnight here, so Happy Christmas. Have finished knitting a penguin teasozy for SIL and wrapped it up. Collected every thing together to take to DDs and painted my nails. Am now off to bed. Night night everyone. xx


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Very good June! Quite delightful- and a nice partner to the Aussie one by the way Ute is short for Utility!


I wondered about that...I think SugarSugar showed us a photo of what we call a pick-up truck. Utility always makes be think of a 'sport utility vehicle' which is different from the pick-up truck. Another difference in our 'common' language!! LOL!

JuneK


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Merry Christmas to you and Mr. P.


Thank you and i HOPE YOU ARE YOUR FAMILY HAVE (oops caps lock) a wonderful day. xxx


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> BUT for us non State-siders it is quite something remembering all 50 whatever states you have, to work out where in blazes you are talking of!


I know and I'm guilty of using the abbreviations when I know I have wonderful world-wide friends. We're located about half way up the east coast of the U.S.
JuneK


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

I am off for now to get Gage from the bath and a snack before bed. Also have to set out the milk and cookies for Santa. Greg did remember that "Santa" likes choc chip cookies. ;-) ;-) 

I will try to check in later on.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> What sort of Eagle are they?


The American Bald Eagle...the official national bird. If Benjamin Franklin had his way, it would be the wild turkey.
The use of pesticides almost made the Eagles extinct and I believe they're still considered an endangered species. They aren't seen in a lot of populated areas, I don't think.
JK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Jeannette, several years ago I was making Christmas for a crowd. I made a dishpan of dressing. I usually mix well with my hands. After everything was made, I called my Sister in a panic. One of my press on nails was gone. She told me not to say anything. I sat through the whole meal in a panic that someone was going to chomp down on it. Days later, I found it in an ice cube. We laugh about that to this day.


Hope you're feeling better....Merry Christmas to you and your family!
JuneK


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I wondered about that...I think SugarSugar showed us a photo of what we call a pick-up truck. Utility always makes be think of a 'sport utility vehicle' which is different from the pick-up truck. Another difference in our 'common' language!! LOL!
> 
> JuneK


There are so many little differences in usage!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That is just gorgeous!! Almost looks like two statues they look so perfect. I enjoy her photos so much. I have my calendar set to order the calendar for 2015!


I'll be sure to tell her...she'll be delighted. Merry Christmas
JuneK


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

Happy Christmas Everybody, have a wonderful time and don't forget to eat too much !!!

Tessa


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I know and I'm guilty of using the abbreviations when I know I have wonderful world-wide friends. We're located about half way up the east coast of the U.S.
> JuneK


There is two Virginia's isn't there- or am I muddling with the Carolina's I would be struggling to know what to use for Delaware- or Dakota. I think Maine is ME- is that right? I must shortly go have my shower! But I don't hear any sounds of revelry yet from next door. Just hammers.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> She says thank you and smiled. Made her day she is now humming as she walks around.


Wish I was at your house so I could sample Ashlei's wonderful baking!! She's going to be as talented at cooking as her Nana!
Merry Christmas, Ashlei!
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> The American Bald Eagle...the official national bird. If Benjamin Franklin had his way, it would be the wild turkey.
> The use of pesticides almost made the Eagles extinct and I believe they're still considered an endangered species. They aren't seen in a lot of populated areas, I don't think.
> JK


I wondered if they were bald Eagles- but was not at all sure! It is another lovely photo- next door has a skill saw going- I wonder what they are needing to cut up?


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:



> I actually won't need to take it! I girt up my loins as it says in the Bible- and rang Lupe's mobile number, just before 9 o'clock her time. My first words were Happy Christmas, and something else so she knew it had to be me. Fale is not actually at Lupe's house, presently it is 25 C and he has gone to the beach with Va'aiga, Fou (nephew) and their three children. Apparently they are planning on going to Samoa later in the holidays- I am not a 100% sure when the reunion is taking place- Va'aiga's village- Lalomanu, was quite devastated in the last Tsunami- she lost 7 members of her family. Fale has been wanting to go for ages- so I do hope it is happening for him.
> Fale is on something or other for his heart- he genuinely has angina- and Fosamax for his bones. So thank goodness they are giving him some of the medicine he needs- but the family is having to pay for the Specialist appointments as well as the GP appointments.
> So thank you God, that I had the courage to ring! I was really quite scared what her reaction might be. But I think I was wise to give her a long cooling down time- and ignore that awful letter she had him sign.


I'm glad you called. It sounds as if the call relieved your mind!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Did some house cleaning today and laundry. All the dishes are washed and put away. Laundry is folded and put away. Fresh bedding and Greg and I have made some fresh loaves of bread for tomorrow morning.
> 
> Have made regular white, raisin bread and there is some banana bread baking in the machine right now.
> 
> This is the tree already and Santa has yet to come.


From the looks of the all the 'loot' under the tree, Santa came early!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is a huge relief to be putting things into the past- and as you say to have some word of him!
> Not sure how this will work out- a photo of him and me during my visit to Sydney, as you can see, outside the Assembly of God Church that he likes to go to. (bit noisy to my taste!)


You look so happy....I have to agree about the Assembly of God Churches being loud....I'm sure they're sincere...some of my good friends are members. I just like my religion a little quieter! (smile)
juneK


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> Happy Christmas Everybody, have a wonderful time and don't forget to eat too much !!!
> 
> Tessa


Hi Tessa- you are typically online late!!!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I'm glad you called. It sounds as if the call relieved your mind!
> JuneK


Indeed it has- I don't like being at loggerheads with any one!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Just popped in to say it's just gone midnight here, so Happy Christmas. Have finished knitting a penguin teasozy for SIL and wrapped it up. Collected every thing together to take to DDs and painted my nails. Am now off to bed. Night night everyone. xx


Merry Christmas from Virginia, USA, PurpleFi and Mr. P!!
junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> You look so happy....I have to agree about the Assembly of God Churches being loud....I'm sure they're sincere...some of my good friends are members. I just like my religion a little quieter! (smile)
> juneK


I find quieter more reverent- but I guess it is personal taste- Also because Fale is deaf- or increasingly deaf -he likes sound rarked up loud!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> There is two Virginia's isn't there- or am I muddling with the Carolina's I would be struggling to know what to use for Delaware- or Dakota. I think Maine is ME- is that right? I must shortly go have my shower! But I don't hear any sounds of revelry yet from next door. Just hammers.


You're right, Julie...West Virginia (WV) didn't want to secede from the USA at the beginning of the War Between the States (the Civil War) so they 'seceded' from the rest of Virginia (VA)! LOL! Yes, there's North Carolina (NC) and South Carolina (SC) North Dakota (ND) and South Dakota(SD). and you're right, Maine is ME and Delaware is DE. I have to stop and think myself about Alaska (AK), Arkansas (AR) and Arizona (AZ), It can be confusing.
Enjoy your party!! And a very Merry Christmas!!
JuneK


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> You're right, Julie...West Virginia (WV) didn't want to secede from the USA at the beginning of the War Between the States (the Civil War) so they 'seceded' from the rest of Virginia (VA)! LOL! Yes, there's North Carolina (NC) and South Carolina (SC) North Dakota (ND) and South Dakota(SD). and you're right, Maine is ME and Delaware is DE. I have to stop and think myself about Alaska (AK), Arkansas (AR) and Arizona (AZ), It can be confusing.
> Enjoy your party!! And a very Merry Christmas!!
> JuneK


I used to know all the States- and all the countries of Africa- I seem to remember going on to try to recall all the different parts of the USSR- but gave up on that one. Just a game I
used to play! are you a night owl? or will you be going to bed soon?- I think it is around 8 at night for you!


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hi Tessa- you are typically online late!!!!!!!


I'm just settling down to sleep, I've done too much today & have a prize back-ache which is making me fidgety. Poor Julian isn't getting any peace either. Goodnight Julie, goodnight everybody, (sound like the Waltons, don't I?)

Tessa


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is really good how the Tea Party 'opens' us up- the inter-continental divide is a lot less! I was thinking re: the name- although Jynx has read that the guernsey was not knitted for the purpose of identification- this would make that task a lot less morbid.
> I really must see what I can dig out before the workshop!


Are you doing a workshop on the guernsey?


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Also worried about Caren and Melody and Ohio Joy and everyone else who been hit by the ice storm and may be still without power.
> 
> Be safe everyone in your travels and Have a Very Merry Christmas Eve and Christmas Day.


From NE Ohio: We are safe and relatively warm. Temp of 64F on Sunday (a new record) to a high of 40F on Monday and the down to the low '20s today. Snow fell all day but scarcely measurable at all. Tomorrow is supposed to be clear, but who knows?

Not everything got done today, BUT the potato chowder was delicious and is all gone now. I made 2 gallons of it, thick and creamy, and they ate it all. Eight people-7 adult appetites-and there was not enough for 2 bowls around the table!!

DD#1 and family will do their family thing tomorrow AM and then join us for the ''feast'' later in the day. DGGD's mom must work tomorrow afternoon so we will send home to her a plate of food. Some of our guests from Thanksgiving will also join us for the snacks around noon and then the feast later in the day.
Gifts may be few but the fellowship and food will generously shared.

Along that line, may I share a thought with you all? As we sat in church for the morning service last Sunday for the Christmas program in which each Sunday School class or adult Bible study group was given the chance to participate, it occurred to me that all the presentations seemed to relate the stories and circumstances of the birth of Jesus--the How of Christmas.

My group of younger adults had not been able to find time to give thought or preparation to anything in order to share with the congregation of our small, country church. Very quietly, the thought occurred to me that we were missing the point of the WHY of Christmas. Then the text of John's Gospel (3:16-18) came through my mind. So I shared my thoughts on that passage as applied to the reason for the circumstances we were preparing to celebrate--aimed at the adults and young adults who were not regularly in services.

My thoughts must have struck a chord with several because they seemed glad to have the reminder of the reason for celebrating.

May your hearts be filled with love and peace. Good rest and pleasant dreams for the night.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is a huge relief to be putting things into the past- and as you say to have some word of him!
> Not sure how this will work out- a photo of him and me during my visit to Sydney, as you can see, outside the Assembly of God Church that he likes to go to. (bit noisy to my taste!)


WOW, what a handsome couple, :-D :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I was actually a bit apprehensive- knowing the probability was I would not much enjoy the experience!
> One actually needs to see all the photos to get an idea of what Fale is doing- but he is showing off a bit doing a Samoan Siva- dance.


Ok lovely costume the lady is wearing,


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Just popped in to say it's just gone midnight here, so Happy Christmas. Have finished knitting a penguin teasozy for SIL and wrapped it up. Collected every thing together to take to DDs and painted my nails. Am now off to bed. Night night everyone. xx


Night, sleep well, and Marry Christmas to you and your family.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Ah! Don't know Roadrunner and Wylie Coyote, but I am pretty sure I get the picture!


You were definitely a deprived child if you didn't get the Bugs Bunny & Road Runner Cartoons! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

The turkey is deboned and the "remains" are cooking down for stock. Whew, I'm tired but it is delicious and will be lovely tomorrow as well! DD is making a recipe she found, and it sounds really good. Our guest will likely arrive around 5 pm so we'll have a quiet day until then. 

All the presents are wrapped and I will have my customary egg nog in a bit.  Christmas hugs to all!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> What a spread and they all look delicious. Well done Ashlei (and Nana Caren!) :thumbup: :thumbup:


Looking good, lots of work.

Kate, it sure sounds like you will have a wild houseful when all those little cousins get together. I'm sure it is somethng they will remember with good memories when they get older. I remember Christmas gatherings like that.
I'm with you about the whiskey, couldn't gag it down, I'm not much of a drinker, like the odd glass of fizzy sweet wine, Baby Duck, the family tease me it's like pop & I like Carolans, similar to Baileys but we think even better.

I have my layered salad made, veggie tray done & made a chocolate cheesecake for those who don't like carrot pudding. Ready for a rest now, having a quiet evening, everyone coming about noon tomorrow.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you we only got half of what we had planned on making done. Been a long week and not much energy. Since I have read her the comments she is has a skip in her step and a smile on her face.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Did some house cleaning today and laundry. All the dishes are washed and put away. Laundry is folded and put away. Fresh bedding and Greg and I have made some fresh loaves of bread for tomorrow morning.
> 
> Have made regular white, raisin bread and there is some banana bread baking in the machine right now.
> 
> This is the tree already and Santa has yet to come.


Looks like lots under your tree. My grandson was concerned last night that I had too many presents under my tree, there was no room left for Santa to bring more. I still have to do buns in the morning but most every thing else is done.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Julie I love that photo of you and Fale. You both look so happy.


 :thumbup: Great photo, glad you have had news & can get on with a nice Christmas celebration.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> Happy Christmas Everybody, have a wonderful time and don't forget to eat too much !!!
> 
> Tessa


Merry Christmas to you and your's, have an amazing day. Take care.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

jknappva said:


> You're right, Julie...West Virginia (WV) didn't want to secede from the USA at the beginning of the War Between the States (the Civil War) so they 'seceded' from the rest of Virginia (VA)! LOL! Yes, there's North Carolina (NC) and South Carolina (SC) North Dakota (ND) and South Dakota(SD). and you're right, Maine is ME and Delaware is DE. I have to stop and think myself about Alaska (AK), Arkansas (AR) and Arizona (AZ), It can be confusing.
> Enjoy your party!! And a very Merry Christmas!!
> JuneK


Well, once again I have learned something on KP, didn't know why there were 2 Virginias. I live much closer than Julie & still have trouble with your state abreviations. I have a pretty good idea of where each state is but still think Arkansas when I see AK.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Wish I was at your house so I could sample Ashlei's wonderful baking!! She's going to be as talented at cooking as her Nana!
> Merry Christmas, Ashlei!
> Junek


She has done a very good job, they have been sampled and passed the test. :thumbup: :thumbup: Her mum is avery good cook as well, except for cakes. That is Elishia's department. 
Merry Christmas to you too.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> I'm just settling down to sleep, I've done too much today & have a prize back-ache which is making me fidgety. Poor Julian isn't getting any peace either. Goodnight Julie, goodnight everybody, (sound like the Waltons, don't I?)
> 
> Tessa


Sorry to hear you have a back-ache, I do hope it stops soon and gives you some peace. I imagine Julian wont be getting much rest either. Good night Tessa and Julian. 
Healing hugs for you dear lady


----------



## Silverowl (Sep 6, 2011)

To all my KTP sisters and Sam, I hope you all have a wonderful holiday. Hugs to you all.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

We went to a Christmas party on Sat. Night, I was visiting with one of my old teachers who is still teaching when called. She was telling me they have problems with kids showing up at school with no hats or mitts. I was gifted a huge ball of OMG, acrylic so Havng no specific use for it have decided to do some hats & mitts & send them to the school. I bought one of those round looms last winter & had yet to try it so am doing the hats on that. They work up quite fast so I should be able to do a few before school starts again.
Caren, I thought you were supposed to be taking it easy? By the looks of all the baking you have had a busy day.
Well, hope all have a great Christmas.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> The turkey is deboned and the "remains" are cooking down for stock. Whew, I'm tired but it is delicious and will be lovely tomorrow as well! DD is making a recipe she found, and it sounds really good. Our guest will likely arrive around 5 pm so we'll have a quiet day until then.
> 
> All the presents are wrapped and I will have my customary egg nog in a bit.  Christmas hugs to all!


Wish I had of thought of cooking the turkey today, would have been easier for tomorrow.

Merry Christmas and hugs to you .


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> The turkey is deboned and the "remains" are cooking down for stock. Whew, I'm tired but it is delicious and will be lovely tomorrow as well! DD is making a recipe she found, and it sounds really good. Our guest will likely arrive around 5 pm so we'll have a quiet day until then.
> 
> All the presents are wrapped and I will have my customary egg nog in a bit.  Christmas hugs to all!


Good job! Enjoy the nog!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Silverowl said:


> To all my KTP sisters and Sam, I hope you all have a wonderful holiday. Hugs to you all.


Hope you have wonderful holidays as well. Nice to see on. :-D :-D what are you doing up so late young lady? 
Hugs back to you :thumbup:


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

Hi everyone, I am sorry I have not been posting lately but I have been trying to keep up to speed on most of the happenings in here. Thanks Julie for keeping me up to date on things I missed. So glad u r out of hospital sam and feeling better. Life has a habit of making itself felt so that sometimes we have to miss doing things we enjoy for awhile such as keeping active here. I want to wish everyone a very happy Christmas and hope the new year brings everyone the health and happiness they all need. I hope to join in again after the new year on a more regular basis but rest assured even when I am not posting you are all in my thoughts and prayers always. Lyn 
(((((((((((((((hugs to all))))))))) xx


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We went to a Christmas party on Sat. Night, I was visiting with one of my old teachers who is still teaching when called. She was telling me they have problems with kids showing up at school with no hats or mitts. I was gifted a huge ball of OMG, acrylic so Havng no specific use for it have decided to do some hats & mitts & send them to the school. I bought one of those round looms last winter & had yet to try it so am doing the hats on that. They work up quite fast so I should be able to do a few before school starts again.
> Caren, I thought you were supposed to be taking it easy? By the looks of all the baking you have had a busy day.
> Well, hope all have a great Christmas.


I am I had Ashlei and DJ helping me, Mostly Ahslei. I didn't do much of it at all. I am taking it easy I have a friend that checks up on me, even asks the kids if I am behaving. Normally it would have only taken me a couple hours, took us all afternoon. but they enjoyed it very much. 
Have a wonderful Christmas too.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

A very merry to you Lyn!


melyn said:


> Hi everyone, I am sorry I have not been posting lately but I have been trying to keep up to speed on most of the happenings in here. Thanks Julie for keeping me up to date on things I missed. So glad u r out of hospital sam and feeling better. Life has a habit of making itself felt so that sometimes we have to miss doing things we enjoy for awhile such as keeping active here. I want to wish everyone a very happy Christmas and hope the new year brings everyone the health and happiness they all need. I hope to join in again after the new year on a more regular basis but rest assured even when I am not posting you are all in my thoughts and prayers always. Lyn
> (((((((((((((((hugs to all))))))))) xx


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

melyn said:



> Hi everyone, I am sorry I have not been posting lately but I have been trying to keep up to speed on most of the happenings in here. Thanks Julie for keeping me up to date on things I missed. So glad u r out of hospital sam and feeling better. Life has a habit of making itself felt so that sometimes we have to miss doing things we enjoy for awhile such as keeping active here. I want to wish everyone a very happy Christmas and hope the new year brings everyone the health and happiness they all need. I hope to join in again after the new year on a more regular basis but rest assured even when I am not posting you are all in my thoughts and prayers always. Lyn
> (((((((((((((((hugs to all))))))))) xx


I t is good to hear form you :thumbup: Life does have a way of getting in the way at times. ((((((HUGS)))))) back to you was telling my friend Amy I had not seen you posting in a while. Hope you Christmas is Happy and the New Year brings you joy.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

The hats and mitts will be so appreciated... Can you imagine not having them with your temps?? Makes me shiver!


Bonnie7591 said:


> We went to a Christmas party on Sat. Night, I was visiting with one of my old teachers who is still teaching when called. She was telling me they have problems with kids showing up at school with no hats or mitts. I was gifted a huge ball of OMG, acrylic so Havng no specific use for it have decided to do some hats & mitts & send them to the school. I bought one of those round looms last winter & had yet to try it so am doing the hats on that. They work up quite fast so I should be able to do a few before school starts again.
> Caren, I thought you were supposed to be taking it easy? By the looks of all the baking you have had a busy day.
> Well, hope all have a great Christmas.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Ok I'm off to bed been a long day and tomorrow promises to be even longer. 

Found this on the net and thought it was fitting for this group. 

MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL AND TO ALL A GOOD NIGHT!!!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Wish I had of thought of cooking the turkey today, would have been easier for tomorrow.
> 
> Merry Christmas and hugs to you .


This is the first time I have done it ahead of time--may make it a new practice in years to come! I do think dividing the work has made it a bit easier. Waiting on the broth to cool so I can skim off the fat and put it in the jars. Some will go in the stuffing and some will make a lovely soup in a couple of days.

I'm not knitting today--actually reading a real book for a change! 

The kitty tangled up looks familiar, too. LOL


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

I walked into my living room with an armload of presents and who should be there, fiddling with gifts under the tree. Jolly old St.Nicholas staring at me.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Silverowl said:


> To all my KTP sisters and Sam, I hope you all have a wonderful holiday. Hugs to you all.


Right back at you


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Ok I'm off to bed been a long day and tomorrow promises to be even longer.
> 
> Found this on the net and thought it was fitting for this group.
> 
> MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL AND TO ALL A GOOD NIGHT!!!


Ditto, lovely cards :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> I walked into my living room with an armload of presents and who should be there, fiddling with gifts under the tree. Jolly old St.Nicholas staring at me.


 :shock:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :-D :-D 

I told the children I had connections. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :-D :-D
> 
> I told the children I had connections. :thumbup: :thumbup:


 :thumbup:


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Well, I think I'm as ready as I will ever be. We are not sure who's coming tomorrow it could be 3 or 14 but all the food will keep for several days so it's ok.
I've been fighting sleepiness all day and I'm about to give in. Good night all and have a good rest and Christmas nittergma


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

What a day it has been. Sleepy heads had to be woken so everyone could open presents. Wonderful noisy chaos for over an hour while 8 kids and 6 adults opened a large pile of gifts. 3 still to come as they were left at home.

Enjoying nice easterly breeze watching the incoming tide and relaxing. Will be a big dinner tonight instead of lunch.

I hope everyone is having or will have a great relaxing day with family and friends.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

NanaCaren said:


> I walked into my living room with an armload of presents and who should be there, fiddling with gifts under the tree. Jolly old St.Nicholas staring at me.


That will teach you to not mess with his joy of giving. I delivered a big bag of unwrapped gifts to a family of five children today. I just put everything for the family in a big felt gift bag. I have done this for this family for several years now. I like to help out some of the larger families from our church as I know it is not easy on them. I just shop clearances and awesome sales during the year so that I can bring smiles to these children's faces. I know the family will be happy. They are even getting some of Matthew's cards. They will be happy to receive them.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

NanaCaren said:


> Ok I'm off to bed been a long day and tomorrow promises to be even longer.
> 
> Found this on the net and thought it was fitting for this group.
> 
> MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL AND TO ALL A GOOD NIGHT!!!


I love the pictures. When I dropped off a bag of gifts to a family today they told me they had a cat that found some yarn and started eating it and there was nothing the vet could do for the cat. At least this cat made a sweater out of the yarn instead of eating it for the fiber!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Today is my 1st day off for the month. I have been doing laundry and knitting. I had to finish a Christmas stocking for a little girl at our church. Finally finished it this evening and left it at the family's home so it would be there when they got home. Very busy month. Finally got out Christmas decorations today and still need to wrap gifts so I am back to working at that now. Take care and I wish each and everyone here a very Merry Christmas.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Haven't been online most of the day; busy running around last minute stuff and baking. I'm catching up now on KTP and just wanted to be sure and wish you all the merriest of Christmases ever. May the new year coming be filled with joy, happiness, health and of course lots of yarn and projects!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

ChrisEl said:


> I love these old-fashioned cards! We have a pickle on our tree (a glass ornament). It was not traditional in our family, but I decided to start a new tradition a few years ago. I love the ornaments with history or stories connected to them. Our tree topper is an angel which was a package decoration from a gift DH gave me before we were married; there are ornaments DD made as a child, and ones in memory of each of the dogs; and I especially cherish the little red stockings my late DM knit. All remind me of past and present joys and blessings.
> Wishing all a very happy Christmas!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> For real! Sister also asked when I gave her the sock I knit her..."Oh these are nice; how long did it take? An hour or two?" Clueless, totally clueless.


 :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> My Christmas card for all of you -- Have a wonderful day everyone!


Beautiful!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> At three 15 p.m., Luke will not yet be fully aware I suspect of the delights of Santa- next year he will have greater memory of what Christmas brings. I know my two are hyped up! But Bronwen sensibly defuses the situation by allowing one present to be opened on Christmas Eve. For them it is a celebration any way because they always go out for lunch- being their Wedding Anniversary.
> Edit: dress designed, sewn and beaded by B. including the veil, also made the brides' maids and flower girl's dresses, and Peter's waistcoat.


That's gorgeous!!! And a very beautiful bride.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Lovely cards, Kaye. Praying David will have a safe, quick trip and will be home safely with you for Christmas Eve and the big day!
> JuneK


Thank you, he was home by 10am fed breakfast by 11am and we ran out the door a few minutes after 11am. lol A well oiled machine, NOT. lolololol... Just got lucky it all timed out well. :XD:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> The hats and mitts will be so appreciated... Can you imagine not having them with your temps?? Makes me shiver!


That's exactly what I thought. I can't believe people send their kids out like that.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> mmmmmm! Still knitting I guess!?


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Always.


----------



## grandma sherry (Oct 30, 2012)

Have been very busy during this festive season, am only on page 25 of this tea party, but did finish last week's. Prayers for all those in need. Sam, take care of yourself. Safe journeys for those travelling, and warmth to those having troubles related to the storms. Merry Christmas and a Happy, Healthy New Year to all the tea party family!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> I'm just settling down to sleep, I've done too much today & have a prize back-ache which is making me fidgety. Poor Julian isn't getting any peace either. Goodnight Julie, goodnight everybody, (sound like the Waltons, don't I?)
> 
> Tessa


And hopefully you are sleeping now- it is 4. 38 in Britain- in the morning, as I type!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Are you doing a workshop on the guernsey?


I am due to teach a workshop on the guernsey late April- May.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

martina said:


> Many pages behind I would like to wish you all a Very Merry Christmas. I arrived here at my son's finally about 12.30 this morning. I should have arrived 4and a half hours earlier and had the nightmare journey from h----! But I am here now and relaxing and being cared for, including Mike picking us up from the local station at 12 midnight and cooking a light meal for us. People all being kind . Take care all. M


Oh wonderful that you made it to London, was afraid you might get turned around after waiting several hours and sent on back home. Have a fantastic time and relax and just enjoy. Hugs


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jheiens said:


> From NE Ohio: We are safe and relatively warm. Temp of 64F on Sunday (a new record) to a high of 40F on Monday and the down to the low '20s today. Snow fell all day but scarcely measurable at all. Tomorrow is supposed to be clear, but who knows?
> 
> Not everything got done today, BUT the potato chowder was delicious and is all gone now. I made 2 gallons of it, thick and creamy, and they ate it all. Eight people-7 adult appetites-and there was not enough for 2 bowls around the table!!
> 
> ...


I had to look up the reference, but I see what you mean. 
It is amazing how far a potato chowder can stretch simple ingredients. Glad there was enough- almost loaves and fishes!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> WOW, what a handsome couple, :-D :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thank you Patches!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> Ok lovely costume the lady is wearing,


The dresses the Samoan women wear are often quite stunning- especially as so many do put on drastic amounts of weight.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> You were definitely a deprived child if you didn't get the Bugs Bunny & Road Runner Cartoons! :lol: :lol:


Mum forbad comics actually, so I did not see many at all.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, once again I have learned something on KP, didn't know why there were 2 Virginias. I live much closer than Julie & still have trouble with your state abreviations. I have a pretty good idea of where each state is but still think Arkansas when I see AK.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am rather proud of what Bronwen is achieving! I do point people to her facebook page - under 'BK Crafts and Keystones'- and from there one can find her blog.
> I know she can't trace exactly who has 'hit' it- but she says a lot are coming in from America- hopefully from my advertising!
> 
> Glad you are experiencing slightly better weather! (or is it just bringing more problems?)


Love her mosaic walkway, that is so creative.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Silverowl said:


> To all my KTP sisters and Sam, I hope you all have a wonderful holiday. Hugs to you all.


Thanks Silverowl, are you managing to keep up with us- or are you falling behind!? How are you both keeping?


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Merry Christmas to all. Know I am a bit late for some so I hope your day was great! Breakfast with the whole bunch in the morning then relaxing the rest of the day. 

Kathy


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Merry Christmas Kathy!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

How was your dinner Julie?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

melyn said:


> Hi everyone, I am sorry I have not been posting lately but I have been trying to keep up to speed on most of the happenings in here. Thanks Julie for keeping me up to date on things I missed. So glad u r out of hospital sam and feeling better. Life has a habit of making itself felt so that sometimes we have to miss doing things we enjoy for awhile such as keeping active here. I want to wish everyone a very happy Christmas and hope the new year brings everyone the health and happiness they all need. I hope to join in again after the new year on a more regular basis but rest assured even when I am not posting you are all in my thoughts and prayers always. Lyn
> (((((((((((((((hugs to all))))))))) xx


so good to hear from you Lyn! Hugs to you! (((((((Lyn)))))))


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I walked into my living room with an armload of presents and who should be there, fiddling with gifts under the tree. Jolly old St.Nicholas staring at me.


 :wink: :lol: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That's gorgeous!!! And a very beautiful bride.


I think she looked so lovely. I love her bouquet, too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: Always.


Good on ya! re: Kaye's habit of knitting!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Love her mosaic walkway, that is so creative.


That one is very definitely a joint effort of husband and wife!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> How was your dinner Julie?


Really neat! Good food- too much dessert- Pavlova and cake left over. Geordie insisted I bring a plate home with me- so I have in effect had two meals! it is now 6-34 pm., and shortly I will watch the Queen's Message.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

When you think of the birth as the start of His reason for being and then his death so that we would live, it creates an entirely different framework worthy of discussion. Hope you and yours have a wonderful Christmas.



jheiens said:


> From NE Ohio: We are safe and relatively warm. Temp of 64F on Sunday (a new record) to a high of 40F on Monday and the down to the low '20s today. Snow fell all day but scarcely measurable at all. Tomorrow is supposed to be clear, but who knows?
> 
> Not everything got done today, BUT the potato chowder was delicious and is all gone now. I made 2 gallons of it, thick and creamy, and they ate it all. Eight people-7 adult appetites-and there was not enough for 2 bowls around the table!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I walked into my living room with an armload of presents and who should be there, fiddling with gifts under the tree. Jolly old St.Nicholas staring at me.


 :thumbup:


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Mum forbad comics actually, so I did not see many at all.


Wow, I thought cartoons were standard for most kids. Saturday morning Tom and Jerry, Road Runner, Speedy Gonzales and so on. Of course that meant afternoons outside unless it was pouring. Many a summers afternoons were spent running through the sprinkler.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :-D :-D
> 
> I told the children I had connections. :thumbup: :thumbup:


 :shock: I should say so!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I am I had Ashlei and DJ helping me, Mostly Ahslei. I didn't do much of it at all. I am taking it easy I have a friend that checks up on me, even asks the kids if I am behaving. Normally it would have only taken me a couple hours, took us all afternoon. but they enjoyed it very much.
> Have a wonderful Christmas too.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Ok I'm off to bed been a long day and tomorrow promises to be even longer.
> 
> Found this on the net and thought it was fitting for this group.
> 
> MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL AND TO ALL A GOOD NIGHT!!!


 :XD: 
Hugs back at yuh!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Merry Christmas everyone!!!!! Hope everyone has the best Christmas ever!! Hugs to all!!!!


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

Lovely picture, Julie. You are a good looking couple.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Wow, I thought cartoons were standard for most kids. Saturday morning Tom and Jerry, Road Runner, Speedy Gonzales and so on. Of course that meant afternoons outside unless it was pouring. Many a summers afternoons were spent running through the sprinkler.


I am not exactly sure of her reasons- just that they were forbidden- something to do with learning the 'correct' language I think it may have been. I never knew about cartoons and comics until Rotorua, when I would have been 11.
We also played games under or through the garden sprinkler- by then we had the run of 20 acres- not quite as large as NanaCaren's farm- but considerable freedom.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Lovely picture, Julie. You are a good looking couple.


Thank you Railyn- naturally I guess, I think Fale is a fine looking man. It was more importantly his good nature that I fell in love with.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

9 am here on Christmas morning. DS has already sent us a video of Luke playing on his slide that he got from Santa! I hope everyone has a wonderful day....Merry Christmas!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> What a day it has been. Sleepy heads had to be woken so everyone could open presents. Wonderful noisy chaos for over an hour while 8 kids and 6 adults opened a large pile of gifts. 3 still to come as they were left at home.
> 
> Enjoying nice easterly breeze watching the incoming tide and relaxing. Will be a big dinner tonight instead of lunch.
> 
> I hope everyone is having or will have a great relaxing day with family and friends.


Sounds as if your house was full fun. An evening meal sounds less stressful than a lunch.

Hope your day was as wonderful.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> 9 am here on Christmas morning. DS has already sent us a video of Luke playing on his slide that he got from Santa! I hope everyone has a wonderful day....Merry Christmas!


Happy Christmas! Has the weather settled down at all?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Sounds as if your house was full fun. An evening meal sounds less stressful than a lunch.
> 
> Hope your day was as wonderful.


Happy Christmas to you and all your family, Caren!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> I love the pictures. When I dropped off a bag of gifts to a family today they told me they had a cat that found some yarn and started eating it and there was nothing the vet could do for the cat. At least this cat made a sweater out of the yarn instead of eating it for the fiber!


It is sad when the animals get the yarn and eat it. I have been lucky Luna just chews it and doesn't eat it.

Have a Merry Christmas !!!!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Happy Christmas! Has the weather settled down at all?


Yes a lot less windy. Did you see the video of Luke I added to my last post?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Yes a lot less windy. Did you see the video of Luke I added to my last post?


I have downloaded it but it seems to be buried under all the open windows- I could hear it but not see it!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Yes a lot less windy. Did you see the video of Luke I added to my last post?


Yes I found it as I had suspected when I got back to my 'wallpaper'! It came up side ways- but I just looked at it side ways!!!!!!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Happy Christmas to you and all your family, Caren!


Thank you  I hope our Christmas was good, Haven't caught up yet.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Good early morning from Great Bend where it is -20c/ -4f. It got a bit chilly over night. 

Just dropping in real quick to post coffee before the troops get up. 

Healing energy and warming hugs to all. Happy Holidays stay safe and warm/ cool.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you  I hope our Christmas was good, Haven't caught up yet.


I have had a lovely day! the Hangi was really good- spoke with some of the family I knew- and some I met for the first time. We are at that short space of time where you and I are in the same day!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good early morning from Great Bend where it is -20c/ -4f. It got a bit chilly over night.
> 
> Just dropping in real quick to post coffee before the troops get up.
> 
> Healing energy and warming hugs to all. Happy Holidays stay safe and warm/ cool.


That is a beautiful mug cosy!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> 9 am here on Christmas morning. DS has already sent us a video of Luke playing on his slide that he got from Santa! I hope everyone has a wonderful day....Merry Christmas!


04:21 here there is just starting to be movement from the teens. Not a peep from DJ yet. 
Luke looks as if he is having fun. Hope your day is wonderful and have a merry Christmas!!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have had a lovely day! the Hangi was really good- spoke with some of the family I knew- and some I met for the first time. We are at that short space of time where you and I are in the same day!


Yes it doesn't happen often, was not sure it we were or not. Glad to hear you have had a good day. I am getting in my quiet time enjoying it before the house is awake.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Yes it doesn't happen often, was not sure it we were or not. Glad to hear you have had a good day. I am getting in my quiet time enjoying it before the house is awake.


This is a time when I am asleep, often. How are your trees? Is the damage really extensive?


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> I'm just settling down to sleep, I've done too much today & have a prize back-ache which is making me fidgety. Poor Julian isn't getting any peace either. Goodnight Julie, goodnight everybody, (sound like the Waltons, don't I?)
> 
> Tessa


Hope your back improves. Merry Christmas!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Silverowl said:


> To all my KTP sisters and Sam, I hope you all have a wonderful holiday. Hugs to you all.


The same to you! I hope you have a nice day.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

melyn said:


> Hi everyone, I am sorry I have not been posting lately but I have been trying to keep up to speed on most of the happenings in here. Thanks Julie for keeping me up to date on things I missed. So glad u r out of hospital sam and feeling better. Life has a habit of making itself felt so that sometimes we have to miss doing things we enjoy for awhile such as keeping active here. I want to wish everyone a very happy Christmas and hope the new year brings everyone the health and happiness they all need. I hope to join in again after the new year on a more regular basis but rest assured even when I am not posting you are all in my thoughts and prayers always. Lyn
> (((((((((((((((hugs to all))))))))) xx


Lovely to see you back Lyn, and I hope you have a lovely Christmas!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

pacer said:


> That will teach you to not mess with his joy of giving. I delivered a big bag of unwrapped gifts to a family of five children today. I just put everything for the family in a big felt gift bag. I have done this for this family for several years now. I like to help out some of the larger families from our church as I know it is not easy on them. I just shop clearances and awesome sales during the year so that I can bring smiles to these children's faces. I know the family will be happy. They are even getting some of Matthew's cards. They will be happy to receive them.


The real meaning of Christmas...good on you! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> This is a time when I am asleep, often. How are your trees? Is the damage really extensive?


The damage it horrible to me, but not as bad as some folks. I am thinking my sister must have lost an awful lot of her maple sugar trees. My friend lost several of the larger trees in her yard. I am thankful both my barn and garage have survived as there are a lot of tree surrounding them. I have yet to get out to see the full extent but can see from the widows there will be lots of wood for the pool side grill and campfires.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Lovely picture, Julie. You are a good looking couple.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> The damage it horrible to me, but not as bad as some folks. I am thinking my sister must have lost an awful lot of her maple sugar trees. My friend lost several of the larger trees in her yard. I am thankful both my barn and garage have survived as there are a lot of tree surrounding them. I have yet to get out to see the full extent but can see from the widows there will be lots of wood for the pool side grill and campfires.


That is putting the positive spin on it! It is hard when you nurture things - to have nature wreak havoc- But I guess that is the sort of thing one comes to accept. Like we get lots of floods- occasionally volcanoes erupt, people walk into boiling mud pools and die- That happens every so often. 
Any way don't think of that today, Julie- this is a Happy Day! a once a year celebration!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from sunny Surrey, bit colder today but it is dry at the moment.

I would like to wish a Happy Christmas to those who celebrate it and Seasons Greeetings to everyone.

Off to DDs for the day, hope you are all safe and warm. (except Australia and New Zealand where I hope the temperature is just right)

Christmas Day photos.....


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, bit colder today but it is dry at the moment.
> 
> I would like to wish a Happy Christmas to those who celebrate it and Seasons Greeetings to everyone.
> 
> ...


oooooh that looks scrumptious! And the trees are now so bare!
40 minutes left of Christmas! So nearly Boxing Day!
I do hope you have a lovely time- I think you said you are driving to see DD.


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have had a lovely day! the Hangi was really good- spoke with some of the family I knew- and some I met for the first time. We are at that short space of time where you and I are in the same day!


Had to google hangi - but it sounds really good...
Do they still make it the traditional way somewhere?
I think I would like to see and taste it... Wish I could..

Reminds me of a traditional way of preparing lamb here - I really dislike the smell of anything sheep-connected (except life sheep, they are nice), so haven't actually ever tried any... well, I haven't seen anyone make it either. It's something that is traditionally done, but so few would have the nerve, strength or skills to do it now.

It had been, alas, the usual fate of one of twins-lambs, traditionally. So it's a very young animal, maybe weeks or something.

So they skin it, take out the inner... things, stuff it with... stuffing, I don't know, herbs and stuff, rise, mushrooms, onions, apples, the organs (cut to small pieces) and all pre-fried, meanwhile - before they even sloter (misspelled) it - they dig a deep hole and put wood in it and set fire in it, really big fire that they would be feeding for at least 12 hours. Than they put the lamb back in it's skin, but turned incide-out and sew it. Take out mot of the the life coals and ashes, leaving enough space for the lamb and more - to be covered, put ashes on the life coals, the lamb in the hole, more ashes to cover it, more life coals, and a lot of dirt - on top of all - and go to bad. I don't know for how long it should be left there - till next lunch or diner? How do they know it's not over or under cooked? Don't know. Haven't heard of anyone having it wrong - but as I said, I've only heard of so very few people doing it nowadays, mostly old, alas, and I've only personally known one who had ever done it - but he was a real food-lover.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

He loves it---Have a wonderful Christmas. The kids were wary of Santa last night, but then warmed up to him and were his helpers by the end of the gift giving. We have some great shots on DH's camera so will load them later and share them if allowed....the kids were all dressed up!



KateB said:


> 9 am here on Christmas morning. DS has already sent us a video of Luke playing on his slide that he got from Santa! I hope everyone has a wonderful day....Merry Christmas!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :-D :-D
> 
> I told the children I had connections. :thumbup: :thumbup:


LOL LOL and so you do. :lol:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Wonderful breakfast....I have to tell you it feels very weird to be the only one up on Christmas a.m. DS and family decided to stay at DD's since sick DD is here. Don't want to expose DDIL due in 3 weeks and little DGD. They'll keep their distance when here later and I think DD will be in bed most of the day. She's on antibiotics for sinus infection so hope she starts feeling better today. I don't think she's contagious -- but better safe than sorry.

We enjoyed ourselves thoroughly last night. DD's boyfriend is very nice and his interaction with DGS is very good.



NanaCaren said:


> Good early morning from Great Bend where it is -20c/ -4f. It got a bit chilly over night.
> 
> Just dropping in real quick to post coffee before the troops get up.
> 
> Healing energy and warming hugs to all. Happy Holidays stay safe and warm/ cool.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

MARRY Christmas  
Pray all have a blessed Christmas, Hope Santa was good to you too.

My DS and family is here and we are going to my DD's home. So let joy be the word for today. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Glad to hear you had a great day and that you got an update at least on Fale. I hope he's well enough to travel as I'm sure he will enjoy that. So they're having to pay for doctors' visits -- does that mean that he's not covered at all by any medical program?



Lurker 2 said:


> I have had a lovely day! the Hangi was really good- spoke with some of the family I knew- and some I met for the first time. We are at that short space of time where you and I are in the same day!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Glad to hear you had a great day and that you got an update at least on Fale. I hope he's well enough to travel as I'm sure he will enjoy that. So they're having to pay for doctors' visits -- does that mean that he's not covered at all by any medical program?



Lurker 2 said:


> I have had a lovely day! the Hangi was really good- spoke with some of the family I knew- and some I met for the first time. We are at that short space of time where you and I are in the same day!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

They look wonderful!! Merry Christmas and Seasons Greetings.



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, bit colder today but it is dry at the moment.
> 
> I would like to wish a Happy Christmas to those who celebrate it and Seasons Greeetings to everyone.
> 
> ...


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> And hopefully you are sleeping now- it is 4. 38 in Britain- in the morning, as I type!


It's 7:12am here, lovely avatar. And a blessed merry Christmas to you.
SIS :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Silverowl (Sep 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Silverowl, are you managing to keep up with us- or are you falling behind!? How are you both keeping?


Paul and I are both well thanks, but have to say that both his parents are not so good. We were there yesterday and I dropped off their Christmas lunch, so we can have today to ourselves. That sounds selfish but when we are there virtually every day with something or other I said we wherehaving today to ourselves.

I do try to keep up with everyones goings on.

Hugs

Sue.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

kehinkle said:


> Merry Christmas to all. Know I am a bit late for some so I hope your day was great! Breakfast with the whole bunch in the morning then relaxing the rest of the day.
> 
> Kathy


Enjoy Kathy, you really deserve it. Merry Christmas to you too. Blessing for you and your family. Sister


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Merry Christmas everyone!!!!! Hope everyone has the best Christmas ever!! Hugs to all!!!!


The same to you. Sis. :lol: blessings and joy to you and your family.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

KateB said:


> 9 am here on Christmas morning. DS has already sent us a video of Luke playing on his slide that he got from Santa! I hope everyone has a wonderful day....Merry Christmas!


LOL lol, Merry Christmas to you and yours. Sis. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Good early morning from Great Bend where it is -20c/ -4f. It got a bit chilly over night.
> 
> Just dropping in real quick to post coffee before the troops get up.
> 
> Healing energy and warming hugs to all. Happy Holidays stay safe and warm/ cool.


 :lol: Christmas breakfast is perfect, enjoy your day. :lol:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, bit colder today but it is dry at the moment.
> 
> I would like to wish a Happy Christmas to those who celebrate it and Seasons Greeetings to everyone.
> 
> ...


Merry Christmas to you and yours, cakes are wonderful, blessing and joy to you and your family, SIs. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> When you think of the birth as the start of His reason for being and then his death so that we would live, it creates an entirely different framework worthy of discussion. Hope you and yours have a wonderful Christmas.


Thank you, Jeanette, and a wonderful Christmas to you and yours
May the New Year bring god health and many blessings to you.

Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Well, today is clear as expected but the temp is now in the middle 'teens and quite cold at about 17F. We've not had weather this cold in over a week or more.

Ohio Joy


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Good morning and Merry Christmas everyone! I'm sorry to hear of you tree damage Caren. I know what you mean about firewood, as we have been through that in other years.
Julie, I'm glad your Christmas has gone well. Safe traveling for you all. nittergma


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Kati, that is a traditional meat preparation from many older, simpler cultures all around the world from Pacific Island nations to other, colder climates--as long as there were good woods from their trees for building such fires. Even peoples along the sea coasts who had sufficient fire wood did sea foods in a like manner.

Merry Christmas to your and your family and a very good new year. I'm happy to see you posting again.

Ohio Joy



HandyFamily said:


> Had to google hangi - but it sounds really good...
> Do they still make it the traditional way somewhere?
> I think I would like to see and taste it... Wish I could...
> 
> So they skin it, take out the inner... things, stuff it with... stuffing, I don't know, herbs and stuff, rise, mushrooms, onions, apples, the organs (cut to small pieces) and all pre-fried, meanwhile - before they even sloter (misspelled) it - they dig a deep hole and put wood in it and set fire in it, really big fire that they would be feeding for at least 12 hours. Than they put the lamb back in it's skin, but turned incide-out and sew it. Take out mot of the the life coals and ashes, leaving enough space for the lamb and more - to be covered, put ashes on the life coals, the lamb in the hole, more ashes to cover it, more life coals, and a lot of dirt - on top of all - and go to bad. I don't know for how long it should be left there - till next lunch or diner? How do they know it's not over or under cooked? Don't know. Haven't heard of anyone having it wrong - but as I said, I've only heard of so very few people doing it nowadays, mostly old, alas, and I've only personally known one who had ever done it - but he was a real food-lover.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Love the coffee Caren, I wonder if there is a pattern somewhere for the mug cozy, it's so pretty.


NanaCaren said:


> Good early morning from Great Bend where it is -20c/ -4f. It got a bit chilly over night.
> 
> Just dropping in real quick to post coffee before the troops get up.
> 
> Healing energy and warming hugs to all. Happy Holidays stay safe and warm/ cool.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> Had to google hangi - but it sounds really good...
> Do they still make it the traditional way somewhere?
> I think I would like to see and taste it... Wish I could..
> 
> ...


Traditionally Maori would have used pork- because Captain Cook brought pigs with him when he came on one of his three voyages here, so roughly from 1800 on Maori had pigs- which did go feral- but they had dogs to hunt with (there are now no surviving Maori dogs- only dog skin cloaks- when a favourite pet would be remembered by becoming a part of one's winter or ceremonial clothing- they were often black and white- not sure if they had tan colours- the cloaks are very rare- and often kept away from display in the Museums)
But many Maori continue the tradition by being dog lovers and owners, and keeping a pack of dogs known for their 'pig-hunting skills' and logically called 'pig dogs'. 
then they would have used potatoes also brought here by Captain Cook, and known as Riwai. The Kumara, or seet potato- which they have always had- they did survive the long canoe voyages to reach our islands, and a vegetarian Rat, which was eaten. this is known as the Kiore- not many survive- the Norwegian or Black Rat is more commonly seen- and very definitely not eaten!
Now-a-days Cabbage, Pumpkin- depending on what you can obtain, the Maori Kamo kamo is coming into season. Some will use mutton- but the pork is far more common, unless the family is involved in the Seventh Day Adventist Church, when they would definitely use the Mutton.
Hope that helps you understand, Kati!
Geordie's sisters were discussing how long you needed to leave the food cooking they reckoned only three hours- but I am sure with a larger Hangi Pit- you might need around 4 to 5 hours.

edit: the Wikipedia entry on the Hangi is most informative!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Glad to hear you had a great day and that you got an update at least on Fale. I hope he's well enough to travel as I'm sure he will enjoy that. So they're having to pay for doctors' visits -- does that mean that he's not covered at all by any medical program?


I think not. As a very new arrival in Australia, he has been subjected to a regular battery of medical examinations. what they are doing, by the sounds of it is listening to the Heart Specialist- I hope they are keeping his GTN Spray handy- because I know he gets Angina. And Fosamax for his osteo -porosis. When he was living with me he used to accuse me of trying to poison him, we had terrible struggles trying to get him to keep to the doctor's orders.
About the only thing he trusted was Tylenol I seem to remember you call it in the States.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> It's 7:12am here, lovely avatar. And a blessed merry Christmas to you.
> SIS :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


She is a very lovely child- and growing up so fast- 11 soon!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Silverowl said:


> Paul and I are both well thanks, but have to say that both his parents are not so good. We were there yesterday and I dropped off their Christmas lunch, so we can have today to ourselves. That sounds selfish but when we are there virtually every day with something or other I said we wherehaving today to ourselves.
> 
> I do try to keep up with everyones goings on.
> 
> ...


That is great- that you are managing to keep up with our chatter! I know how easy it is to fall behind. When I go on my now regular trips to Hamilton- there are inevitably pages and pages to catch up when I return!
Hugs for you, dear! {{{{{{{{{{{{Sue}}}}}}}}}}}}

and for what it is worth, another group hug

[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[all of us]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nittergma said:


> Good morning and Merry Christmas everyone! I'm sorry to hear of you tree damage Caren. I know what you mean about firewood, as we have been through that in other years.
> Julie, I'm glad your Christmas has gone well. Safe traveling for you all. nittergma


I do hope you are enjoying your Christmas Day! Here now we are three hours into Boxing Day!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Tylenol is widely used here...I prefer Aleve for my minor aches and pains.

Time to start breakfast; I hear stirring coming from upstairs and DS and other DD and families will be here soon to start the festivities.

[quote Lurker 2]I think not. As a very new arrival in Australia, he has been subjected to a regular battery of medical examinations. what they are doing, by the sounds of it is listening to the Heart Specialist- I hope they are keeping his GTN Spray handy- because I know he gets Angina. And Fosamax for his osteo -porosis. When he was living with me he used to accuse me of trying to poison him, we had terrible struggles trying to get him to keep to the doctor's orders.
About the only thing he trusted was Tylenol I seem to remember you call it in the States.[/quote]


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Tylenol is widely used here...I prefer Aleve for my minor aches and pains.
> 
> Time to start breakfast; I hear stirring coming from upstairs and DS and other DD and families will be here soon to start the festivities.


Don't know that one, Rookie!


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Gues what! I just got a hedgehog! It's not exactly clear he is a he, but until proven otherwise... we think of him as of a boy. David is with my mom, so he doesn't yet know he's got a hedgehog already, but we're keeping him a surprise yet... And he's a very sweet and social hedgie.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

nittergma said:


> Love the coffee Caren, I wonder if there is a pattern somewhere for the mug cozy, it's so pretty.


I am looking to see if I can find one and if not I will put my head together with my sis and figure it out.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> Gues what! I just got a hedgehog! It's not exactly clear he is a he, but until proven otherwise... we think of him as of a boy. David is with my mom, so he doesn't yet know he's got a hedgehog already, but we're keeping him a surprise yet... And he's a very sweet and social hedgie.


I remember you saying you were thinking of a hedgehog for a pet! Hope young David loves him!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Traditionally Maori would have used pork- because Captain Cook brought pigs with him when he came on one of his three voyages here, so roughly from 1800 on Maori had pigs- which did go feral- but they had dogs to hunt with (there are now no surviving Maori dogs- only dog skin cloaks- when a favourite pet would be remembered by becoming a part of one's winter or ceremonial clothing- they were often black and white- not sure if they had tan colours- the cloaks are very rare- and often kept away from display in the Museums)
> But many Maori continue the tradition by being dog lovers and owners, and keeping a pack of dogs known for their 'pig-hunting skills' and logically called 'pig dogs'.
> then they would have used potatoes also brought here by Captain Cook, and known as Riwai. The Kumara, or seet potato- which they have always had- they did survive the long canoe voyages to reach our islands, and a vegetarian Rat, which was eaten. this is known as the Kiore- not many survive- the Norwegian or Black Rat is more commonly seen- and very definitely not eaten!
> Now-a-days Cabbage, Pumpkin- depending on what you can obtain, the Maori Kamo kamo is coming into season. Some will use mutton- but the pork is far more common, unless the family is involved in the Seventh Day Adventist Church, when they would definitely use the Mutton.
> ...


If I remember correctly, the hungi they did for us when we were there- they heated up large stones until they were very hot -- and then put the pig, Kumera potatoes and If I remember correctly, they had other New Zealand vegetables. Covered them all with soil, (Julie - do they cover them with flax first? -- I seem to remember watching them prepare the hungi and flax was used as a cover somewhere while they were doing it. the fire department that Pat belonged to had two Maori and they were the ones who prepared and looked after the hungi. they cooked it for a long long time if I remember - darn it - neither Pat or I can remember what length of time. Am I incorrect about the big stones??

We ate it on the Beach with pipi's (little clam like shell fish - which we went out waist high on Stanmore Bay beach - and felt them with our toes and put them in the pails, brought them in and they cooked them on a barbque. It was the most different and wonderful Christmas day.

So different that Canadian Christmas. memories


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Shirley here : We had such a wonderful Christmas celebration at our son's last night. We had a wonderful meal, our whole family and gayle's family were there. Lots of wonderfully interesting small gifts (as I mentioned before - we give to Charity rather than buy big gifts.) However- my son and his family and our daughter - went together and bought us a Keureg coffee maker where you make one cup at a time - with lots and lots of little coffee's, Tim Hortons which is Pat's favorite -- we were overwhelmed. It was one of the nicest Christmas get together's we have had for years. 

The last four Christmases were sad for us all, but the atmosphere this time was loving and full of Christmas spirit. I just made us our first cup of coffee and it will be so nice to 'brew' a cup when we want one rather than have to make a whole pot. 

It was very slippery out and as they live on a side road, it was very snowy and hard to park as when they cleaned the road 3 or 4 days ago - they piled the snow up against the sidewalks and any cars that were there (really smart!). I heard on the Calgary news that this is the most snow we have had in over l00 years. It was actually very nice out - and the Christmas light were wonderful in this neighborhood. It sounds as if the snow fall is over what is usual for the whole winter - and it is really a winter wonderland out there.

I was tired when I got home -- Pat gave me a beautiful housecoat and I did very well. the family liked the knitted wear I made for them. 

Hayley is l0 years old on the 7th Jan. and is such a lovely, nice young lady. She was my 'elf' and handed out the presents we took there. She was preparing a plate for Santa when we left. I am not sure whether she completely goes along with Santa but is smart enough (as were my sister and I at that age) to not acknowledge the possisbility incase he doesn't come!

Lisa (my daughter) is buying a townhouse in Airdrie which is only l/2 and hour from us so that is great too. We don't know when we will all be together for Christmas - as flights are overbooked and so none of us will be able to travel standbye if the kids go out to Vancouver Island. They are talking about coming a week ahead before the rush and having Christmas at Lisa's however - one day at a time. 

This is by far the happiest and least sad Christmas I have had since our Rob passed away. Pat is in good health (a miracle) and I am feeling so much better-- thanks in many ways because of the support i have had here. 

I made a felted hat for Gayle's Mom- It was blue and fitted her perfectly. She put it on early in the evening and never took it off all evening. I was so glad as she is not really well and her face lit right up. She is going to tell her friends in the assisted care place where she lives that I designed it especially for her (which is true) but it made my evening to see her so happy with it. I make her something each year -- shawls, poncho, scarf set etc. but she is not getting out that much although still has doctor's visits etc. 

All in all an absolutely wonderful Christmas celebration for our family.

I hope all of you have a wonderful day today -- and that all your hopes come true for 2014. Love to each and every one of you! Shirley


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is a great video. He is really growing. I showed it to DH and said "here's our baby in Scotland". A real treat to watch.



KateB said:


> Yes a lot less windy. Did you see the video of Luke I added to my last post?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Lovely looking treats Purple. Merry Christmas to you and Mr. P.


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, bit colder today but it is dry at the moment.
> 
> I would like to wish a Happy Christmas to those who celebrate it and Seasons Greeetings to everyone.
> 
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good early morning from Great Bend where it is -20c/ -4f. It got a bit chilly over night.
> 
> Just dropping in real quick to post coffee before the troops get up.
> 
> Healing energy and warming hugs to all. Happy Holidays stay safe and warm/ cool.


Yum! I think I'm hungry now. I need to make one of those cup cozies, love it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

MERRY CHRISTMAS everyone!!!!!!!!
Hope its fabulous and filled with love and fun, hope and happiness, just a good day in general for everyone!!!!
{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{HUGS to you all}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Merry Christmas to everyone! Shirley so glad you are having a wonderful Christmas! That is great that Lisa is moving only 1/2 hour from you! 
{{{{{{{{HUGS to EVERYONE}}}}}}}


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

{{{{{{{{HUGS to EVERYONE}}}}}}} -Shirley


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, once again I have learned something on KP, didn't know why there were 2 Virginias. I live much closer than Julie & still have trouble with your state abreviations. I have a pretty good idea of where each state is but still think Arkansas when I see AK.


I have the same problem with AK and Arkansas and I live in the USA!!! LOL!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Ok I'm off to bed been a long day and tomorrow promises to be even longer.
> 
> Found this on the net and thought it was fitting for this group.
> 
> MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL AND TO ALL A GOOD NIGHT!!!


Merry Christmas, Caren, to you and all your 'crew'....Love the kitty sweater...and the huggy snowman. 
I know everyone is excited on this Christmas Day!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I walked into my living room with an armload of presents and who should be there, fiddling with gifts under the tree. Jolly old St.Nicholas staring at me.


Love it.....St. Nick got caught....why weren't you sleeping!?! LOL!
JK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

pacer said:


> That will teach you to not mess with his joy of giving. I delivered a big bag of unwrapped gifts to a family of five children today. I just put everything for the family in a big felt gift bag. I have done this for this family for several years now. I like to help out some of the larger families from our church as I know it is not easy on them. I just shop clearances and awesome sales during the year so that I can bring smiles to these children's faces. I know the family will be happy. They are even getting some of Matthew's cards. They will be happy to receive them.


God bless you for playing Santa for those families. You know they'll remember you for years to come!
Merry Christmas to your family and a special Merry Merry for Matthew!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Haven't been online most of the day; busy running around last minute stuff and baking. I'm catching up now on KTP and just wanted to be sure and wish you all the merriest of Christmases ever. May the new year coming be filled with joy, happiness, health and of course lots of yarn and projects!


Gwenie, I hope your day has been joyous!
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, he was home by 10am fed breakfast by 11am and we ran out the door a few minutes after 11am. lol A well oiled machine, NOT. lolololol... Just got lucky it all timed out well. :XD:


Fantastic!!! Sometimes all it takes is luck!!
Junek


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Yum! I think I'm hungry now. I need to make one of those cup cozies, love it.


I am getting hungry I have yet to eat only pick at things. I am going to look for the pattern or just wing it. The cozy will be my christmas jumper.  Might have to make a couple extras and send them to a few friends as well.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Really neat! Good food- too much dessert- Pavlova and cake left over. Geordie insisted I bring a plate home with me- so I have in effect had two meals! it is now 6-34 pm., and shortly I will watch the Queen's Message.


It sounds as if you had a wonderful dinner. I'm glad you enjoyed Christmas dinner with your friends. It's a little after 11 am on Christmas Day here and my daughter is 'fighting' with a gingerbread house (to be assembled)someone gifted her. She said she didn't realize how hard it was to put together. Have a feeling we'll be eating it before the day is over. 
Happy After Christmas Day, Julie!
JK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> It is sad when the animals get the yarn and eat it. I have been lucky Luna just chews it and doesn't eat it.
> 
> Have a Merry Christmas !!!!


I'm lucky that our two cats don't bother the yarn!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, bit colder today but it is dry at the moment.
> 
> I would like to wish a Happy Christmas to those who celebrate it and Seasons Greeetings to everyone.
> 
> ...


Your cakes look so delicious!!! The sunset was lovely.
Hope your family has had a wonderful Christmas as I'm sure the day is getting late for you and Mr.P!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Silverowl said:


> Paul and I are both well thanks, but have to say that both his parents are not so good. We were there yesterday and I dropped off their Christmas lunch, so we can have today to ourselves. That sounds selfish but when we are there virtually every day with something or other I said we wherehaving today to ourselves.
> 
> I do try to keep up with everyones goings on.
> 
> ...


I can understand completely! And I hope you and your DH are having/have had a wonderful day!
juneK


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> If I remember correctly, the hungi they did for us when we were there- they heated up large stones until they were very hot -- and then put the pig, Kumera potatoes and If I remember correctly, they had other New Zealand vegetables. Covered them all with soil, (Julie - do they cover them with flax first? -- I seem to remember watching them prepare the hungi and flax was used as a cover somewhere while they were doing it. the fire department that Pat belonged to had two Maori and they were the ones who prepared and looked after the hungi. they cooked it for a long long time if I remember - darn it - neither Pat or I can remember what length of time. Am I incorrect about the big stones??
> 
> We ate it on the Beach with pipi's (little clam like shell fish - which we went out waist high on Stanmore Bay beach - and felt them with our toes and put them in the pails, brought them in and they cooked them on a barbque. It was the most different and wonderful Christmas day.
> 
> So different that Canadian Christmas. memories


That is right Shirley- as I had described first time round on what ever page- they use stones- that have to be carefully selected for they can explode at the temperatures the initial fire reaches.
When the Hangi is first lit it contains the stones- and the fire wood- no food. The food is prepared these days usually in metal (wire) baskets. But where the flax comes in is now usually in the serve sized five cornered 'kono' which is quite quickly woven. It is rather a long time since I have actually witnessed the whole process- it is not impossible that there are regional differences- I was on 'Ngai Tahu' ['Kai Tahu'] soil, in Christchurch. Many of the workers were from 'Ngati Porou', in the Gisborne area- who are traditionally fierce sworn enemies of 'Ngapuhi' and 'Ngati Whatua', whose soil, you were on, Shirley up at Silverdale. I am sorry to say the traditional enmities can loom large, even today.
Another sad fact is that even the Pipi has been over-fished- the Toheroa which may still have been available when you were here, is a very rare delicacy these days- although some were for sale not so long ago- first time I have seen them for decades. there is also the Tuatua, But acknowledge being a bit out of touch with things Maori- I have after all been trying to be a good wife to a Samoan for 21 years!
Other items I can recall from very special 'Hangi' include seaweeds, watercress, smoked eel, a very rare white delicacy that completely fails me as to what it was- seen only at the feast for the opening of a Dining Hall at Te Whatu Manawa Maoritanga o Rehua Marae, in Christchurch, when I had the extreme mis-fortune of breaking a tapu set for Her Majesty Dame Te Ata i Rangi Kahu- I had tried to step as much as I could to the side- but being female it was a terrible thing to have done and set the whole ceremony back a hell of a long time- Uncle Joe told me himself of the disaster I had created [Hohua Tutengaehe] we became good friends shortly before he died- but I had wondered for years why he was so angry always when I was around.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Just a quick drop in to say Merry Christmas!!! Drinking coffee and planning our very quiet day- luv to all - I will be back later!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> It sounds as if you had a wonderful dinner. I'm glad you enjoyed Christmas dinner with your friends. It's a little after 11 am on Christmas Day here and my daughter is 'fighting' with a gingerbread house (to be assembled)someone gifted her. She said she didn't realize how hard it was to put together. Have a feeling we'll be eating it before the day is over.
> Happy After Christmas Day, Julie!
> JK


I think you may have been online about an hour ago, June! yes it is the 'after Christmas Day- that we know as Boxing Day! I have never tried making a ginger bread house- but can imagine one needs about 5 hands!
My Bronwen said for the first time in 14 years her pavlova was a bit of a failure- she had beaten it for the stipulated number of minutes in her recipe, but failed to check for the beaters 'standing up' in the froth of egg white- it was not absolute disaster- but spread badly and was rather flat, unlike her usual perfection. Fortunately she was feeding only her father and half-brother as guests this time- had it been a major gathering it might well have been worse.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Don't know that one, Rookie!


I'm sure someone has already answered this, Julie...but, if not, Aleve is the brand name of an NSAID, naproxen, is the generic. The ads claim that 2 of them will keep pain away for the day...220 mg each. Basically, they LIE!! I've taken them and the pain is NOT gone all day. It's over-the-counter...no script needed. My daughter takes prescription naproxen...not sure of the dosage. I can't take it as it messes with my stomach. 
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Designer1234 said:



> If I remember correctly, the hungi they did for us when we were there- they heated up large stones until they were very hot -- and then put the pig, Kumera potatoes and If I remember correctly, they had other New Zealand vegetables. Covered them all with soil, (Julie - do they cover them with flax first? -- I seem to remember watching them prepare the hungi and flax was used as a cover somewhere while they were doing it. the fire department that Pat belonged to had two Maori and they were the ones who prepared and looked after the hungi. they cooked it for a long long time if I remember - darn it - neither Pat or I can remember what length of time. Am I incorrect about the big stones??
> 
> We ate it on the Beach with pipi's (little clam like shell fish - which we went out waist high on Stanmore Bay beach - and felt them with our toes and put them in the pails, brought them in and they cooked them on a barbque. It was the most different and wonderful Christmas day.
> 
> So different that Canadian Christmas. memories


I hope you're having a wonderful Christmas Day, Shirley.
HUgs,
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

OOOPS Did it again! LOL!
JK


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays to everyone. I feel so lazy today as I am still in my pajamas. Gifts are opened and appreciated and DH has the ham cooking. Soon he and Matthew will prep potatoes. 

Purplefi-those cakes are awesome. We will have homemade apple pie made by my oldest DS and his friend. They also made popcorn balls which I sampled already. 

Caren...that cup cozy is beautiful. Let me know if you figure out that pattern.

Julie...so glad that you had a wonderful Christmas. It is so nice of Geordie's family to invite you to enjoy the day with them and send you home with leftovers as well.

So I woke up this morning and thought of the family opening the bag of treasures that I left for them and knowing everyone would treasure the gifts. I still have a bag to deliver to the other large family from our church, but they are out of town so they will get it a bit late. I know they will appreciate it as well. I love to see happy children. I also gave anonymously to another family at church who wanted warm winter clothing for their baby and toddler. I got the toddler two cute outfits and the baby a warm fleece outfit. I know they will appreciate that as well.

I am so blessed by my family as well. Matthew made me a yarn bowl with yarn slots that remind me of a cat's mouth. That yarn bowl will be used with a wound ball of linen that I bought for myself to make a dish cloth with. My DH got me the yarn shop for my Christmas village. That will be treasured for years to come. I received a memory foam for my chair that I sit on while using my computer as the hard chair gets to be a bit much sometimes. Many nice gifts were shared with each other. I love that the boys are old enough and thoughtful enough to do their own surprises for everyone as the pride in giving and receiving is so great in our home. Matthew got four new drawing books so don't know what we will see next. He seemed excited to see a chinchilla in one of the books. Maybe he will draw one. 

Popcorn Ball Recipes (These were soft but tasty. Ball sort of falls a part, but was held together with waxed paper.)

Fruity Candied Popcorn

12 cups popcorn (already popped)
6 TBS butter/margarine
3 cups miniature marshmallows
3 TBS strawberry flavored gelatine

Microwave butter until melted. Add marshmallows. Microwave for 1 minute. Stir until melted. Stir in gelatin. Pour over popcorn. Butter hands lightly. Then form into balls. 


Maple Popcorn Balls

1 cup maple syrup
1 TBS butter
1/4 cup water
1 cup chopped nuts (optional)
3 quarts popped corn

Boil syrup, butter, water to hard bail stage, 290 degrees. Pour quickly over combined popped corn and nuts. Stir until well coated. Shape quickly into balls for delicious party nibbling. NOTE: lightly butter your hands before shaping balls so you don't burn your hands.

I will try the maple ones later.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I'm sure someone has already answered this, Julie...but, if not, Aleve is the brand name of an NSAID, naproxen, is the generic. The ads claim that 2 of them will keep pain away for the day...220 mg each. Basically, they LIE!! I've taken them and the pain is NOT gone all day. It's over-the-counter...no script needed. My daughter takes prescription naproxen...not sure of the dosage. I can't take it as it messes with my stomach.
> JuneK


yes! we have advertisements for Naproxen and other painkillers with various odd names coming over on the TV. And no, I don't think anyone else answered! I am not allowed most of them because of being on the warfarin!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I think you may have been online about an hour ago, June! yes it is the 'after Christmas Day- that we know as Boxing Day! I have never tried making a ginger bread house- but can imagine one needs about 5 hands!
> My Bronwen said for the first time in 14 years her pavlova was a bit of a failure- she had beaten it for the stipulated number of minutes in her recipe, but failed to check for the beaters 'standing up' in the froth of egg white- it was not absolute disaster- but spread badly and was rather flat, unlike her usual perfection. Fortunately she was feeding only her father and half-brother as guests this time- had it been a major gathering it might well have been worse.


I wasn't sure if you and New Zealand and our Aussie friends recognized the day after as Boxing Day or if it was strictly Great Britain! Should have known better. I've been off and on a couple of times. But earlier I was checking email and never got to the Tea Party. I knew you'd be online but with Great Britain's Christmas Day winding down and most people here in the U.S. still celebrating, I wasn't sure if you'd be alone!! LOL!
I know Bronwen was disappointed since you say she's a perfectionist is all things. Be we're all human and have to expect those things to happen.
Hugs to you on your Boxing Day.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> yes! we have advertisements for Naproxen and other painkillers with various odd names coming over on the TV. And no, I don't think anyone else answered! I am not allowed most of them because of being on the warfarin!


I'm wondering how they get by gov't regulations of false advertising since I doubt the pain relief lasts for anyone all day!!
I'm extremely limited with what I can take for pain...I can take my prescription voltaren. But I have to be careful with 'our' Tylenol, and all other nsaids...if I take them as recommended for more than 2 days, they really bother my stomach. I think I've mentioned before that for a couple of years, my dr and I couldn't figure out why I was throwing up and had no appetite. I finally realized it was the prescription pain medication. And it doesn't matter what it is....the same result. So I usually just tough it out!!
Well, I'm sure that was TMI!
It's great to have someone to talk to but my sister and her DH are coming in a lttle while so I'll soon close it down. I usually don't sign out so it looks as if I'm always here but that's deceiving! 
Hugs, my dear Sis Julie!
JuneK


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I'm sure someone has already answered this, Julie...but, if not, Aleve is the brand name of an NSAID, naproxen, is the generic. The ads claim that 2 of them will keep pain away for the day...220 mg each. Basically, they LIE!! I've taken them and the pain is NOT gone all day. It's over-the-counter...no script needed. My daughter takes prescription naproxen...not sure of the dosage. I can't take it as it messes with my stomach.
> JuneK


My doctor only suggest acetominephen (tyelenol) doesn't want me to use Naproxen although I used it years ago when my ankle was acting up. No aleve, or other types of over the counter pain killers. He says that if you use too much tylenol (over the amount suggested for a period of time you can cause yourself liver problems) but if you stay below the maximum dose you can use it for a long time.

I use arthritis tylenol - the maximum allowed is 6 - 8 tablets in a 24 hour period. I have never gone over 3 tablets and he says I am safe to use it regularly. I also have codeine on hand for really bad days. HOwever since I got the prescription I have only used 2 tablets. It is good to know that if I do something to really cause pain it is there if I need it. I try to avoid all of them as much as possible but he said I should definitely use the tylenol if I am hurting. I have absolutely no negative reaction to it.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I wasn't sure if you and New Zealand and our Aussie friends recognized the day after as Boxing Day or if it was strictly Great Britain! Should have known better. I've been off and on a couple of times. But earlier I was checking email and never got to the Tea Party. I knew you'd be online but with Great Britain's Christmas Day winding down and most people here in the U.S. still celebrating, I wasn't sure if you'd be alone!! LOL!
> I know Bronwen was disappointed since you say she's a perfectionist is all things. Be we're all human and have to expect those things to happen.
> Hugs to you on your Boxing Day.
> JuneK


Canada also celebrates Boxing day -- we always held open house on BOxing day starting at 2 pm and going on into late night. We had lots of good times on BOxing day. We don't do it any more - but have some really good memories.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> ...
> Julie...so glad that you had a wonderful Christmas. It is so nice of Geordie's family to invite you to enjoy the day with them and send you home with leftovers as well.
> ...
> I am so blessed by my family as well. Matthew made me a yarn bowl with yarn slots that remind me of a cat's mouth. That yarn bowl will be used with a wound ball of linen that I bought for myself to make a dish cloth with. My DH got me the yarn shop for my Christmas village. That will be treasured for years to come. I received a memory foam for my chair that I sit on while using my computer as the hard chair gets to be a bit much sometimes. Many nice gifts were shared with each other. I love that the boys are old enough and thoughtful enough to do their own surprises for everyone as the pride in giving and receiving is so great in our home. Matthew got four new drawing books so don't know what we will see next. He seemed excited to see a chinchilla in one of the books. Maybe he will draw one.
> ...


The best part of all is that I had the courage to call Lupe- I will call her again, possibly today (later). It is after all only 4-30 a.m., in Sydney. 
I discovered that the family has told Zara that as next Christmas she will be 18 years it is time for her to move out, so it was a celebration of her last Christmas at home. She is such a good looking girl- and was dressed beautifully with a short grey bolero type top, over one of those very see through polyester fabrics that are immensely popular here (modestly petticoated).

Pacer your yarn bowl sounds really great- it was a thoughtful gift. As does the ball of linen sound lovely! I think your boys are adult (?), am I right?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I wasn't sure if you and New Zealand and our Aussie friends recognized the day after as Boxing Day or if it was strictly Great Britain! Should have known better. I've been off and on a couple of times. But earlier I was checking email and never got to the Tea Party. I knew you'd be online but with Great Britain's Christmas Day winding down and most people here in the U.S. still celebrating, I wasn't sure if you'd be alone!! LOL!
> I know Bronwen was disappointed since you say she's a perfectionist is all things. Be we're all human and have to expect those things to happen.
> Hugs to you on your Boxing Day.
> JuneK


Hugs for you June! And Bronwen herself acknowledged that she was not unduly upset. But knowing her carefully timed schedules that she makes -we could not talk long- because she was in the middle of making Zuchini (how does one spell that?) fritters. Yes - 5-40 p.m., in Britain- roughly mid day EST in the States, [approaching 5 for Sydney- but 3-30 a.m., for darowil- I find her half hour calculation quite tricky- only place in the world I know of that calculates to a half hour difference, well one and a half hours in total.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Love her mosaic walkway, that is so creative.


It's beautiful.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I'm wondering how they get by gov't regulations of false advertising since I doubt the pain relief lasts for anyone all day!!
> I'm extremely limited with what I can take for pain...I can take my prescription voltaren. But I have to be careful with 'our' Tylenol, and all other nsaids...if I take them as recommended for more than 2 days, they really bother my stomach. I think I've mentioned before that for a couple of years, my dr and I couldn't figure out why I was throwing up and had no appetite. I finally realized it was the prescription pain medication. And it doesn't matter what it is....the same result. So I usually just tough it out!!
> Well, I'm sure that was TMI!
> It's great to have someone to talk to but my sister and her DH are coming in a lttle while so I'll soon close it down. I usually don't sign out so it looks as if I'm always here but that's deceiving!
> ...


We have a number that they advertise as working really fast in less then 20 minutes I think- I suspect people must have a very low pain threshhold if they can't last that long.
And with the tylenol it is a mater of being precise with when you ingest it, I have been told. Cerainly my brother found that when it was the only painkiller he could use after the Heart op.
I have failed to translate TMI, I am curious to know what it stands for?
Hugs for you, June when you get to read this- hope you have had a lovely visit with your sister (the photographer?)


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Sounds as if your house was full fun. An evening meal sounds less stressful than a lunch.
> 
> Hope your day was as wonderful.


Yes, I think supper would be better but my sister & family always have to race off to her in-laws for supper. I'm just waiting for everyone to arrive any minute, all the work is finally done.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It's beautiful.


I will have to tell her you had a look, Bonnie!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Hello everyone, Merry Christmas. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 

Posting now and then going back to catch up.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> The damage it horrible to me, but not as bad as some folks. I am thinking my sister must have lost an awful lot of her maple sugar trees. My friend lost several of the larger trees in her yard. I am thankful both my barn and garage have survived as there are a lot of tree surrounding them. I have yet to get out to see the full extent but can see from the widows there will be lots of wood for the pool side grill and campfires.


So sad, I saw photos from Ontario where some relatives live & one of a street in Brampton lined with huge trees all broken to bits. What a shame, they take a 100 yrs to grow only t be destroyed in a day. They are forcasting freezing rain for here tomorrow, nothing like you got but I hope it doesn't come when so many are travelling.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Hello everyone, Merry Christmas. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Posting now and then going back to catch up.


Gage obviously had a wow of a time!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> The best part of all is that I had the courage to call Lupe- I will call her again, possibly today (later). It is after all only 4-30 a.m., in Sydney.
> I discovered that the family has told Zara that as next Christmas she will be 18 years it is time for her to move out, so it was a celebration of her last Christmas at home. She is such a good looking girl- and was dressed beautifully with a short grey bolero type top, over one of those very see through polyester fabrics that are immensely popular here (modestly petticoated).
> 
> Pacer your yarn bowl sounds really great- it was a thoughtful gift. As does the ball of linen sound lovely! I think your boys are adult (?), am I right?


Both of my boys are adults, but live at home. I could not have told my boys that they had to move out when they turned 18 years old. I am not sure about Matthew moving out as it would be difficult for him. My oldest is starting to talk about moving out in the next few years. He is trying to pay off college debts and currently works part time. Both boys are gentlemen and very helpful so no need to demand they move out. The yarn bowl is awesome. It is a touch small but will work for what I want it for. Handmade with a lot of love so that makes it even more special. He tried making one last spring, but not sure what happened then.

I am happy that you could have a good talk with Lupe on Christmas. Even happier that you had a great meal and wonderful company to spend the day with. How are the new teeth working for you?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Kati, that is a traditional meat preparation from many older, simpler cultures all around the world from Pacific Island nations to other, colder climates--as long as there were good woods from their trees for building such fires. Even peoples along the sea coasts who had sufficient fire wood did sea foods in a like manner.
> 
> Merry Christmas to your and your family and a very good new year. I'm happy to see you posting again.
> 
> Ohio Joy


It has not been done recently but there used to be an old man in town who would do a hip of beef for weddings & things in a pit BBQ. It was really good


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Don't know that one, Rookie!


That is a brand name, the drug in it is naproxen. Very good for arthritis type pain as it is long acting


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

gagesmom said:


> Hello everyone, Merry Christmas. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Posting now and then going back to catch up.


That is one happy boy! Glad he had a wonderful Christmas. I love seeing him in shorts and a t-shirt and all that snow outside. My guys wear short sleeve shirts all year round and my DH wears long sleeves all year. Too funny. Enjoy the rest of your day.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

We woke up for a great morning.

Although Gage is hyper and Greg is in a rotten mood. He has just stormed out of the house and told us he is leaving. Holy crap, what a guy.

Gage is bawling and I am fed up with Greg and his attitude. All because I gave them both trouble for bickering. 

Sorry all, had to vent before I explode. I will keep you posted.

Merry Christmas, love you all. :-D


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> Both of my boys are adults, but live at home. I could not have told my boys that they had to move out when they turned 18 years old. I am not sure about Matthew moving out as it would be difficult for him. My oldest is starting to talk about moving out in the next few years. He is trying to pay off college debts and currently works part time. Both boys are gentlemen and very helpful so no need to demand they move out. The yarn bowl is awesome. It is a touch small but will work for what I want it for. Handmade with a lot of love so that makes it even more special. He tried making one last spring, but not sure what happened then.
> 
> I am happy that you could have a good talk with Lupe on Christmas. Even happier that you had a great meal and wonderful company to spend the day with. How are the new teeth working for you?


I think sometimes the relationship between mother and sons can be easier than that between mother and daughter.
I must remember to put the new teeth in! They won't work if I forget to wear them!!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That is a brand name, the drug in it is naproxen. Very good for arthritis type pain as it is long acting


I have to be extremely careful, because the Warfarin I am on is a rather dangerous drug- and obviously interacts with many other chemicals. I don't do over the counter anything without running it past the pharmacist first!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> We woke up for a great morning.
> 
> Although Gage is hyper and Greg is in a rotten mood. He has just stormed out of the house and told us he is leaving. Holy crap, what a guy.
> 
> ...


Will keep thinking positive thoughts for you, Melody! I am sorry to hear of this.


----------



## redriet60 (Jun 24, 2011)

Wishing everyone a Very Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays with your families. Wishing for Good Health, Peace and Love in the New Year, and of course Happy Knitting.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Santa brought me some wonderful coffee for the Keurig. 

A quiet day, just listening to some music, talked to my parents, and had a small breakfast. DD and I will start cooking the rest of the meal in a couple of hours, and meanwhile I think I will sit and read. Supper will be 5-ish and we'll have more gifts after that. The day is cold but clear and bright enough. 

Mel, I hope things settle for you if they haven't already. This time of year, while happy, can also be very stressful. Hugs to you.

Hope all are well--hugs & blessings!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Hello everyone, Merry Christmas. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Posting now and then going back to catch up.


Great photos! They look happy!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Will keep thinking positive thoughts for you, Melody! I am sorry to hear of this.


I am, too. Will keep you in my thoughts today.


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I remember you saying you were thinking of a hedgehog for a pet! Hope young David loves him!


I hope he will... He's staying with my mom and pap for the night and doesn't know he has a hedgehog yet.

We just got back, it's 21.30 and Eojik is sleeping, he was supposed to be running around and up to no good at this hour, but... he's just sleeping. Well, I guess all the excitement... Anyway, if he is active in the late afternoon and evening instead of night it will be even better for me.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> My doctor only suggest acetominephen (tyelenol) doesn't want me to use Naproxen although I used it years ago when my ankle was acting up. No aleve, or other types of over the counter pain killers. He says that if you use too much tylenol (over the amount suggested for a period of time you can cause yourself liver problems) but if you stay below the maximum dose you can use it for a long time.
> 
> I use arthritis tylenol - the maximum allowed is 6 - 8 tablets in a 24 hour period. I have never gone over 3 tablets and he says I am safe to use it regularly. I also have codeine on hand for really bad days. HOwever since I got the prescription I have only used 2 tablets. It is good to know that if I do something to really cause pain it is there if I need it. I try to avoid all of them as much as possible but he said I should definitely use the tylenol if I am hurting. I have absolutely no negative reaction to it.


I never use more than the recommended amount but if I use even that amount, it messes up my stomach. My stomach problem is why I don't take it.
JK


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> I hope he will... He's staying with my mom and pap for the night and doesn't know he has a hedgehog yet.
> 
> We just got back, it's 21.30 and Eojik is sleeping, he was supposed to be running around and up to no good at this hour, but... he's just sleeping. Well, I guess all the excitement... Anyway, if he is active in the late afternoon and evening instead of night it will be even better for me.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> We have a number that they advertise as working really fast in less then 20 minutes I think- I suspect people must have a very low pain threshhold if they can't last that long.
> And with the tylenol it is a mater of being precise with when you ingest it, I have been told. Cerainly my brother found that when it was the only painkiller he could use after the Heart op.
> I have failed to translate TMI, I am curious to know what it stands for?
> Hugs for you, June when you get to read this- hope you have had a lovely visit with your sister (the photographer?)


Yes, Dianne. She and her DH just left. It's always a pleasure when we can spend time with them. They have such busy life.
Jk


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Thank you!
I would love to try something prepared this way, but... alas, if I try to dig a hole I'll just end up in some neighbor's garage. Not even speaking of fire...

And Merry Christmas to all christians (I'm not, and not particularly religious in any way), but I wish you all the best of Holiday - and of course, looking forward to a great New Year - for me it's the best and most loved holiday of the year...



jheiens said:


> Kati, that is a traditional meat preparation from many older, simpler cultures all around the world from Pacific Island nations to other, colder climates--as long as there were good woods from their trees for building such fires. Even peoples along the sea coasts who had sufficient fire wood did sea foods in a like manner.
> 
> Merry Christmas to your and your family and a very good new year. I'm happy to see you posting again.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> We have a number that they advertise as working really fast in less then 20 minutes I think- I suspect people must have a very low pain threshhold if they can't last that long.
> And with the tylenol it is a mater of being precise with when you ingest it, I have been told. Cerainly my brother found that when it was the only painkiller he could use after the Heart op.
> I have failed to translate TMI, I am curious to know what it stands for?
> Hugs for you, June when you get to read this- hope you have had a lovely visit with your sister (the photographer?)


TIM =too much information!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Yes, Dianne. She and her DH just left. It's always a pleasure when we can spend time with them. They have such busy life.
> Jk


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> Thank you!
> I would love to try something prepared this way, but... alas, if I try to dig a hole I'll just end up in some neighbor's garage. Not even speaking of fire...
> 
> And Merry Christmas to all christians (I'm not, and not particularly religious in any way), but I wish you all the best of Holiday - and of course, looking forward to a great New Year - for me it's the best and most loved holiday of the year...


Thanks Kati for your good wishes! Hope you really enjoy your holiday next week!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> TIM =too much information!


aha! the Penny drops!


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Thank you!
I was really impressed by it the first time - I so love the smell of fire, and I can imagine how the hot stones brought some specific flavoring to it...

I'm starting to drool.



Lurker 2 said:


> Traditionally Maori would have used pork- because Captain Cook brought pigs with him when he came on one of his three voyages here, so roughly from 1800 on Maori had pigs- which did go feral- but they had dogs to hunt with (there are now no surviving Maori dogs- only dog skin cloaks- when a favourite pet would be remembered by becoming a part of one's winter or ceremonial clothing- they were often black and white- not sure if they had tan colours- the cloaks are very rare- and often kept away from display in the Museums)
> But many Maori continue the tradition by being dog lovers and owners, and keeping a pack of dogs known for their 'pig-hunting skills' and logically called 'pig dogs'.
> then they would have used potatoes also brought here by Captain Cook, and known as Riwai. The Kumara, or seet potato- which they have always had- they did survive the long canoe voyages to reach our islands, and a vegetarian Rat, which was eaten. this is known as the Kiore- not many survive- the Norwegian or Black Rat is more commonly seen- and very definitely not eaten!
> Now-a-days Cabbage, Pumpkin- depending on what you can obtain, the Maori Kamo kamo is coming into season. Some will use mutton- but the pork is far more common, unless the family is involved in the Seventh Day Adventist Church, when they would definitely use the Mutton.
> ...


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I am, too. Will keep you in my thoughts today.


Sorry you had such drama but it too often happens this time of the year

Hugs,dearest sister!
Jk


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> Thank you!
> I was really impressed by it the first time - I so love the smell of fire, and I can imagine how the hot stones brought some specific flavoring to it...
> 
> I'm starting to drool.


There is an aura about the whole process- because people usually go to that much trouble only for very special occasions.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> jknappva said:
> 
> 
> > AN AUSSIE NIGHT BEFORE CHRISTMAS
> ...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Yes, still Christmas Day here--mid-afternoon and the bread is rising--will bake that and then we'll start on the rest of the meal.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Yes, still Christmas Day here--mid-afternoon and the bread is rising--will bake that and then we'll start on the rest of the meal.


Merry Christmas Sorlenna. Enjoy your meal. And now I had better go down and disturb David so I can start cooking. Went down earlier and he was asleep in the armchair. Maryanne loves to tease him- he says how uncomfotable they are so we wonder how he manages to spend so many hours asleep in it in that case. We arne't talking a nap. We're talking the only impact me having when I went down and put up the blind so I could go and hang up the washing (before it got creased and would needed to see an iron) was to stop him snoring. About an hour ago and I have heard nothing from him. But too bad now or I won't get done. And it must be breakfast time as well!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

I hope all have had as good a day as I have. Three surprise presents, a lovely meal and good company. Phone call from younger son and to sister. Relaxing now and more of the same tomorrow. I knitted a Lion tail warmer for an autistic friend of my son's who is staying over Christmas, it was certainly different! 
Glad you have news of Fale Julie. Hope all have enjoyed the day and that problems for anyone soon resolved. Take care and best wishes to you all.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Don't know if I posted this here yet or not so if it's a duplicate, please forgive me.

Our arrangement of Christmas stockings...the 3 from my MIL from 1980 or so and the 3 I made for my DGS, DGD, and DDIL. They're the fuzzy Christmas tree in the night, the angel and the Santa hanging the Christmas stocking. It looks like a Christmas card and sends Great Christmas greetings to you all.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Back again and there has been no discussion about his earlier outburst but company has started to show up and he is being nice.

Thank you all for the positive thoughts. :-D :-D :-D


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> I hope all have had as good a day as I have. Three surprise presents, a lovely meal and good company. Phone call from younger son and to sister. Relaxing now and more of the same tomorrow. I knitted a Lion tail warmer for an autistic friend of my son's who is staying over Christmas, it was certainly different!
> Glad you have news of Fale Julie. Hope all have enjoyed the day and that problems for anyone soon resolved. Take care and best wishes to you all.


Still waiting actually to talk with him- but news is better than nothing! 
Glad you are having an enjoyable visit!
10-40 p.m., in Britain so not much left of Christmas Day- approaching mid-day here, the weather is brightening! (which is nice)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Don't know if I posted this here yet or not so if it's a duplicate, please forgive me.
> 
> Our arrangement of Christmas stockings...the 3 from my MIL from 1980 or so and the 3 I made for my DGS, DGD, and DDIL. They're the fuzzy Christmas tree in the night, the angel and the Santa hanging the Christmas stocking. It looks like a Christmas card and sends Great Christmas greetings to you all.


What a lot of work involved- they do look so lovely!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Back again and there has been no discussion about his earlier outburst but company has started to show up and he is being nice.
> 
> Thank you all for the positive thoughts. :-D :-D :-D


Just concerned for you, dear!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Mel, hope it continues to be pleasant and cheerful even after the company has gone home. I realize things are stressful for your family and hope and pray that 2014 see things turn around for you guys.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and Heidi has a special way to say "dad" that I know just to smile and say yes, Heidi. lol

sam



ptofValerie said:


> merry Christmas to the ktp family in the Australia and new Zealand. we in british isles are just about to have a bit of lunch on Christmas eve. i'd better have tea at the ready. Fiona phoned to say that eamonn will carry the children's gifts down from the top bedroom. 'you're not doing that with a broken arm, mother. I know not to argue when addressed as mother! all well here. blustery and cold with a bit of sleet.
> 
> love and blessings to all of you.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

too fun Kathy - wonder how long it will take them to guess?

sam



gottastch said:


> We don't but I have a pattern to crochet one. I want to be sneaky (next Christmas) and make one for all in my family and when we go to visit, sneak it onto their trees when they aren't looking to see if they notice


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> and Heidi has a special way to say "dad" that I know just to smile and say yes, Heidi. lol
> 
> sam


Happy what is left of Xmas Day to you, Sam! Good to see you are back on the computer- hope you have had a lovely day!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

They turned out so great - I would like close ups of the ones you made this year - that angel looks so cute!!! Merry Christmas!


RookieRetiree said:


> Don't know if I posted this here yet or not so if it's a duplicate, please forgive me.
> 
> Our arrangement of Christmas stockings...the 3 from my MIL from 1980 or so and the 3 I made for my DGS, DGD, and DDIL. They're the fuzzy Christmas tree in the night, the angel and the Santa hanging the Christmas stocking. It looks like a Christmas card and sends Great Christmas greetings to you all.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Don't know if I posted this here yet or not so if it's a duplicate, please forgive me.
> 
> Our arrangement of Christmas stockings...the 3 from my MIL from 1980 or so and the 3 I made for my DGS, DGD, and DDIL. They're the fuzzy Christmas tree in the night, the angel and the Santa hanging the Christmas stocking. It looks like a Christmas card and sends Great Christmas greetings to you all.


Wonderful display...You did a fantastic job with the stockings!!
JK


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I do have some repeat withdrawals for certain bills that are always the same - other than that they are one time deals. the only trouble I have had is the discover card tried to charge me for account insurance - repaid me over $1000 when I raised a stink.

sam



Dreamweaver said:


> His insurance mail order is so cheap, free on generics, so we hate to give that up...
> 
> I know how to do the on-line banking, and may resort to it but had serious problems with stopping payments on contested things and ended up paying for a year of sports club that we did not owe... So just don't want automatic withdrawals,,,,, I think you can also do it on a monthly!basis! and I may give that a go...


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Poledra -- there is another shrug just posted on the Parade for your class. What a lovely group of shrugs-- check them out here.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-184103-4.html#4521993


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Enjoy your day Mellie - It sounds like Greg is having a real tough time, and I'm sorry you are the handy target for his frustration. luv-AZ


gagesmom said:


> Back again and there has been no discussion about his earlier outburst but company has started to show up and he is being nice.
> 
> Thank you all for the positive thoughts. :-D :-D :-D


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Back again and there has been no discussion about his earlier outburst but company has started to show up and he is being nice.
> 
> Thank you all for the positive thoughts. :-D :-D :-D


When my DH was alive, we'd have times like that. Seems like men conveniently forget when the act like A*****es!
Hope your Christmas wasn't too spoiled!
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> and Heidi has a special way to say "dad" that I know just to smile and say yes, Heidi. lol
> 
> sam


Hope you've had a great Christmas Day, Sam!
Junek


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Merry Christmas Sam!!! Hope your day has been fun...


thewren said:


> and Heidi has a special way to say "dad" that I know just to smile and say yes, Heidi. lol
> 
> sam


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Sounds like you had a wonderful gathering with your family Shirley!! More lovely memories!


Designer1234 said:


> Poledra -- there is another shrug just posted on the Parade for your class. What a lovely group of shrugs-- check them out here.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-184103-4.html#4521993


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

jknappva said:


> When my DH was alive, we'd have times like that. Seems like men conveniently forget when the act like A*****es!
> Hope your Christmas wasn't too spoiled!
> Hugs,
> JuneK


 :thumbup:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> Don't know if I posted this here yet or not so if it's a duplicate, please forgive me.
> 
> Our arrangement of Christmas stockings...the 3 from my MIL from 1980 or so and the 3 I made for my DGS, DGD, and DDIL. They're the fuzzy Christmas tree in the night, the angel and the Santa hanging the Christmas stocking. It looks like a Christmas card and sends Great Christmas greetings to you all.


Beautiful. I completed a Christmas stocking around 7:30 PM last night and then had to deliver it to the family so it would be ready for Santa's visit. It was for a 3 year old girl in our church. The great grandma made the same stocking for every family member with their name and birth year knitted into it so I had to follow the exact pattern she used. I did one last year for a cousin of this girl and then I was getting ready to start on this little girl's stocking, but that was interrupted by the fire we had to endure and quickly moving to a new home. It has been almost a year now since that fire and our lives have been changed and blessed since then. January 3rd we stood outside in the frigid cold night and watched part of our apartment building burn. We were spared from the fire but the smoke smell in all of our belongings was horrendous. I still look for knitting patterns and supplies in boxes in the basement.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a beautiful picture june - thanks for sharing.

sam



jknappva said:


> A Christmas picture for you from my sister...both eagles sharing one 'piling'.
> junek


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the tarts look wonderful - anything out of sour cherries is wonderful - good job ashlei.

sam



NanaCaren said:


> Sam for you sour cherry tarts. Ashlei has had fun learning to bake.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

brambuie hurts on the way down - have only tried it a couple of times - had a friend that drank it by the water glass - was never too lucid.

sam



KateB said:


> DH is fond of Drambuie, but not for me either!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

thewren said:


> and Heidi has a special way to say "dad" that I know just to smile and say yes, Heidi. lol
> 
> sam


She does that because she loves you. We are thankful that she looks out for you when it is needed and gives you freedom when that is needed. You are blessed to have such wonderful daughters. I hope your Christmas was wonderful and the children are pleased with their gifts as well. My boys were just as excited to see others happy with their gifts to them as well as receiving gifts given in love. It makes for such a wonderful day to have them just as happy about giving as they are in the receiving of gifts.
I remember my oldest son saying years ago that he was excited about Christmas so I asked him what was the most exciting thing about Christmas for him. He said it was watching the face of others when they received the gift that he gave them.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

this really is a great photo of you and fale Julie - thank you for sharing.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> It is a huge relief to be putting things into the past- and as you say to have some word of him!
> Not sure how this will work out- a photo of him and me during my visit to Sydney, as you can see, outside the Assembly of God Church that he likes to go to. (bit noisy to my taste!)


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I seem to remember you talking about your fire Pacer - so glad that this year has been a positive one for you and your family. Making the stocking for the little girl is just like you.... it made me smile! I'm so glad that we are friends - luv-AZ


pacer said:


> Beautiful. I completed a Christmas stocking around 7:30 PM last night and then had to deliver it to the family so it would be ready for Santa's visit. It was for a 3 year old girl in our church. The great grandma made the same stocking for every family member with their name and birth year knitted into it so I had to follow the exact pattern she used. I did one last year for a cousin of this girl and then I was getting ready to start on this little girl's stocking, but that was interrupted by the fire we had to endure and quickly moving to a new home. It has been almost a year now since that fire and our lives have been changed and blessed since then. January 3rd we stood outside in the frigid cold night and watched part of our apartment building burn. We were spared from the fire but the smoke smell in all of our belongings was horrendous. I still look for knitting patterns and supplies in boxes in the basement.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and a merry Christmas to you and mr p - hope you are having a great day.

am



PurpleFi said:


> Just popped in to say it's just gone midnight here, so Happy Christmas. Have finished knitting a penguin teasozy for SIL and wrapped it up. Collected every thing together to take to DDs and painted my nails. Am now off to bed. Night night everyone. xx


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

good job Mom!!


pacer said:


> She does that because she loves you. We are thankful that she looks out for you when it is needed and gives you freedom when that is needed. You are blessed to have such wonderful daughters. I hope your Christmas was wonderful and the children are pleased with their gifts as well. My boys were just as excited to see others happy with their gifts to them as well as receiving gifts given in love. It makes for such a wonderful day to have them just as happy about giving as they are in the receiving of gifts.
> I remember my oldest son saying years ago that he was excited about Christmas so I asked him what was the most exciting thing about Christmas for him. He said it was watching the face of others when they received the gift that he gave them.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Dinner is almost ready to hit the table - I will be back later - luv to all - AZ


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good to hear from you melyn - merry christmas to you and yours.

sam


melyn said:


> Hi everyone, I am sorry I have not been posting lately but I have been trying to keep up to speed on most of the happenings in here. Thanks Julie for keeping me up to date on things I missed. So glad u r out of hospital sam and feeling better. Life has a habit of making itself felt so that sometimes we have to miss doing things we enjoy for awhile such as keeping active here. I want to wish everyone a very happy Christmas and hope the new year brings everyone the health and happiness they all need. I hope to join in again after the new year on a more regular basis but rest assured even when I am not posting you are all in my thoughts and prayers always. Lyn
> (((((((((((((((hugs to all))))))))) xx


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hugs for you June! And Bronwen herself acknowledged that she was not unduly upset. But knowing her carefully timed schedules that she makes -we could not talk long- because she was in the middle of making Zuchini (how does one spell that?) fritters. Yes - 5-40 p.m., in Britain- roughly mid day EST in the States, [approaching 5 for Sydney- but 3-30 a.m., for darowil- I find her half hour calculation quite tricky- only place in the world I know of that calculates to a half hour difference, well one and a half hours in total.


Newfoundland also is 1/2 hour difference from mainland time


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have to be extremely careful, because the Warfarin I am on is a rather dangerous drug- and obviously interacts with many other chemicals. I don't do over the counter anything without running it past the pharmacist first!


Yes, I know people on warfarin must be very careful, not only with the drugs they take but also with diet. When I was working we found in early summer when the garden salad greens are ready patients would come in & find their INR had dropped & didn't know why. It was the Vitamin K in the greens counteracting the warfarin.there are many other foods that also affect it.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> the tarts look wonderful - anything out of sour cherries is wonderful - good job ashlei.
> 
> sam


I just ate the last sour cherry tart, it was one of the best I've had in a while. I must see if I can find more sour cherries at Big Lot's. They also had a sour cherry jam.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Love it.....St. Nick got caught....why weren't you sleeping!?! LOL!
> JK


st.Nick was played by Michael he wanted to make this a christmas to remember For the children. They loved it. It was sort of still early, taken just moments before I posted it. Ummm I was visiting.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

So sweet of him to do- I love it!!! I bet they all had such fun today.


NanaCaren said:


> st.Nick was played by Michael he wanted to make this a christmas to remember For the children. They loved it. It was sort of still early, taken just moments before I posted it. Ummm I was visiting.


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Mum forbad comics actually, so I did not see many at all.


My Mum was the same, she always kept me supplied with good books, but comics were not allowed as they might give the wrong ideas & poor grammar. I never felt deprived as I read books all the time so quickly that comics would just have kept me amused for a few minutes. Maybe that is what makes me enjoy cartoons 
& jokes so much in my old age.

Tessa


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Full of a reasonable facsimile of Christmas dinner and the kitchen is cleaned up. Enough left overs to do it again tomorrow if Alan is up to it!! We had a nice day and we have no plans for tomorrow. I MIGHT venture out to Wal-Mart if Alan is feeling ok.... I don't need a thing... but I wouldn't mind checking on their Christmas fabric... on the other hand I could shop my fabric stash and spend tomorrow sewing!!!!! I received the the cutest pic from my DD earlier - she was at her BFF's for Christmas morning with BFF's DS for his 2nd Christmas.... I had sent a couple of ideas to DD's BFF for Christmas crafts.... and she made some memories and was so excited!! (Her Mom was never a crafty person and she is seriously craft challenged!!) I will try and add the pic of my DD with BFF's DS's first DIY Christmas ornies....


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what is a lion tail warmer?

sam



martina said:


> I hope all have had as good a day as I have. Three surprise presents, a lovely meal and good company. Phone call from younger son and to sister. Relaxing now and more of the same tomorrow. I knitted a Lion tail warmer for an autistic friend of my son's who is staying over Christmas, it was certainly different!
> Glad you have news of Fale Julie. Hope all have enjoyed the day and that problems for anyone soon resolved. Take care and best wishes to you all.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

charlotte - the stockings are beautiful - great work.

sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Don't know if I posted this here yet or not so if it's a duplicate, please forgive me.
> 
> Our arrangement of Christmas stockings...the 3 from my MIL from 1980 or so and the 3 I made for my DGS, DGD, and DDIL. They're the fuzzy Christmas tree in the night, the angel and the Santa hanging the Christmas stocking. It looks like a Christmas card and sends Great Christmas greetings to you all.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I have had a good day Julie - presents this morning with the children - a surprise gift - Heidi got me a little electric skillet - maybe six inches square - just the size for a couple of eggs or cheese sandwich.

family for dinner - Phyllis's sister was here - was so frail the last time I saw her - doing much better which is good.

too much food - but it was so good - over ate which always makes it hard to breathe so I came home and took a nap.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Happy what is left of Xmas Day to you, Sam! Good to see you are back on the computer- hope you have had a lovely day!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and Phyllis had her best "fits"

sam



jknappva said:


> When my DH was alive, we'd have times like that. Seems like men conveniently forget when the act like A*****es!
> Hope your Christmas wasn't too spoiled!
> Hugs,
> JuneK


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> this really is a great photo of you and fale Julie - thank you for sharing.
> 
> sam


Thanks Sam I do like the shot of Fale- he looks just like I remember him of old.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oh good lord - Drambuie for goodness sakes.

sam



thewren said:


> brambuie hurts on the way down - have only tried it a couple of times - had a friend that drank it by the water glass - was never too lucid.
> 
> sam


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Newfoundland also is 1/2 hour difference from mainland time


Adding to all the bits of sundry knowledge gathered at Sam's table! Thanks Bonnie.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I thought that one was mine?

sam



NanaCaren said:


> I just ate the last sour cherry tart, it was one of the best I've had in a while. I must see if I can find more sour cherries at Big Lot's. They also had a sour cherry jam.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, I know people on warfarin must be very careful, not only with the drugs they take but also with diet. When I was working we found in early summer when the garden salad greens are ready patients would come in & find their INR had dropped & didn't know why. It was the Vitamin K in the greens counteracting the warfarin.there are many other foods that also affect it.


That and another one I must take forbids me the use of grapefruit- my all time favourite citrus- ah well!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> My Mum was the same, she always kept me supplied with good books, but comics were not allowed as they might give the wrong ideas & poor grammar. I never felt deprived as I read books all the time so quickly that comics would just have kept me amused for a few minutes. Maybe that is what makes me enjoy cartoons
> & jokes so much in my old age.
> 
> Tessa


I know I had read Heidi by 8, and carried on to the rest of the series as the books were gifted. Dad did read some of the first one to me I seem to remember. I enjoy cartoons like Charlie Brown, and an NZ one- Footrot Flats - about a sheep dog. Can't think of a good cartoonist currently- it is quite a rare talent!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Full of a reasonable facsimile of Christmas dinner and the kitchen is cleaned up. Enough left overs to do it again tomorrow if Alan is up to it!! We had a nice day and we have no plans for tomorrow. I MIGHT venture out to Wal-Mart if Alan is feeling ok.... I don't need a thing... but I wouldn't mind checking on their Christmas fabric... on the other hand I could shop my fabric stash and spend tomorrow sewing!!!!! I received the the cutest pic from my DD earlier - she was at her BFF's for Christmas morning with BFF's DS for his 2nd Christmas.... I had sent a couple of ideas to DD's BFF for Christmas crafts.... and she made some memories and was so excited!! (Her Mom was never a crafty person and she is seriously craft challenged!!) I will try and add the pic of my DD with BFF's DS's first DIY Christmas ornies....


Caren may be interested to see the tattoo on her arms. I remember doing similar prints for the kids in the darkroom at work- on photographic paper- it gave them so much pleasure!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

27° at eight-thirty Christmas day evening - it has been cold all day - a slight sifting of snow that caught in the grass enough to say we had snow for Christmas.

it was a lovely day - for some reason the children were excited but not overly bouncing off the walls excited - which was nice. they get that way far too easily.

there was Phyllis's niece and husband and daughter - her sister Shirley - jake and torey - gary's two sons - and then Heidi and family and me. ham - I got voted out on the turkey - but it was good - wonderful sweet potatoes, green bean casserole which I love - potatoes and gravy - I had two plates - far too much. 

I should know better not to eat so much but it was so good. it pushes up on my diaphragm (?) to make breathing more difficult. but I enjoyed every bite.

tomorrow we are to go to Phyllis's for brunch which should be fun.

weary tonight - think it will be an early evening.

hope all my sisters and brothers had a day of good memory making - melody - I hope part of the day was salvaged - now onward toward to new and wonderful new year.

sam


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> I have had a good day Julie - presents this morning with the children - a surprise gift - Heidi got me a little electric skillet - maybe six inches square - just the size for a couple of eggs or cheese sandwich.
> 
> family for dinner - Phyllis's sister was here - was so frail the last time I saw her - doing much better which is good.
> 
> ...


The skillet sounds ideal for you Sam- good on you, Heidi! Glad Phyllis' sister is a bit better- this is your old smoking buddy?
I am sure the nap was enjoyable, even if your belly was a little too full- nuisance about the breathing though.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> 27° at eight-thirty Christmas day evening - it has been cold all day - a slight sifting of snow that caught in the grass enough to say we had snow for Christmas.
> 
> it was a lovely day - for some reason the children were excited but not overly bouncing off the walls excited - which was nice. they get that way far too easily.
> 
> ...


Fun, if you say so Sam! I sure hope so, for you!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Caren may be interested to see the tattoo on her arms. I remember doing similar prints for the kids in the darkroom at work- on photographic paper- it gave them so much pleasure!


She's working on her second full sleeve! We are trying to think of a tattoo we both want so we can have matching ones....


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Greetings to all,

Had a lovely day. Gift opening at DD2's around 8 and then getting everything around go go to DD1's for brunch at 10:30. She, of course, made so much food along with the pastries (boughten), fudge and lemon and lime bars we took. Opened presents there and watched Brodee and Emmett play with cars they had gotten. Brodee also played with his LeapPad2 that he got. So tech savy for a 3 yr old. After the guys left (went to DGD1's house) to play some card game that they do, we talked a bit then DD2, her guys and myself went home to kick back and relax. Did Skype briefly with my DS and the kids. Roasted veggies for supper and had some leftover turkey from last night. 

Melody, hope things are better. I remember days like that with my husband (now ex for almost 30 yrs.) So nice not to have the drama. Both SILs are fairly laid back and know better than to argue with my DDs. LOL Hope it didn't spoil the day for you. Gage looks like a very happy boy with his gifts.

Happy Boxing Day to all who celebrate. 

Take care,

Kathy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> She's working on her second full sleeve! We are trying to think of a tattoo we both want so we can have matching ones....


Ah- I don't recall seeing yours, Sandi!


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Hello My Sweet Family of the Heart,
I just wrote you a long post and lost it, so will try this on word and cut and paste. From what I have read you all have had a wonderful Christmas. Melody, I am so sorry you had to endure some bad behavior, but pray it got better for you afterwards. The problem is, once it happens, it cannot be taken back and feelings have already been hurt. I love you, dear one.
We had our family get together on the 21st , which was wonderful. The kids went together and got Moma a good cell phonethe I Phone 5. I have never had a really good one. Nowadays if you want to communicate with your kids or grandkids, you have to learn to text, which I have. They gave Jim some cordless headphones, so he can watch t.v. all night without keeping Moma awake. Woooohoooo!
I have not finished my boot cuffs. I just have not felt like doing anything. Maybe tomorrow. I want to get back to Allysons socks. I am thinking I am going to order another hank of the yarn she bought and start her another pair and just work them plain. I just am not enjoying this pattern I am doing and they seemed awfully snug on her when I tried them on. I cast on 72 sts. Will try again.
Pray the holidays continue to be good for you all. So glad you are feeling better, Sam.Betty


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Kathy - did you crochet the doily that is your avatar? very pretty.

glad you had a good day.

sam

when do you leave for the northern part of the family?



kehinkle said:


> Greetings to all,
> 
> Had a lovely day. Gift opening at DD2's around 8 and then getting everything around go go to DD1's for brunch at 10:30. She, of course, made so much food along with the pastries (boughten), fudge and lemon and lime bars we took. Opened presents there and watched Brodee and Emmett play with cars they had gotten. Brodee also played with his LeapPad2 that he got. So tech savy for a 3 yr old. After the guys left (went to DGD1's house) to play some card game that they do, we talked a bit then DD2, her guys and myself went home to kick back and relax. Did Skype briefly with my DS and the kids. Roasted veggies for supper and had some leftover turkey from last night.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sounds like you had a nice quiet day betty - those are good too.

sam



Bulldog said:


> Hello My Sweet Family of the Heart,
> I just wrote you a long post and lost it, so will try this on word and cut and paste. From what I have read you all have had a wonderful Christmas. Melody, I am so sorry you had to endure some bad behavior, but pray it got better for you afterwards. The problem is, once it happens, it cannot be taken back and feelings have already been hurt. I love you, dear one.
> We had our family get together on the 21st , which was wonderful. The kids went together and got Moma a good cell phonethe I Phone 5. I have never had a really good one. Nowadays if you want to communicate with your kids or grandkids, you have to learn to text, which I have. They gave Jim some cordless headphones, so he can watch t.v. all night without keeping Moma awake. Woooohoooo!
> I have not finished my boot cuffs. I just have not felt like doing anything. Maybe tomorrow. I want to get back to Allysons socks. I am thinking I am going to order another hank of the yarn she bought and start her another pair and just work them plain. I just am not enjoying this pattern I am doing and they seemed awfully snug on her when I tried them on. I cast on 72 sts. Will try again.
> Pray the holidays continue to be good for you all. So glad you are feeling better, Sam.Betty


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Ah- I don't recall seeing yours, Sandi!


I have a couple...... I'll share the one on my arm when I find a picture...


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

:shock: I am only up to page 60.... way behind.

I hope everyone had a safe and happy christmas. Our day was good. My kids were here by 9am and they picked up mum 10.30.
All went very well, our Christmas roast dinner was fabulous (if I don say so myself) DD didnt manage to eat anything though (feeling too sick) and we had to cancel pudding as we were all too full and most of us had to do it all again at night. For presents I received some new cannisters (tea, coffe, sugar), A Target gift voucher, and some garden ornaments and chocolates. Everyone was pleasant, which was good. The barbeque I went to at night was really good fun and I got home about 9pm and sooo full. I think we got to 31c Christmas day and today I think is about 26c.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> I have a couple...... I'll share the one on my arm when I find a picture...


 :thumbup: have never felt the urge to have one- but enjoy the body tatau that the Samoans have- very skillful!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

gottastch said:


> We don't but I have a pattern to crochet one. I want to be sneaky (next Christmas) and make one for all in my family and when we go to visit, sneak it onto their trees when they aren't looking to see if they notice


I hope as I read on that someone has explained this!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :shock: I am only up to page 60.... way behind.
> 
> I hope everyone had a safe and happy christmas. Our day was good. My kids were here by 9am and they picked up mum 10.30.
> All went very well, our Christmas roast dinner was fabulous (if I don say so myself) DD didnt manage to eat anything though (feeling too sick) and we had to cancel pudding as we were all too full and most of us had to do it all again at night. For presents I received some new cannisters (tea, coffe, sugar), A Target gift voucher, and some garden ornaments and chocolates. Everyone was pleasant, which was good. The barbeque I went to at night was really good fun and I got home about 9pm and sooo full. I think we got to 31c Christmas day and today I think is about 26c.


So that is all to the good, apart from DD's sickness. How has your Boxing Day been? must be approaching three in the afternoon!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

gottastch said:


> I found this - thought you'd all enjoy:
> 
> *The Christmas Pickle*
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: And there was the answer just a bit further down the page. LOL. Thanks


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> So that is all to the good, apart from DD's sickness. How has your Boxing Day been? must be approaching three in the afternoon!


Hi Julie, a quiet day today. I called in to Coles supermarket on the way to mum and scored some half price Christmas wrap and half price Darrel Lee nougat puddings. YUMMO.
Did you have a nice day yesterday?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Shirley here : We had such a wonderful Christmas celebration at our son's last night. We had a wonderful meal, our whole family and gayle's family were there. Lots of wonderfully interesting small gifts (as I mentioned before - we give to Charity rather than buy big gifts.) However- my son and his family and our daughter - went together and bought us a Keureg coffee maker where you make one cup at a time - with lots and lots of little coffee's, Tim Hortons which is Pat's favorite -- we were overwhelmed. It was one of the nicest Christmas get together's we have had for years.
> 
> The last four Christmases were sad for us all, but the atmosphere this time was loving and full of Christmas spirit. I just made us our first cup of coffee and it will be so nice to 'brew' a cup when we want one rather than have to make a whole pot.
> 
> ...


Wonderful!!! So glad you had a great Christmas. Hugs


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I am getting hungry I have yet to eat only pick at things. I am going to look for the pattern or just wing it. The cozy will be my christmas jumper.  Might have to make a couple extras and send them to a few friends as well.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi Julie, a quiet day today. I called in to Coles supermarket on the way to mum and scored some half price Christmas wrap and half price Darrel Lee nougat puddings. YUMMO.
> Did you have a nice day yesterday?


Yesterday was good- I took the bull by the horns so to speak and rang Lupe- Fale was not there- but at least I know a bit more.
The Hangi was very good- and I brought a plate of food home with me- so that was two meals! Zara was looking very beautiful!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Hello everyone, Merry Christmas. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Posting now and then going back to catch up.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: One very happy child. 
Hope it was a great day!!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> ?? a Pickle?? Not me, but tell us more...


I'm going to knit some as my "favor" for next Christmas. I just heard about it, and I think it is too cute!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> We woke up for a great morning.
> 
> Although Gage is hyper and Greg is in a rotten mood. He has just stormed out of the house and told us he is leaving. Holy crap, what a guy.
> 
> ...


Hopefully this too shall pass, too much emotion at a very emotional time. 
Hugs, breath.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Back again and there has been no discussion about his earlier outburst but company has started to show up and he is being nice.
> 
> Thank you all for the positive thoughts. :-D :-D :-D


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Poledra -- there is another shrug just posted on the Parade for your class. What a lovely group of shrugs-- check them out here.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-184103-4.html#4521993


Beautiful aren't they?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

jknappva said:


> I think I'm one of the original members! (of the Fudgers Union) LOL!
> JuneK


You can count me in this year! :lol:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> st.Nick was played by Michael he wanted to make this a christmas to remember For the children. They loved it. It was sort of still early, taken just moments before I posted it. Ummm I was visiting.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: That was awfully sweet of him.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> You can count me in this year! :lol:


Glad to hear- good to have you 'on board'!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Christmas winding down...just past 10 p.m. and we had an amazing amount of food (someone used the word "glorious," which made me feel pretty darn good!), I got some wonderful gifts and of course fellowship. I'm pretty tired now! 

Tomorrow we'll sort the recycle paper and so forth and finish clearing up, but mostly, it's already done. Another Christmas and successful, I'd say.

Turning in soon--be back tomorrow as I can. Hugs & blessings!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Yes. They rarely fly but can run very fast. A desert dwelling bird that has been said to be the closest living thing to a dinosaur!


Thanks for sharing the photo.. it has quite a cute look about it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, I'm all caught up, good thing you all weren't too chatty today or I'd never get caught up. 
Julie so glad you at least conversed with Lupe, that, hopefully, is a good thing. 
It was a fabulous day here, the roast and Yorkshire puddings turned out fantastic as did the brussel sprouts, but there was little worry about them. We didn't do dessert, too full. 
Everyone got things they wanted and love, managed to surprise Marla with all of hers, we do all our shopping together so very hard to keep it secret. I got a bread maker yay! Cuisinart. My BFF's mom sent me a Cuisinart grill/panini maker, I love it. David will have fun putting his TV on the wall tomorrow I imagaine, he was very surprised, said now he's finally into the 21st century. lolol. 
Well, it's been a long day, Son woke me at 7am to say Merry Christmas and he loved his tablet that we got him. 
I'm off to bed. Christmas hugs and kisses all around. See you all in the morning.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Full of a reasonable facsimile of Christmas dinner and the kitchen is cleaned up. Enough left overs to do it again tomorrow if Alan is up to it!! We had a nice day and we have no plans for tomorrow. I MIGHT venture out to Wal-Mart if Alan is feeling ok.... I don't need a thing... but I wouldn't mind checking on their Christmas fabric... on the other hand I could shop my fabric stash and spend tomorrow sewing!!!!! I received the the cutest pic from my DD earlier - she was at her BFF's for Christmas morning with BFF's DS for his 2nd Christmas.... I had sent a couple of ideas to DD's BFF for Christmas crafts.... and she made some memories and was so excited!! (Her Mom was never a crafty person and she is seriously craft challenged!!) I will try and add the pic of my DD with BFF's DS's first DIY Christmas ornies....


Beautiful girl, cute ornaments. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> She's working on her second full sleeve! We are trying to think of a tattoo we both want so we can have matching ones....


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Just after 12:30 am here and all are gone home now. Our turkey dinner was fantastic. Also we were way to full for dessert. The guys all played video games tonight and I got to knit peacefully.

Greg has been kissing my rear end all evening.

I have caught up to the ktp.

Thank you all again for caring so much about me.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

It sounds like everyone has had a merry Christmas. I know that I did. There were 16 at my house. Five were children. We really had a fun time. Two of my great nieces, 1st grade and 3rd grade, want me to teach them to knit! I'm so excited. I think we are going to have a girls slumber party this summer. One of them got a loom and wanted me to help her. I did my best, but I've never used a loom.

Last Christmas I made each of my guests a knitted stocking ornament. This year, I made mitten ornaments. I think the pickle will have to be it for next year. Then maybe the spider. I think they enjoy getting them.

Of course, the house has to be cleaned again. My least favorite thing to do! I have one more load of dishes to do, but it may wait until morning. I do have to wash the silverware, but I think I am too tired to dry them. That means I'll probably have to rewash them tomorrow. I just don't want them sitting in water with food all over them all night. Again, I don't like to clean. Especially when I'm tired. So off to bed soon, but computer is getting closed down.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, I'm all caught up, good thing you all weren't too chatty today or I'd never get caught up.
> Julie so glad you at least conversed with Lupe, that, hopefully, is a good thing.
> It was a fabulous day here, the roast and Yorkshire puddings turned out fantastic as did the brussel sprouts, but there was little worry about them. We didn't do dessert, too full.
> Everyone got things they wanted and love, managed to surprise Marla with all of hers, we do all our shopping together so very hard to keep it secret. I got a bread maker yay! Cuisinart. My BFF's mom sent me a Cuisinart grill/panini maker, I love it. David will have fun putting his TV on the wall tomorrow I imagaine, he was very surprised, said now he's finally into the 21st century. lolol.
> ...


Your goodies sound really terrific- I would not mind being given Cuisinart! Excellent you were able to surprise Marla! I would not have wall space for a telly like that- to many other things I want to display! But that is neat that David feels he has come out of last Century!
I am hoping it will prove to have been the right thing to do- still no word from Fale himself though!
Wishing you pleasant dreams- and especially no zombies!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Just after 12:30 am here and all are gone home now. Our turkey dinner was fantastic. Also we were way to full for dessert. The guys all played video games tonight and I got to knit peacefully.
> 
> Greg has been kissing my rear end all evening.
> 
> ...


Take care, Dear Melody!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

You too Julie. Goodnight from here.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> You too Julie. Goodnight from here.


God Bless!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gottastch said:


> I found this - thought you'd all enjoy:
> 
> *The Christmas Pickle*
> 
> ...


I have never heard the tradition of the pickle. Sure learn lots of interesting things from the TP.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> She was a beautiful bride, you must have been so proud!
> No, Luke really has no idea what's happening regards Santa this year, but I'm sure you're right, next year will be a different kettle of fish!


Spent the afternoon with my great-nephews (3 of them between 4 3/4 and around 2). They have been very confused withhte gitfts idea. They really can't work out what is for them and what is for someone else. Why does soemeonw give them a present and then tell them to give it to Grnadma and stop them unwrapping it? And then to increase the confusion they are given one that they are allowed to open for themselves!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I think I'm one of the original members! (of the Fudgers Union) LOL!
> JuneK


I don't remember it but sure would join. I talked about fudging so often in one of my workshops that soemone posted a fudge recipe for us!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Yes. They rarely fly but can run very fast. A desert dwelling bird that has been said to be the closest living thing to a dinosaur!


I learnt today that birds have 4 limbs- their wings are actually classed as limbs. Virtually all animals have 4 limbs. A nephew girlfriend was telling me this- and they are both doing PhDs in some aspect of science so I guess I know what they are talking about (they are still young enough that the science they learnt at undergraduate level will both be remembered and not yet outdated). I guess it makes sense that the wings are limbs. Pterodactyls however have 6 limbs, 4 legs and 2 wings.
As you might figure out from my posts we had another fmily lunch today- many who couldn't make it yesterday made it today. 
Tomorrow I will spend finishing my Chirstmas knitting before we go to have a Christmas evening meal with my inlaws half way between our places. Other than finishing hte knitting no prepearation needed as we are eating out.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> How cute, I can' imagine a spider on my tree. The daughter would have a fit for sure.


My daughters would be happy- but not their mother. she would hate it!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I used to know all the States- and all the countries of Africa- I seem to remember going on to try to recall all the different parts of the USSR- but gave up on that one. Just a game I
> used to play! are you a night owl? or will you be going to bed soon?- I think it is around 8 at night for you!


Thats the sort of thing David does too. Knows all the countries of South AMerica. MAryanne just remembers thing slike this and has a fair idea. Me? well I just forget them even if I do learn. Though I do have a pretty good idea now where Ohio is! Did get a list of all the American state abbreviations (wonder why aword dealing with shortened forms is so long?) but who knows where it now is. I should get a map of Canada and USA and mark the places KPers are on it actually.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Julie I love that photo of you and Fale. You both look so happy.


Ditto


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Along that line, may I share a thought with you all? As we sat in church for the morning service last Sunday for the Christmas program in which each Sunday School class or adult Bible study group was given the chance to participate, it occurred to me that all the presentations seemed to relate the stories and circumstances of the birth of Jesus--the How of Christmas.
> 
> My group of younger adults had not been able to find time to give thought or preparation to anything in order to share with the congregation of our small, country church. Very quietly, the thought occurred to me that we were missing the point of the WHY of Christmas. Then the text of John's Gospel (3:16-18) came through my mind. So I shared my thoughts on that passage as applied to the reason for the circumstances we were preparing to celebrate--aimed at the adults and young adults who were not regularly in services.
> 
> ...


Thats interesting becuase that is what our childrens talk and sermon on Wednesday were about- it isn't that a lovely little baby was born that is important but why he was born. And that he was God's plan for the world right from the start.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Evening SugarSugar. How was your Chiristmas? Have you survived it comfortably? Did you see the kids? Maybe youv'e said and I will find it later.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> You were definitely a deprived child if you didn't get the Bugs Bunny & Road Runner Cartoons! :lol: :lol:


Beep Beep. We got them.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Looking good, lots of work.
> 
> Kate, it sure sounds like you will have a wild houseful when all those little cousins get together. I'm sure it is somethng they will remember with good memories when they get older. I remember Christmas gatherings like that.
> I'm with you about the whiskey, couldn't gag it down, I'm not much of a drinker, like the odd glass of fizzy sweet wine, Baby Duck, the family tease me it's like pop & I like Carolans, similar to Baileys but we think even better.
> ...


Carolans is lovely. There is a South African one as well which is lovely (forgotten its name, but when I see it I remember. Somehow linked in to South African fruit). Then of course there is my own one which I haven't made for years.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Evening SugarSugar. How was your Chiristmas? Have you survived it comfortably? Did you see the kids? Maybe youv'e said and I will find it later.


Pretty good thanks. I have posted a bit.. you will see, but all was fairly peaceful.. which is good. Abit of a let down today as DD said she would see me today but no show and not answering..again.
I see our forecast is tomorrow 21c, Sat 37c :shock: and Sund 20c.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

melyn said:


> Hi everyone, I am sorry I have not been posting lately but I have been trying to keep up to speed on most of the happenings in here. Thanks Julie for keeping me up to date on things I missed. So glad u r out of hospital sam and feeling better. Life has a habit of making itself felt so that sometimes we have to miss doing things we enjoy for awhile such as keeping active here. I want to wish everyone a very happy Christmas and hope the new year brings everyone the health and happiness they all need. I hope to join in again after the new year on a more regular basis but rest assured even when I am not posting you are all in my thoughts and prayers always. Lyn
> (((((((((((((((hugs to all))))))))) xx


 :thumbup: Good to hear from you, take care.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> What a day it has been. Sleepy heads had to be woken so everyone could open presents. Wonderful noisy chaos for over an hour while 8 kids and 6 adults opened a large pile of gifts. 3 still to come as they were left at home.
> 
> Enjoying nice easterly breeze watching the incoming tide and relaxing. Will be a big dinner tonight instead of lunch.
> 
> I hope everyone is having or will have a great relaxing day with family and friends.


Merry Christmas.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Really neat! Good food- too much dessert- Pavlova and cake left over. Geordie insisted I bring a plate home with me- so I have in effect had two meals! it is now 6-34 pm., and shortly I will watch the Queen's Message.


I am glad you had a good time. :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Spent the afternoon with my great-nephews (3 of them between 4 3/4 and around 2). They have been very confused withhte gitfts idea. They really can't work out what is for them and what is for someone else. Why does soemeonw give them a present and then tell them to give it to Grnadma and stop them unwrapping it? And then to increase the confusion they are given one that they are allowed to open for themselves!


 :lol: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> I don't remember it but sure would join. I talked about fudging so often in one of my workshops that soemone posted a fudge recipe for us!


I suggested it at some point last year, on the KTP, there were quite a few who were keen. Thinking of fudge that would not set: that led to a lot of 'tinking', i.e., the guernsey I am working on, am back up into the panels, with the Tree of Life, Arbroath Marriage lines, and more importantly the diamond that I had muffed successfully started. Sometimes the fudge just will not work.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Up to page 87


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Pretty good thanks. I have posted a bit.. you will see, but all was fairly peaceful.. which is good. Abit of a let down today as DD said she would see me today but no show and not answering..again.
> I see our forecast is tomorrow 21c, Sat 37c :shock: and Sund 20c.


Cathy, I wish for you that that girl could grow up a bit, it does not take much to text. No matter how sick she is feeling.
Boy o boy! I knew Melbourne was variable but that is like the proverbial roller coaster!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I am glad you had a good time. :thumbup:


Actually did my frequent trick of falling fast asleep when the Queen's Speech was being broadcast- so I got it on the delayed broadcast channel. Not Christmas without HM!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Cathy, I wish for you that that girl could grow up a bit, it does not take much to text. No matter how sick she is feeling.
> Boy o boy! I knew Melbourne was variable but that is like the proverbial roller coaster!


It sure can be a roller coaster. I will need to try to get out in the garden tomorrow. Yep DD still has a lot of growing up to do


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> It sure can be a roller coaster. I will need to try to get out in the garden tomorrow. Yep DD still has a lot of growing up to do


It is good little Oscar has learned not to eat leaves (I hope he is still being good about that!)


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> Gues what! I just got a hedgehog! It's not exactly clear he is a he, but until proven otherwise... we think of him as of a boy. David is with my mom, so he doesn't yet know he's got a hedgehog already, but we're keeping him a surprise yet... And he's a very sweet and social hedgie.


How wonderful that you have got a Hedgehog- know you had decided you wanted one. Hope he works out well as a pet for David.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Nearly 11am on Boxing Day here. I'm up and the kitchen is cleared, just need to wash the floor later as DH managed to throw Prosecco over it yesterday and we're all sticking to it! We had a lovely day and Luke, who's normally in bed by 7.30, was still going strong after 9pm! I'm tired today, so once the floor's done I'm doing nothing. I'm going to Edinburgh tomorrow for an overnight with the 'girls' - we always do an overnight between Christmas and New Year, it started when DS was living in Edinburgh so we took over his flat, (he came home for the holiday) then he moved to Glasgow and we did the same, then he had the cheek to move back to Largs, so we have to pay for a hotel now!
Glad to hear that everyone seems to have had a nice day too.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

KateB said:


> Nearly 11am on Boxing Day here. I'm up and the kitchen is cleared, just need to wash the floor later as DH managed to throw Prosecco over it yesterday and we're all sticking to it! We had a lovely day and Luke, who's normally in bed by 7.30, was still going strong after 9pm! I'm tired today, so once the floor's done I'm doing nothing. I'm going to Edinburgh tomorrow for an overnight with the 'girls' - we always do an overnight between Christmas and New Year, it started when DS was living in Edinburgh so we took over his flat, (he came home for the holiday) then he moved to Glasgow and we did the same, then he had the cheek to move back to Largs, so we have to pay for a hotel now!
> Glad to hear that everyone seems to have had a nice day too.


Morning Kate, Lovely photo of your boys. Hope you have a good rest today. xx


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> Both of my boys are adults, but live at home. I could not have told my boys that they had to move out when they turned 18 years old. I am not sure about Matthew moving out as it would be difficult for him. My oldest is starting to talk about moving out in the next few years. He is trying to pay off college debts and currently works part time. Both boys are gentlemen and very helpful so no need to demand they move out. The yarn bowl is awesome. It is a touch small but will work for what I want it for. Handmade with a lot of love so that makes it even more special. He tried making one last spring, but not sure what happened then.


We moved MAryanne out when he was about 21- she want very reluctantly, but I felt that if we didn't move her then she would become more and more dependent on us. And now she is very glad to be living in her own place- and indeed after a while here she wants to return to her place.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a misty Surrey. I'm only just about up ahd having breakfast. Going to have a lazy day and start some 'new' knitting. The wips can wait!

Sending Boxing Days hugs to you all and a photo from yesterday...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Good morning from a wet Great Bend, where we are getting a bit more freezing rain. It has warmed up considerably since yesterday to a balmy =7.2c/ 19f, with promises to get up to -1c/30f. 80% chance of snow is what is in the forecast.


Coffee this morning is a gift Chrissy made for me. 

HUGS and healing thoughts going out to all. May your day be filled with joy and good cheer.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have to be extremely careful, because the Warfarin I am on is a rather dangerous drug- and obviously interacts with many other chemicals. I don't do over the counter anything without running it past the pharmacist first!


And Naproxyn- and all related drugs are real no-nos. But Paracetamol is fine- and as Shirley said (though using there name) is perfectly safe for virtually everyone without liver disease. It can be taken long term-indefinatelly- perfectly safely as long as it is not taken over the recommended dose. But exceeding the recommened dose is dangerous.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a wet Great Bend, where we are getting a bit more freezing rain. It has warmed up considerably since yesterday to a balmy =7.2c/ 19f, with promises to get up to -1c/30f. 80% chance of snow is what is in the forecast.
> 
> Coffee this morning is a gift Chrissy made for me.
> 
> HUGS and healing thoughts going out to all. May your day be filled with joy and good cheer.


Good morning Caren, thanks for the coffee. Lovely photo of the trees, but I see a lot seem to have broken. How are you today. xx


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I never use more than the recommended amount but if I use even that amount, it messes up my stomach. My stomach problem is why I don't take it.
> JK


And tht is very unusual for Tylenol- which is probably why the doctor missed it for so long. He should have thought of NSAIDs as they are renown for upsetting stomachs as are most of the other drugs. I need to be very careful with codeine for that reason. Can have it for short periods with food, but when my migraines were at their worst I was starting to get problems.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a misty Surrey. I'm only just about up ahd having breakfast. Going to have a lazy day and start some 'new' knitting. The wips can wait!
> 
> Sending Boxing Days hugs to you all and a photo from yesterday...


Good morning Purple. Lazy day here too I am the only one up. :shock: The wips will understand.

The grandchildren and Mr.P look to be having fun with the lego. Strange no lego this year for gifts here. I think it is a first. 
What a handsome family, food looks good too.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning Purple. Lazy day here too I am the only one up. :shock: The wips will understand.
> 
> The grandchildren and Mr.P look to be having fun with the lego. Strange no lego this year for gifts here. I think it is a first.
> What a handsome family, food looks good too.


Thank you for the compliments, I think they are a gorgeous family but then I am biased. Both gks are mad about lego - yesterday we built a Delorion car, a swimming pools complete with jacuzzi and shower and a shop. All Mr P and I did was sort out the pieces and the gks did the rest! Enjoy your lazy day. xx


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Newfoundland also is 1/2 hour difference from mainland time


Another place that has a 1/2 time difference- we are 1/2 an hour behind the Eastern states and all the other time zones I have come across have been in full hours so was beginning to wonder if we were the only ones who used the 1/2 hour difference.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning Caren, thanks for the coffee. Lovely photo of the trees, but I see a lot seem to have broken. How are you today. xx


You are welcome, I cried when I read what Chrissy wrote on the cup. There are a lot broken all around the property. I have been stomping at the bit to go out and get some photos. Alas I have promised to stay mostly indoors until I am better. Jamie watches me like a hawk to make sure I am sticking to it. :? Yesterday was very relaxed. 
I am very happy today. x


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

darowil said:


> Another place that has a 1/2 time difference- we are 1/2 an hour behind the Eastern states and all the other time zones I have come across have been in full hours so was beginning to wonder if we were the only ones who used the 1/2 hour difference.


Hi Darowil, I think it is only 1/2 hr difference as it is not far from the mainland. That's what my aunt told me when she lived there. xx


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Thank you for the compliments, I think they are a gorgeous family but then I am biased. Both gks are mad about lego - yesterday we built a Delorion car, a swimming pools complete with jacuzzi and shower and a shop. All Mr P and I did was sort out the pieces and the gks did the rest! Enjoy your lazy day. xx


You have every right to think they are gorgeous, they are. OH the Delorion would be a nice one for sure. They went all out with the pool. 
The kids here are mad about lego too, I know it was on their lists. 
I can imagine they had a lot of fun building it too. The grands mostly build bikes and planes. Seth has started building other things with Chrissy's guidance. We get a lot of castles too. Thanks, I am going to borrow Michael's camera he has a better lens, take photos from the upstairs window. Try to et close ups of the fence with the trees down on it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Pretty good thanks. I have posted a bit.. you will see, but all was fairly peaceful.. which is good. Abit of a let down today as DD said she would see me today but no show and not answering..again.
> I see our forecast is tomorrow 21c, Sat 37c :shock: and Sund 20c.


We only have 28 for Saturday- not until New Years Day thata we look like reaching 37. Not complaining though I like it like this. 
You DD really doesn't make it easy for you does she? Would be better if she didn't say she would come rather than just not turn up.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> You have every right to think they are gorgeous, they are. OH the Delorion would be a nice one for sure. They went all out with the pool.
> The kids here are mad about lego too, I know it was on their lists.
> I can imagine they had a lot of fun building it too. The grands mostly build bikes and planes. Seth has started building other things with Chrissy's guidance. We get a lot of castles too. Thanks, I am going to borrow Michael's camera he has a better lens, take photos from the upstairs window. Try to et close ups of the fence with the trees down on it.


We also have a lego train set which the two boys spent ages building back in the summer.
Mr P has bought me a super new camera, especialy for my holiday next year. I am hjaving fun working out all the thinks it can do. It took me over an hour and a glass of wine to get the date set on it!! Still by October I might know how it works! xx


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I suggested it at some point last year, on the KTP, there were quite a few who were keen. Thinking of fudge that would not set: that led to a lot of 'tinking', i.e., the guernsey I am working on, am back up into the panels, with the Tree of Life, Arbroath Marriage lines, and more importantly the diamond that I had muffed successfully started. Sometimes the fudge just will not work.


Quite right- fudging is my first choice, but I sure do my fair share of frogging as well.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a misty Surrey. I'm only just about up ahd having breakfast. Going to have a lazy day and start some 'new' knitting. The wips can wait!
> 
> Sending Boxing Days hugs to you all and a photo from yesterday...


Lovely photos - love LM's bolero!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a wet Great Bend, where we are getting a bit more freezing rain. It has warmed up considerably since yesterday to a balmy =7.2c/ 19f, with promises to get up to -1c/30f. 80% chance of snow is what is in the forecast.
> 
> Coffee this morning is a gift Chrissy made for me.
> 
> HUGS and healing thoughts going out to all. May your day be filled with joy and good cheer.


What a lovely mug to get- and so much more meaningful when she has made it herself for you.
And the trees as you say are beautiful- despite the destruction. How often is creation like that- beautiful and destructive at the same time.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> So sweet of him to do- I love it!!! I bet they all had such fun today.


I thought it was seems how it was his idea, we had the outfit from years back. They had so much fun and not overly hipper like can sometimes happen. Everyone was ok with trying Chrissy's new vegan dishes some were liked better than others. They are getting used to her serving them now.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

KateB said:


> Lovely photos - love LM's bolero!


This is the third Christmas she has worn it. The sleeves are getting shorter but she is such a skinny lizzy. xx


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Purple yur family look lovely. Lego is so good for kids, they get so many hours of enjomeent from them.

Well I have caught up, and a, at a good spot on MILs mitten to stop and head off to bed. See you all tomorrow.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> You are welcome, I cried when I read what Chrissy wrote on the cup. There are a lot broken all around the property. I have been stomping at the bit to go out and get some photos. Alas I have promised to stay mostly indoors until I am better. Jamie watches me like a hawk to make sure I am sticking to it. :? Yesterday was very relaxed.
> I am very happy today. x


I'm not surprised you cried, that was lovely! Do please take care of yourself, although it sounds as though you are being 'kept an eye on!'


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Purple yur family look lovely. Lego is so good for kids, they get so many hours of enjomeent from them.
> 
> Well I have caught up, and a, at a good spot on MILs mitten to stop and head off to bed. See you all tomorrow.


Goodnight, Margaret, sweet dreams.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

KateB said:


> Goodnight, Margaret, sweet dreams.


night night from me too.

I'm off to knit xxx


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> We also have a lego train set which the two boys spent ages building back in the summer.
> Mr P has bought me a super new camera, especialy for my holiday next year. I am hjaving fun working out all the thinks it can do. It took me over an hour and a glass of wine to get the date set on it!! Still by October I might know how it works! xx


Would love the train one the boys would have so much fun with it. 
OH how nice a new camera, they are always fun o lay with. I got one when I went to London the first time, I don't think I set the date on it.  Enjoy learning the ins and outs of the camera.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

darowil said:


> I have never heard the tradition of the pickle. Sure learn lots of interesting things from the TP.


Ditto :-D


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> what a beautiful picture june - thanks for sharing.
> 
> sam


My sister's and my pleasure,Sam. She's delighted when everyone enjoys her pictures!
Junek


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

KateB said:


> Nearly 11am on Boxing Day here. I'm up and the kitchen is cleared, just need to wash the floor later as DH managed to throw Prosecco over it yesterday and we're all sticking to it! We had a lovely day and Luke, who's normally in bed by 7.30, was still going strong after 9pm! I'm tired today, so once the floor's done I'm doing nothing. I'm going to Edinburgh tomorrow for an overnight with the 'girls' - we always do an overnight between Christmas and New Year, it started when DS was living in Edinburgh so we took over his flat, (he came home for the holiday) then he moved to Glasgow and we did the same, then he had the cheek to move back to Largs, so we have to pay for a hotel now!
> Glad to hear that everyone seems to have had a nice day too.


He is so cute, growing nicely.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> and Phyllis had her best "fits"
> 
> sam


From what you've said before, Sam...that sounds like things with her was 'as usual'!
Junek


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a misty Surrey. I'm only just about up ahd having breakfast. Going to have a lazy day and start some 'new' knitting. The wips can wait!
> 
> Sending Boxing Days hugs to you all and a photo from yesterday...


Such a lovely family, :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a wet Great Bend, where we are getting a bit more freezing rain. It has warmed up considerably since yesterday to a balmy =7.2c/ 19f, with promises to get up to -1c/30f. 80% chance of snow is what is in the forecast.
> 
> Coffee this morning is a gift Chrissy made for me.
> 
> HUGS and healing thoughts going out to all. May your day be filled with joy and good cheer.


Lovely coffee, says a lot, snow and ice is awesome, to look at. But......


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Nearly 11am on Boxing Day here. I'm up and the kitchen is cleared, just need to wash the floor later as DH managed to throw Prosecco over it yesterday and we're all sticking to it! We had a lovely day and Luke, who's normally in bed by 7.30, was still going strong after 9pm! I'm tired today, so once the floor's done I'm doing nothing. I'm going to Edinburgh tomorrow for an overnight with the 'girls' - we always do an overnight between Christmas and New Year, it started when DS was living in Edinburgh so we took over his flat, (he came home for the holiday) then he moved to Glasgow and we did the same, then he had the cheek to move back to Largs, so we have to pay for a hotel now!
> Glad to hear that everyone seems to have had a nice day too.


Trust our boy! Mind you is it his dad, who is a techno-whizz?
DGD was not very much older than this, when she knew how to log-off when playing her computer game. How is the progress to walking going? Quite the mode- matching daddy and baby, although different colourways. Have a wonderful time while in Glasgow! What will you be doing?


----------



## admin (Jan 12, 2011)

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-227901-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

